
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (February 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; nifty console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
snewman
Ops Evangelist | S.F. Mid-Peninsula (on-site) | $130-180k, 0.5-1.5% equity

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
Now it's time to spread the word. If you're passionate about enlightened
server operations, appreciate good tools, and would like the chance to bring a
great tool to great customers, we should talk.

We've had success with meaty posts like
[https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-
of-s...](https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-of-system-
monitoring) and
[http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/](http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/).
Join us and you'll have the chance to write meaningful articles, engage with
fellow engineers, and spread the word on a great product.

We offer the equity, influence, and fun of an early-stage company, with
stability, great pay, and a low-stress, engineering-driven culture. We have
great backers, strong traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've built half
a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can honestly say
this is my favorite so far.

If you have an engineering background, experience in operations, and a love of
communicating, drop me a line at steve@scalyr.com!

~~~
tarblog
Tip: include the text "San Francisco" or "SF" instead of "s.f.", it makes
searching for your post more obvious.

~~~
snewman
Thanks! Too late to edit this month, but I'll make sure if we post again.

------
andrefrancisco
18F - [https://18f.gsa.gov](https://18f.gsa.gov) \- Washington, DC; San
Francisco; Chicago; New York; Remote - Full-Time

18F is a technology consulting office inside the government, for the
government. We work with agencies to build and buy digital services that meet
their needs, and we educate federal employees about how to move to high-
functioning, efficient, and user-centered software development techniques.

We are currently hiring front end designers, visual designers, software
developers, product leads, and technical account managers. You can read more
about each of these roles here: [https://pages.18f.gov/joining-18f/roles-and-
teams/](https://pages.18f.gov/joining-18f/roles-and-teams/)

Most of our team is distributed across the country in places like Chicago, New
York, Raleigh, Tucson, Austin, Dayton, Philadelphia, San Diego, Seattle, and
Portland. Read more about how our work culture supports distributed teams:
[https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/10/15/best-practices-for-
distribute...](https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/10/15/best-practices-for-distributed-
teams/)

Submit an application to one of our current openings here:
[https://pages.18f.gov/joining-18f/roles-and-
teams/](https://pages.18f.gov/joining-18f/roles-and-teams/)

Please include links to your portfolio, GitHub account, and any other work
samples. Let us know why you want to join 18F and how you heard about us. If
you have any questions, email our Talent Team at join18f@gsa.gov

~~~
rambos
What should a junior-level Dev out of DC make? Say they currently make 80k.
Solid OOP, modern web framework usage, solid JS. Pay raise/cut/stay the same?

~~~
ones_and_zeros
If you stop calling yourself a junior developer you will be making 130k in DC.

------
xando
A friendly reminder.

The items listed here are available on the map on
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

Direct link to "Who is hiring? (February 2016)"

[https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/24.487148563173438/-32.6074...](https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/24.487148563173438/-32.607421875/2/?exclude=so&exclude=gh&exclude=fj&exclude=se&exclude=ww&exclude=aj&exclude=lj&exclude=cf&exclude=wh&order=distance)

~~~
kristopolous
wow, this is pretty great. How old is this project? Is it open source?

~~~
xando
thanks.

The project was crated summer last year. As an idea to put Who is hiring
thread on a map.

The codebase is not opensource, although it might at some point, haven't made
that decision yet.

------
pea
StackHut | London | Full Time | ONSITE

We’re a London-based startup working on a microservices-based “CloudOS” using
a mixture of OCaml, Linux containers, and Erlang/Elixir - with some DSLs,
systems code, and distributed systems thrown in. We want developers to spend
more time writing core business-logic and less time thinking about
infrastructure.

We’re looking for our first technical hires, who will be working with us to
design and implement the core platform that will make this a reality. We have
a MVP in Python
([https://github.com/StackHut/stackhut);](https://github.com/StackHut/stackhut\);)
it gives a feel for what we’re trying to build, although is only a start.

We’re implementing this in OCaml, and are looking for talented functional
programmers (OCaml, Haskell, F#, Scala, etc.) preferably with some knowledge
of Linux/Unix systems programming. It’s a challenging role, working on hard
problems, but the chance to build and manage a technical team and shape a
company and product from the get-go.

We’re funded by top-tier infrastructure investors from the West Coast, and the
founders are highly-technical and ex-YC / PhD. Salaries are competitive and
include stock options.

Any questions please comment, reach out on email (jobs at stackhut dot com) or
at [https://stackhut.com/#/careers](https://stackhut.com/#/careers). Cheers!

------
sctb
Y Combinator is hiring hackers (San Francisco, ONSITE)

We have a small team that makes the software that runs YC. Hardly any
investors write software, but YC was started by hackers so it's natural for us
to solve our problems that way.

The YC software is used by a relatively small number of people—mostly the YC
partners and founders—but the users are sufficiently important that through
them we are able to have huge leverage. YC has ambitious plans to create more
innovation in the world, and the only way to reach that level of impact is to
scale through software.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join us. It's not a job for
everyone, but it could be a good fit for someone who likes startups. If you're
a hacker, have a look at the job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74...](https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74b5067c4dd7).
If it feels like a good fit, we’d love to hear from you.

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA -- ONSITE

    
    
      **************
      = What we do =
      **************
    

We're building skynet (except we're focusing 100% on logistics, less so on the
murder part) -- we track every boat on the water, every plane in the sky, and
pretty much everything else that moves in the supply chain (all the way down
to the container/pallet level) so we can make predictions about what's going
to happen!

We help solve problems like the multi-billion dollar asset repositioning
problem (people literally ship empty containers to try to meet customer
demand) and answer questions like is the port of long beach about to go on
strike, is my shipment going to get stuck in customs, and who's the best
person to ship with between point A and B?

    
    
      *********
      = Notes =
      *********
    

\- Clojure, Clojurescript, Python/PySpark

\- Cassandra, postgres, redis, kafka, accumulo, docker

\- We have one of the world's experts in Deep Learning on our team

\- We have paying customers across multiple verticals

\- We eat + drink together a lot...

    
    
      ***************
      = Looking for =
      ***************
    

\- Clojurescript engineer (frontend tech lead)

\- Clojure Data engineer

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at jobs@weft.io!

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion requests
per week.

If you’re passionate about sports, machine learning, quality or one of a
variety of open positions you’ll be right at home. Apply online or send a
resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
brianr
Rollbar | San Francisco or REMOTE | Front-End, Full Stack, and Backend
Engineers | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com)

We're a scrappy, eight-person team (SF, Fort Worth, Syracuse, Barcelona)
building tools that make developers' lives better.

About us:

* We help thousands of developers find and fix bugs quickly

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Twilio, Heroku, Instacart and Twitch.

We're currently hiring across the company, and especially in engineering and
sales.

To get in touch, email team@rollbar.com or apply via
[https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/)

------
delgort
Sr Data Scientists and Statisticians | Spreemo | NYC (full time, on-site) |
$100 – $140k, 0 – 0.1% Equity

Spreemo, a high-growth, venture-backed company headquartered in NY, is on a
mission to improve patient outcomes through high-quality care. By establishing
broadly accepted quality metrics for physicians and providing transparency of
cost over a collaborative platform enabling end-to-end care management,
Spreemo is doing just that. Today, the focus is on radiology and other
diagnostic tests for occupational injuries – Spreemo connects patients with a
nationwide network of over 4,000 diagnostic providers. At the same time,
through its Quality Research Institute, Spreemo engages in innovative clinical
research to help define best practice, establish a currency of quality, and
understand implications for patient outcomes. Spreemo’s vision is to apply the
lessons learned in radiology to other areas of medicine with the long-term aim
of enabling true collaboration of high quality providers to deliver improved
outcomes and reduced costs for America’s most pervasive injuries and
illnesses.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-data-
scientist/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-data-scientist/)

[http://spreemo.com/careers/data-scientist-
statistician/](http://spreemo.com/careers/data-scientist-statistician/)

------
noahnoahnoah
Basecamp | REMOTE | INTERN

Basecamp is hiring programming, design, marketing, operations, and data
interns for summer 2016.

Interns at Basecamp work on real projects and are mentored one-on-one by a
member of our team who will guide you throughout your time at Basecamp. The
projects you'll work on as an intern at Basecamp are all derived from real
problems we face as a business, and we expect you'll have a meaningful impact
during your time here. You'll leave Basecamp with new technical, creative, and
business skills and having accomplished something significant.

Internships at Basecamp are remote -- you can work from anywhere you want,
provided there's some overlap in time zones with your assigned mentor. We'll
fly you to Chicago once or twice during the summer to get together with your
mentor and the rest of the intern class, and you'll talk regularly with your
mentor via phone, Skype, or Google Hangouts. You'll also participate in some
of our dozens of Campfire chat rooms every day.

All internships are paid and require a commitment of 8-12 weeks of full time
work between May and August 2016 (we're flexible on start/end dates, planned
vacations, etc.).

Learn more and apply via
[https://basecamp.com/internships](https://basecamp.com/internships). Apply by
Wednesday, February 24th.

If you have any questions, you can email me directly at noah@basecamp.com.

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | On-site | Full time | Python/Erlang/DevOps | Experienced and
Graduate Positions

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS, Django,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on developer freedom. We
encourage people to work on areas of the code base that interest them, because
we believe developers are happiest and most productive when intellectually
stimulated.

We are looking for developers who have solid fundamentals in programming and
maths and an ability to pick up new technologies. You don't need to be
interested in sports or betting.

If this appeals to you, please email hn@gambitresearch.com

~~~
personomas
email doesn't work

~~~
superscalar
We had a small misconfiguration. It's working now, thanks for the comment.

------
jaz46
Pachyderm's first hire | San Francisco | Onsite only

Golang, containers (Docker), distributed systems, and data infrastructure --
that's what we do.

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm's is looking for our first hire! We went through YC W15, raised a
strong seed round($2M), and are looking for someone to help lead our core
engineering team. Pachyderm is just founders right now, so you'd be getting in
right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and
direction of the company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

We pay competitive SF-level salaries along with significant equity, full
benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This position is based in SF, but
we offer full relocation assistance.

Read more about our long-term company vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-
data/lets-build-a-modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-
build-a-modern-hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
mapleoin
London, UK | full time | ONSITE

Osper [https://osper.com](https://osper.com) | Mobile Banking for Young People

We are looking for mid to senior developers to join our small team of 5
developers. They will want to get their hands dirty and design, develop, and
deploy awesome technology to help change the way young people save and spend
money!

Our current technology stack includes: Python, Postgres, AWS, Cordova and a
whole lot more.

You will be involved in all aspects of designing and deploying banking
services for young people, working in a truly agile and collaborative manner.
You will have the ability to understand business problems and define technical
solutions that are released quickly and effectively.

As an outline of some of the tech we are working on:

* Using microservices for real without creating API spaghetti

* Building the right thing the right way - surprisingly hard even in a tight-knit team using TDD/BDD

* Coding with Young People

Check the rest of the job description at:
[https://www.workable.com/j/AC8254AAA5](https://www.workable.com/j/AC8254AAA5)

We are also hiring for a few other non-tech positions, see:
[https://osper.com/jobs/](https://osper.com/jobs/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. I've been a backend developer here
for one year and it's an awesome place to work!

------
grayfox
Compose (IBM) | REMOTE (US, UK, CA)

Developing software appeals to those who love to solve puzzles and apply their
brain power -- and also to those, in our experience, who like working from
home in their pyjamas. If you're looking to join a forward-thinking industry
with a stable outlook (databases-as-a-service), we have a tremendous challenge
for you and a terrific team willing and able to support you through it.

Here are a few things that's great about our team:

* Work from anywhere! As long as you're legally able to work in the United States, Canada, or the United Kingdom.

* Self-managing, open culture. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fantastic salary and benefits - MacBook Pro.

* Join a thriving, respectful and family-like international team.

* Fair and objective hiring. Participate in 'blind-hiring'.

Our hiring process is nifty. We request a work-sample upfront that closely
resembles the work you'd be doing within your role. Once you submit, your
answers are anonymized then graded by 3 different people following pre-defined
criteria.

We want to know, objectively, who is going to both enjoy and crush the work.
We have three positions open for candidates:

* Platform Engineer (More back-end)

* Application Developer (More front-end)

* Technical Content Creator ('Developer Advocacy' type of role)

For the full postings checkout
[https://compose.io/jobs](https://compose.io/jobs) or email jobs+hn@compose.io
with a quick tale about a database you loved, or didn't love and which role
intrigues you.

If you have any questions, we'll gladly answer whatever you'd like. Everyone
gets a personal response and a fair, respectful 'go' at the process.

~~~
zerr
> Work from anywhere!

> As long as you're legally able to work in the United States, Canada, or the
> United Kingdom.

You know, that's far from "anywhere"... :)

What's wrong with working from mainland Europe assuming one can work within UK
hours? (and send invoices at the end of months..., aka long-term contracting)

~~~
mrkurt
You can _work_ from anywhere, but we can only employ people who are legally
able to work in the US, Canada and the UK. We don't like this restriction, but
it's a side effect of being part of a very large organization with processes
for hiring in every country already in effect.

~~~
zerr
Thanks for the clarification. Big companies are usually able to hire
contractors - i.e. not a regular employee within some country, but just an
independent service provider. Companies just pay invoices. No [health]
insurance, no [paid] vacations, no work-permit sponsorship needed, etc... It
would be great if this is possible for Compose "department" as well.

~~~
mrkurt
Trust me, we haven't missed an easy workaround for this. Big companies also
have processes for getting contractors in place, and in many cases it's harder
than hiring someone on full time.

------
davecap1
SolveBio | New York City | Full-time (ONSITE)

SolveBio provides a data platform and data science services that can deployed
in genomics companies - large pharmaceuticals, R&D labs, molecular diagnostic
companies, and health startups. The platform and APIs process and deliver a
wide variety of complex biomedical datasets collected from public, private,
and commercial sources creating a solid foundation of information necessary to
develop more accurate genetic tests for diagnostics and discovery. SolveBio
has great backers including Andreessen Horowitz, Max Levchin/HVF, Healthy
Ventures, Great Oaks, Red Swan, and others.

We're looking for engineers to further develop our genomic data platform,
which includes APIs that feed up-to-date information to customized interfaces,
internal data pipeline tools, and secure multi-datacenter deployments. Genetic
testing is entirely dependent on reference data and as the industry continues
to grow at a rapid pace, SolveBio aims to be a leader in this very exciting
space.

Tech stack: Python/Django, JS/AngularJS, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Docker,
AWS, Consul, Terraform.

Interested? Email us at: hn@solvebio.com

------
cottonseed
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard - Cambridge/Boston, MA - ONSITE, VISA

We're a small team of software engineers, mathematicians and computational
biologists building scalable tools and methods for analyzing massive genomic
data. We're growing and looking to hire a software engineer. We use Scala,
Spark and the Apache big data stack, although we'll use whatever technology we
need to get the job done. More generally, we're interested in applying machine
learning to problems in biology. We organize the Models, Algorithms and
Inference seminar at the Broad Institute:

[http://www.broadinstitute.org/mia](http://www.broadinstitute.org/mia)

I'm still working to get a formal job listing posted, but roughly we're
looking for someone with a solid CS background, at least a few years of
experience and bonus if you have a experience with any of: Java/Scala,
distributed computing, Spark, biology/genetics, statistics, machine learning.

Interested? Email me: cseed@broadinstitute.org. Start the subject line with
HN.

------
ComputerGuru
Lombard, IL, USA - Full-Time - ONSITE

We are looking for a full-time computer science teacher for our private high
school. It's a small school and you'd be taking over as the head of our CS
curriculum teaching Python, Java, Scratch, and HTML/CSS to eager and smart 8th
through 12th graders.

Must be highly-passionate about programming, have real-world work experience.
Previous experience at another school or college is preferred but not a must.

You must absolutely love teaching others, passing on knowledge, and shaping
the minds of young students. IT-related careers are definitely the future and
it's a great responsibility and a grand privilege to directly influence the
career paths and thinking processes of the next generation of creative persons
looking to be leaders in tomorrow's world.

Visas are unfortunately not available. Must be a native English speaker. If
you're interested shoot me an email at mqudsi@neosmart.net

------
martingordon
Custora (YC W11) - [http://www.custora.com](http://www.custora.com) \- New
York, NY - Engineering and Data Science

Marketing used to be an exercise in one-to-many communication: billboards,
magazine ads, and - more recently - having a powerful social media presence.
At Custora, we’re helping to turn this model on its head, using mountains of
data to help our customers direct the right campaigns to the right users
rather than blasting the same message to the largest audience possible.

We're growing quickly and looking for great engineers. We're analyzing data
for well over 500,000,000 end customers, and this number is growing fast.
We're building a marketing experimentation platform that's usable by entire
marketing teams and we need your help to build new statistical models, to
build the infrastructure to run those models, and to develop creative and
intuitive ways of presenting our findings to our users.

We code in Rails, Angular, and Couscous, our distributed computation framework
that runs statistical models with R and Spark.

Our job postings are at
[https://www.custora.com/careers](https://www.custora.com/careers). I'm more
than happy to answer any questions and tell you more about us, so feel free to
reach out to me at martin@custora.com.

------
johndavi
Diffbot ([http://www.diffbot.com](http://www.diffbot.com)) | Palo Alto, CA |
ONSITE

Diffbot uses machine learning, NLP and computer vision to automatically
extract structured data from web pages. These are not buzzword terms for us --
our engineers' primary work is in improving and expanding our models in
support of our current and new APIs (and our hundreds of paying customers).

Machine Learning Specialists:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-
opera...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-operations-
dSoQmoajyr5j0yeJe9fLhG)

Data Operations Product Manager:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-
opera...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-operations-
dSoQmoajyr5j0yeJe9fLhG)

Search Engineer: [https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/search-
eng...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/search-engineer-
bI2KPAUHar46DCeJe9fLhG)

Technical Account Exec:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/technical-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/technical-
account-executive-d9l3I0UHar46DCeJe9fLhG)

We're also looking for a tremendous Support Engineer / Support Lead. See above
for job information or write us at support@diffbot.com or me directly, jdavi@
same domain.

------
simonebrunozzi
Mosaixsoft - San Francisco and Los Altos

REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA

One liner on the company: well funded, post series A startup, serial founders,
building the next chapter of Cloud Computing (yes, seriously).

Open positions:

\- Senior Technical Manager/Director – Cloud/Distributed Operating Systems

\- Cloud Architect/Director Level – Distributed Systems/Big Data/Distributed
Databases/Open Source Software

\- DevOps, Senior Engineer – Cloud PaaS/SaaS/Open Source Products

\- Data Scientist - Cloud Analytics/Big Data Processing/Math Statistics

\- QA/IT Senior Engineer - Cloud PaaS/SaaS/Large Distributed Systems

\- Front End/GUI Engineer

\- Project Manager

Salaries are in the 150k range, and can vary a bit based on seniority and
skills; equity is what's expected in a post series A company.

If interested, send your details to: jobs@mosaixsoft.com

You can also contact me directly at: simone@mosaixsoft.com (Simone Brunozzi -
google me for more)

Thanks!

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I forgot to add that we prefer a CS degree, and that we would prefer if you to
already have a working visa for the US, as there are limits to number of H1-B
workers for a company, and also the H1-B is only available in April of each
year.

------
yayalice
Sagan Systems | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime onsite only

Software Engineer | $125-175k

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we're still
hiring!

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/Node/GoLang/Docker) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices)

\- We're super early (~20 people), but well-funded with an experienced
founding team of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I’m an engineer at Sagan and enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me with
questions (alice@sagansystems.com), or check out
[http://sagansystems.com/#hiring](http://sagansystems.com/#hiring)

We're also looking for a devops/platform engineer, engineers with security
expertise, voip experts, a designer and a VP of product.

~~~
aboutabel
Your site is down, Alice.

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in semantic analysis and information retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
ymse
Birmingham, UK | ONSITE | Full time | System administration/devops/SRE

CLIMB ([http://climb.ac.uk](http://climb.ac.uk)) aims to build a leading cloud
platform for microbial bioinformatics. You will be a core part of our small
development team and able to shape the project from its humble beginnings.

The project is a collaboration between Birmingham, Swansea, Cardiff and
Warwick universities and this position is based in Birmingham. Our current
platform includes Openstack, Ceph, GPFS, Vyatta, Salt and xCAT, but we are
also looking at other technologies such as Docker/rkt, Nix/Guix and Ganeti.

Experience with managing a large Linux infrastructure and a strong
understanding of networking is essential. This is a research project in its
early stages, so your participation will have a big impact on its future.

For more information and application form:
[https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engine/jobs.cgi?jcode=1531527...](https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engine/jobs.cgi?jcode=1531527&owner=5032521&ownertype=fair)

~~~
afarrell
That link goes to a job search form rather than a particular listing.

~~~
ymse
Oops, sorry, thanks for catching that! That website is terrible. Apparently
the actual listing was stored in my cookie when I was trying to shorten this
abhorrent URL:
[https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engine/jobs.cgi?amNvZGU9MTUzM...](https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engine/jobs.cgi?amNvZGU9MTUzMTUyNyZ2dF90ZW1wbGF0ZT03Njcmb3duZXI9NTAzMjUyMSZvd25lcnR5cGU9ZmFpciZicmFuZF9pZD0wJmxvY2F0aW9uX2NvZGU9MTU0NDUmb2NjX2NvZGU9Njg3NiZwb3N0aW5nX2NvZGU9MTE3JnJlcXNpZz0xNDUzNzIxNzE4LTcxMmIzZjY0ODZlODc1OTQyNzA4ODA2ZWFiMzM3NDRkMTEyYzU3MmQ%3D&jcode=1531527&vt_template=767&owner=5032521&ownertype=fair&brand_id=0&location_code=15445&occ_code=6876&posting_code=117&reqsig=1453721718-712b3f6486e875942708806eab33744d112c572d)

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab - San Francisco, CA

We make an enterprise software product that helps data science teams
accelerate research, increase collaboration, and more easily operationalize
predictive models. Our customers include dozens of sophisticated quantitative
research organizations in industries including insurance, finance,
manufacturing, pharma, and technology. This is an opportunity to work on a
codebase that is already having tremendous impact on the ability for data
scientists and quantitative researchers to impact their company and the world
around them.

We are looking for Senior Engineers / Tech Leads: folks who can own
architecturally complex features from design through implementation. Our stack
is mostly in Scala, and we make heavy use of Docker under the hood. We are
happy to talk to folks who are Senior Engineers in some other typed language
(Java/C#/etc...) who have an interest in learning Scala as well.

More info at
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers](https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers)
or email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
edmundhuber
Paradromics | [https://paradromics.com](https://paradromics.com) | San Jose,
CA | Onsite/remote | Software engineer

At Paradromics, we are developing the next generation of brain-machine
interfaces. Our BMI grants the brain a massively parallel channel to digital
devices, enabling life-changing therapies for Parkinson's and essential
tremor, and serving as the data backbone to a new generation of
neuroprostheses.

We're looking for a software engineer to help us develop the software and
algorithms underpinning our first product, a groundbreaking instrument for
neuroscience research. The instrument is based on a commodity PC, running
Linux, and we are looking for help at all levels of the stack, from the GUI
that scientists will use to interact with the instrument, and the analytical
visualizations that will present meaningful experimental feedback to the user,
to the engine that stores, indexes, and manages recorded data to disk.

Email us at hn@paradromics.com, we'll be happy to hear from you.

------
zachlatta
Hack Club | San Francisco, CA | [https://hackclub.io](https://hackclub.io)

We're a small nonprofit that helps high schoolers start after-school coding
clubs. We've been around for a year and a half and have clubs in 65 schools
across 16 states and 6 countries (just started one in Zimbabwe!). We're an
entirely open source project, so you'll be working on open source full-time.

We're looking for a curriculum engineer to lead the development of our web
development curriculum. Everything's written in Markdown (ex.
[https://workshops.hackclub.io/personal_website](https://workshops.hackclub.io/personal_website)).
The ideal candidate has experience working as an engineer and is interested in
getting involved in coding education (or already does this in some capacity).

If this is something that interests you, please shoot me an email directly at
zach@hackclub.io and we'll set up a call to talk more about the position :-).

------
NolMan
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events, with months of uncertainty. We are empowering
people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach to selling their house and
buying their dream home. We are live in our first market and are experiencing
phenomenal growth. We have an amazing team of talented and passionate
engineers and data scientists.

We are looking for general engineers, front-end engineers, and data scientists
to help us change the real estate industry. We've been featured on the
breakout list [http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker.

Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction.

~~~
mooreds
Love the idea. Having worked in the RE industry as a developer, it's got a lot
of fun data and plenty of inefficiencies.

Good luck!

------
mstanleys
SEC | NY $115,000 - $145,000 We're building the SEC's next generation analytic
platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come build awesome
tools to analyze big data. We do quantitative analysis, machine learning, plus
good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day we are creating
modern, elegant applications that help our government be more awesome.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people that saw the light. Our stack: JS, React, Python, pandas,
Flask, C++, KDB, q

We are looking for someone who can build the front end to our web application
and create visualizations from big data.

You are: Someone with amazing JS skills, and maybe some C++ skills. If you
have experience or knowledge with financial markets, especially HFT, even
better. It doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn
you'll fit right in. For more information, or to apply, email Michael at
suswalm at sec dot gov

~~~
kunjaan2
Do you have a link to a job description or somewhere I can get more info about
the team?

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We’re following in the footsteps of great companies like Gusto
(formerly ZenPayroll) and Zenefits in making essential HR administration a
snap for businesses large and small, and like Wealthfront, in making sound
investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also just closed a substantial seed round from top investors, but we’re
currently just six people. If you’ve been wanting to dive into an early stage
startup, this is the perfect time to start talking to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're looking for Account Managers (entry level
welcome!), Growth Marketers, Designers, and JavaScript engineers.

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 200 plus cities
all across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If
growth excites you, this is the place to be!

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
    
      - Android Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
      - iOS Engineers
    
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Data Engineers
    
      - Data Analysts
    
      - Front-end Engineers
    
      - Product Designers
    
      - Engineering Managers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? Apply on the site:
www.lyft.com/jobs. Incredible team, top medical & dental, open vacation
policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners, snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft
credits, support Visas, etc. ----

~~~
seshagiric
hi, will you be able to refer?

------
natekupp
Thumbtack - San Francisco, CA - ONSITE

Thumbtack's mission is to help people accomplish their projects by matching
them with the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are backed by Sequoia, Google Capital, and Baillie Gifford. A friendly,
ambitious team of ~50 engineers, we work in a bright SoMa office with daily
home-cooked food and unlimited vacation.

We're looking for engineers, SREs, and data scientists interested in working
with Go, Scala/Spark, machine learning, Angular, iOS, Android, full-stack, and
AWS. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Please reach out to (nate@)thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
lafay
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA considered

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

Our top hiring priorities:

Engineering Leader, Backend [http://bit.ly/1NMhNzK](http://bit.ly/1NMhNzK)

Senior UI / UX Engineer [http://bit.ly/1KSBQfW](http://bit.ly/1KSBQfW)

Interested in building a time series database, crafting a sleek, intuitive
front-end, or evangelizing a breakthrough approach to network intelligence?
This is your opportunity to get involved in a dynamic San Francisco-based
startup with major growth potential.

Kentik Technologies is the creator of Kentik Detect, a big data-based SaaS for
network visibility, DDoS detection, and infrastructure optimization.
Accessible via portal, psql client, and API, Kentik Detect is the network
visibility solution that our founders — former network operators from Akamai,
Netflix, YouTube, and CloudFlare — always wanted but could never find. It lets
network operators see complete traffic paths, find root causes for link
congestion, reduce costs by peering with other networks, and know immediately
when their networks are under DDoS attack. It's already in use at companies
like Yelp, Box, Neustar, and OpenDNS. And with your help we can keep making it
even better.

On the backend we're looking for folks with real-world experience building
distributed systems in Go/C/C++. On the front end we need experts at both
client- and server-side JavaScript, with broad experience in monitoring,
visualization, and building state-of-the-art Web applications. And in sales we
need proven performers with a track record in highly technical markets
(network-related preferred).

Sound like a good fit? Check us out at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/), and
contact us at hr@kentik.com.

------
mattmol
Full Stack Engineer, F# and AngularJS, based in SF or Remote, $US 130-200k

We are looking for an experienced full stack engineer to take the lead
development role in the exciting new field of automated legal services. You’ll
be working alongside an innovative law firm that is taking the lead in this
space. The company already has a number of Fortune 500 customers and is
growing quickly.

Permiso automates the process of getting business travel assessments –
answering the question whether a traveler requires a business visa, a work
permit, or can simply just go (or never go!) Answering this question requires
a complex rules engine to take into account country specific rules and travel
history. Companies not getting assessment on their travel are exposing
themselves to fines or corporate travel bans. This is a pain point in many big
companies – and is raised as a priority issue when a senior executive has
trouble at a border.

The stack is F#, AngularJS, and a Redis backend all running on Amazon. We will
be replacing AngularJS with React. F# or other MetaLanguage experience is
required. React experience is a bonus.

This is the lead development role. The position comes with a great deal of
autonomy. Pearl Travel Tech is based in SF. You can have an office here or
work remotely. We have great flexibility in how we structure compensation to
suit your situation.

Apply: info@pearltraveltech.com

------
greglindahl
Internet Archive | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

The Internet Archive is a non-profit with a huge mission: to give everyone
access to all knowledge — the books, web pages, audio, television, and
software of our shared human culture. Forever. Based in San Francisco, with
satellite offices around the world, the Internet Archive's staffers are
building the digital library of the future -- a place where we can all go to
learn and explore.

We are looking for smart, collaborative and resourceful engineers to help
advance and develop web-delivered services, including the next versions of the
Wayback Machine, website, and digital library tools. Ideal candidates will
possess a desire to work collaboratively with a small internal team and a
large, vocal, and active user community; demonstrate independence, creativity,
initiative, thoughtful design, and technological savvy -- all in addition to
being great programmers and engineers. We are seeking both back-end and front-
end developers, with proven experience delivering projects in Python and
JavaScript. We also have many projects working primarily in PHP.

To see all current postings:
[https://archive.org/about/jobs.php](https://archive.org/about/jobs.php)

If you are interested in engineering or senior engineering roles, please
email: jobs (@) archive.org

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio for Non-Techies" | Cebu, Philippines | Full-Time | ONSITE

engageSPARK, a not-for-profit business, is an engagement platform that
empowers NGOs to dramatically extend the reach and effectiveness of their pro-
poor programs. Customers tell us that it’s the easiest to use self-service
solution to easily and quickly launch comprehensive messaging, surveying,
curriculum, education, and decision tree programs focused on developing
countries via two-way SMS, Voice IVR Calls (roughly 40% of the world’s poor
are illiterate), and Missed Calls in 200+ countries.

Customers such as International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform in countries around the world to make social change in the areas of
Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response.
We've already changed the lives of more than 30,000 people living in poverty.

Full Stack Adventure Developer: [https://goo.gl/j4h5WX](https://goo.gl/j4h5WX)
Adventure Fellowship: [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
seanmccann
Openvote | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Product Designer

We are looking for a talented product designer to work with us to build
Openvote, the first crowd-voting platform for elections. We aim to make
politics more inclusive and transform how campaigns work.

You will shape experiences over web, mobile, and touch; working with
engineers, fellow designers, and closely with our CEO. You will take ownership
of Openvote’s interaction and visual design—laying a foundational layer for
future designers to work within.

Must Haves: Excellent interaction and structural design ability.

You turn user needs and business goals into clear and compelling experiences.
You’ve seen users struggle with your solutions, learned and adapted.

\- Foundational visual design skills.

\- Ability to take ownership of projects from start to finish

\- Humility, maturity, lack of ego. You want to help grow a collaborative,
optimistic, and supportive culture.

Nice to Haves:

\- Strong visual design portfolio.

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript chops. Ability to code the designs you produce for Web

\- Experience working with data to inform design decisions. You can separate
signal from noise and define metrics that matter.

\- Qualitative user research experience. You can speak to anybody and
everybody to identify needs, pinpoint hurdles in an experience, and use low
resolution prototypes to get quick feedback towards a final solution.

Email sean@openvote.com

------
minglabs
MING Labs | Shanghai | Backend Developer | ONSITE

We are MING Labs, a globally active interaction design company with offices in
Shanghai, Munich, Singapore and Berlin. We aim to craft something magical
every day by truly understanding and solving our clients’ challenges. We work
with international corporate clients as well as startups, and medium-sized
enterprises tackling ambitious web and mobile app projects.

Our work is grounded in our belief that we should build something new every
day. From crafting a new social sports network app, disrupting the staid wine
industry with an on demand wine delivery app, to defining the next generation
of connected automotive services, our creations resonate deeply with the
people they touch.

As our new Backend Developer you will join a young, growing company and be an
integral part of our vibrant and international team, you will gain exposure to
international clients and interesting projects in a collaborative and friendly
environment. You will build strong back-ends to help us create services and
experiences that are simple, beautiful and different.

Please bring with you skills in Django / Phyton as well as SQL, knowledge in
JavaScript is a big plus. We are looking for someone who has strong conceptual
skills (software architecture, database design), and experience in server
setup and Linux system administration. Being the global crew that we are, we
email, slack and skype predominantly in English, but of course the more
languages you can speak the better. Our Shanghai studio, located in the
bustling Jing'an district with its casual, creative atmosphere is the ideal
setting for this.

We look forward to hearing from you. jobs-shanghai@minglabs.com

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (Los Angeles area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Last
August, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
      - Software Engineer in Test (python, selenium) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Release Manager (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineering Intern (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
crabasa
Twilio | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite Sr. Engineer | API Tools

Twilio is a platform that has always put the developer first. This means
building APIs that are easy to understand and easy to use. Over time the
platform has evolved to provide richer communications capabilities to a
broader array of developers across a much broader set of web and mobile
devices. The challenge is therefore to make sure that no matter what kind of
applications a developer is trying to build that they have the tools they need
to easily debug and thoroughly test their integration before pushing to
production.

About the job:

As a member of the API Tools team you will build software that runs the gamut
from command line interfaces to real-time cloud-based logging services to
auto-generated testing simulators. This will require real world experience
using 3rd party APIs, a diversity of programming experiences and a strong
desire to improve the software engineering experience (prototyping, debugging,
testing) for Twilio developers.

More:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/93900](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/93900)

Hiring Manager: Carter Rabasa, carter@twilio.com

------
DanielleEZ
EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time EquityZen improves the way
startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of their equity compensation
in a way that benefits all key players: the shareholder, the company, and the
investor. We build industry-defining technology as the premier platform for
private placements. Watch the short video here to learn more:
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/) Why join
EquityZen?Our promise to you: you will learn more, faster than you can
imagine. * Software Engineers (python, django, JS/Bootstrap/angularJS, PG,
AWS) Full Stack, Front End, and Back End * Head of Talent & Happiness (job
descriptions => sourcing candidates => recruiting/ATS management =>
benefits/events => keep people happy) Thinking “I wish the company did…” will
be a thing of the past thanks to you. Meet us & get started here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
trekking101
Thasos Group / Senior Quantitative Researcher / NYC Based / Full Time ONSITE

What: Want to help redefine macro-economic forecasting for the 21st century?
It ends up location data is a pretty good indicator of economic activity. We
source and combine billions of geolocation events daily from mobile devices
world-wide.

By measuring real-time, aggregate human mobility, we estimate changing
fundamentals for companies, industries, and key macroeconomic indicators. The
team is world class and founders include Greg Skibiski, Founder of Sense
Networks, and Alex "Sandy" Pentland, Head of Human Dynamics Research at MIT.

We don't have any institutional VCs and we're excited to own our destiny. The
business is growing and we need more curious and capable minds!

The role: * Build efficient, scalable models to extract real-time economic
insights from novel, large-scale data. * Enhance and develop techniques for
normalization, noise reduction, and error identification and correction across
many disparate data sources with years of historical data. * Work with
portfolio managers to assess financial applications for signals, which may
include asset selection, investment timing, and risk control.

Requirements: * Masters degree or PhD in a quantitative field. * 3+ years
experience in fields related to financial markets. * 5+ years experience in
writing code for data analysis (Python experience is preferred) and applying
advanced methods from statistics, machine learning, or related fields. * Self-
starter with a demonstrated ability to devise and build end-to-end solutions
with minimal oversight.

For more information, please send cv/LinkedIn, GitHub etc... to
careers@thasosgroup.com

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for Engineers (especially front-end focused people who
like React, right now) and DevOps. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript,
with frameworks like Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to
integrate new tech and like to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain Onsite preferred though we've hired
remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and we support new green cards. New
visas only if straightforward (like Canada).

Experienced backend, devops, and data engineering are our priorities right
now. Always looking for fullstack, frontend, iOS, Android.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist.

We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value learning and
growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For
example, every other Friday is open time for you to spend time becoming a
better engineer.

Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis, Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript,
React.js, es6, Swift, and a few more things. Steve, our cofounder, built
Reddit with many of those and they've proven solid throughout the years.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (76 employees incl. 38 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and will help us keep our
standards high. You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

~~~
nnash
I noticed you have interaction design roles open, do you accept remote hires
in this position?

------
Khay1024
Flexport | Fullstack Engineers, UI Engineers + Frontend Engineers | San
Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

"Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely satisfy its
market, but grow it. There will be more international trade because of
Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to be more
of." \- pg

Our mission is to bring the world free trade through technology. We're
creating the logistics platform that will empower the next generation of
entrepreneurs to reach markets around the world. Our close-knit Engineering
Team is tackling interesting challenges related to democratizing trade. Code
is released almost everyday or whenever business requires. Our continuous
releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On the frontend,we use React
for the views,organize the data flow with Flux architecture,and test our
application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails shop riding on AWS and
Postgres RDS.

UI Engineers Check us out if you: -Are passionate about building
beautiful,intuitive web interfaces that absolutely delight users; -Bring a
strong product intuition, a deep empathy for users,and an obsessive focus on
details; -Have been called a UI Engineer,Product Designer or Frontend
Developer before; -Have Design in your background and love coding.

Fullstack + Frontend Engineers Check us out if you: -Take a product-first
approach to building software; -Care about the real world functionality of
your programming; -Desire to build scalable programs that standardize
information flow and increase operational capacity; -Have amazing coding
skills and CS fundamentals -Know modern javascript frameworks

To apply email Kristen@flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
s3nnyy
Quatico | Switzerland, Zurich | Java Lead Product Engineer / Software Engineer
Java | Full-time |

Job-ad in German, since you have to speak German for this role:

Als Lead Product Engineer / Software Engineer bei Quatico kannst du in einem
"firmeninternen Startup" ein neues Softwareprodukt im Cloud Umfeld von Grund
auf mitentwickeln und mit deinen Fähigkeiten den Erfolg massgeblich
mitgestalten.

Quatico bietet eine einmalige Chance richtig spannende Arbeit zu machen.
Ausser dem Gehalt, das monatlich netto zwischen 7500 CHF und 10000 CHF liegen
kann ([https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)) locken auch spannende Kollegen. Dein
potentieller zukünftiger Chef / Lead Architekt hat einen Doktor der TU Berlin
und hat früher mit Erich Gamma ("Gang Of Four") bei IBM zusammengearbeitet.

Schreib mir eine Mail, wenn du mehr Infos willst: iwang@fastmail.net

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, Los Angeles, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA

We build open-source learning tools for schools to better educate their
students and for companies to better train their employees. We're
headquartered in Salt Lake City, UT but have offices all over the world and
allow remote work from home (a large portion of our company is remotely
distributed and working from home, including our Director of Engineering and
VP of Product, so we're very remote-friendly).

We're an engineering-driven culture that's looking for full-stack engineers,
QA, data scientists, mobile devs, and more. Our primary stack is Rails &
React, but we're not afraid to branch out and give you the independence to try
new things. Oh, and the benefits are amazing :)

Check out the open positions at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any questions.

~~~
guptaneil
Unfortunately HN won’t let me edit this post, but please ignore the intern
label. We are indeed hiring interns for the summer, but they can’t be remote
since we want to provide face-to-face mentorship, so we’re recruiting from
local schools near our offices. Sorry about the confusion!

~~~
samwiseg
>we’re recruiting [interns] from local schools near our offices. So if we're
not local, can we still apply?

------
achao
Uber ATC (Advanced Technology Center) | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time | Onsite

Uber ATC ([http://www.uberatc.com/](http://www.uberatc.com/)) is committed to
work at the cutting edge in mapping, safety, and autonomy. Come help shape the
future of transportation with us!

We are hiring across the board! Positions include Machine Learning
Specialists, Data Scientists, Full Stack Engineers, Python/C++ Engineers, Dev
Tools and Infrastructure, Perception, Localization, Motion Planning, Radar,
Video and Compression, Network Engineering and many more that you can find
here [http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php](http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php)

Feel free to email me at achao@uber.com with your resume, the position(s) you
are interested in, and a few sentences of why you'd be #superpumped to join
our team!

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - [http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly) \- Fully Remote - Full-Time

We are hiring a software engineer to work on our real-time analytics
dashboard. Pythonistas and JavaScript hackers especially desired.

On the company: We've built a real-time content measurement layer for the
entire web.

Our analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the web's best
sites, such as Arstechnica, New Yorker, Mashable, The Next Web, and many more.
In total, our analytics backend system needs to handle over 50 billion monthly
events from over 475 million monthly unique visitors.

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics, building some of the best open source
tools for working with modern stream processing technologies. Our UX/design
team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the planet, using
AngularJS and d3.js. You can see some screenshots:
[http://parse.ly/tour](http://parse.ly/tour)

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

We are currently looking for software engineers to help us build the best
real-time analytics dashboard the world has ever seen. The only requirement is
some experience in Python/JavaScript. Bonus points for an interest in
information visualization, Edward Tufte, and d3.js. To see an example of how
we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It Takes":
[http://blog.parsely.com/post/46](http://blog.parsely.com/post/46)

Apply now by sending a CV/website, github link (if available), and 1 paragraph
intro to work@parsely.com. Let us know what part of the position interests
you, or point us toward an interesting project or piece of code you wrote.
Also, mention the HN Who's Hiring thread.

p.s. we are also looking for folks interested in intersection of product and
marketing, such as hybrid product designer/developers.

~~~
f14c0
Are you considering candidates outside of US. ?

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software - FT LAUDERDALE, FL (ONSITE)

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time, onsite product
development positions, including: Software Engineers (C#, Golang, Python),
Performance Test Engineers, and more! We also have a few virtual opportunities
as well. We were just recently ranked the #1 Best Place to Work in Technology
for 2016 by Fortune!!

We have offices in ATLANTA and TORONTO, too. We have an unbelievable
benefits/401K package, so apply to one of Fortune 100’s Best Companies to Work
For today. Here is a link to our Performance Test Engineer roles we have
available, but feel free to check out the other opportunities on our site!
[http://tiny.cc/x9fo8x](http://tiny.cc/x9fo8x)

~~~
recheej
Any opportunities for new grads?

~~~
indomitable
Yes, definitely. Example:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/usg1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/usg1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d1-3460-336f-ddafabd108f3/Opportunity/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=ec6acff1-a4c6-46f4-816f-5c6e9a08242b)

------
bwb
100% Remote Company - Job open to anyone in USA time zones.

Systems Engineer with tons of Amazon AWS Exp Pressed is looking for an
experienced AWS engineer who is specialized in building and automating high
redundancy, high availability platforms from the ground up. The right
candidate will have at least several months of recent experience working with
Amazon’s products, will be intimately familiar with all things Linux, and will
have previously designed, built, and automated high availability platforms.

[https://jobs.lever.co/pressed/cb91ae81-239a-4468-bbda-a84a04...](https://jobs.lever.co/pressed/cb91ae81-239a-4468-bbda-a84a0451f3f3)

Small team of 11, growing fast!

Email, Ben@Pressed.net

------
pnommensen
NGINX (nginx.com) | San Francisco (South Beach) | Technical Evangelist |
Website Manager | Product Marketer | Python Developer | Sales Engineer

Powering half of the world’s busiest sites, NGINX is the heart of the modern
web. We help millions of users deploy and deliver their sites and apps with
performance, reliability, security, and scale.

Feel free to email me directly, patrick@nginx.com.

~~~
sciguy77
Do you guys use a recruiting agency called Adeptima? I got an email from
someone there today claiming to be recruiting for you and it seemed a little
sketchy.

~~~
pnommensen
The name is familiar though it's not our primary recruiting firm. If you're
unsure, you can forward me the email.

------
benpapillon
Umbel | Austin, TX

Umbel is a high-energy, fast-growing startup based in Austin, Texas, helping
companies ethically unlock the value hidden in their consumer data. We empower
some of the coolest clients to build thriving, sustainable businesses with our
leading-edge Digital Genome technology. With the Umbel platform, our clients
can understand and build relationships with their customers in a way that has
never before been possible. Current job openings in Austin include:

\- Front End Developer

\- Cassandra Database Engineer

\- Platform Engineer

Find out more and apply at
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering](https://www.umbel.com/engineering)

------
bhaisaab
100% REMOTE

We work on opensource Apache CloudStack, with our team spread across Europe,
Asia, Africa and America. We're hiring for positions of software engineer,
test engineer and consultant engineer.

Our work involves deep knowledge of hypervisors, storage, and/or networking.
We are a polyglot environment – developing Apache CloudStack mostly in Java
and Python. Our team values collaboration, continuous improvement, and the
Apache Way.

For more details see
[http://www.shapeblue.com/careers](http://www.shapeblue.com/careers) or email
jobs@shapeblue.com

------
oceankid
Private Programming Tutor Needed | Remote

Teach me Python/Flask or some Go. I'm a business guy that wants to automate
tasks or build custom website back-ends instead of using over-designed
systems.

We will hack on (I type/you guide) on a couple small websites. Goal is to
cover the basics but with a real project.

ocean.kid@icloud.com

~~~
Arubis
You may have better luck posting this to the Freelancer thread when it's
posted (surprised it's not up yet)

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our next-generation analytics platform.
World-class companies (Airbnb, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences.

We are a fast-growing (70% per year), Sequoia-backed company that recently
became a tech unicorn; our mission is no less than to transform the way the
world's companies view and interact with their customers. We allow hundreds of
thousands of employees to access, analyze and take action on large amounts of
customer data in real time. We are still a small engineering team, only about
50 or so of us, thus everyone counts.

We are building the new platform based on the latest technologies and best
practices: pure REST APIs, based on Swagger 2.0, on top of a state-of-the-art
microservice architecture built by our awesome Systems Foundation team. Code
is hosted on Github and we open source the components that are of general
interest. We host hundreds of millions of records for our customers and run
analytics in fractions of a second with no pre-computation thanks to our own
in-memory analytics engine. We are looking for both experienced backend and
frontend engineers.

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide, Software Architect

------
neiljohnson
Lyst | London, UK | ONSITE

Lyst is a VC backed fashion ecommerce service. Lyst has grown over 300% every
year since launch in 2011 and has raised over $60M from top-tier investors

At the heart of Lyst is a data aggregator that lists millions of products from
hundreds of designers, brands and retail partners. A scraping architecture
that makes more than 4 million calls a day, we automatically add, de-duplicate
and moderate 1000s of new products to the site every week. On top of this
data, we build systems that help people discover, follow and buy from their
favourite fashion brands.

We're most interested in hiring senior engineers to work at all levels of the
stack. Lyst is principally a python shop, but really we just want to hire
great engineers regardless of language background. Our tech blog is a good
place to learn more about the sort of problems we work on
[http://developers.lyst.com/](http://developers.lyst.com/)

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Lyst/88179260-senior-
softwar...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Lyst/88179260-senior-software-
engineer)

Either apply via
[https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/](https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/) or get in
touch personally if you'd like to chat first - my mail is in my profile.

------
Arubis
LearnZillion | Washington, DC | Full Time | REMOTE (US resident)/ON SITE

Help us create the digital curriculum of the future.

LearnZillion is a well-funded, fast-growing education technology startup
building a learning platform that helps teachers meet the educational needs of
every student.

Sr Software Engineer (REMOTE or ONSITE): we’re looking for full stack
engineers that are self-motivated and comfortable working with a partially
distributed team. This role can be either remote or on-site. You’ll work
directly with product and design teams to develop new features for teachers,
students, parents, and administrative users across the US. There’s lots of
opportunity to improve classroom education as we know it, and you’ll have an
outsize impact on the world.

Our stack: Rails 4+Ruby 2, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis, Sidekiq, GitHub,
CodeClimate, CircleCI, and an automated test suite. Everything’s hosted on
AWS.

Sr. Product Designer (ONSITE only): Are you well-versed in user experience and
product design, technically skilled, focused, and creative? We’re looking for
a Senior Product Designer to collaborate with both coworkers and users to
uncover product needs, and then design and develop solutions within simple,
easy-to-use interfaces. You’ll need to be comfortable with HTML and CSS, and
there’s always engineers ready to help.

You can apply directly at
[https://learnzillion.com/careers](https://learnzillion.com/careers). We’re
looking forward to meeting you!

------
tel
Reify Health | Boston, MA | On site | Software Engineer |
recruiting@reifyhealth.com

Reify Health builds products that accelerate and make accessible world class
clinical research. Our engineers construct products that aid both the leaders
driving critical clinical trials forward and the doctors and nurses caring for
the patient participants.

As an Engineer with Reify Health you’ll work and lead cross-functional teams
to create and continuously improve these products while forming the foundation
of our engineering culture. As an early Engineer with Reify Health you will
also help build the foundations of our team and help us prepare to grow as an
organization.

We don't require you know our technology, but we expect that you're eager and
able to learn

    
    
        * Our primary applications are interactive ClojureScript web 
          applications built atop React
        * Our backend API is written in Haskell
        * Our primary data store is PostgreSQL
        * We deliver HIPAA-compliant technology to secure and protect patients
    

Read the complete posting at
[https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a6eae56c-a937-47df-9612-c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a6eae56c-a937-47df-9612-c4232127a53a)
and then either apply there or send an email with your resume to
recruiting@reifyhealth.com.

------
browseatwork
TokBox | San Francisco / Sydney | iOS Engineers, Big Data Engineers,
Automation Test Engineers, Software Test Engineers, BizDev Manager - Onsite SF
| JavaScript Engineer - Onsite Sydney

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
customers to embed real-time video into their websites and mobile
applications. We sell a platform to developers and enterprises, and have great
clients from individual developers just starting a project to massive
companies in tech, entertainment, education, and other industries. The product
is great but the people are better. It's an awesome group of 70 or so people-
nice, smart, skilled. We are laid back and have a sense of humor. Good salary,
good culture, and great benefits!

We've hired a ton last year but a have few openings left. Looking for
developers in iOS, test, big data, and a business development manager for San
Francisco. We're looking for a JavaScript engineer in Sydney (where our
JavaScript SDK team is based).

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC)

Come join us!

------
ewmy
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We're profitable and
growing sustainably.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who want
to work on interesting problems in a production environment, and take
responsibility for the real-world operation of a large and increasingly
distributed system.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, Go, Node.JS, Redis,
MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

We are currently hiring:

Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time
infrastructure:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789)

Mobile Product Engineers to work on improving our mobile libraries on both iOS
and Android, and demonstrating what Pusher can do for mobile end users:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

A Head of Support to help us provide an (even more) amazing experience to our
customers:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/159095](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/159095)

------
metova_jobs
Metova | [http://metova.com/](http://metova.com/) | Nashville, TN |
Fayetteville, AR | Conway, AR | Pensacola, FL | Remote

Metova builds apps for any size company, from Fortune 500 to start-ups. We
enjoy helping start-ups become brand names and corporations launch new
products.

We've got an awesome culture, great benefits, unlimited flex days, interesting
work, and beer on tap.

We are looking to hire multiple full-time on-site developers in any of our
offices.

Current Open Position: C# Developers:
[https://metova.com/jobs/csharpdeveloper/](https://metova.com/jobs/csharpdeveloper/)

Some other positions we normally hire for, we just don't have any open at the
moment. If you want to apply, we can still take you through our process and
put you on our shortlist for when we are hiring again (which is often):

iOS Developers: [http://metova.com/jobs/ios-
developer/](http://metova.com/jobs/ios-developer/)

Android Developers:
[http://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/](http://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/)

Rails Developers: [https://metova.com/jobs/rails-
developer/](https://metova.com/jobs/rails-developer/)

You can apply to jobs@metova.com

------
elgeeko1
Momentum Machines | San Francisco | Onsite | Embedded Engineer

Momentum Machines makes the most advanced restaurant robots in the world.
We're a small team of mechanical, electrical and software engineers who work
alongside very bright robots. We all focus on making the highest-quality
gourmet food.

We're looking for an Embedded Systems Engineer to assist our team as we
develop this amazing technology. You will drive the development and deployment
of cutting-edge robotics and automation technology. You can rapidly turn ideas
into efficient, reliable, and maintainable code. You believe that the
customer's experience will determine the success of the automated food
industry. You know that code and robotics will change the way we interact with
food at large.

The stack: C++, Python, Finite State Machines & Statecharts, Linux, and
various cloud services.

The hardware: microcontrollers, tons of sensors (food is imprecise, after
all), and tons of actuators. You will work closely with mechanical engineers.

[https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines/82aded6a-6560-48a5-b9...](https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines/82aded6a-6560-48a5-b9c4-2f234be6fab1)

[http://momentummachines.com](http://momentummachines.com)

------
jsachs
Amida | [http://amida-tech.com](http://amida-tech.com) | multiple dev
positions | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full Time Amida is an open-source
company focused on data and data security. Our core values are Joy, Impact,
Profit (in that order). The technologies we are developing will improve
patient outcomes, protect personal privacy, enhance public services, and
increase the impact of investments in global development. We are bootstrapped
and profitable – our open-source ([https://github.com/amida-
tech](https://github.com/amida-tech)) solutions are supported by our contracts
in professional services. We are 20+ people strong, with an office in downtown
DC. Our employees have flexible hours, health/life insurance, 401K matching, a
tech budget, access to a fully stocked kitchen, and a choice of open, private,
or shared offices. We’re looking for software engineers; our current projects
use the MEAN/Java stack but our philosophy is to use the right tools for the
job. Apply at [https://angel.co/amida/jobs](https://angel.co/amida/jobs)

------
applebya
Code for a Cause : JS Developer (Toronto, ON)

We’re a small agile team of JS developers (and designers) working on high-
impact software that helps users to count things while taking narrative notes.
It’s a very exciting project, set to make a big splash in healthcare, social
work, scientific research, and more.

Currently perfecting the product for release, we’re looking for an experienced
Javascript developer to join the team - and make significant contributions to
the project in all areas of design, development, and innovation.

A qualified candidate can demonstrate technical knowledge and practical skills
in: \- Javascript, Coffeescript, ES6 \- NodeJS, npm \- ReactJS, Flux, AsyncJS,
UnderscoreJS, jQuery \- Bootstrap, SASS, Stylus \- Version Control, Github
workflows \- UI Design, UX

We look at far more than just technical skills: Are there fresh
experiences/perspectives you bring to the table? What facets of software
development/design fascinate you? Do you have your own projects? Contribute to
open source? and more…

Our team is located in the heart of downtown Toronto, in a vibrant shared
office environment. Free coffee (the Java to your Script!), regular events,
networking opportunities, etc.

This is a full-time commitment, with flexible work hours.

E-mail andrew@konode.ca with your resume.

We look forward to meeting you!

------
rsanaie
Beanworks Solutions Inc. | Vancouver, BC (on-site) | Senior Full Stack
Engineer | Market + 0.5% Equity

We have a growing base of customers that love our software and the service
that comes with it, and BeanworksAP has been labelled "The best thing from
Canada since Celine Dion"

Our cloud-based AP automation solution is streamlined and paperless, easy to
implement, flexible and user-friendly, and easy on the eyes. BeanworksAP is
the first solution to offer true multi-entity capability -- providing users
with a convenient, single access point to process invoices across multiple
locations, entities and even business units. We believe in customer-driven
design and work closely with our users on all new features and enhancements.
Based in Vancouver, Canada, we've built long-term relationships with our
customers across North America, Europe and Australia by providing responsive
one-to-one customer service.

You'll be working with PHP, .NET and Javascript (plus everything else).

Full post:
[http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/sof/5423768059.html](http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/sof/5423768059.html)

[http://bean.works](http://bean.works)

------
busbud
Busbud | iOS Developer | Montréal, QC, Canada - Full-time (Remote welcome)
[https://www.busbud.com/](https://www.busbud.com/)

Busbud helps you easily find, compare, and book city-to-city bus tickets for
thousands of routes all over the globe.

Busbud is seeking an iOS Developer to join our team of talented developers and
build our new mobile application, in Swift.

Main responsibilities

* Design and build advanced applications for iOS;

* Collaborate with cross-functional teams to define, design, and ship new features;

* Unit-test code for robustness, including edge cases, usability, and general reliability;

* Work on bug fixing and improving application performance;

* Continuously discover, evaluate, and implement new technologies to maximize development efficiency.

Requirements: 3+ years of iOS development (must be able to showcase at least
one iOS application), experience in Swift - an asset

Compensation and Benefits: Compensation based on experience, 4 weeks of
vacation (3 weeks + holiday season), Health Benefits, Stock options, Breakfast
snacks, team lunch on Wednesdays, happy hour on Fridays, Team Events

More details (and link to submit):
[https://busbud.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=20](https://busbud.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=20)

"Working at Busbud" video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RROTlX1QAx0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RROTlX1QAx0)

------
Buildry
Buildry — Austin, TX | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (REMOTE initially)

We’re building a place where imaginative, ambitious, and passionate people can
come work together and thrive. Our current venture is a service for the gaming
community. We’re founders looking to build out the rest of our core team with
people who love multiplayer gaming almost as much as they love engineering and
creating.

Each addition to our team has to have the heart of an artist - they’ll take
the risks and make the sacrifices required to build something extraordinary.
They need to be comfortable around all walks of life and have a wide range of
experiences and expertise.

We’re looking for people who shine in a collaborative environment, communicate
well, and know how to check their egos at the door. Above all, we need people
who understand, and can enthusiastically commit to, the life that comes with
being part of an early-stage startup.

We’re looking for people who can hit the ground running, so the more
experience you have in the following areas, the better:

    
    
      -  Service-oriented architectures
      -  API design and documentation
      -  Globally distributed scalable systems
      -  Load balancing high availability / capacity services
      -  Streaming data over WebSockets
      -  Best practice OWASP web security standards
      -  DevOps and managing AWS infrastructure
      -  Memory-efficient applications
      -  Jank-free user experiences
      -  NoSQL (Cassandra and DynamoDB)
      -  Redis
      -  ElasticSearch
      -  JavaScript (Node and ES6+)
      -  React, React Native, Redux
      -  Relay and GraphQL
      -  Android / iOS
    

If you think you’re ready to join the Buildry team, let us know why. Contact
work@buildry.com.

------
basecase_com
BaseCase | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineer |
[http://basecase.com](http://basecase.com) | Remote, Visa

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented front-end and back-end developers. Our technology
stack is Javascript / jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and Python / MySQL on
the back-end. But you don't need experience in our stack - we know a good
developer can learn on the job. You can apply here:
[https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)

We're also looking for OpenERP / Odoo developers, to ensure our smooth
operations:
[https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/)

We can support remote workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
visa for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

------
paulr_ablescent
Ablescent | [http://www.ablescent.com](http://www.ablescent.com) | Cambridge,
UK | ONSITE or REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time | Python/Django/SQL | Experienced
and Graduate Positions

Ablescent connects parents and caregivers with the people and resources needed
to ensure that every child grows into an able adolescent and every adolescent
matures into an able adult.

I am building a team to develop the back-end for our app in-house. In the
short-term, we will be using Python, Django and PostgreSQL, all deployed on
AWS. In the medium-term we will collecting and analyzing data.

Initially, we are recruiting for 3 positions:

    
    
      * Developer (backend)
      * DevOps Engineer
      * Junior Developer
        

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful.

For more information, please visit [http://www.ablescent.com/#!join-the-
technology-team/x33pw](http://www.ablescent.com/#!join-the-technology-
team/x33pw)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. paul dot redman at ablescent etc.

------
slammer123
Meetup [[http://www.meetup.com](http://www.meetup.com)] | New York, NY | Full-
Time, Contractor | On-Site

Meetup is hiring for all different types of technical roles. From backend
engineers, to data scientists, to QA engineers, to mobile developers, we're
looking for smart and friendly people to help us to create community
throughout the world.

Come join us and build with us a platform to connect people and provide
experiences, not "things".

We have great benefits, 401K matching, (4 months)! maternity and paternity
leave. And really cool quirky benefits.

\- Free drinks, beer, wine and snacks

\- Weekly free breakfast, weekly summer BBQ's and very frequent and
spontaneous celebrations.

\- $500 smartphone/smart watch reimbursement every year

\- 17 vacation days a year to start + 10 national holidays + 1 free vacation
day if you attend a Meetup during your vacation! Oh yeah, forgot to mention 2
"Summer Fridays" to get out of the city when the weather is nice.

\- Awesome location right in the heart of Soho in NYC.

Disclaimer: I've been working here for a few months and I love it.

Check out our open roles here.
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IHxNhwv](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IHxNhwv)

------
johnrball
Nucleus | QA Manager | Full Time

(New York / New Jersey- Possible remote within the U.S)

Nucleus - is an early stage startup with unprecedented traction redefining
family communication via an innovative smart home intercom device.

The Nucleus team is seeking a Senior QA Manager to establish a culture of
quality early in the lifeblood of the company. Nucleus’ namesake product is a
thin, affordable, connected device, giving families the easiest way to stay in
touch, secure the home and connect to what matters most.

The Senior QA Manager will face the ambitious challenge of ensuring hardware
and software work flawlessly in preparation for a massive launch this summer
in over a thousand Lowe's stores and on Amazon.com. This position will be the
second QA hire at the company and will be tasked with working with engineering
to establish innovative and efficient processes and procedures to scale with
the enormous growth potential.

The right candidate will be inspired and driven by the challenge of building
innovative technology to help families communicate.

[http://www.nucleuslife.com/](http://www.nucleuslife.com/)

Please feel free to reach out to me directly at john@grayscalable.com

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | REMOTE or onsite San Francisco (SOMA
district) | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for a full-stack engineer to join
us!

Mixmax's mission is to the reinvent the way professionals communicate for
work. We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that
brings the power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily
scheduling meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents,
and even interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google
Inbox, and just released an Electron-based native desktop application.
Already, we’re seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and
tens of thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily
communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, AWS, Electron.

Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

------
kbouw
NotionTheory | [http://notiontheory.com/](http://notiontheory.com/) | Full
Stack Engineer | Washington, DC | Remote - Full-Time

We’re a team of talented engineers helping startups deliver their products to
market in record time. We’re looking to round out our troupe with someone who
can continue to elevate the quality of our work and relationships with our
clients.

The web stack typically consists of Ruby on Rails, postgreSQL, and heroku. For
the mobile stack, we use Cordova, Ionic framework (built on angularjs), and a
firebase or rails server for the backend depending on the project needs.

A deep love for javascript in either stack is a must and you should be
comfortable using third party APIs such as stripe, google, twilio, pusher,
etc.

\-----

The perks of working at NotionTheory:

\- “Take The Time You Need” vacation policy

\- “Flex Fridays” - every Friday we work on open source or internal company
projects

\- Frequent company trips, local events and team activities

\- Yearly continuing education budget (conferences, courses, etc)

\- Fridge stocked with beverages and snacks

\-----

Mid/Senior Full Stack Developer -
[https://angel.co/l/Jwm33](https://angel.co/l/Jwm33)

Say hi if you're interested: kristian@notiontheory.com

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite

H1B Transfer OK. Relocation assistance for non-local candidates.

100% paid med/dental/vision for all employees, generous vacation policy, 401k,
commuter benefits, daily catered lunches, dog friendly office

We’re continuing to grow our engineering team across all disciplines. We
currently have openings for:

    
    
      - Scala Engineers
      - Data Engineers (Spark, MySQL)
      - UI/UX Designers
    

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're reaching over 700 million people and are serving billions of
impressions every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton
of traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board. And... you’d get to work in
our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://chartboost.com/jobs](https://chartboost.com/jobs)], but we have many
more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
alex_duf
THE GUARDIAN | SENIOR/SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS | LONDON | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Development of digital products is central to the future of the Guardian. We
build the products that showcase our diverse and important journalism. We
create the tools that the journalists and editors use to write their stories
securely, anywhere from London to Syria. We write the APIs and services that
allow those stories to be distributed across the globe. We write the products
and interfaces that show off and monetise that content to its maximum
potential.

We mostly program in Scala and Javascript, but we use the best tool that fits
the problem. We have hacks in the wild in all manner of languages. Our
infrastructure lives on AWS and our own OpenStack private cloud. We encourage
product teams to implement, manage and support their own stack. We do our
coding in public. Sadly, the same can be said of our karaoke.

You’re a passionate, intelligent human being who loves technology. You might
love the news, or you might want to reinvent it. You like inspiring the people
you work with and being inspired by them in return. You have experience of
getting stuff done. You are a talented Engineer who is, or will be, an expert
in their chosen field and has a strong interest in all software engineering
disciplines.

Further information can be found on our Developer Blog:
[http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-
team.html](http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-team.html)

To search our vacancies, please visit our careers site:
[https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl](https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl)

------
gregCityTaps
Paris | ONSITE | FT | CTO | CityTaps

Vision: running water to every urban home in the developing world. We're a
social high-tech business based in Paris, with operations in Sub-Saharan
Africa

Tech: an internet-connected, prepaid water meter that uses mobile money for
payments

Why: Our connected meter helps poor families get running water in their homes,
saving them time and money, and improving their health

It's tough: our hardware/software integrates from mobile phone to water meter

The Challenge:

* Project management:
    
    
       1)Transform our existing prototype into a turnkey solution for water utilities, 
    
       2) Deliver on existing contractual commitments, 
    
       3)Manage embedded systems/hardware engineers 
    

* Software development:
    
    
       1) Develop CityTaps’ cloud application, 
    
       2)Provide tech expertise for embedded software & backend/frontend development
    

Python, Javascript, C/C++, wireless communications, embedded systems, software
architecture...

full job description: [http://www.citytaps.org/blog/citytaps-is-hiring-a-cto-
fullst...](http://www.citytaps.org/blog/citytaps-is-hiring-a-cto-fullstack-
dev) apply: jobs@citytaps.org

------
adrianhon
London, UK | Full time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Six to Start | [http://www.sixtostart.com](http://www.sixtostart.com)

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 2.5
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

We're looking for a full stack web developer and a senior iOS developer.

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve our existing games and develop new games that are just as
revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!

Web Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/web-
developer/](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/web-developer/)

Senior iOS Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-
develope...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-developer/)

------
kozkozkoz
Hooks (Techstars '15) | Full-Stack Software Engineer (PHP, JS, HTML) | Madrid,
Spain | [http://www.gethooksapp.com](http://www.gethooksapp.com) | ONSITE

Hooks Is looking for exceptional, startup-minded developers to join our
growing team in Madrid, Spain. If you're a talented, hard-working, and
creative builder with a demonstrated record of achievement, Hooks might be the
place for you to jump-start your career.

As the ideal candidate, you:

* Code for fun and are a true hacker at heart.

* Love to learn. And you pick up new languages/conc epts hyper-fast.

* Have personal projects that show an aptitude for engineering and product sense.

* Have a strong grasp of CS fundamentals, algorithms, data structures, and design patterns.

* Are excited about working with an experienced and fast-paced team, taking on significant responsibilities.

* SQL has no secrets for you.

* Scrum/Agile way of working is almost your second nature.

* Have worked for 3-4 years in Web or Mobile Development.

* Are a master of Git and can read and understand PHP 5

* Are fluent in JavaScript, possess solid knowledge of HTML and CSS.

* Have worked with Git and project management tools.

* Are fluent in Spanish and have a good level of English with good communication skills.

* Willing to relocate to Madrid

You can also read more here
[http://www.gethooksapp.com/job_php](http://www.gethooksapp.com/job_php) or
email oleg@gethooksapp.com

------
minglabs
MING Labs | Shanghai | Frontend Developer | ONSITE

We are MING Labs, a globally active interaction design company with offices in
Shanghai, Munich, Singapore and Berlin. We aim to craft something magical
every day by truly understanding and solving our clients’ challenges. We work
with international corporate clients as well as startups, and medium-sized
enterprises tackling ambitious web and mobile app projects.

Our work is grounded in our belief that we should build something new every
day. From crafting a new social sports network app, disrupting the staid wine
industry with an on demand wine delivery app, to defining the next generation
of connected automotive services, our creations resonate deeply with the
people they touch.

As our Frontend Developer you will join a young, growing company and be an
integral part of our vibrant and international team, you will gain exposure to
international clients and interesting projects in a collaborative and friendly
environment. You will translate wireframes, user stories and design templates
into websites and web applications that are simple, beautiful and different.

Please bring with you skills in HTML5, JavaScript (not just jQuery) and CSS3,
and an eye for taming the beast known as IE8. It would also be great if you
had knowledge of a few backend systems (NodeJS and/or Python/Django would be
awesome), and experience with responsive web development and mobile-first
approaches. Being the global crew that we are, we email, slack and skype
predominantly in English, but of course the more languages you can speak the
better. Our Shanghai studio, located in the bustling Jing'an district with its
casual, creative atmosphere is the ideal setting for this.

We look forward to hearing from you. jobs-shanghai@minglabs.com

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA and Hoboken, NJ. Remotes and those needing visas are
encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
are thoughtful, curious and ask questions when you don’t understand. You take
ownership of your responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company.

\- Lunch provided once a week, with a smorgasbord of snacks available all the
time.

We're looking to expand our entire team with positions in engineering, sales,
account management and customer service. Head to our careers page for more
info: [http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

------
PieSquared
Karius | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE, Full-time | Molecular Biology, Software
(Full Stack), Computational Biology, Wet-lab Automation, Machine Learning

We are a team of crazy biologists, engineers, data scientists and clinicians
on a mission to change forever the way infectious diseases are diagnosed and
treated. We face incredibly interesting challenges in software engineering,
machine learning and molecular biology, as we push the limits of diagnostics
and genomic technologies. We're hiring molecular biologists, computational
biologists, software engineers and data scientists. Join us on the ground-
level for this exciting journey to shape our technology, product and company
culture.

If you're a software engineer, we're looking for experience in front-end,
back-end, intrastructure, devops, bioinformatics, and machine learning. We
have a varied list of challenges; we build large data processing pipelines to
analyze data from in-house DNA sequencers, separate the signal from the noise
and extract what we need, and visualize this in ways that are helpful for
scientists and doctor; we build web apps and tools for biologists and doctors
to use to plan, conduct, and analyze experiments; we work closely with
molecular biologists to analyze data generated by these experiments and
develop novel computational biology methods. We mostly use Haskell (for many
things), Python (for bioinformatics), and React/ES6 (for front-end
interfaces), backed by infrastructure built on top of AWS and Docker.

If any of this sounds exciting to you, please don't hesitate to get in touch
with us: gstock@kariusdx.com

Take a look at our job postings on AngelList for more detail:
[https://angel.co/karius/jobs](https://angel.co/karius/jobs)

------
truongor17
Keen IO | San Francisco Bay Area + Remote USA | Full Time

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = The Discovery of Truth.

Some things we believe in:

-Honesty & empathy

-Introspection

-Distributed innovation

-The importance of laughter & relationships

-Play to your strengths; patch your weaknesses with diverse collaborators.

\----- Storage & DevOps Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs.

Skills: Cassandra, Jave, Scala, Python, Tornado, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka

\----- Consultative Sales Representative & Sales Development Opportunities
----- (SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first Sales Representative and SDRs for
a fast-growing, Sequoia-backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical
Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales
engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business across all
verticals.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us our career page
([https://keen.io/careers/](https://keen.io/careers/)).

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like languages such as Python, JS, C, D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, and/or
petabytes of data, this is your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest
growing adtech company, already producing $100M+ in revenue with a small
engineering team.

To give an idea how we work, recently we launched a new product on top of a
novel data processing pipeline on AWS using Docker, read more about it here:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-
pipelines-d...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-pipelines-
docker.html)

and more about our approach to data science, see here

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factoriz...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factorization-machines.html)

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

------
maxmcd
Software Engineer | Metric Collective | New York, NY | ONSITE

A little bit about us: Metric Collective is a holding company based in New
York, NY. We are in the business of building profitable, self-sustaining
business machines. Sometimes that means taking an idea and turning it into a
reality, while other times it means acquiring a solid existing business. All
of our businesses are currently run with a 3 person engineering team and a lot
of shared tools. We're looking to expand rapidly as our businesses continue to
grow.

Check out
[https://www.metriccollective.com/](https://www.metriccollective.com/) for a
list of our current businesses:

We're looking for smart, full-stack engineers who can handle taking on
projects independently or work collaboratively on internal tools and cross-
business applications.

Our stack is mostly Python+App Engine, with a little AWS and other
languages/tools where needed. It's completely fine if you've never worked with
Python.

Drop me a line if you would like to discuss: max@metriccollective.com

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, reliability,
infrastructure)

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 40 cities across the country and are
processing 1,000,000 deliveries per month on the platform.

Engineers interested in our infrastructure, reliability, or front-end
positions can e-mail their resumes to lana@postmates.com

Engineers interested in our iOS, Android, or backend positions can e-mail
their resumes to emily@postmates.com

------
galandel
Paris | ONSITE | FT | CTO | CityTaps

Vision: running water to every urban home in the developing world. We're a
social high-tech business based in Paris, with operations in Sub-Saharan
Africa

Tech: an internet-connected, prepaid water meter that uses mobile money for
payments

Why: Our connected meter helps poor families get running water in their homes,
saving them time and money, and improving their health

It's tough: our hardware/software integrates from mobile phone to water meter

The Challenge: * Project management: 1)Transform our existing prototype into a
complete turnkey solution for water utilities, 2) Deliver on existing
contractual commitments, 3)Manage embedded systems/hardware engineers *
Software development: 1) Develop CityTaps’ cloud application, 2)Provide tech
expertise for embedded software & backend/frontend development

Python, Javascript, C/C++

full job description: [http://www.citytaps.org/blog/citytaps-is-hiring-a-cto-
fullst...](http://www.citytaps.org/blog/citytaps-is-hiring-a-cto-fullstack-
dev)

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote for Sr., up to 6h time zone difference
from Pacific)

Full stack rails engineer, backend / infrastructure engineers and frontend
engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good. Every one's
revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even right the write
words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team.

We're gradually porting all of our React.js and Flux code to Elm, and are
really active on the Elm community.

On the backend, we use Rails and MySQL, and manage our AWS deployments using
Chef / Opsworks.

Also we hired Evan Czaplicki, Elm's creator, to work on open source with us.
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

Join us as engineer #12, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

------
AustinBGibbons
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go,
CoffeeScript, Java) |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/) Periscope is
a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type SQL queries
and get charts really, really fast. Revenue has doubled twice in the last 6
months. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging on as the car races
up the hill. \- In your first day you'll ship new code to production.

    
    
        - In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.

Join our team of 5 engineers: hello@periscopedata.com More info:
[https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-engineer)

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City
| ONSITE

We're looking for a senior software engineer to join our small, agile
engineering team at MM.LaFleur.

== Who are we? ==

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company based in New York City. We aim
to be the go-to wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose. How? By
delivering luxury-quality clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist
experience.

== What skills should you have? ==

\- You should know PHP backwards, forwards, and upside down. MySQL, HTML, CSS,
and Javascript, too. Magento? Great!

\- Be good at (or ready to learn) commerce platform management and
development.

\- Love the entire stack, from devops to cross-browser styling to A/B testing
marketing campaigns to internal tooling.

\- Desire to set the foundation for an awesome engineering culture and help
build the team.

\- Be excited about analytics and data-driven decisions.

\- Appreciate UX and the designers and engineers that make it possible.

== Tech Stack ==

\- PHP, Magento, Slim, WordPress

\- MySQL

\- JavaScript, jQuery, Grunt

\- CSS, Sass

\- Git

\- AWS, Braintree, Ghost Inspector

\- Vagrant, Ubuntu

== Contact ==

You can apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

Or for more information feel free to send me an email at
luke.evers@mmlafleur.com

------
yogsototh
Vigiglobe | Sophia Antipolis, France (in the French Riviera, near Nice). ON
SITE or REMOTE.

Real time social media analytics. Mostly we need a full stack
Clojure/Clojurescript engineer.

The existing code is mostly Clojure, there is also some bit of Haskell.

More informations here:
[https://www.vigiglobe.com/jobs/](https://www.vigiglobe.com/jobs/)

jobs@vigiglobe.com

------
forkloop
ClassPass | Senior Engineers / Full Stack Engineers | New York City, NY or San
Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE, Visa OK

ABOUT US

At ClassPass, our mission is to help people stay active and live happy. We
have disrupted the traditional fitness membership model and offered people a
new way to work out and experience fitness.

We deploy to production daily and use technologies like Python, Node.js,
React, Java, Docker, AWS to not only to keep up with our scale demands, but to
achieve high velocity and reliability. We are technology / language agnostic
and use the best tools for the tasks at hand.

ABOUT YOU

You have experience developing high quality software and are excited about
doing that at a rapidly growing company. You know how to have productive
technical discussions and how to make things as simple as possible, but no
simpler. You want to work at a company that meaningfully improves the lives of
its customers and partners.

If you're interested please drop us a line as we'd love to talk to you. xin AT
classpass DOT com

------
juliasal
Lead Developer | London | Tech-for-good

THE COMPANY CrowdJustice helps people access the law. We're a platform for
crowdfunding legal cases – bringing communities together to give people access
to funds to take a legal case and create change. It's a simple idea with an
ambitious mission – to use tech to make the law accessible to everyone.

THE ROLE We are looking for a multi-talented developer to lead on strategic
product development, and manage implementation as we build out our early-stage
product into a world class platform. This role would suit a developer who is
looking to take a more strategic role in an early-stage, ambitious startup.

You will take over a webapp built in Python/Django and will have a major role
to play in deciding how to shape our product, grow our technical team and
leverage new technologies.

IS IT FOR YOU? Shape the strategic product development of a very early-stage,
funded London-based startup with a social mission at its core.

Drop me a line: julia@crowdjustice.co.uk

------
SamGlasberg
RJMetrics | Philadelphia, PA

RJMetrics builds software that aggregates, stores, transforms and visualizes
data to deliver actionable insights to business users. Our hosted end-to-end
solution allows marketers, product managers, analysts and executives to be
data-driven without leaning on engineers or other specialists to provide data
or run analyses.

Our product development team is composed of full-stack engineers with
expertise in technologies like Clojure, AngularJS, PHP, Hadoop, and Java. We
work in small teams, deploy dozens of times a day, and keep our projects short
and focused. Engineers rotate between projects and areas of the product to
learn and take on new challenges.

RJMetrics is looking for a Senior Engineer to join our growing Engineering
team. For the full posting, check out:
[https://rjmetrics.com/jobs](https://rjmetrics.com/jobs). Feel free to email
any questions to sglasberg@rjmetrics.com.

------
bscottmay
PlotWatt | Durham, NC + Remote (US or Canada) | Full Time

PlotWatt is looking to fill software engineer and devops positions. Please
visit [https://plotwatt.com/careers/](https://plotwatt.com/careers/) for more
details.

PlotWatt works with chain restaurants and smart grid service providers to save
people money using energy analytics. Our software boils insights gleaned from
analyzing electrical power data into easy-to-understand feedback and
recommendations that help our customers save energy. With a team of 20+ in
engineering, operations, and sales, PlotWatt is live across many customers and
is consistently delivering positive return (net of cost) in less than 12
months.

We work on the consumer side of the smart grid. We’re cleantech, greentech,
lean, agile, eco-geeky, and generally fired up about building a huge internet
business that helps save the planet.

Tech Stack: python, AWS, rails and angular.js

~~~
gravyboat
How long are you guys expecting response time to be for people that apply for
these positions?

------
justingo
GoFix | London, UK | onsite or remote | fulltime

GoFix is a startup within Domestic & General, the UK's leading specialist
provider of appliance breakdown and warranty protection.

We're reimagining the whole process for booking repairers, testing a lot of
propositions around pricing and offers, and plan to roll out to the whole of
the UK. It's an interesting space, and we have a leg up on everyone else
because of our relationship with D&G and the data/resources they have.

We're currently looking for: • Backend Engineer (ideally... experience with
Node, Postgres, Mongo, AWS, Twilio, Mailgun, etc, and working in a small team,
in an agile TDD environment)

• Product Designer (ideally... experience with consumer facing apps,
prototyping tools... Sketch, Invision, etc. and iterating quickly, and maybe
some HTMl/CSS/coding experience)

If you're interested, I'm more than happy to answer any questions, just shoot
me an email, justin@gofix.com

------
nmec
JustPark | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time

We’re looking for super smart Front End, Full Stack and iOS developers to join
the JustPark team and help us take our product to the next level.

 _The stack_

Frontend: Gulp, Sass, Browserify, Babel, React

Backend: PHP, Python, MySQL, MongoDB

 _About us_

Parking is a broken industry. It drains our fuel tanks, our wallets, our time
and our sanity. It's been clogging up our towns for too long. At JustPark,
we've officially had enough, and life's too short not to fix things.

We connect the dots to ensure that those who need parking find the people who
have it going spare. Our business is unlocking potential: we help homeowners,
churches, schools, hotels, pubs and commercial car parks to boost their income
by filling their empty spaces, making the most of the assets they have.

JustPark is one of London's most exciting and fast-growing startups - with a
record-breaking £3.7m equity crowdfunding round under its belt, on top of
investment from BMW and Index Ventures. In 2015 alone, JustPark were featured
in WIRED’s top 10 hottest startups, crowned winners of Richard Branson's
'Pitch to Rich', and nominated for the Growing Business Awards UK Employer of
the Year.

 _Benefits_

\- A salary that is actually competitive.

\- Generous stock options to match.

\- Unlimited holiday.

\- Free daily gourmet lunches, prepared by our lovely in-house chef.

\- MacBook Pro.

\- Table tennis and Friday beers on tap.

\- Free parking at any JustPark space.

Learn more about the roles and apply:
[https://justpark.workable.com/](https://justpark.workable.com/) or email
jobs@justpark.com.

~~~
Catalyst4NaN
You guys have just had a fairly serious exodus of staff right? What was the
deal with that and why're you hiring so soon after? I used to work for one of
your competitors YourParkingSpace but I love what you guys are doing - parking
is indeed a very broken industry.

------
sergc
Syntasa • Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) • Full Time • OnSite • Visa
Transfer OK • www.syntasa.com

We are a close knit team of data scientists, software architects, and software
developers who are building advanced marketing analytics platform. We leverage
proven streaming, machine learning, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in real-time resulting in actionable
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention. This
provides a unique opportunity to be a part of a growing team in a fast-paced
and evolving environment that delivers business impacts from data driven
recommendations.

* We are looking for a full stack developer. Our platform is based on MEAN Stack (Mongodb, Express, AngularJS, Nodejs) but are open to developers who may not have had MEAN stack experience but have MVC + heavy javascript background.

If you're interested please email me at sergey.cherman at syntasa dot com

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Software
Engineer - Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptionally
capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new production
trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration pipelines,
and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: - Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. - TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. - Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). - architecting and designing highly available
systems. - architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. - Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: - Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) - Build and test automation tools. -
work with well-defined change management processes. - diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. - working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com.

------
capkutay
Striim | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer | ONSITE AND
REMOTE

[http://www.striim.com](http://www.striim.com)

Striim is the only end-to-end solution for streaming integration and streaming
analytics. The platform specializes in data integration across a wide variety
of sources including change data from enterprise databases, log files, message
queues, and IoT sensor data. With that difficult piece solved, Striim's
analytics layer makes it easy for operational teams to perform machine
learning, correlate across streams, detect anomalies, identify and visualize
events of interest, and trigger alerts and workflows, all within milliseconds.

Today, our end-to-end product is used to solve some of the toughest data
management challenges at large Telco, Finance, Retail, and Cloud companies.

Big Data Platform Engineer - Apply your interest in distributed systems
design, query processing and optimization while working on our in-house
continuous query processing engine.

[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=apply](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=apply)

Striim is the flagship product of WebAction Inc, a company founded by a team
of Silicon Valley executives with a track record of creating multiple
successful enterprise products including WebLogic (now Oracle WebLogic) and
GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've raised north of $30m since
2013 including a recent $20m round of funding led by Intel Capital (in August
2015). Our advisors/board have done amazing things like creating the Apple
logo and founding one of the top VC firms in Silicon Valley. With every
product release, we delight our customers and engage new ones at an ever-
growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto, minutes away from the
Caltrain, Philz coffee, and everything you need to make your work life even
more enjoyable!

------
danmaz74
CyBranding Ltd. | [http://hashtagify.me](http://hashtagify.me) | Product
Marketing & Digital Marketing | Rome, Italy but fully REMOTE team | Preferably
full time, possibly part time

We're the top free search engine for hashtags, and are already pretty well
known in the Social Media Marketing community, with great inbound traffic
without doing any advertising. Our challenge now is to find the right
product/market fit for our paid tools.

After securing a seed round to build a stronger tech team, we now want to step
up the game with a marketing team to match. Our new hires will work with the
founder mainly on Customer Development and Product Marketing.

Our team is fully distributed and remote applicants are welcome. Required
skills:

* strong understanding of Marketing basic concepts, especially applied SAAS businesses

* a minimum of experience

* great communication skills

* good analytical skills

Do you feel up to the challenge? Write to: dan at cybranding.com

------
songc
Songspace | REMOTE | Full time

We're looking for talented and highly motivated software engineers to help
make the music business more efficient and transparent for artists and music
teams. Songspace is building content and data management tools to power the
next phase of the music industry. One part creative app for songwriters &
artists (think Evernote) and one part content management system / API for
labels and publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate assets and
data (recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and music metadata)
for artists and music teams.

We're hiring for the following positions:

\- Senior Ember.JS Developer

For more information visit [http://jobs.emberjs.com/jobs/88358-senior-ember-
js-developer...](http://jobs.emberjs.com/jobs/88358-senior-ember-js-developer-
at-songspace-inc) or email chris@songspace.com

------
andrewzk
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite | Frontend engineer

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

As a frontend engineer, you'll be an essential part of the team which develops
our web applications, from our cloud-based device management system, to our
cross-platform desktop application and main website.

We're big fans of ES6, React and Redux. We value rapid iteration, continuous
integration and automated testing, and we are serious about producing high-
quality, maintainable software. Frequent code reviews, linting, and pairing
are all integral components of our engineering culture.

If you're passionate about building simple, yet powerful and beautiful user
interfaces, send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com

We can sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
ackdesha
TargetSmart | Washington, D.C. | Full Time | REMOTE CONSIDERED (US ONLY)

Senior Product Manager

TargetSmart’s expert team of data, political, and direct marketing
professionals wakes up every day with one objective: to help our clients win
with data.

Responsible for the vision of customer-facing software products developed by
TargetSmart Software Engineering, the Product Manager must work closely with
TargetSmart’s CTO, Chief Innovation Officer, and other internal and customer
stakeholders to define, communicate, and execute TargetSmart’s software
vision. We’re looking for individuals with relevant experience and strategic
product vision, but also capable of building stakeholder consensus and
providing clarity for engineers.

More job information here:
[http://targetsmart.com/careers/#productm](http://targetsmart.com/careers/#productm)

Email résumé to devjobs at targetsmart dot com

------
jwigg
SugarCRM | Various Locations; REMOTE | Fulltime

SugarCRM is hiring for a wide variety of positions, both technical and
otherwise, in a number of locations, including remote. You can see all our
open positions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr](http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr)

In particular, we're currently looking for a Senior Software Engineer with 2+
years of Ruby experience, rails experience a plus:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3EHtNhwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3EHtNhwn) ;
Cupertino, CA or Raleigh, NC or Remote

I've been at Sugar for a nearly 4 years now and it's honestly the best job
I've ever had. If you have any questions about working here, feel free to
email me jwigglesworth@sugarcrm.com ; put "Hacker News" in your subject line
so that I actually see your email.

------
dgpl
Sky | London | Full Time | ONSITE

Systems Integration (Full stack engineer) job at STB Software Delivery.
Working with embedded device, pulling together a working software stack and
provide priority fixes and problem reports. Working closely with development
teams to investigate problems, identifying and implementing fixes to both code
and design. To ensure that software updates fix what they claim to fix, and
don’t introduce new problems. Performance analysis and optimisation across
multiple target platforms on differing architectures. Help drive down our
cycle time through continuous improvement of processes and automation Take an
active role in personal, technical and professional development.

Skills: C, Java, Unix/Linux, Object Oriented design and development
techniques, compilers/debuggers/toolchains. If interested you please email me
at douglas-passos.lima @ sky.com

------
ra3don92
Common | [http://hicommon.com/](http://hicommon.com/) | NYC | Software
Engineering | ONSITE

Common is seeking a Software Engineer to help build our web products in New
York City. As an engineer, you can help turn the painful task of looking for
housing in big cities into a delightful product experience.

Common offers flexible shared housing that makes it easy for people to find a
place to live in major cities. Building a selective network of housing
communities in top U.S. cities, Common connects vetted members with secure,
flexible and inviting places to live within communities of their peers.
Headquartered in New York, Common was founded by General Assembly co-founder
Brad Hargreaves in early 2015.

We're looking for several years of Full Stack Ruby on Rails experience and a
passion for building polished products.

Please send your application to: joel@hicommon.com

------
alexhomeheart
HomeHeart (homeheart.org) are hiring a full-stack tech lead in London onsite.
Current web-app built on ruby with thoughtbot. We're a fast growing elderly
care startup.

Read our medium post: [http://bit.ly/1UoZjLc](http://bit.ly/1UoZjLc) Apply
here: homeheart.workable.com

------
CChung
Fueled | Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC | Full Time

Contact: Christine@fueled.com

\-- Who We Are--

An award winning mobile app dev agency www.fueled.com/about

\--Where You Fit In--

You understand what makes a compelling and innovative digital product. You
know what a mobile device is capable of and how we can push it to its limits.
Your role is to sit down with clients, understand their ideas, and then turn
around and build an electrifying product. You’ll come up with a solution right
off the cuff because you know the capabilities of bleeding edge mobile
technology.

\--Benefits--

Equity, Unlimited Vacation, The Coolest Office in Soho, Macbook Air,
Performance Bonus (10-13%) *This job does not include coding. Apply Here:
[http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB](http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB)
____________________________________________________________

Fueled | Senior UI Designer | London + NYC | Full Time

Contact: Christine@fueled.com

\--What it means to be a Fueled Designer--

Being part of the Fueled Design team you will have the opportunity to work
amongst world class talent on a wide range of unique interactive projects,
with established brands such as Glamour, Vanity Fair, and Barneys New York,
and successful tech startups such as Rdio, QuizUp and Urbandaddy. Outwardly
facing, the obvious difference is our mix of world-class design and top-notch
development. But what really sets us apart is our integrated, product-driven
approach. The way our product/strategy teams work with designs and developers
results in a rare, collaborative product-development cycle that few can match.

\--Benefits--

Equity, Unlimited Vacation, Macbook Air, Apple watch, Performance Bonus
(10-13%) Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR](http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR)

------
jweinstein
Wagon | San Francisco, CA | Full-time onsite only

We’re hiring for - Haskell Engineer (Haskell) - Frontend Engineer (Javascript,
React) - Head of Design (Pixels)

We’re building a modern way for teams to analyze data. Our stack is Haskell,
React, and Electron. Wagon
([https://www.wagonhq.com/](https://www.wagonhq.com/)) is a modern SQL editor:
a better way for analysts and engineers to write queries, visualize results,
and share data.

Our 7 person team of engineers and data scientists work from a sunny office in
San Francisco’s Mission District (19th and Valencia). We’re humble, hard
working, and fun. We speak at meetups, contribute to open source projects, and
teach SQL courses to the community.

Check out [https://www.wagonhq.com/jobs](https://www.wagonhq.com/jobs) or
email jobs@wagonhq.com.

------
andrewild
Precision NanoSystems | Vancouver BC | Onsite full time

Developing software for scientific instruments.

Precision NanoSystems Inc. (PNI) is a Vancouver based biotechnology company
solving critical challenges in discovering, developing and manufacturing
nanomedicines. Nanomedicines are designed to deliver drugs specifically to
diseased cells in order to maximize effectiveness and minimize adverse
effects. PNI’s technology is accelerating the understanding of disease and the
development of drugs. By working at PNI, you will be an important member of a
talented team and will make a significant impact on medical research and
health. If you thrive in a team atmosphere and have the drive to grow in a
dynamic, fast-paced start-up company, we want to hear from you. PNI provides a
competitive salary and benefits package with excellent opportunities for
personal growth.

------
nd2
DriverMetrics | London, UK | Lead Rails Developer | Full Time | REMOTE

DriverMetrics was founded over a decade ago at Cranfield University to tackle
the problem of driver safety by focusing on what over 25 years of our research
shows is the main contributor to road crashes – driver behaviour. We provide
the world’s most scientifically validated commercial fleet risk management
tools, used in over 50 countries worldwide by organisations including Shell,
Unilever, Greyhound and AkzoNobel to help keep their drivers safe on the
roads.

We are currently in the process of significantly modernising our offering and
expanding our business and sales operations. Product modernisation will
include significant UX and design improvements as well as incorporating more
advanced data analysis (machine learning) and integration of real-time fleet
telematics data to help us even more accurately predict and mitigate driver
incidents.

We’re currently looking for a Lead Rails Developer to work alongside the CTO
to build a strong engineering and design team and develop the next generation
of our software platform.

 __* Your Responsibilities __*

\- Working with the CTO to manage the design, build and maintenance of a new
software driver risk management platform \- Working with the CTO to build a
strong engineering team to develop the platform \- Day-to-day responsibility
for the management of the software spec, build and progress \- Implementing
and enforcing a secure development policy (and ultimately aiming to achieve
PCI compliance) \- Working across multiple disciplines (Front-end, Back-end,
interactive educational content, cross-platform, HTML5 mobile)

 __* Our Stack __*

\- Ruby / Ruby on Rails \- React.js, Coffeescript, Sass, Slim, Gulp \-
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch \- Nginx, Ubuntu \- AWS (EC2, ELB, RDS, VPC,
S3, Cloudfront, Route 53) \- Mandrill, New Relic, Airbrake, Gitlab

For more information or to apply please email ndaniels AT drivermetrics . com

------
bbgm
Amazon Web Services | Seattle | Full Time | ONSITE

The AWS Container Services team is hiring for a number of roles including
engineers, managers, and product managers. The Container Services team at AWS
owns Amazon EC2 Container Service (ECS) and Amazon EC2 Container Registry
(Amazon ECR) and is tasked with enabling AWS customers and AWS service teams
who want to build applications and services using Docker and other container
technologies. Over the past few years, we have built a number of core systems
designed to run and operate distributed applications built on top of Docker.
We continue to enhance our platform by improving our existing systems and
building new systems to solve our next set of problems and challenges. If you
are interested in Linux, Docker, networking, building very large scale cluster
management systems, schedulers, and the future of computing in general, we are
interested in talking to you. We are also looking for engineers who are
interested in making these applications ridiculously easy to use via our
management console and CLI. We are a fast growing team that writes code in Go
and Java (for the most part), is relentlessly focused on scalability, and gets
to work with some of the most forward thinking customers on AWS.

Some of our open source projects:

* Amazon ECS Agent: [https://github.com/aws/amazon-ecs-agent](https://github.com/aws/amazon-ecs-agent)

* Amazon ECS CLI: [https://github.com/aws/amazon-ecs-cli](https://github.com/aws/amazon-ecs-cli)

A high level overview of the ECS architecture:
[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2015/07/under-the-
hood-o...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2015/07/under-the-hood-of-the-
amazon-ec2-container-service.html)

If you are interested, please email aws-ecs-jobs at amazon dot com or contact
me directly (address in my profile)

~~~
FmrAMZN_TA
I have an etiquette question. We're allowed to put positive comments on jobs
listed here, why are we not allowed to critique jobs on here?

~~~
ljk
care to share?

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston/Somerville, MA

* Software Engineer (DC)

* DevOps Engineer (DC)

* SQL Developer (Boston or DC)

* UX Designer (Boston)

* Software Engineering Interns (Boston or DC)

* UX Design or Engineering Interns (Boston)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

Keywords: ONSITE INTERNS

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers & project managers ONSITE across our
offices. VISA potentially available for working in the US for British passport
holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 6yr old, 100 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

~~~
bkovacev
Will Potato support Visas for Non-EU residents for the London/Bristol
position?

~~~
jasoncartwright
I'm afraid not at the moment. Sorry :(

------
thackerhacker
Vidados | Senior .net Engineer | London, UK |
[https://www.vidados.com](https://www.vidados.com)

We are a young startup with a small but very capable development team. We have
very big plans for our activity holiday marketplace platform so need a
talented, goal-focussed, pragmatic senior engineer to help us put them into
practice.

We are looking for a C# developer with lots of web experience. We also use
CoffeeScript and AngularJS though this is primarily a back-end role. If you
are a brilliant developer without .net experience and this appeals to you
please go ahead and apply!

For more information see
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/106736/senior-
softwar...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/106736/senior-software-
engineer-vidados)

------
martianman
Thumbtack - San Francisco, CA - ONSITE

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. A friendly, ambitious team of ~60
engineers in a bright SoMa office with daily home-cooked food, conference
stipends, and unlimited vacation.

We're looking for engineers, SREs, and data scientists interested in working
with Go, Scala, machine learning, Angular, iOS, Android, full-stack, Hadoop,
and AWS. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Reach out to (glen@)thumbtack.com for any questions.

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a couple roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), full-
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js, NodeJS), and test
engineer (test automation framework management; mobile and web). We also hire
interns so please feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on
experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to amit at tophat dot com.

------
johnrball
Olo| Xamarin Mobile Engineer | NYC Or (Remote within the U.S)

 _This is a Full-Time Role

Olo reaches millions of consumers by powering mobile and online ordering for
many of the country’s largest restaurant chains. Mobile ordering and payments
is an exciting and active industry full of interesting players and yet still a
relatively untapped market ripe for disruption.

Olo is revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and
we're looking for talented engineers to join our mobile team and help us
achieve this vision. As part of the team you will play a significant and
visible role in helping us deliver an exceptional mobile ordering experience
to our clients’ consumers via our native iOS and Android apps, as well as
contribute to our ongoing innovation in restaurant operations tools and
services. You’ll work with a small and passionate team dedicated to delivering
amazing products using modern tools and technologies such as Xamarin,
HockeyApp, MVVM, and more.

Requirements

_ You are excited by the ongoing advances in mobile technology.

* You have strong working knowledge of the iOS or Android platforms (bonus points for both).

* You have experience working with Xamarin and have built apps that integrate with web services.

* While not a designer, you understand the key factors in a quality mobile UI/UX design.

* You have at least 3 years on-the-job development experience at a senior technical level.

* You can demonstrate thorough knowledge of C#, .NET and object oriented design and patterns.

* You are adept at writing unit tests and testable code, and working under distributed version control (preferably Git).

* You have an innate drive to automate anything that has to be done more than once.

* Your English writing and verbal communication skills are strong.

Please reach out to me directly at johnball@olo.com

------
joshlreese
Dallas, TX | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer (Scala, Go, Java) |
StackPath | [https://www.stackpath.com](https://www.stackpath.com)

StackPath is hiring Software Engineers for our Platform team. Our Software
Engineers are responsible for designing, building, maintaining, improving, and
integrating our software platform. Software Engineering team members are key
contributors to the products vision in addition to writing code.

Our goal is to make the internet a safer place. We need more help from people
with the right passion and skills to help us get there.

Learn more and apply: [http://stackpath.applytojob.com/apply/IyDgQ7/Senior-
Software...](http://stackpath.applytojob.com/apply/IyDgQ7/Senior-Software-
Engineer.html)

~~~
TheBiv
Stack path is founded by one of the most intelligent guys in the hosting
industry (Lance Crosby of Softlayer) so highly recommended for anyone that is
interested in making the internet a safer place.

------
Infosourcer
_Cloudera_ | Palo Alto, CA | San Francisco, CA | Austin, TX | Budapest,
Hungary | ONSITE | Full-time

What's hot in 2016? Open Source, Big Data, Cloud, & Hadoop-and Cloudera leads
the way!

A little backgrounder: Cloudera is leading the industry in Big Data. Our chief
architect, Doug Cutting, partnered with Google to create Hadoop, 10 years ago
now. Cloudera was the 1st to commercialize it. With over a billion in funding
and a strategic partnership with Intel, Cloudera is revolutionizing enterprise
data management by offering the first unified Platform for Big Data, an
enterprise data hub built on Apache Hadoop™.

At Cloudera, we help companies Ask Bigger Questions and are transforming the
way enterprises look at their data centers.

WHY CLOUDERA?

 _Amazing people_ \- We are a fun & smart team, including many of the top
luminaries in Hadoop and related open source communities. We frequently
interact with the research community, collaborate with engineers at other top
companies & host cutting edge researchers for tech talks.

 _Innovative work_ \- Cloudera pushes the frontier of big data & distributed
computing, as our track record shows. We work on high-profile open source
projects, interacting daily with engineers at other exciting companies,
speaking at meet-ups, etc.

 _Great culture_ \- Transparent and open meritocracy. Everybody is always
thinking of better ways to do things, and coming up with ideas that make a
difference. We build our culture to be the best workplace in our careers.

 _Experience_ \- be part of the exhilarating ride at a fast-growing pre-IPO
startup

Picture yourself at Cloudera. We’re hiring in all departments. You can connect
with me directly infosourcer [at] cloudera [dot] com or check out our openings
here [http://www.cloudera.com/about-cloudera/careers/current-
openi...](http://www.cloudera.com/about-cloudera/careers/current-
openings.html)

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, PA and New York, NY

All positions ONSITE, 1 of the positions for INTERNS. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

Open positions in Philadelphia:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Senior Front-end Engineer
        - Sales Intern
    

Open positions in New York:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
robmixlr
London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time | Web developer (Ruby/Rails)

Mixlr ([http://mixlr.com](http://mixlr.com)) is the biggest platform for live
music and audio content, now with over 4 million registered users and 40,000
active broadcasters each and every month.

With our desktop, tablet and mobile apps our community can broadcast live to
the world with one hit of a button. Once live, it’s easy for friends and
followers to chat, heart and share - becoming a part of the live event
themselves.

Founded in 2010 by Greg Lloyd and Rob Watson, we are an established startup
and growing fast. You would join us as the fifth engineer in our team, and as
such have a great impact not only on the code but also on the future of our
product, and company.

Part of our product lineup:

* Web application (Ruby on Rails, Ruby, RSpec, Resque, JavaScript, Backbone)

* Desktop app for Windows and Mac (C++, Qt, QML)

* Native Android and iOS apps (Objective-C, Java, Android Studio, Gradle)

* Embeddable player (HTML5, JavaScript, Flash)

* Real-time messaging system (NodeJS, Redis, WebSockets)

* Streaming backend infrastructure (NodeJS, JavaScript, Java, Icecast)

We are looking for a Ruby/Rails developer who is proficient, can work in a
fast-paced environment, but is also passionate about learning new skills. We
use agile methodologies to guide our development process, and we’ll aim for
you to deploy to our live site on your very first day.

We are hiring for frontend, backend and full-stack roles.

\---

More information:

Company info: [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/)

Job posting:
[http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/webdev.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/webdev.html)

------
matt_ingresso
Ingresso - London, UK - ONSITE

Ingresso is a London-based ticketing startup. We have built a ticketing
platform that makes it easy to sell a wide range of event tickets such as
theatre, music and sightseeing tours. We connect via venue APIs to transact
directly on the venue's system. We then offer our own API for others to sell
our tickets. This API is used by big eCommerce and travel businesses - eg we
exclusively power Amazon's ticketing business
([https://tickets.amazon.co.uk](https://tickets.amazon.co.uk)).

We're looking for:

\- Senior Backend Web Developer

\- Full Stack or Backend Web Developer

We use a combination of Python and C. Starting to use Go and AWS.

[http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/](http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/)

matt at ingresso .co.uk

------
pierre
AXA Tech Advanced Engineering Lab | Lausanne, Switzerland | Full Time | ONSITE

We are looking for a mid-senior software engineer, with mobile, web and system
development skills to help us build prototypes.

The AXA Tech Lab is an entity that builds prototype to explore emerging
technologies (drones, robots, OPC, deep learning, IoT, blockchain...) and
understands what can be their impact on AXA entities (World biggest insurance,
#20 Global500). We do not work more than 3 months on any project, and we
expect you to be able to adapt to very different technology landscapes.

We offer 5 week holidays, good hardware, an incredible work environment (we
are in the middle of EPFL, one of Europe major university) with view on the
Alps/Lake, and competitive salaries.

You can apply by emailing : pierre-loic.doulcet - at - axa-tech.com

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS & working students ONSITE, especially:

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering (Golang, AWS, ChatOps, Docker)

\- Campaign Management (Adwords, Facebook)

\- Growth Hacking (SEO/SEA, PR, Online Marketing)

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already

Come see us at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
Refefer
Menlo Park, Ca - Full time - Onsite - Frontend, AI Systems, Dev Ops

Blackbird is a ventured backed, artificial intelligence technology company
focused on solving some important challenges created by the shift from desktop
to mobile. Our stack is primarily in functional style Scala (we are heavy
functional programming users) and a polyglot AI stack written in everything
from Python to Scala to Haskell.

We're currently looking to add some great engineers to our team. Want to write
highly scalable software with the architects who scaled Twitter and Google?
Want to run ops for software designed to handle hundreds of millions of API
calls? Want to design next generation user interfaces? Want to scale the state
of the art in machine learning systems? jobs at blackbird.am

~~~
Agastya
Would you be interested in hiring summer interns?

------
thinkdevcode
BlueNRGY / Draker Energy - Fort Lauderdale, FL - ONSITE, REMOTE (for the right
candidate)

Come work with a small knit group of engineers in a rapidly expanding market -
renewable energy. We're primarily looking for a senior Ruby on Rails developer
to work on our flagship SaaS product, but would love for you to also be open
to hacking on other technologies (NodeJS, Go, Aurelia, etc) as we build out
new and exciting products for our industry. We would prefer on-site, but for
the the right candidate we will allow remote. Also a plus if you can geek out
on data as we are moving towards analytics and machine learning on our rapidly
growing dataset.

If you want to find out more or meet for up for a coffee, email me:
eugene_alfonso@bluenrgy.com with the subject HN.

------
hectorals
LendUp | www.lendup.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

LendUp is focused on providing credit building, educational financial products
to the subprime space. Our first product, the LendUp Ladder, is a payday
lending alternative that offers transparency and better rates than our
competitors. We just announced our Series B
([http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/22/the-loan-
dolphin/](http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/22/the-loan-dolphin/)) and are looking
for Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers and Product Managers.

We're technology agnostic when we hire.. but we use a blend of Java, Scala,
Clojure and Python here.

Visit www.lendup.com/careers or email careers@lendup.com to apply.

------
classyjim
Farmdrop - [https://farmdrop.workable.com/](https://farmdrop.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Farmdrop represents a new
economic approach to food retailing whereby the benefits of cutting out the
middle-men are shared between customers who enjoy fresher, healthier food at
lower prices, and smaller scale producers who enjoy best-ever trading terms.
We are supported by many in the food and farming communities and backed by the
entrepreneurs behind Asos, Love Film, Zoopla, and Street Car. Current openings
in London - iOS Engineer, Full Stack (Ruby) Engineer & a UX Product Owner.
E-mail me direct at james@farmdrop.co.uk for more information.

------
alexzoltano
PayScale is hiring junior, senior, and lead full-stack software engineers and
interns in Seattle, WA, onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're building it with Amazon Web Services (AWS), React, ES6, and more. You'd
be working alongside me (@alexzdangelo, Software Development Manager).

SDE, Consumer:
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/me73AR](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/me73AR)

Lead SDE, Conversion:
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/H8TLRh](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/H8TLRh)

Sr. SDE, Conversion:
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/8ejo4j](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/8ejo4j)

SDE, Conversion
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/UtOwOs](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/UtOwOs)

What's it like to work at PayScale? Lots of laughter. People have lunch
together. Wine and board games on Fridays. There is a buzz in the air. Feels
like a startup with the stability of an established company.

What does the team do? We’re building significant new features and products on
PayScale.com’s public-facing site and services. Lots of opportunities to work
and learn alongside experts in UX, big data, distributed systems, machine
learning, search, and econometrics. You'll help us empower employers,
employees, and job seekers with real-time data, compellingly and
entertainingly presented. Your ideas are valued, your voice is heard and your
work has immediate impact.

What we'll do Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal
work hours. Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do Full-stack development. Build public APIs. Build significant
and fundamental new features and products. Work across teams and products
alongside a highly functional, world-class development team

~~~
jasonruddy
Any chance you guys looking for a someone in UX? I'm currently looking for a
position in that realm:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jasonruddy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jasonruddy)

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Also, this month, we're looking for students current in their penultimate year
of study who'd like an internship or industrial placement.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

Join us! [http://www.haplo-services.com/about/who](http://www.haplo-
services.com/about/who)

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Senior Rails/Ruby Developer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878)

2\. Marketing Designer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/151891](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/151891)

3\. Head of Technical support -
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
classyjim
FundApps - [https://fundapps.workable.com/](https://fundapps.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. FundApps was recently recognised
as one of the top 50 fintech startups in Europe. We sell a web service that
automates financial regulatory compliance. We're a company of 17 right now,
and somewhat unusually are a bootstrapped startup are growing rapidly through
acquisition of customers rather than funding. Current openings we have in
London. - Infrastructure / Ops Engineer -.NET / Backend Engineer email me
direct - james.peters@fundapps.co if you have questions. Thanks!

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on keeping patients safe in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

We're looking for full-time software engineers and software engineer interns
to help build out our SaaS platform.

Check us out at
[http://www.pascalmetrics.com/about/careers/](http://www.pascalmetrics.com/about/careers/)

If you're interested in getting involved with a healthcare start-up, improving
work culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to
reach out to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
niels
Berlin, ONSITE

resmio GmbH, Europe's fastest growing Restaurant Management System.

Senior frontend developer (f/m)

Your tasks

Help move our frontend stack forward by making sure we are using the best
technology in the right way. Make sure our frontend is performant and easy to
develop with. Implement new features and improve existing ones in
collaboration with the product manager, UX designer and team members.

What we expect

Experience in building non-trivial web applications. Familiar with the entire
web stack: Javascript, HTML, CSS, the application layer and databases.
Experience with at least one MVC JavaScript framework.

Plus for

Experience with automated tests. Experience with git, React and ES6. You
contribute regularly to Open Source.

write to andreas.jeske@resmio.com

------
edword
Gin Lane : New York City : Onsite : Senior Creative Technologist : Full-time

[http://ginlane.com/contact](http://ginlane.com/contact)

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating
consumer experiences of the future. Some of the partners we've worked with in
the past are Sweetgreen, Best Made, Campaign Furniture, Warby Parker and
Harrys.

We're looking for a Creative Technologist to work with us on building out
engaging interfaces and future tech. If you're working with any combination of
React, Radium, three.js, GSAP, d3 or any other animation weirdness, let's
talk!

------
cviedmai
Backend Eng | Madrid, Spain (on-site) - Monkimun (500 Startups)

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun!

We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at home.
We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where language learning just
happens.

We're looking for a Sr backend engineer to join this adventure. We work
primarily with OpenResty / Ruby on Rails / Redis / MySQL on top of AWS
services (EC2, Cloudfront, S3..)

Interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks, growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events, etc. All
fun :)

Interested? email: cristobal@monkimun.com

------
mullsork
Clojure/ClojureScript | goskive.com | Berlin, Germany | Full-time

We're looking for Clojure/ClojureScript programmers that can handle both sides
of the stack. Our team of 3 engineers (disregarding the mobile developers)
need someone to help us implement new features and services.

You will preferably have experience in Clojure, as you'll be leading the way
as we transition away from Node!

We can help with working VISAs and to an extent relocation as well.

If you like the idea of our product and joining a small team of engineers with
lots of opportunity to take charge, then by all means send an email over to
jobs @ goskive.com!

PS. First jobs post, feel free to feedback.

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | Junior Developer | Chicago (ONSITE)

We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to changing
the landscape of education.

We work hard, eat well, and have lots of fun. We work at BenchPrep because we
love it. We are looking for talented and motivated professionals who are
excited about the chance to leverage technology to impact the lives of
millions of students (our clients include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other
educational companies).

You will join a small team of developers in a profitable start-up, building
both green-field projects as well as improving existing top-of-the-line
products.

Shoot me an email to nickolay@benchprep.com

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), child care
program (fee applies), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment
insurance. Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada. We are
especially interested in candidates who are women or members of
underrepresented minorities.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), one representative paper (as PDF), the URL of a code
sample, and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references
to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
alexmcq
Knewton - New York, NY -
[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is personalizing learning for students using our adaptive learning
platform. Leveraging big data and machine learning, Knewton provides students
with tailored recommendations for exactly what to study, teachers with
analytics to better support each student, and publishers with content insights
to develop better products.

Knewton was named a "Crain's 2015 Best Place to Work" and we have offices in
NYC, London, Tokyo and Sao Paolo.

------
specialdragon
World First Ltd | Millbank Tower, London | Full time | ONSITE

World First is an established currency company. We have a medium sized IT team
looking for PHP developers to continue development on the existing World First
systems. The stack is PHP, RabbitMQ, Apache/Nginx and MySQL.

Job links below: Senior software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D4.hackernews)

More information available by commenting here, or emailing
victoria.bradford@worldfirst.com referencing HackerNews

------
leocassarani
London, UK | Geckoboard
[https://www.geckoboard.com](https://www.geckoboard.com) | Full time | ON SITE
(but some working from home is not a problem)

Geckoboard is a successful, growing 30-person B2B SaaS startup based in East
London. Our elegant real-time dashboards solve a tricky, important problem for
thousands of paying subscribers, by taking the complexity out of connecting to
their data and making that information simple for everyone to interpret at a
glance. As a result, our customers unlock data they didn't know they had,
connect people and join up projects, and make better decisions faster.

We are looking for a front-end developer who is excited about tail-call
optimisation in ES6, uses TDD consistently or wants to learn to do so, and
builds super-usable single-page applications. Any React knowledge is a plus
but we are happy for you to learn with us.

Please see our jobs page for details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

We’re constantly striving to ensure that we offer the most encouraging,
supportive and efficient environment possible. We want everyone on the team to
participate in making our architectural decisions. The whole team is involved
in prioritising and evaluating our work and we regularly program in pairs to
share knowledge, promote collaboration, and improve code quality.

We don't just pay lip service to work-life balance, we actively and strongly
encourage it. Flexible working hours and the ability to regularly work from
home let you work in a way that fits you and your family, and we have generous
maternity and paternity leave policies. We see our contractual obligation to
offer 25 days' paid holiday as a /lower/ bound for everyone in the
organisation, not a limit.

We actively contribute to personal and professional development and have a
minimum budget allowance to be spent on courses, conferences, and books. We
also run fortnightly "innovation days", where everyone has complete freedom to
work on anything that interests them, from contributing to open-source
projects, learning a new skill, or improving our internal tools and processes.

------
styrmis
Mystery Applicant Ltd / REMOTE (UK)

We are looking for a senior Ruby/Rails developer to join our team. The work is
primarily on a Rails app but there is also a significant ETL and ops component
to the work.

We are based in Bath, UK, but would be happy to work with people remotely as
long as they are GMT±1 and can come to Bath relatively regularly to interact
with the team.

More details here: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/106972/senior-
rails-d...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/106972/senior-rails-
developer-mystery-applicant)

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and automotive safety systems. We're
hiring across a range of specialties to support this work: machine learning,
planning, control, mapping, perception and simulation.

We're also looking for exceptional product managers and software engineers, no
robotics or automotive experience necessary. iOS and backend engineers
(python, golang, c++) particularly.

[http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php](http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php) or
send me an email: sweeney@uber.com

------
mooreds
Katasi - Boulder, CO - Full time - ONSITE

Katasi is hiring a senior software developer in Boulder, CO.

The company's goal is to stop distracted driving via software that knows when
your phone is in the car and disables texting and data.

We're building a high performance back end system (Java8, Camel, RabbitMQ,
Mongo, Node) and corresponding mobile applications (Android, iOS).

Small team, interesting problem. Feel free to review the job posting below or
add comments/send me an email with questions.

[http://katasi.com/company/#link-jobs](http://katasi.com/company/#link-jobs)

~~~
microcolonel
Do you need to hire somebody for this? It frankly doesn't seem like a
hideously difficult problem and probably doesn't require a backend of any
sort, except maybe to store logs for developing better recognition.

~~~
mooreds
I'm not sure if you're trolling me, but looking through your other comments
seems like you are a serious commenter :), so I'll treat your query as bona
fide.

The main problems are: * transmission of data in a reliable fashion (both from
the phone and the module which plugs into your car) to the decision system *
making decisions quickly and accurately based on incomplete data (due to dead
zones, time shifts, etc) * displaying decisions (building a UI both for the
end user and for administration) * integrating with telcos (since it is a
carrier level solution)

Now, this problem isn't the same level of difficulty as say, "scaling AWS" or
"inventing Google Maps", but I've found it to be an interesting problem. It
certainly is more than a phone only solution, which you imply.

That said, maybe I'm missing something obvious that would make the solution
simple--I'd be happy talk to the hiring manager about paying you for an hour
of your time to chat about your proposed solution if you'd be interested. My
contact info is in my profile, so feel free to ping me with your rate and
availability.

Finally, more on the solution being built here: [http://katasi.com/distracted-
driving-solution-products/](http://katasi.com/distracted-driving-solution-
products/)

~~~
eip
if(speedOfGPSMotion > walkingSpeed){ disableTextAndVoice(); }

~~~
mooreds
Thanks for the algorithm. But...

How do you know they aren't on the bus? Or a passenger in a car? What if they
have GPS turned off?

~~~
eip
There is no way to know whether someone is driver or passenger without them
volunteering that info. If they are willing to tap a button that says they are
driving they could just easily press a button that disables talk/text.

------
tylercole
Atlas Obscura Developer | Brooklyn, NY (Onsite)

Atlas Obscura is looking for a full-time developer to join our small but
cracking team in Greenpoint, Brooklyn. You'll help conceptualize and build new
features and improve our existing code base, all while ensuring the
application stays sharp and snappy. And most importantly, you'll help craft a
product that millions of people use to discover the most amazing places in the
world.

[http://www.atlasobscura.com/work-with-
us#developer](http://www.atlasobscura.com/work-with-us#developer)

------
ackdesha
TargetSmart | Washington, D.C. | Full Time | Remote (US ONLY)

Senior Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

TargetSmart’s expert team of data, political, and direct marketing
professionals wakes up every day with one objective: to help our clients win
with data.

REMOTE (United States ONLY)

Responsible for overall administration of production and R&D environments,
including databases, web services and security on remote and cloud based
servers.

More job information here:
[http://targetsmart.com/careers/#srcloud](http://targetsmart.com/careers/#srcloud)

Email résumé to devjobs at targetsmart dot com

------
celue
London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time | ExperiencEconomy | Growing an audience ahead
of building the product

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __=== What
we do === __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

We are building a digital hub for creative professionals (and yes, that means
pretty much most hard-to-automate professions). We help our customers with
lead generation (helping them use video storytelling in a smart way) and are
building a SaaS offering, providing customers with collaboration and content
/client management software, while facilitating many to many transactions (and
that truly means many transactions in an industry worth $114bn in the UK
alone).

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __=== Crib sheet === __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __

-You will be part of small fun team, working in London, United Kingdom (Baker Street)

-We have backing from an incubator

-50 creative professionals' usage based on our existing community product prototype (under private-Alpha) built with Meteor JS

-We will be transferring our learnings into a new mobile multi-tenant application to be built from scratch (tech-stack choices still to be made). You will have the opportunity to be part of it from the start, establishing the culture and setting the standards.

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __=== Looking for === __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __ __ __ __ __ __

-Senior software engineer / Full Stack developer

-This freelance opportunity can develop into a full-time lead role (CTO) should we be the right fit for each other.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at
jobs@experienceconomy.com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line.

More about us at
[http://www.experienceconomy.com](http://www.experienceconomy.com)

------
JustinAiken
[REMOTE] (US/Canada only) or [ONSITE] at either [Mountain View|San
Fransisco|Atlanta]

UserTesting.com - [SENIOR] level only - Rails / Ruby on Rails / Angular

HR Posting ->
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/UserTesting/88936547-softwar...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/UserTesting/88936547-software-
engineer-backend-ror-)

I'm not in HR, I'm an engineer that started here four months ago, loving it so
far... if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask me! Email -> jaiken at
usertesting.com

------
jastanton
Convoy | [https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com) | Seattle, WA | Relocation |
ONSITE

Javascript, Node.js, React, React Native, Redux, iOS, Android. Frontend,
Backend, Mobile.

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-
convo...](http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-convoys-plan-
to-streamline-freight-operations/)

I'm employee #3 at this company, having worked at big companies like Google
and small startups before I can say I've never had a bigger opportunity for
success than this. The team of engineers are smarter than any team I've ever
been on, I'm growing as an engineer and leader every day, the problems we are
solving are very real and we are impacting peoples’ lives every day. I
couldn't ask for a better situation!

Software engineers / Designers / Sales / Operations.

Engineering positions available:

• Front-end engineer - Live and breathe JavaScript, HTML, and CSS? Come work
on our single-page app using React and redux!

• Mobile engineer - We have Android and iOS apps, and we’re interested in
people competent in either native or react-native mobile development (both is
a huge plus). These are beautiful, bulletproof apps that solve real-world
problems for truck drivers and carriers.

• Back-end engineer - We’ve got some fun CS problems to solve around route
optimization and market making, plus working on the API that connects all
these clients.

If you’re a high-performing engineer but don’t have one of these specific
tools on your belt, we’d still love to talk. We trust awesome people to learn
the tech!

If you're in Seattle (or willing to relocate) and looking to be on a small
team where you can have a huge impact, email me at jobs@convoy.com or check
out our jobs page
[https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs](https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs)

------
jd007
OOHLALA Mobile Inc. - Montreal, Canada

We are building the mobile campus engagement platform for universities and
colleges. We work with many institutions across NA and the world already, and
2016 will be a big growth year for us, so we are looking to expand the product
team.

Open positions in Montreal:

    
    
      - Integration engineer
      - Backend engineer
      - Frontend web engineer
      - Support engineer
    

We use primarily Python and JS.

More info can be found at:
[https://oohlalamobile.com/jobs](https://oohlalamobile.com/jobs)

------
Lukeas14
Major League Baseball Advanced Media
([http://www.mlbam.com](http://www.mlbam.com)), San Francisco, CA | Full Time
| Onsite

I work for MLBAM where we handle the live video streams for MLB, NHL, HBO,
WWE, Sony Vue and several other partners. We're looking to add another
engineer to our team that handles much of the live streaming process.

We are looking to hire multiple software engineers to apply strong technical
knowledge and ability to our world leading digital brand. Our software
engineers are hands-on and gain professional gratification by having their
efforts exposed to millions of users around the globe. Opportunities include
the development of services, web applications, and APIs for the orchestration
of our live streaming platform for MLB content as well as content for other
partners. You will work closely with engineers across the technical
organization, integrating your services and contributing heavily to the
multimedia pipeline for building live and on demand video products. Software
engineers can gain experience in a variety of technologies and platforms, and
can transfer areas over the lifetime of their career.

Email me or apply directly here
[http://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MLB&cws=1&rid=1246&org=MLB)

------
zachgalant
CodeHS | Curriculum Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE (San Francisco) |
www.codehs.com/jobs

Want to help change the face of computer science education around the
world?Join the CodeHS team as a curriculum engineer. As a curriculum engineer,
you’ll be responsible for helping to create curriculum and build the tools
around it. You’ll be responsible for projects from end-to-end: You’ll make the
videos, the exercises, the lessons, the quizzes, write the autograders, and
build tools to make it all work better.

We’re planning to make courses for the high school level and beyond, so
extensive familiarity with many programming languages and web development is
required. You are someone who could be or already is a professional engineer,
but really wants to write curriculum too. You like to bring creativity to your
job every day, and likely have experience teaching programming, either at the
high school or college level. You will have creative freedom to create the
best possible learning experience for students.

Why should you work at CodeHS specifically? We are a small team working on a
big problem. We already have a program that students and teachers really love,
and we’re making it better every day. You’ll have an opportunity to make a big
impact on education. Thousands of students will take your courses. A few more
details: We work in SOMA, near lots of public transportation, get lunch every
day, provide health benefits, and have great team activities like a monthly
hackathon and weekly team recess.

------
dwerthen
Universal Avenue | Stockholm, Sweden | Rails/React | Full-time

Passionate about coding? Passionate about working at a startup? Join us in
beautiful Stockholm, together we will build great things!

Send us an email at jobs@universalavenue.com.

[https://universalavenue.com/careers/5?locale=en](https://universalavenue.com/careers/5?locale=en)
[https://universalavenue.com/careers/14?locale=en](https://universalavenue.com/careers/14?locale=en)

------
elliottcarlson
General Assembly ([http://generalassemb.ly](http://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York, NY ONSITE & REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and
Washington DC. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation
through increased digital fluency and more effective approaches to
collaboration. We have small, cross-functional product teams that are
developing innovative new solutions to online education, and currently we have
various open positions across the engineering organization that we are looking
to fill. If you want to be part of a diverse team, working on challenging
tasks, and want to help the world expand their knowledge to better themselves
and their careers via education, drop us line. If you're in New York City,
let's grab a drink or a coffee and chat!

See our full list of open positions ranging from engineers to designers to
even teaching opportunities at
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers). Please
feel free to contact me directly with your resume and any questions at elliott
. carlson - at - generalassemb.ly

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX - ONSITE, Full-time // email:
brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a pretty small team (currently ~24 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward. We are currently in the process
of modernizing our software platform to be more modular and truly data driven.
Our goal is to use data to make sure that we provide the right content to the
right consumer at the right time. We’re building our internal API using REST
based services implemented in Java, and while our front end is currently
implemented in PHP, we are migrating away from that. Some of the technologies
that we’re using: Dropwizard, Flyway, React, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and
Ansible. All new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible
work hours, 100% of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company,
the ability to choose their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with
plenty of drinks and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO
RECRUITERS OR AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash
folder so let's save each other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-
time employees who are already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently featured for
the second year in a row on the Inc. 500 list
([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-
street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing companies and in the top 10 fastest
growing companies in Austin. Please see our website
([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for more
information.

------
iamamagicpony
Avaaz Foundation - fully REMOTE

We're a global activism organization, dedicated to effecting positive change
in the world. We tackle such issues as climate change, poverty, and
corruption. For more information, check here:
[http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework](http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework)
We are in the process of extracting microservices from a large legacy php
codebase. We primarily use python for new systems. We operate at "big data"
scale, with 40+ million members, and hundreds of millions of events per month.
We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance. We are
looking for:

\- Senior Software Developers
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj)

\- A DevOps Engineer
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk)

\- A Data Scientist
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1tp](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1tp)

\- A Technical Project Manager (EU timezone) -
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h5k3](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h5k3)

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting technical
challenges—then we might be right for you.

We just closed a $50M round with IVP and growth has been fantastic. We're on a
hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA, R&D,
DevOps, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc. Technologies include C++,
C#, .NET, PHP, Apex, and Javascript (Angular in particular I believe). Some
senior roles as well, including VP of Product. Technical openings are here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YRqNhwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YRqNhwO)

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure.

Also hiring for a ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales,
marketing, and account management—most of these positions are also fully
remote and spread out globally. Here are some of the business openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3SSqNhwJ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3SSqNhwJ)

------
evk1
CircleUp | SF + Remote (US only) | Full Time Engineers

CircleUp is building an online investment marketplace for consumer & retail
businesses. Our mission is to help all the entrepreneurs out there that are
building businesses growing fast enough to require significant investment (our
average raise is $1mm), don't have access to venture capital (because they're
not tech businesses) and are too small for traditional private equity (PE will
invest in this category when they scale to $10mm+ yearly revenue).

Our tech stack is Python/Django on the backend and AngularJS on the front end.
We are building the world's largest dataset on consumer & retail businesses
and applying machine learning techniques in Python against it.

You can read more about how we hope to disrupt the world of early stage
private financing here:
[http://www.institutionalinvestor.com/article/3457748/banking...](http://www.institutionalinvestor.com/article/3457748/banking-
and-capital-markets-trading-and-technology/circleup-targets-businesses-
ignored-by-other-vc-firms.html#.VdVTuRNVhCc)

What E*Trade did for trading public securities online, we hope to do for
private. Help us build the private financing platform of the future by
applying here:

[https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/](https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/)

------
jwoah12
Major League Baseball Advanced Media | NYC/SF | Full Time Engineers & TPMs

MLBAM is the technology and digital media division of Major League Baseball,
providing end-to-end content delivery solutions over web, mobile, and
connected devices. Partners outside of MLB include HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, and
more. Read about how MLBAM is at the cutting edge of a major industry shift in
which more and more people will choose to consume content via over-the-top
subscription services instead of traditional cable:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/maurybrown/2015/08/05/how-the-
nh...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/maurybrown/2015/08/05/how-the-nh...). Also
check out our CTO's keynote at last year's AWS Re:invent conference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400).

We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented software engineers and
technical project managers to support that growth as we prepare to spin off
into an independent technology company. Our headquarters is inside Chelsea
Market in Manhattan with another development office in San Francisco. Please
shoot me an email for more info (I'm an engineer, so I can answer some
questions for you and forward your info along to our recruiters).

------
KWalton
Dynamit | Columbus, OH | Full Time | ONSITE

Dynamit is looking for a full-time Front End Developer.

About Dynamit: We are a software development company located in downtown
Columbus. We build web and mobile applications and serve our clients as
strategists, creatives and engineers. We work hard and play hard, and operate
daily by our core values: Drive, Accountability, Growth, Community, Client-
Centric, and Do the Right Thing. We have the energy of a startup, with a team
of 73, currently. Learn more about Dynamit at
[http://dynamit.com/](http://dynamit.com/)

About the position: We have an opening for a Front End Developer. This person
should be experienced with HTML, CSS, and Javascript (ES6), with at least 2
years of experience in front end web development. It is preferred that the
candidate have experience with HTML5 APIs, SEO best practices, data formats
(e.g. JSON, XML), and progressive enhancement/graceful degradation.

Dynamit offers great benefits like health, vision, dental and life insurance
(we cover 100% of premiums for employees and chip in with 25% for dependents),
a 401K matching program, paid parking in the Arena District, and a flexible
PTO policy.

For more information on the position, and to apply, please visit:
[http://dynamit.com/careers/position/253066fc-69ad-4c2f-b898-...](http://dynamit.com/careers/position/253066fc-69ad-4c2f-b898-f3b3dcd81a5c/)

------
ewbourget
Square | San Francisco / NYC / Atlanta / Waterloo | ONSITE | Serverside apps,
client apps, hardware

Square makes commerce easy and has economic empowerment as a core goal. We are
hiring talented software and hardware engineers to build products that empower
our sellers. We write software in a variety of languages - Java/Ruby/Go on the
server, Java/ObjC/Swift/Kotlin on clients, ES5/ES6/CoffeeScript/Ember on web
frontends, Python for ML model development, and generally the right tool for
the job. We are committed to building a diverse company and strongly welcome
engineers from all ranges of backgrounds.

Come join me in building software that helps businesses run more efficiently,
hardware that enables sellers to affordably accept a wide variety of payment
instruments, and backend infrastructure that sews our company together and
enables our product development!

Please feel free to mail me directly at ewb_at_squareup.com if you would like
to explore working with Square, or notify our staffing team via our careers
page at
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/square/jobs](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/square/jobs)
. More data about the products that you will be working on is available at
[https://squareup.com/](https://squareup.com/) \- Square goes way beyond
payment processing and is building services for payroll, CRM, capital
advances, and more.

------
pbnjay
C# .NET Developer | Stridatum LLC |
[http://stridatum.com](http://stridatum.com) | Remote / Contract

Looking for a developer with UI Automation framework experience to help out on
a desktop app I've been building. I need a method that will give me the
following information about the currently active window (my app runs in the
background):

    
    
       - Application name
       - Title bar text
       - Open Document filename (if any)
       - Active URL if Edge, IE, Chrome, or Firefox browsers
    

I'm primarily a backend developer, but have recently picked up enough C#/.NET
to be dangerous, I'm just having trouble fully wrapping my head around the UI
Automation framework. I think it'll be more effective to have someone with
experience do this and let me focus on other pieces.

This won't be for malware/scammy stuff, it's user-voluntary to collect some
context for a time tracking app similar to RescueTime.

I'm near Charlotte, NC, so someone I can meet in person would be preferred,
but remote is perfectly fine. If you're actually reading this, include the
word "DrPepper" in your email otherwise I'll just delete it - I got too much
spam last time and very few actual code samples. This particular project is
small but there is plenty more available for the right person.

Email a link to your github profile or a short C# .NET code sample to jobs at
stridatum.com. No recruiters please.

------
ksitkov
Royal Bank of Canada | London, UK | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | On-site

We are looking for a senior level Data Engineer in London, UK to help build
autonomous systems to undertake intelligence gathering and lead generation, by
automating the identification of prospective clients, collating information
relevant to the domain of Wealth Management and monitoring the public domain
for intelligence to aid the sales process.

About RBC: Royal Bank of Canada is Canada’s largest bank, and one of the
largest banks in the world, based on market capitalization. We are one of
North America’s leading diversified financial services companies, and provide
personal and commercial banking, wealth management, insurance, investor
services and capital markets products and services on a global basis. We
employ approximately 78,000 full- and part-time employees who serve more than
16 million personal, business, public sector and institutional clients through
offices in Canada, the U.S. and 39 other countries.

Senior AI & ML Engineer (Wealth Management) ([https://jobs.rbc.com/job/London-
Machine-Learning-&-Artificia...](https://jobs.rbc.com/job/London-Machine-
Learning-&-Artificial-Intelligence-Engineer-\(London,-UK\)-LND/315698300/))

Many other career opportunities (in technology, as well as other fields) can
be found here:
[https://jobs.rbc.com/?locale=en_US](https://jobs.rbc.com/?locale=en_US)

~~~
Catalyst4NaN
Hey, I'm working in GAM UK at the moment. What part of wealth management are
you working in? Awesome to know theres other HN's in RBC

~~~
ksitkov
Hey, great to meet a follower RBC-er on HN! I'm actually in head office (ES)
in Toronto, I posted this particular job for a colleague in the UK who is
actively hiring.

------
ceeK
Black Swan Data | London | Full Time | Onsite

Black Swan creates better outcomes through technology and the power of
prediction. We work with some of the world’s leading consumer-focused brands
including Vodafone, Pepsico, Disney, Panasonic, Tesco, GSK and WPP. We've been
named Britain’s fastest start up by The Sunday Times ranked #1 in their
inaugural ‘Start Up Track 15’.

Variety is the spice of life here - one day you can be working on a startup
project and the next on a project with over 1.1 million active monthly users
(that is 99.9% crash free – not that we like to boast!). But if that’s not how
you work, we are happy for you to take ownership of a project too. We work in
an agency but it’s not all working at top speed, we also work smart. We use
GIT flow, we love CI and our code has high unit test coverage. Nothing is
getting into a build without a pull request.

We're looking for an:

iOS Developer (Junior to Mid-weight): Have a passion for pushing mobile
technologies to the limits and want to work with our team of talented
developers to build our apps that are used by more than 1 million people per
month? Apply here: [http://www.blackswan.com/blog/job/ios-
developer/](http://www.blackswan.com/blog/job/ios-developer/)

Contact chris.howell@blackswan.com for more information, or check out our
website [http://www.blackswan.com](http://www.blackswan.com)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
skryl
Trusted ([http://usetrusted.com](http://usetrusted.com)) | San Francisco |
Onsite, Fulltime | $100-$150k, 0.5-1.0% equity

Contact: alex@usetrusted.com

Trusted alleviates the pain parents face in discovering, scheduling and paying
for high quality, vetted child care.

We are a small team working on transforming the child care industry and
helping countless parents in the process. We care deeply about the quality of
the service we provide but we also pride ourselves on the wellbeing and
happiness of our team. Our day to day usually involves a standup around 10am,
a few 10 minute exercise breaks throughout the day, and we normally tie things
up between 6pm and 7pm.

We're looking for an experienced front-end engineer to lead client-side
Javascript development and grow both our internal and customer facing web
clients. Because of the small size of our team, we love engineers who feel
comfortable across the whole stack but specialize in something they love!

Skills We Are Looking For:

    
    
      * 5+ Years of client-side Javascript development 
      * Deep knowledge of React, Angular, Backbone, or another client-side framework
      * Experience with UI/UX testing
    

Bonus:

    
    
      * Design chops
      * A portfolio which showcases your previous work 
      * A Github account with cool projects in it 
      * Experience with server-side technologies (Ruby, Python, PHP, etc)
      * Mobile development experience

------
sheinrich
Euclid Analytics | Generalist, Backend, Fullstack & Data Science Roles | San
Francisco (SF), CA, ONSITE Only | euclidanalytics.com

We are seeking data scientists and generalist, backend and fullstack engineers
with at least one year of industry experience.

Euclid Analytics we are a small, tight-knit team of data scientists and
engineers focused on applying online machine learning and predictive modeling
to physical location analytics.

You can email me at stephanie@euclidanalytics.com or apply online at
euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/

------
lloydde
Build & Test Engineers | apcera.com | full-time, San Francisco (ONSITE)

Very heavy and healthy test automation and continuous integration PaaS
product.

[https://www.apcera.com/software-engineer-
test](https://www.apcera.com/software-engineer-test)
[https://www.apcera.com/software-automation-
engineer](https://www.apcera.com/software-automation-engineer)
[https://www.apcera.com/test-engineer-web-
automation](https://www.apcera.com/test-engineer-web-automation)
[https://www.apcera.com/software-qa-analyst](https://www.apcera.com/software-
qa-analyst)

[https://www.apcera.com/software-release-
engineer](https://www.apcera.com/software-release-engineer)

Apcera is a modern, secure and trusted cloud platform capable of deploying
diverse workloads, from a basic operating system to a greenfield application
and everything in-between, while presenting the proper layer of abstraction
for each. The Apcera trusted cloud platform also makes it possible to
transparently compose systems, without any code changes or dependencies. And
most importantly, all of this is done on a policy-driven core that drives
compliance, trust and security.

Tech: vSphere, OpenStack, Linux, Chef, Go, Ruby RSpec, Docker.

I'm hiring for my team.

------
0xfaded
ALICE Technologies, Stanford, CA [ArtificiaL Intelligence in Construction
Engineering]

[http://alicetechnologies.com](http://alicetechnologies.com)

ALICE is bringing AI and Optimization to construction engineering, management
and scheduling. We are a well funded ($2.5M) early stage company founded out
of Stanford.

The problems we solve are real and technically challenging. Our demos raise
excitement at industry gatherings, which have lead to collaborations with 7
major US construction companies. Our team gladly welcomes talented individuals
who can help bring our prototype to market.

In addition to competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to
break into the ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn
the art and science behind our algorithms.

    
    
      Frontend or Fullstack Engineer - a good fit if you:
      - enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces.
      - are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project.
      - have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially graphs).
    
      Bonus points if you have experience with:
      - WebGL, Angular, Scala or another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS
    

Contact carl@alicetechnologies.com - or -
[https://jobs.lever.co/alicetechnologies](https://jobs.lever.co/alicetechnologies)

------
bcrescimanno
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Javascript
Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I personally lead the Online Checkout (exactly what it sounds like, "Pay with
PayPal") engineering team and I'm happy to talk with you directly. You can
reach out to me at my HN username at paypal.com or nodejs@paypal.com.

We're looking for experienced JavaScript developers. My team is currently
working primarily with Angular on the client and Kraken on Node. If you've got
experience with React, we're actively exploring doing an inside-out migration
of our application and could use your expertise. As most Node shops go, we're
leveraging a whole lot of other open source tools as well and we're very
supportive of open source activities for our people.

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place!

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles - Chicago IL.

Rocketmiles, recently acquired by Priceline, helps frequent travelers vacation
faster by earning huge rewards for booking hotels.

We're looking for a front-end developer (Angular or React), backend developers
(Java/Grails) and a QA engineer to round out our development team here in
Chicago.

You'll work with our CTO and head of product at a small, but growing, company
solving interesting challenges while having fun with a very solid and
experienced team. Email me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com

------
arustad
Anassina, Inc. | Senior JavaScript Engineer | Calgary, AB/Canada (REMOTE
CONTRACT) |

I'm part of a small team of remote developers in Calgary and we're building
out a video syndication platform for a large well-funded media company. I'm
looking for a talented JavaScript engineer that could help out with our video
player technology. The contract is 3 - 6 months with a likely extension. If
you think you might be interested, I'd love to chat with you.

As a Senior JavaScript Developer you will be focused on developing online
Video Player technologies. Your work is in front of many millions of end users
every month. We are serving hundreds of millions of streams every month and
sending thousands of events per second downstream to our web applications and
data systems. You are passionate about serving up great web video experience
at scale and obsessive about performance and quality. You live and breathe the
fundamentals of JavaScript, HTML, CSS, and related web technologies and open-
source ecosystems. You care deeply about modern engineering practices
including test-driven development, continuous integration, and application
monitoring. Your work is technically rock solid and visually appealing. It
will be embedded in many different sites with different web page structures
and styles, and viewed in many different browsers on many devices including
mobile and tablets. And you are committed to working in high-performance teams
that are greater than the sum of their individual parts.

Please contact arustad@anassina.com for more information. Thanks! Aaron.

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs). A few other reasons to consider
ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start at 4 weeks vacation
(growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement plan, and we were
included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com.

Thanks! Curtis (CTO)

------
bingrelevance
Applied Scientist | Bing Relevance (Microsoft) | Bellevue WA | Full-time &
Interns

(Re-posting since the original post had the wrong email and I can't seem to
edit it.)

We are the Bing Core Relevance team responsible for retrieving and ranking
organic results for given search queries from hundreds of billions of indexed
web documents. On top of that, we are also aggressively evolving Bing search
engine from key word search centric system to a set of more general
intelligence (AGI) capabilities that can help solve broader intent
fulfillment, knowledge retrieval and task completion problems. Apart from the
10 blue links, we also power the instant answer for queries like "why is the
sky blue" on bing.com.

Our core drivers are large scale machine learning, including DNN based
technologies, along with analyzing, inferring and experimenting with truly big
data. As part of the team, you would be driving relevance projects through
their entire life-cycle from idea creation through implementation,
experimentation and finally to shipping. We also closely collaborate with
Microsoft Research on joint projects.

Preferred qualification: MS/PhD in computer science or related field.
Background in machine learning, deep learning, NLP, distributed systems, or
statistics. Programming experience in C++/C#/Java.

Openings are at all levels. You can reach us at bingpydata@microsoft.com

------
spicerex
Spiceworks | Austin | Full time | Onsite with relocation assistance available

Spiceworks helps millions of IT pros do their jobs with free tools and connect
through our online community. Come help us transform IT. We are looking for
the following:

\- Test & Automation Engineers

\- Data Engineers and Architects

\- Software Engineers (front-end, back-end or full-stack)

We have an awesome culture with full benefits, an onsite gym, free drinks &
snacks (with breakfast tacos on Monday and bagels on Friday), a weekly
development lunch-n-learn and more. We're also ranked as one of the best
places to work by Fortune ([http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-
technology/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-technology/)),
Glassdoor ([http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-
to-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-Work-For-
LST_KQ0,43.htm)) and have been ranked at a top work place by the Austin
American-Statesman six years running
([http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/company/statesman/spiceworks)).

Find out more about Spiceworks and see the current openings at
[http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs](http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs)

------
philandbikes
Exygy | www.exygy.com | Onsite in San Francisco

We are a mission-driven software consulting company; we work with changemakers
to use technology to improve lives. A few examples: \- Partnering with the
City of San Francisco to build a platform to help low-income residents of San
Francisco find, apply for, and get affordable housing faster and more easily.
\- Working with Girls Who Code to come up with a digital strategy to allow
them to scale from serving 10,000 to 500,000 girls nationwide \- Collaborating
with EMC to design and build out a prototype for Electronic Medical Records
(EMR).

Working here is amazing for a few reasons: \- Feel good about what you do: Our
partners are amazing non profits, cities, universities, and mission-driven
orgs that are collectively solving problems that _actually_ make the world a
better place. \- We are driven by our core values, not venture capital. \-
It’s an opportunity to take on a leadership role in a growing team. We grew
40%+ YoY in 2014, and 80%+ YoY in 2015.

Here are some of the key positions we are looking to fill: \- Tech Lead: You
are a seasoned developer who loves managing a team \- Rails Engineer: You are
a full stack web developer who’s passionate about code \- Front End Designer:
You bridge the divide between engineering and user experience \- Visual
Designer: You’re in love with graphic design, interfaces, and typography \-
Director of Business Development: You want to be the founding member of a
critical team at Exygy

Learn more about us at www.exygy.com/careers. Email phil@exygy.com with
questions or applications.

------
moteeb
Rentlytics - San Francisco - Software Engineer - Onsite

Our team is passionate about building awesome products our customers will
love. We write great code and sweat the details. Creating elegant products
begins with intense hacking and iteration to explore the problem space. It
culminates in careful attention to edge cases and error handling, polished
code, and great tests to ensure that we ship reliable code that never
compromises data integrity or security. We’re aggressive, yet thoughtful,
about shipping high-leverage projects, even if they’re risky or novel. We care
deeply about collaboration, feedback, iteration, trust, and respect.

Work Eligibility:

Does not require work sponsorship.

Responsibilities: * Design, develop, test, troubleshoot, document, and
maintain software applications. * Implement unit and functional testing and
perform integration level testing. * Work collaboratively with team and other
business functions. * Provide production support as needed to ensure proper
functioning on a 24/7 basis. * Other duties as assigned.

Qualifications:

* 3 years of relevant professional experience. * Ability to code in Python. * Demonstrable problem solving and analytical ability. * Strong communication skills. * BS degree in Computer Science or equivalent.

Preferred Skills & Experience:

* Working experience of Scrum/Agile * Django/Flask, Postgres, Angular.js * AWS, Heroku

Please email resume to: moteeb@rentlytics.com

------
lionheart
Picmonic | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack & iOS |
[http://www.picmonic.com/](http://www.picmonic.com/) | Full-Time/Onsite

At Picmonic we're working on building the worlds most unique next-generation
e-learning platform using Angular, Laravel and all the latest in web
technologies with a kick-ass team of developers in the heart of Tempe, AZ.

Our team of creative wizards use crazy cartoons and weird stories to teach the
future doctors and nurses of the world all the super-complicated stuff that
they need to know. And us developers are building the platform to bring these
Picmonics to the world. Just recently funded by M2 ventures, we're re-
inventing the entire concept of higher education and we are looking for world-
class developers to join us as we grow the team.

If you need somebody to tell you what to do every minute of every day, don't
bother applying. But if you love a fun, fast-paced, collaborative development
environment where you get to make real decisions on product development and
ship code every day send us your resume and tell us something cool about
yourself.

Our job page is
[http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/](http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/)
Or email me at leon.klepfish [at] picmonic.com

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology, Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell/Whitpain), ONSITE

Join the Wingspan eTMF development team, creating a next generation of cloud-
based document management solutions for regulated industries. Our web-based
client makes heavy use of React.js and Kendo. Our server side is written
mostly in Scala, and uses Jersey for RESTful services.

Wingspan Technology is a small, family friendly software company headquartered
in Blue Bell, PA. The Wingspan engineering team is responsible for
architecture, implementation, and maintenance of the company’s enterprise
software products that target highly regulated industries, primarily life
sciences. Current projects span the whole software lifecycle, from maintenance
of industry-leading solutions to the development of new, unannounced products;
some are on-premise and some SaaS.

Our engineering team has exposure to a wide range of technology; for new
projects we’re using Scala, React, Solr, and Postgres, with an emphasis on
functional programming techniques where appropriate. Internally we use
Atlassian tools for defect tracking, continuous integration, and code reviews.
Engineers involved in tier 3 support typically work with older technologies,
but are able to see how real customers use their work.

Email - gsieling@wingspan.com

[http://www.wingspan.com](http://www.wingspan.com)

------
hacknat
Catalyze | Madison, WI | Fulltime, Onsite, Remote possible

Catalyze is a cloud provider, specializing in providing out-of-the-box hipaa
compliance hosting. We are doing this using docker and some of our own custom
networking technology.

We're looking for:

-Healthcare Integration Engineer:

We're hiring Integration Engineers who will work directly with our Chief Data
Officer to support customers, build new solutions, and make data integration
easier for healthcare developers and enterprises. The ideal candidate will be
an EHR expert with some programming ability to boot. You are part EHR subject-
matter expert, part programmer. You are going to help onboard new HL7
customers, configure our Redpoint Interface Engine to meet their needs and
help Catalyze build out new data services.

-Healthcare Integration Account Manager

We're hiring Account Managers who will work directly with our Chief Data
Officer to support customers and provide project and account management . The
ideal candidate will be an EHR expert with customer-facing Project Management
experience. You have the ability to take that expertise and use your skills to
successfully push integration work across the finish line quickly.

Our site: [https://catalyze.io/](https://catalyze.io/)

Apply: [https://catalyze.io/jobs](https://catalyze.io/jobs)

------
cek
Amazon Alexa Smart Home team - www.amazon.com/echo - Seattle - Full time - All
disclplines

Alexa is the Amazon cloud service that powers Echo, the groundbreaking new
Amazon device designed around your voice. We believe voice is the most natural
user interface for interacting with the home and is fundamental to enabling
the dream of the smart, connected home.

I have open positions for software development managers, principal engineers,
software development engineers, product managers, interactive designers,
etc...

For example here's the principal engineer job posting:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/372885](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/372885)

Here's a Product Manager role:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/375955](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/375955)

Here's a SDM role:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/370881](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/370881)

You can find more roles by searching for "connected home" on the Amazon jobs
site:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/results?searchStrings[]=connected%20h...](http://www.amazon.jobs/results?searchStrings\[\]=connected%20home&searchStrings\[\]=smart%20home)

These positions all report up through me, so if you are interested and have
the right experience or background apply online or email your resume to
kindelc (at) amazon.com.

------
gossnj
Superpedestrian | Cambridge/Boston, MA | full time, onsite

We're looking for web and backend software engineers, as well as a UI
designer. Come help make cycling a compelling and fun alternative to your car!
We’re working on a variety of software products to support the Copenhagen
Wheel (check out the demo video at
[https://superpedestrian.com](https://superpedestrian.com)) and making riding
more fun!

Positions:

\- Backend:
[https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/GZ8EpB/Backend-...](https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/GZ8EpB/Backend-
Software-Engineer.html?source=hn)

\- Web: [https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/wasxtI/Web-
Deve...](https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/wasxtI/Web-
Developer.html?source=hn)

\- UI: [https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/fWXvxz/Ui-
Visua...](https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/fWXvxz/Ui-Visual-
Designer.html?source=hn)

Other positions here
[https://superpedestrian.com/careers](https://superpedestrian.com/careers)

Feel free to send me any questions directly (goss at superpedestrian).

------
chriswoodford
Gobble (YC W14) | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

We're hiring engineers that love a Hell's Kitchen style challenge. We're a
small, but well seasoned team, looking for the creme de la creme to join us in
solving the problem that busy people face when trying to eat well every day.

Gobble makes easy one pan dinner kits, so anyone can make a Michelin-worthy
dinner in under 10 minutes. You'll get to taste and review a world of dinners
-- whether it's Miso Salmon, Butternut Squash Ravioli, or Korean Bulgogi
Tacos. We believe that both exquisite taste and big data combine to produce
the most standout menu every week.

We apply engineering to every part of our "full stack food" company. That
means working closely with our CEO, Michael Mina trained Chefs, and logistics
masterminds to solve complex problems every day that directly impact thousands
of families across the country.

Think you can handle the heat? We've got wild organic growth right now and
lots of meaty challenges for engineers with a hungry mind.

    
    
      * Senior Full Stack Engineer (Rails/ReactJS/TDD)
      * Senior Frontend Engineer (HTML/Sass/ReactJS/Rails)
    

More info - [https://gobble.com](https://gobble.com)

Interested but have some questions? Feel free to email me directly:
chris@gobble.com

------
joewhaley
UnifyID | [https://unify.id](https://unify.id) | San Francisco | ONSITE |
FULLTIME | INTERNS | VISA

Join us in fixing authentication at UnifyID!

Hate passwords? So do we. We believe that within five years, passwords will no
longer be the predominant method of authentication.

We are UnifyID, a StartX S15 company that is building a revolutionary identity
platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people to
identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

We are a well-funded security startup in San Francisco and we are looking for
enthusiastic builders to get in on the ground floor and work on some of the
most challenging technical problems around. The founders are from MIT and
Stanford and have worked together on a previous security startup that was
successfully acquired. We offer competitive salaries and awesome
perks/benefits, and are a few blocks from 4th/King Caltrain & BART.

Ideal candidates must be in (or willing to relocate to) the Bay Area. We are
currently seeking engineers for: Frontend, Security, Data Scientist, Full-
Stack, DevOps, iOS, Android.

Do you want to help build the next generation identity platform, and have fun
while doing it? Contact us at jobs@unify.id and mention HN!

~~~
jackfrodo
Sent an email to jobs@unify.id and got this error:

Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the server for
the recipient domain unify.id [107.180.3.248].

Very interested in interning here, so I would love to get in contact!

~~~
joewhaley
Sorry about that, you caught us in the process of switching DNS servers. We
fixed it :-P.

------
3riverdev
REMOTE

Apparatus Infrastructure Services is seeking positive, gritty, no-drama
enterprise software engineers who have a proclivity for Java middleware. Our
focuses include the Apache SOA stack (Camel, ActiveMQ, CXF, and Karaf), Java
EE, and Spring, so familiarity and experience in any of those areas is highly
desirable. Responsibilities include heads-down development, architecture,
proof of concept projects, and demos/presentations.

More importantly, this is a consulting role, so you must be comfortable
interacting with clients. You must also thrive in rapidly changing
environments and have a passion for variety and quick learning. Someone
willing to get his or her hands dirty and step outside of their comfort zone
is a must!

REQUIRED:

    
    
      Java development and architecture in complex and enterprise-level environments
      SOA and web services expertise
      Experience within at least one of the following technologies:
      --Apache Camel
      --Karaf, Felix, Equinox, or general OSGi
      --Messaging (especially JMS/ActiveMQ)
      --Java EE
      --Spring
      Unit testing & continuous integration testing
      Agile/SCRUM
      Comfortable in client-facing role
      Thrive on change and not willing to be pigeon-holed
    

NICE TO HAVE:

    
    
      Public speaking experience
      Open source experience -- we love contributors
    

CONTACT:

bmeyer@virtusa.com

------
antognini
Persyst [http://www.persyst.com/](http://www.persyst.com/) | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Software Engineer

Persyst is the worldwide leader in EEG software. Our software is used daily by
thousands of neurologists at hundreds of hospitals around the world. We have
pioneered the use of digital signal processing and neural networks in order to
remove artifacts and interpret EEG data. Now we are looking for team members
to help develop the next generation of tools with the ultimate goal of
replacing the routine human interpretation of EEG data. We are a small company
(15 employees) that has been around since 1987 with stable and growing
revenue.

As a software engineer, you will be an essential member of our team
responsible for designing and developing the next generation of market leading
EEG visualization software. This will include new products, new features, and
improvements to existing products. Our software is written primarily in C++
and C#, but experience in those languages is not required.

Please contact us at jobs@persyst.com. We offer a very competitive
compensation and a comprehensive benefit package that includes medical,
dental, vision, 401(k) Plans, paid time off, and fosters both personal and
professional growth.

------
melinford
Disney Interactive | Los Angeles | Full Time, Onsite

Senior Web Application Developer:
[http://bit.ly/1KcDy16](http://bit.ly/1KcDy16)

Disney Interactive is seeking talented, driven developers to assist in
creative development across Disney Interactive Media’s portfolio of products.
These individuals will collaborate closely with product, design, and marketing
to create Disney’s next generation of interactive content and products.

The ideal candidate is a multidisciplinary developer and designer hybrid with
a passion for building immersive, interactive experiences across all
platforms. In addition to traditional software development skills this
candidate must also have a keen aesthetic eye for user experience and visual
design. They will be responsible for exploring and experimenting with emerging
technologies to rapidly prototype and create interactive content. They will
deliver quickly and iteratively in a fast moving agile environment while
building, breaking, exploring, and creating world class interactive content,
products, and experiences with Disney at their hearts and interactive at their
cores.

Senior Web Application Developer:
[http://bit.ly/1KcDy16](http://bit.ly/1KcDy16)

------
bingrelevance
Applied Scientist | Bing Relevance (Microsoft) | Bellevue WA | Full-time &
Interns

We are the Bing Core Relevance team responsible for retrieving and ranking
organic results for given search queries from hundreds of billions of indexed
web documents. On top of that, we are also aggressively evolving Bing search
engine from key word search centric system to a set of more general
intelligence (AGI) capabilities that can help solve broader intent
fulfillment, knowledge retrieval and task completion problems. Apart from the
10 blue links, we also power the instant answer for queries like "why is the
sky blue" on bing.com.

Our core drivers are large scale machine learning, including DNN based
technologies, along with analyzing, inferring and experimenting with truly big
data. As part of the team, you would be driving relevance projects through
their entire life-cycle from idea creation through implementation,
experimentation and finally to shipping. We also closely collaborate with
Microsoft Research on joint projects.

Preferred qualification: MS/PhD in computer science or related field.
Background in machine learning, deep learning, NLP, distributed systems, or
statistics. Programming experience in C++/C#/Java.

Openings are at all levels. You can reach us at bingrelevance@microsoft.com

~~~
SolaceQuantum
I emailed you and was automatically rejected. Is the email correct?

~~~
bingrelevance
Please use bingpydata@microsoft.com instead.

------
hanskuder
Suitable Technologies | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://suitabletech.com](https://suitabletech.com)

Offices in Palo Alto, CA, Kansas City, MO, Boston, MA. We’re a mostly
distributed team and also have engineers in Minneapolis, MN, Canada, Indiana,
and South America.

We make the Beam Smart Presence System - the world’s best telepresence device.
Innovative companies and distributed teams all around the world use Beam to
communicate effectively and travel instantly. If you’re interested in
robotics, unique human-computer interaction challenges, telecommunications,
hardware, wireless networking, and/or scalable infrastructure, let’s talk!

Some of the positions we’re hiring for are on our careers page - C++
developers, Python developers, electrical engineers, developers with solid
networking and wireless expertise - but we’re also looking for talented and
experienced frontend (JS, UI/UX) developers and operations and security
engineers.

Learn more and apply at
[https://suitabletech.com/careers/](https://suitabletech.com/careers/). If you
have any questions, or are specifically interested in a JS/frontend or
Python/backend role, email me at hans@ <our company domain name>.

~~~
vonmoltke
FYI, nothing on your careers page references remote opportunities or the other
offices you mentioned.

~~~
hanskuder
Sorry about that. The careers page needs an update, but is still a mostly-
complete source of information about the types of roles we're hiring for.

------
cbogie
San Francisco based Mesosphere [mesosphere.io] is looking for a Product
Manager & Distributed Systems Engineers to build the Datacenter Operating
System, both in SF & our Hamburg, Germany offices.

If you've built production services with technologies such as Spark,
Cassandra, Kafka, HDFS, Mesos, Zookeeper & Marathon, we'd love to hear from
you.

Some specific roles to call out:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=10523](https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=10523)
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=69429](https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=69429)

Full details are at
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/) Please
apply online or email me at christian@mesosphere.io for more information!
We've raised 40M+, have numerous customers, are visa friendly, contribute
extensively to open source (we're building products and services around the
Apache Mesos project) and have great investors, advisors and engineers.

Languages range from Javascript to Python to Erlang to Scala to C++, depending
on the layer of the stack and application to hand. Get in touch!

------
priz3
Stealth Consumer IoT Company | San Francisco & Austin (US only) | Lead
Embedded Engineer

ABOUT

We're a stealth consumer electronics company that's building a product poised
to change the way people experience their homes and bring them material
improvements to their health and well being. The opportunity is enormous,
making our work exciting, challenging and rewarding when we look at how our
company stands to make people's lives better. We're a small team so you'll
have the opportunity to be a part of the early team and build critical parts
of our company.

OUR CORE VALUES

Users Come First- We're building a product for people and our decisions should
be made with them in mind.

Be Bold - Our goals are ambitious and so should our solutions. We're not
afraid to be different.

Design + Iterate - The best products result from and understanding the problem
and honing solutions with user feedback. We want the best answer.

Transparency - We value making decisions and process very open so that
everyone can focus on the important stuff.

Distribute Accountability - We make the decisions at the lowest level possible
by the people how know the most about them Make decisions and own them.

Show Not Talk - We focus on results and not activities.

[https://angel.co/stealth-consumer-iot-company](https://angel.co/stealth-
consumer-iot-company)

------
agentinbox
Agent Inbox | Lead Customer Service Representative | REMOTE (US Based)

Agent Inbox is transforming the way real estate agents, MLSs, customers, and
vendors transact business and communicate with one another. We have automated
the messaging, scheduling, routing, and other parts of the real estate
transaction. We are a product-driven company that is obsessed with the user
experience and delighting our customers. We are having tremendous success in
our markets, have a huge sales pipeline, and are poised to rapidly become the
standard way agents do business.

Role:

The customer representative is primarily responsible for onboarding,
educating, and supporting our customers. We start work the moment a customer
decides they want to use Agent Inbox, sticking with them every step of the way
to ensure they get the most value from our product. Support Representatives
are responsible for an initial call to all new customers to help them get
started and grow in using Agent Inbox, answer product questions, track user
feedback, report and escalate issues to engineers, and act as the bridge
between our customers and our product design and development teams.

Apply here:
[https://agentinbox.workable.com/j/DC51424DBA](https://agentinbox.workable.com/j/DC51424DBA)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo), CA | ONSITE (relo ok)

Second Measure helps investors measure true company performance. We analyze
billions of purchases from U.S. consumers to deliver unprecedented insight
into public and private companies.

We were part of YC S15 and launched in August:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

We’re a 5-person, all-technical team looking for:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (stats + ML; AWS, MTurk, NLP, and Spark helpful)
      - Data Engineer (Python/JVM; AWS; stream processing)
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack; Python/JVM/Go; D3; AWS; React/Angular)
      - UI/UX Designer (web; data viz)
      - Research Scientist (stats, R; SQL and Python helpful; PhD in behavioral/social/hard science or math preferred)
      - First business hire (BD / sales / strategy / operations)
      - Others (opportunistic)
    

We have phenomenal traction and stellar investors from an undisclosed seed
round, including: Y Combinator, Bessemer Venture Partners, Norwest Ventures,
Foundation Capital, Shasta Ventures, Auren Hoffman, Charles Songhurst, Joshua
Schachter, Jared Friedman, Kevin Hale, Semil Shah, Adrian Aoun, and other
great folks.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, near Caltrain, 101, and a hundred restaurants.

Email me directly, I’m a founder: mike@secondmeasure.com

------
jonwarman
Segovia | www.thesegovia.com | NY, NY | SF, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME | Software
to fight extreme poverty.

Segovia makes it possible to identify, verify, and deliver cash to people who
lack access to banking. Over a billion people worldwide receive social
protection or economic aid, but NGOs and governments operate anti-poverty
programs without modern enterprise tools, resulting in significant fraud,
waste, and delay. Our beneficiary enrollment and payment products dramatically
improve the distribution of essential resources to those who are hardest to
reach.

Segovia is a venture-backed, mission-driven, for-profit company, and we are
hiring exceptional full-stack software engineers who share in our vision. Our
team includes the founders of cash transfer charity GiveDirectly and early
engineers from Facebook and Foursquare. Our investors include Reid Hoffman,
Omidyar Network, and Global Innovation Fund.

In the press: [http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1](http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1)
[http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3](http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3)

Apply:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

------
mickle00
Amazon Services | [http://services.amazon.com/](http://services.amazon.com/) |
Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time | Salesforce.com Developer

Our team is hiring a Salesforce Developer to work on an exciting project
spinning up a new org taking advantage of the latest and greatest Salesforce
features! Want to build in the new Lightning Experience?Want to make an impact
designing a system from the ground up? Now’s your chance!

We're part of Amazon Services
([http://services.amazon.com/](http://services.amazon.com/)), and we are using
Salesforce to recruit and onboard more than two million Amazon Sellers in nine
countries--and counting! Third party sellers are our customers, and we work to
eliminate any challenges and pain points those sellers may face when selling
their products on Amazon’s marketplace platform.

In addition, our team has a daily tea time (our version of a stand-up), Old
Fashioned Fridays (which is what it sounds like), and gorgeous views of
Seattle’s Lake Union and the Space Needle.

For more information, see
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/375324](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/375324) or
email me at stmich at amazon

------
caleblloyd
Issuer Direct | Full Stack Engineer | Raleigh / RTP NC | Full-Time ONSITE

We are a small micro-cap public company (NYSE: ISDR) and have been growing
steadily since 2006. We specialize in helping other public companies with
their compliance and communication needs. As a full stack engineer, you will
be writing web applications that affect how thousands of public companies get
their work done and how millions of shareholders interact with those
companies.

Our software development team consists of 8 experienced developers working in
an open, collaborative workspace. We pride ourselves on staying on the edge of
technology, constantly tinkering with new software and commonly integrating it
into production (most of our sites are already served using HTTP/2). We have
fully embraced the Docker / containerization approach to software development
and run all of our micro services through Kubernetes.

Motivation to work hard, learn, and share what you know are our most important
values. Our newest project involves building a real-time web application.
Experience with PHP, Python, Go, MySQL, Redis, and HTML / JS / CSS are a plus.
Please include links or descriptions of projects you have worked on in the
past. Send applications to me directly at caleb.lloyd@issuerdirect.com

------
devspade
Litmus | Cambridge, MA or Remote | C# and Ruby Devs, System Administrators

[http://litmus.com](http://litmus.com)

Litmus helps more than 250,000 marketers make email better. Our web-based
email creation, testing and analytics platform empowers marketers, designers
and agencies to confidently deliver a superior subscriber experience.

Our backend is primarily C# with a mix of other stuff, our front end is a
rapidly expanding Ruby on Rails application. We're originally boot strapped
and just took our first round of growth equity 10 years in and have big plans
in 2016.

Ruby on Rails Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-
Rails-De...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer-Remote.html?source=HN)

.NET Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.ht...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.html?source=HN)

Sys Admins: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/Kq8kD2/Systems-
Administ...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/Kq8kD2/Systems-
Administrator-Remote.html?source=HN)

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | Los Angeles | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE possible

Stasis Labs is hiring a full-stack software engineer. We're a startup based
out of Los Angeles (Beverlywood) building a medical hardware + software system
for hospitals that will have a positive impact on people. Our first product
will be available in 2016. We are currently finishing up a pilot of our
product in a large hospital in Bangalore.

Our first product is a vital signs monitoring system for hospitals targeting
non-critical patients. These are patients who, today, are not currently
continuously monitored.

You will be the fifth full-time employee of Stasis Labs, and the second full-
time on the software team. You will have a great deal of autonomy and be
responsible for shaping the culture, technology and processes of our company.
We're a small team and are looking for someone who can learn quickly and
become competent in multiple parts of the tech stack.

Our software stack includes C++, an Android application, and a web application
(node.js backend, React frontend). We're using both Bluetooth Low Energy and
wi-fi. Our cloud backend is an important part of our product.

We are especially looking for someone with experience in dev-ops, server
management, and web application deployment. Somebody who can help optimize our
web deployment process and can write great full-stack web code in an
environment where security and data integrity are critical.

We are looking for someone excited to work with a variety of technologies on a
daily basis.

If interested, please email stasislabs+hn@gmail.com

------
xhrpost
Root Inc. | NodeJS Developer | Toledo, OH | ONSITE (partial remote possible) |
Full-time Root is looking for a candidate with a degree in Computer Science
(or an associated field) and/or 1-3 years’ experience in web application
development and dev-ops engineering to join our programming team. This
position will work with cross functional teams (including front end
developers, digital artists, film makers, graphic designers, and script
writers) to develop and maintain web applications. If you’re a jack-of-all
trades that enjoys participating in a project throughout the entire lifecycle,
we would love to talk to you! We look forward to a lively conversation about
such topics as source control, build scripts, automated testing, and the
merits of different production environments…. and hope you do too. We have an
awesome work environment and we're right off Rt. 23 so several of our
employees are able to commute from Ann Arbor, MI and some even come from
Detroit (partial remote work every week is a possibility).
[https://www.rootinc.com/about-us/careers/node-js-
developer/](https://www.rootinc.com/about-us/careers/node-js-developer/)

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

The volume of data created by governments and businesses is growing
exponentially. Organizations struggle just to store it all, let alone make
sense of it. Enigma helps organizations and individuals fuse, organize, and
explore data to make smarter decisions.​​

At Enigma, we started from the realization that there is an enormous quantity
of hidden knowledge locked away in data silos and obscure formats, just
waiting to be released. We are building data discovery and analytics tools
that make it simple for organizations to liberate their own private data, and
for the wider community to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated
public data platform. We believe data can reveal tremendous things about the
world and that it will continue to transform it in the years and decades to
come. After winning TechCrunch Disrupt NYC in '13, we have since grown into a
Series B Startup, and we're growing quickly!

Currently hiring Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly @lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
spacey
Fraugster | [http://www.fraugster.com/](http://www.fraugster.com/) | Berlin,
Germany ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Front-End Engineer

We're a small SAAS startup in Berlin tackling online fraud, we're VC funded
with experienced founders and a solid team. We are looking for a well-rounded
FE developer to build big-data visualization dashboards from scratch as well
as develop browser-related fraud detection tools.

You'll need to have an expert level of Javascript and solid experience
shipping finished products, you'll have a clean slate to start on, but we'd be
leaning towards using React. Primarily we're only interested in working with
someone who writes clean maintainable code.

As a company, problems are handled pragmatically & professionally,
expectations are high but we’re more interested in someone who knows where
their knowledge stops and wants to be constantly improving. The work
environment in comparison to other startups I’ve been in would best be
described as ‘sane’, in that projects are planned, code tested, efforts
estimated and reviewed. Our current team is cross-functional and highly
experienced in this field.

We offer competitive salaries, good working conditions and we are willing to
sponsor visas.

Please contact us at jobs@fraugster.com

------
rutuldave
Maxwell | Denver, CO | Full time | Fullstack Developer

[https://angel.co/maxwell-financial-labs](https://angel.co/maxwell-financial-
labs)

To get in touch, please send me an email at rutul@himaxwell.com

WHO ARE WE? Maxwell is building a community of the best real estate
professionals in the business, and our team is no different! We’re made up of
driven, collaborative, and authentic individuals that believe in what we do –
giving every person the power to complete complex financial decisions simply.
That’s what we all share: a deep passion to understand our customers and build
products that radically transform the way they engage with their finances.
We’ll do whatever it takes, wearing multiple hats every day, to make each
other and our customers a success. Come join us as we build a new way to
finance a home!

TECHNOLOGY We are a typical Ruby on Rails stack with plain ‘ol JavaScript and
React on the frontend. We use SASS for CSS.

WHAT YOU GET An opportunity to be a key part of an agile team of thinkers and
doers collaborating to help people complete complex financial decisions
simply. We offer meaningful equity at an early stage company, a competitive
salary, top-tier medical, dental and vision insurance, and flexible work hours
and vacation time.

------
prophetjohn
PolicyGenius | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-Time | Onsite

Software engineer (full-stack or front-end, mid-to-senior) We're looking for
multiple new team members to help us build and grow our Rails and React
applications.

Our stack:

\- A lightly service-oriented architecture with the backends powered by Rails
and a mix of Rails, Rails and React or full React on the frontend. Whatever
makes the most sense for the application in question

\- We use Redux as our flux-ish implementation of choice and believe strongly
in a styleguide-driven modular CSS architecture to help keep the UI
maintainable.

Our values:

\- High-quality, robust code. We achieve this with a heavy focus on strong
object-oriented design and great test coverage. We're firm believers in the
benefits of test-driven development

\- Collaboration and continuous learning - we pair program sometimes, we
review each others code all the time and we love to pragmatically explore new
technologies. We're able to keep our best practices evolving and help each
other get up to speed quickly on new things.

\- Full-stack skills. We're not all experts on all parts of the stack, but
anyone can jump in and help wherever and as the team grows, everyone will be
encouraged to rotate projects regularly to stay sharp and challenged.

About you:

\- You're strong in either Rails or React (even better if both) and eager to
work on both the front and back ends.

\- You practice TDD and have strong opinions about why you do it.

About us:

PolicyGenius is changing the way America shops for insurance. We're an online
education and shopping platform for insurance akin to TurboTax for insurance.
It's a big, confusing industry and we're making it easier for consumers to
understand insurance and purchase it. Check out our CEO's article in
Entrepreneur about how we're disrupting the industry:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095)
Questions/applications: Email josh@policygenius.com

All roles:
[http://careers.policygenius.com/](http://careers.policygenius.com/)

------
clx
CLX Communications Canada - [http://clxnetworks.com](http://clxnetworks.com)
\- Montreal, QC - Full-Time - ONSITE

CLX is a Swedish based company, offering enterprises direct and efficient
access to more than seven billion mobile subscribers worldwide, using one
simple API. Our cloud communication platform is based on technology that is
also used for critical telecom services by more than 70 mobile operators
worldwide.

Positions:

    
    
      One (1) Full-Stack Web Developer
    

We are looking for ONE highly motivated and skilled full-stack web developers
(mainly Java, but some other languages like Python) in our Montreal office, to
strengthen our team of 5, to follow our growth.

We work according to AGILE values of continuous improvement, highest quality
standards, openness and sustainability.

A lot of autonomy is given to team members in the daily organization of the
work, each person is asked to participate in all parts of the development flow
according to their skills and interests.

We like to have a great deal of fun on a daily basis, but are also very
serious about the work being accomplished. Working with us is hard and
intensive but extremely rewarding.

CLX offers many great perks such as flexible work hours, generous group
insurance plan, regular lunch & learns, constant stock of fruits, candies and
coffee. Our office is located in the heart of downtown Montreal near the
Quartier des Spectacles.

Want to know more? Please go to our LinkedIn Job Offer:
www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/76617684

------
cprayingmantis
Castle Branch | Senior DBA | Wilmington, North Carolina | On-site | Full Time

Description: CastleBranch is seeking a Senior Database Administrator (Sr. DBA)
to join our growing team of technology enthusiasts as we expand our
transactional and Big-Data service portfolio. You will be a key participant in
selecting and building a scaleable, cloud-based infrastructure for hosting,
managing, and expanding our data services.

Requirements: 5+ years experience with two or more enterprise SQL databases
such as Oracle, SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL. We happen to use MySQL so the
more knowledge of MySQL the better.

Strong command of at least one database procedural language preferably PL/SQL
for Postgres or Oracle

Working knowledge of Linux and Microsoft Windows operating systems as database
server platform

Design database environments and databases

Design, develop, modify, test, release/deploy and maintain database objects

Design database objects and supervise develop, modify, test, release/deploy
and maintain by other DBAs

Design, develop, modify, test, release/deploy and maintain database security
and audit solutions

Design, develop, modify, test, release/deploy and maintain database recovery
solutions

Engage SMEs and vendors to provide assistance to resolve more complex
incidents as required.

Send your resume to: samm@castlebranch.com and be sure to mention you saw this
on Hacker News

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo [https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com) — London, UK — Full Stack
Developer — ONSITE, Full Time

We remove friction in key interactions between businesses and customers at
events, and right now are building B2B SaaS software that significantly cuts
out paperwork and increases efficiency of customer data capture activity.

Join our development team and help improve and build great solutions used by a
customer base that already includes Harrods, Sony, Red Bull Racing and Marie
Curie Cancer Care.

Our stack includes ReactJS, PHP, MongoDB, Cordova, HTML/JS/CSS, Apache,
Docker, AWS – and we’re currently looking for someone who wants to get
involved across the whole stack, ideally with either some hybrid app or server
management experience. A great fit for us will be a curious and thoughtful
person who shares in our team values. Our office is just a 5 minute walk to
Big Ben in the heart of London. We offer equity.

If you're keen, please drop me (Andy) a note with the specific reasons why
this role appealed to you at jobs@akkroo.com - you can read more detail here:
[https://akkroo.com/jobs/full-stack-developer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/full-
stack-developer)

------
almccoy
M1 Finance - Downtown Chicago (onsite only, remote not available)
www.m1finance.com "Your money when you need it, invested when you don't." We
are a Chicago-based automated investing start up.

We are looking for an ANDROID ENGINEER to join our all star team and to help
build our application from scratch. Must have Android SDK & have published at
least 2 consumer-facing apps on the Google Play store.

To get in touch with us, send an email to Amy @ a.mccoy@m1finance.com

~~~
cpfohl
No need to say anything about Rem0te. "Onsite" or "Onsite only" are pretty
clear.

------
coolphoenix
Full Stack Ruby on Rails Developer | stellenticket.de | Berlin, Germany |
REMOTE or ONSITE

We are a small soft­ware com­pany of 6 people. Since 2010 we run mod­ern
online job portals for uni­versit­ies and organ­iz­a­tions in Ger­many.
Addi­tion­ally we build web based soft­ware for our cli­ents.

To amp­lify our devel­op­ment speed we are search­ing for a Ruby on Rails
Developer.

You help us to build and develop our Ruby on Rails pro­jects fur­ther. Right
now we build "post­Deck", a social media pub­lish­ing and shar­ing plat­form
with some new ideas, re-imple­ment and mod­u­lar­ize our job portal soft­ware
in RoR 4.2/5 and refine our internal task man­ager soft­ware "TaskMan­ager".

The usual stack is: Ruby 2.3, Ruby on Rails 4.2 (migrat­ing to 5 once it is
stable), RSpec, jQuery, Bour­bon, Neat, Post­gr­eSQL, git, RuboCop

Required experience with:

    
    
        - Ruby on Rails 4+
        - HTML5, CSS3 ,JavaS­cript
        - SQL
        - RSpec
        - git (fea­ture branch work­flow)
    

What we of­fer:

    
    
        - Competitive salary
        - Work­ing lan­guage Ger­man or Eng­lish
        - Freelancing first, permanent position if it fits
        - Remote or onsite work­ing is pos­sible
    

Please e-mail apply@stellenticket.de, Mr. Mar­kus Doits, if you are
inte­rested or have any ques­ti­ons.

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time, INTERN
- [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
farm better.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

We're looking for engineers of all kinds! Check out
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers). We are also starting
our intern search for next spring and summer!

===== How to apply =====

If you apply through this link you should get priority:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT59VfwM&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT59VfwM&cs=9vCbVfwX&page=Job%20Description&j=ovwn2fwa)

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk about
it in length. If you are interested, please email me directly at
skhalsa@climate.com.

------
mcullinan
Canopy Innovations | New York, NY | Onsite | www.canopyapps.com

    
    
         *******************
         === Looking for ===
         *******************
    

* Lead UI / UX Designer -- seeking a creative leader able to think about high-level user experience as well as get down and dirty producing wires, mockups, marketing materials, landing pages, logos, etc.

* Android Engineer -- seeking a full-time Android Engineer to join our small, collaborative team and own the end-to-end development of our Android applications.

* Full Stack Developer -- looking for someone with solid Rails and/or Python experience to help improve upon and bring new features to our web-based medical language learning courses.
    
    
         *******************
         === Why Canopy? ===
         *******************
    

\- We're a small, tight-knit team located in the heart of NYC, working to
solve the language barrier problem in healthcare and improve the health of
millions.

\- Canopy has won multiple innovation awards from the National Institutes of
Health (NIH), and is a winner of the 2014 PILOT Health Tech NYC award.

\- Our products are used across 2,500 hospitals / clinics and 35 medical
schools.

If you're interested in joining a sharp, motivated team solving big problems
-- send your info to mcullinan@canopyapps.com

------
finsight
Finsight | New York, NY | Full-Time & On-site | Full Stack Developer |
jordan@finsight.com

Finsight comprises 3 (soon to be 5) essential, best-in-class services that
offer the banking industry a highly accessible, cost-effective and
frictionless environment to research, prospect, structure, market and monitor
new issue and secondary market securities.

Our flagship service, Deal Roadshow (www.dealroadshow.com), is a next
generation electronic syndication platform used by investment banks during the
process of issuing new debt or equity. In 2015, thousands of institutional
investors spent thousands of hours analyzing hundreds of billions of dollars
of new issue, in Deal Roadshow, on behalf of the nation's leading investment
banks.

We are a small, but very ambitious 8-person team. In two years, we
bootstrapped our business into profitability. We are currently working on
several exciting projects that we believe have the potential to change the way
a significant part of Wall Street does business. We welcome the opportunity to
have you be a part of it.

Necessary Skills -5 years of experience building, deploying, and maintaining
web applications -Experience developing scalable web applications with PHP and
JavaScript -Plus: good understanding of server administration

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting people create
tools to organize their world. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of
Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that people can repurpose to create
their own applications. Our product roadmap is filled with interesting
enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will push the boundaries of
Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android. There are 13 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google,
Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and
capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration.

We’ve raised over $10 million in funding, and we were recently featured on the
App Store.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (DFW) | Onsite |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

\- Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle,
JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC and Python is a plus.

\- Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with
hardware co-design, QT, Django, React a plus.

\- Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily
Freescale Kinetis parts and the Freescale MQX RTOS. Ahem, NXP parts.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile.

------
pferg
ArtBinder | New York | Full Time | ONSITE

 __* About __*

The leading digital solution for the art world. It's an exciting time to be at
ArtBinder; these roles include a lot of responsibility and the potential to
apply your expertise to a fast-growing, Series A startup. www.artbinder.com/

 __* We’re looking for __*

\- Senior Architect - We’re Looking for a Senior Architect that can
potentially grow into CTO to lead a technical refresh of ArtBinder. Looking
for the right candidate to lead a greenfield project, and lead our technology
strategy moving forward. This is a hands-on role and a huge opportunity for a
technical leader. [https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/109599-sr-software-
architect...](https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/109599-sr-software-architect-
developer)

\- Sr. UI Engineer - As a senior UI Engineer, you will have the opportunity to
lead the development of our Front-End client in pure javascript.
[https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/106664-senior-frontend-
engin...](https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/106664-senior-frontend-engineer)

 __* How to Apply __*

If you are you interested in senior engineering roles please email parker @
artbinder.com

Thanks!

------
rpodell
Twenty20 | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Twenty20 is helping amateur photographers sell their work, and creating a new
inventory of amazing photos for creatives to use in their work, allowing them
to break free of traditional, inauthentic, staged stock photography. The
oldest photographs in Getty's image catalog have literally been for sale since
1920 - so boring.

By crafting a mobile experience that allows photographers to get inspired,
gain a following and get exposure, as well as sell some of their work, we've
grown to a massive community of 250,000 photographers, and we've got big
brands using our photos: Google, Uber, Viacom, and Birchbox, to name a few.

Our values? We are guided by our mission and steered by metrics. We focus on
the one thing that matters today. Along with a strong bias for speed and
learning, we strive for excellence and elegance. We believe in being open and
honest with one another. We believe in obsessing over our users, not our
competitors. We are a perpetual work in progress.

We're looking for: \- Full Stack Engineers (we mostly use Ruby and other
elements of a Rails-like stack) \- Mobile / iOS Engineers (the mobile product
we build is at the core of our business) \- Product Designers (the
intersection of technology with media and design makes this an especially fun
place for creators) \- Product Analysts (data is at the heart of everything we
do) \- Product Managers (driving revenue and retention through product is a
top priority)

If you're interested, check out our jobs page:
[http://www.twenty20.com/jobs](http://www.twenty20.com/jobs)

------
webwright
Seattle, Onsite | software engineers / firmware engineers / designers (full
time)

A few months ago, we (www.glowforge.com) finished the biggest 30-day
crowdfunding campaign in history... Just shy of $28M.

We're building a low-cost CNC laser cutter/engraver can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to
software. Our cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to
make it dead simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps,
board games, and anything else you can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, have $9M in funding from Foundry/True (in additional to
~$28M in crowdfunding), and have 20 employees. The three founders have
manufactured hardware, sold companies, gone thru YC, and built profitable
businesses... We've got engineers from Google, Amazon, Apple, and a few from
less traditional backgrounds.

Our greatest need right now is (web) software engineers, but we're interested
in passionate creators of all stripes. To learn more, check us out at
glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

------
almccoy
M1 Finance - Downtown Chicago, IL (onsite only) www.m1finance.com Your money
when you need it, invested when you don't. We are a Chicago based automated
investing start up.

We are looking for an onsite ANDROID ENGINEER to join our all star team of
engineers and help to build our application from scratch. Must have Android
SDK & have published at least 2 consumer facing Apps to the Google Play store.

To get in touch with us, send your resume to Amy @ a.mccoy@m1finance.com

------
poooogles
Infectious Media | London, England | Onsite, EU Only | Site Reliability
Engineer

We are a young, vibrant and award winning company specialising in programmatic
advertising. Founded in 2008 at the inception of programmatic, we were one of
the first practitioners globally and a pioneer in Europe. Today, we run global
programmatic campaigns for leading advertisers from our office in London. On
any given day we have campaigns live in over 25 countries. Each month we
process more than 300 billion ad decisions and terabytes of data. Unlike most
agencies we have built our own RTB infrastructure from the ground up, enabling
us to react quickly to new market opportunities.

Our RTB infrastructure at a core is written in Go, with supporting services
using Ruby, Python. We run a micoservices architecture powered by Mesos and
Marathon supported by an internally written ETL scheduler which you will help
develop and maintain. Some of the other technologies we use include Google Big
Query/Kafka/Rails/Docker/Redis/Clojure and much more.

Benefits: Company bonuses, options scheme, 25 days + public holidays, pension,
cycle to work, health cash back, lunch once a week, drinks on Friday and more.

Contact: sam.pegler@infectiousmedia.com

------
BroomeStreet
Citymaps is hiring for Engineering and Design!
[https://about.citymaps.com/](https://about.citymaps.com/)

Senior Product Designer | FULL-TIME ONSITE (New York City) or FULL-TIME REMOTE
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W21PAgiq1MDnXyySlsCB9OJt...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W21PAgiq1MDnXyySlsCB9OJtDy0qVS3FJdDNTBshi4M/edit)

Product Designer | FULL-TIME ONSITE (New York City) or FULL-TIME REMOTE
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13zuAnmJEvzJPiZ7gqu8a1Xz-...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13zuAnmJEvzJPiZ7gqu8a1Xz-4ztIgtr3TbNT-
OgxW-c/edit)

Android Engineer | FULL-TIME ONSITE (New York City) or FULL-TIME REMOTE
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Iafe_sV3yUYXilL9VtGqLpjb...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Iafe_sV3yUYXilL9VtGqLpjbAV0Zu2e4JruYGSxvhJQ/edit)

iOS Engineer | FULL-TIME ONSITE (New York City) or FULL-TIME REMOTE
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mIp0Jq4Tv3Z_vaERvHSz06ec...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mIp0Jq4Tv3Z_vaERvHSz06ecvXOCXfNN6jcRhh7k1YU/edit)

Scala Backend Engineer | FULL-TIME ONSITE (New York City) or FULL-TIME REMOTE
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/19uMdDQLdHbAFlN8SHybmUSKT...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/19uMdDQLdHbAFlN8SHybmUSKTZ3Dmiw3pjleP2c2CnIM/edit)

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) - [http://codecombat.com](http://codecombat.com) \- onsite
in San Francisco

We're making a programming game for learning to code. This is going to be the
default way that everyone learns programming. We're 100% open source and
looking for sales and engineering.

See [https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat) for
more details.

------
ajuhasz
Fynd — NYC, NY — Frontend web dev (fullstack) — ONSITE Full-time or Intern

Fynd is the personal shopper for everyone. People hate having to open tabs
with different online stores and browse page after page of results. Fynd
curates the best fashion stores from around the web and gives everyone a
personal shopper that you control with a simple set of likes.

We’re looking for employee #1. Fynd is seed-funded and we have a prototype
that we’re getting great responses to. You’ll be our second developer and will
have a significant say in the product and the technologies we use. If you’ve
been dreaming of being part of a startup from the very beginning, here’s your
chance. Compensation includes base salary, benefits and significant equity.

We’re looking for a front-end engineer, especially if you can go full-stack.
We’re a dynamic fast moving team and need someone who can completely own parts
of the product and knows when to go with the stable and proven tech, and when
to go with newest and shiniest.

Do you have strong opinions on developing for the web in 2016? Do you care
deeply about usability of the web? Do you love data? Love fashion?

Frontend stack: React, redux, immutable.js, babel 6, webpack Backend stack:
Node, express, knex, bookshelf, neo4j, postrgresql

Get in touch at adam@fynd.fashion

------
_fs
NetBurner | [http://netburner.com](http://netburner.com) | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE

NetBurner provides all of the hardware, software and tools to connect new and
existing products to a network. Our small embedded devices are network
enabling hundreds of thousands of products around the world. Join our company
and get the chance to help design, implement, and show off your ideas on our
hardware and software platform. We have multiple positions, as detailed below.
Ideal candidates in software positions should be proficient in C and C++.

* System Architect \- Develop and maintain GCC based cross-compiling toolchains runnable on multiple OS platforms.

\- Develop and maintain GNU Make based build systems

\- Maintain our C.I. implementation based on Jenkins

* Software Test Engineer \- Design and create example applications for end customers to demonstrate product features

\- Develop, maintain and execute software and hardware test plans

* Marketer / Graphic Designer / Web Developer \- Work as part of our business development team to reach new markets

\- Administrate our Joomla install

\- Research and write about new topics and technologies to generate interest
in our product.

If you have any questions or comments about any of our positions or
technology, please reach out to me directly fstanley @ netburner (dot) com.

------
aerique
The Dutch office of Arbor Networks, located in Delft, is looking for a full-
time web application developer to help build modern user interfaces for our
web-based network security applications.

Junior developers with a knack for security, networking and an interest in UI
development are also invited to apply.

While your main focus will be the front-end, it is not a pure front-end job!
We are a small team and at times you will be expected to pick up back-end
tasks which require Linux[1] knowledge.

The main language in the office is Dutch and you will be expected to learn it
if you do not know it already. Initially you can get by with English.

If you're interested contact gertjan.schoenmaker@arbor.net or check the full
job text and apply here:

\- [http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-
uijav...](http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-uijavascript-
applications/B3EDD719B0E14CACAEB6DC80A76C5C46/job/) (English)

\- [http://www.intermediair.nl/vacature/9162969/software-
develop...](http://www.intermediair.nl/vacature/9162969/software-developer-ui-
javascript-applications) (Dutch)

[1] Well, mostly Unix knowledge actually.

------
karmel
Genia Technologies | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Genia’s mission is to make genetic information universally available through
massively parallel DNA sequencing. Our proprietary nanopore-based platform
allows for single molecule, electrical, real-time analysis without the need
for complicated optics or fluidics. In other words, Genia’s sequencing
platform is cheaper, faster, and better than any of the alternatives, and thus
has the potential to revolutionize medical care by bringing genetic analysis
to the clinic. With our platform, we can truly reach the $10 genome, and begin
to make practical the promises of personalized medicine.

We are hiring for multiple software engineer, data engineer, and algorithm
development positions. We have tons of data coming off our sequencer, and we
need Python, Cassandra, and distributed systems experts to help us analyze it
all.

Full details here: [https://angel.co/genia-
technologies](https://angel.co/genia-technologies) but the long and short of
it is-- if you want to work in a fast-paced research environment full of
people passionate about changing the speed at which science and medicine
operate, email me: karmel.allison@roche.com

------
sp33der
Corista | Full-time Senior Full Stack Engineer | Boston, MA | On-site or
Remote

## Company ##

Corista is a small, versatile software development company focusing on
solutions for Pathologists, Hospitals and Pharmaceutical companies. We produce
a scalable, secure platform, accessible from any web-enabled device,
implementing the only image agnostic digital pathology solution.

## My misc .02 ##

We've doubled our swdev team in the last year (now 10 people) and are
continuing to grow. Our team consists of both on-site and remote devs. Our HQ
is in Concord, MA and a small satellite office in Davis Sq (Somerville, MA).
We put a very high value on team fit as it's very important to our culture.

We are now running our platform on AWS and it's exciting to be moving our
workload to "the cloud" and to add DevOps to our arsenal of skills.

## What we're looking for ##

* An expert (Senior meaning 5+ years) in Ruby on Rails and JavaScript and has UI experience and likes to do things right the first time.

* Wants to be a major contributor on a small, tightly-knit team of senior developers and scientists.

* Is an active “doer” and can lead by example.

* Easy to work with and interact with, seeks out the problem areas and wants to find solutions to them.

## More about us ##

Go here -->
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/corista](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/corista)

recruiting@corista.com

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech startup
combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for two roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Sales and Marketing Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29) (ONSITE)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

------
ebounty
Amazon Echo & Alexa - Cambridge, MA-Seattle, WA-Sunnyvale, CA

The Amazon Speech team is a group of scientists, inventors and developers
working on audio, machine learning, speech and natural language solutions that
revolutionize how customers interact with Amazon’s products and services. The
team’s mission is to push the envelope in automatic speech recognition (ASR)
and natural language understanding (NLU) in order to provide the best possible
experience for our customers. Products such as Amazon Echo, Amazon Dash, and
Fire TV are illustrative of the user-delighting spoken language solutions
Amazon is building.

In addition to engineers interested in ML and speech we are also building a
brand new team in Kendall Square, Cambridge and looking for our first dev
hires. The Information Retrieval team will work to develop the Alexa
understanding of the kinds of questions users will ask such as ‘What are the
movie times in Kendall Theater tonight?’ ‘How tall is Barack Obama?’ ‘Can you
tell me joke?’ -Have you worked with a variety of programming languages Java,
JavaScript, C/C++, Objective C, Python, Ruby, C#? --Do you have experience
working with REST based interfaces?

Send me a note- ebbounty@amazon.com

Best, Emma

~~~
ebounty
I've gotten to talk with some really great candidates and have even hired 2
from this post! I'd like to add that we are also looking for QA and Test
engineers to join us in each of these locations. Incredible, fun managers
working on a very cool invention!

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Senior Data Scientist, Deep Learning Data Scientist, Computational Research
Scientist

We have 20 TB of high-resolution images of human cells, some diseased, some
healthy, which we have to statistically distinguish as a first step to finding
cures for rare genetic diseases. Our small team of biology and math Ph.D.’s
has the potential to save lives and be at the forefront of the revolution in
image-based biological analysis.

What we do

There are more than 5,000 untreated rare genetic diseases, which together
affect nearly ten million people in the US alone. Each of these diseases
affects too few people for traditional pharmaceutical companies to approach
them, so we're building a way to seek treatments for hundreds of these
diseases in parallel. We aim to find treatments for 100 of them in the next 10
years.

What you’ll do

As a core member of our data science team, you’ll collaborate with our
biologists to guide our experimental design, improve the models that drive our
analysis, and use our data answer questions that guide our scientific and
technical strategy. We currently work mainly with the python scientific stack,
including pandas and IPython, and making some use of such libraries as
sklearn, while also building our own models for machine learning and
statistical inference. See the posts linked below for more details.

Logistics

We're based in Research Park at the edge of the mountains overlooking Salt
Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is literally out our back
door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts. We offer competitive pay,
health insurance, relocation assistance (working at the office is part of the
deal), equity, an awesome team to work with, and the chance to impact the
world in a massively positive way. We’re happy to sponsor, but you need to
already be authorized to work in the US.

Apply

Post: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist....](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist.html) Applications: datasci@recursionpharma.com

See who we are:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
jfraiman
PriceMethod | San Francisco | ONSITE

PriceMethod builds digital tools to empower hosts in the sharing economy to
earn more and work less. Our first tool was a dynamic pricing engine that
generates 30% in additional revenue for hosts. More exciting tools are coming
soon. We've been around for 15 months, are well funded, and have some big
announcements in the works.

We have a rock solid team of 10 which includes YC alums, data science PhD's,
former hedge fund engineers, a top notch product & design team, and killer ops
& support people.

We're hiring for the following roles:

1\. Front End Engineer (react experience required) \- Own development of our
front end \- Work directly with our product designer, CTO, and CEO

2\. Distributed Systems Engineer \- Full stack skills required \- Own our
entire distributed backend and re-engineer it to help us scale to the next
level and improve our performance \- Experience with Go or another distributed
systems language a plus

3\. Full Stack Engineer / Data Science Engineer \- Work with our Data Science
team and our Product team to turn our data insights into useful tools for our
users \- Extra points for background in data science or math \- Experience in
Rails required, experience in R a plus

4\. Senior Data Scientist \- Join our Data Science team and help drive our
pricing model forward \- Stats or Math PhD or equivalent experience required
\- Experience in R required

Competitive salary & benefits, significant equity, and the chance to join a
great team that's changing an industry.

hiring@pricemethod.com

------
Max2HQ
Max2 Inc, Makers of Scene - [http://www.sceneapp.io](http://www.sceneapp.io)
\- Full-Time or Summer Intern - ONSITE - New York, NY (US only)

NY Available Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Backend
Engineer - Editor

Scene helps you find places for you to go through personalized
recommendations, planning with friends, curated collections and by providing
real-time venue activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users
and merchants. We are looking for talented developers with a passion for
delivering polished mobile user experiences and working through complex
problems to join our development team and accelerate our app development. We
offer competitive compensation and benefits including early stage company
stock options. Work alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team
with experienced leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building
a new consumer platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS \- Graduating in 2016 or have graduated from a Master’s or
undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields \- Strong
understanding of MVC architecture pattern \- Strong knowledge in object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving \- Proficient
with memory management \- Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit
testing \- Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure,
automated processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io.
For more information, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/max2](https://jobs.lever.co/max2).

------
deet
Init.ai | New York (NYC), San Francisco (SF), Boulder | Full-Time

Init.ai is a platform that makes building conversational apps simple for
developers. We handle integration with messaging services, natural language
processing, and business logic, including integration with third-party APIs.

We are hiring for two positions:

Backend engineer (or full stack)

* Help build and develop our platform and APIs

* It's a developer facing product, so consistency and reliability are critical. Build something you'd want to use.

* Modern tech stack: Go, JavaScript, Postgres, DynamoDB for primary API; Go, Torch, Java, and Clojure for NLP components

* Help figure out how to scale training and deployment of customer-specific machine learning models while maintaining high performance and reliability

* Work closely with the client tools team to help develop CLI tools and a management console (in React)

Machine learning engineer

* This role is part research, part engineering. We want to push the boundaries of the NLP field while actively deploying those findings into the world

* Research, develop, extend, and productize our NLP and machine learning systems, based on cutting edge techniques

* Would be responsible for developing and improving models and systems, as well helping to deploy the models in a scalable and efficient manner

* Potential to publish significant findings if developed

Email jobs@init.ai if interested.

------
eddwin
Cvent Inc, [http://www.cvent.com](http://www.cvent.com) / ONSITE (McLean VA,
Portland OR, Austin TX, Atlanta GA, New Brunswick CAN) / VISA sponsorship
available

We have hired a few from this thread, and excited to try again!

Cvent is the leading SaaS product company delivering web/mobile products for
the event, hospitality, and ticketing industries through the cloud. We have
experienced consistent 25-30% growth YoY, and were recently highlighted in
Fortune magazine ([http://for.tn/1JeA6lB](http://for.tn/1JeA6lB)). Publicly
traded as of 2013 (NYSE: CVT), we now have 1,900 employees across 8 cities
worldwide.

We are big proponents of open source technologies, adopting cutting edge
tools, and promoting from within to tackle our biggest challenges in scaling
and automating complex solutions.

Technologies we use: ReactJS, Docker, languages of your choice, CouchDB,
Redis, AWS, Chef, Elastic

Who we need:

\- Site Reliability Engineers

\- Internet Operations Engineers

\- Application Security Architects

\- Software Developers & Architects

\- Quality Engineers/SDET's

\- UX Designers & UI Developers

\- Product Managers

Excellent benefits, great office culture, and equity packages for every
employee.

Interested? Please email eyoon@cvent.com, and include "HN Response" in your
subject.

------
saurabh20n
20n | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE | [http://20n.com](http://20n.com) |
Machine learning, Data Mining, Bioinformatics, Microbial engineering

Biology is severely under-utilized. 20n (YC W15) fixes that using software
predictions to create cells that produce pharmaceuticals, materials and other
products. We created an organism that eats sugar and produces Paracetamol
(acetaminophen) -- the active ingredient of Tylenol. This is the first
biological means of making paracetamol.

20n has existing Fortune 500 customers with great incoming revenue. We are
also backed by Khosla Ventures, YCombinator, and DARPA. Our core technology is
a data mining and machine learning platform for biological data. We routinely
distribute using Spark, write approximation algorithms for NP-complete
problems, and push the software predictions to robots that build the microbes
at lab-in-the-clouds. We are looking for algorithms experts who want to see
their predictions create new life!

Full job descriptions:

* Scientist, Microbial (strain) engineering: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:make](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:make)

* Machine learning: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict)

* Data mining: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input)

* Bioinformatics: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence)

------
danialtz
Full-stack web developer | Caremondo GmbH | Munich, Germany | On-site

We're looking for engineers to join our quickly growing team and help us
fundamentally change the way patients seek healthcare providers. Caremondo is
a rapidly growing startup in the medical tourism market that helps
international patients find the most suitable hospitals and treatments
worldwide. We offer a full-service platform where patients can compare both
medical and aesthetic treatments and book appointments in more than 100
trusted hospitals worldwide. We have already connected thousands patients from
over 25 countries to specialized hospitals around the world.

We offer a pleasant and challenging working environment with an ambitious
young team of individuals in a beautiful office at the heart of Munich.

 __MINIMUM SKILLS AND QUALIFICATIONS __

\- You have work experience in front-end and backend development, \- You have
advanced knowledge in one of the common web development languages, \- You
enjoy designing, scaling, and optimizing systems to make them super fast,
while still being nicely maintainable,

 __PREFERRED SKILLS __

\- Hands on experience with Python and Django, even better if continuous
deployment and test-driven development are part of your daily chores, \-
Experience with data science and analytics, \- Experience developing apps with
React or Angular.

Interested? Email me: danial.taherzadeh@caremondo.com, mentioning HN in the
title. More info: [https://caremondo.com/en/jobs/full-stack-web-developer-
mf/](https://caremondo.com/en/jobs/full-stack-web-developer-mf/)

------
ivanmanolov90
New York City | ONSITE | Full Time | iOS Developer

Reaktor is a creative technology studio. We craft renowned digital services
and user experiences that people love. With offices in New York, Tokyo and
Helsinki, we are a team of 350 best in class designers, developers, digital
innovators and IoT specialists. We deliver one-of-a-kind solutions for
ambitious clients, such as HBO, Michael Kors, Nasdaq, Samsung, Supercell, and
Finnair.

From sophisticated brand and concept design to cutting edge software
development, we work hands on—from scratch to shipped product, with precision,
pace and humble curiosity. We believe high quality is achieved through an
intertwined process of design and production, and swear by prototyping and
data.

We are looking for you, an iOS developer who can create beautiful and
functional applications, to join our team in New York. You know the ins and
outs of the Apple ecosystem, and master technologies like RxSwift and Realm.
iOS applications are crucial for our clients. We develop mobile streaming
services for media companies, business knowledge platforms for retail brands,
and tools for seamless customer journeys through direct communication and
better service. The way we see it, iOS and mobile are a platform with unique
capabilities for practical innovation.

So please, introduce yourself. Tell us your story and what drives you. Details
of any open source projects and your GitHub repository are highly regarded.

Get in touch with Mikael Kopteff and Eetu Blomqvist through careers-
ny@reaktor.com.

Full Job Posting: [http://reaktor.com/careers/ios-
developer/](http://reaktor.com/careers/ios-developer/)

------
aytanb
SSG | New York, NY | ONSITE | Software Engineer (systems focus) | ssgllc.com |
resume@ssgllc.com

At SSG we have brought together some of the world’s brightest traders,
researchers, and technologists to collaborate and solve some of the most
intellectually stimulating and technically challenging problems faced in any
industry. Our cross discipline team holds degrees in Computer Science,
Electrical Engineering, Math, Physics, and Statistics. We share ideas and
collaborate to maximize our differing experiences and backgrounds. Our team
finds inspiration everywhere, including academia and parallel industries,
sparking our next great ideas.

We hired two amazingly talented developers to join our core team last month,
as well as the QA analyst we were looking for, however we are still growing
and looking for people with a DNA for building systems.

Necessary Skills

Two+ years of experience working in a systems engineering role

Ability to understand, build, and evolve large systems

Familiarity with current tools and best practices for devops, data pipelines,
production servers

Experience with modern computing stacks: networking, storage tiers, OS's,
containers, build systems, etc.

Able to quickly enumerate design options, understand tradeoffs, and make the
right decisions based on experience

------
jrx
Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full time | Onsite, relocation

Independent View is an asset management firm focusing on quantitative
investment strategies. We are a young, energetic, research-driven company
consistently outperforming benchmark returns. For this, we were recently
awarded Best Newcomer Commodity trading advisor in 2015 by CTA Intelligence
Magazine. We are keen to build on our early success and are looking for talent
to expand our Research and Development team.

We are hiring for a very hands-on developer position with direct ownership of
multiple internal products. Pace of work is fast, decisions are made quickly
and communication is efficient within our tight-knit team.

If you see yourself growing together with a very promising young company, this
may be just the right place for you. We are a small, highly multinational
team, communicating mostly in English. We value our casual, creative
atmosphere, with emphasis put on tangible results and technical arguments.

If you’d like to meet, have a chat and get some more information about the
company email me jerry at independentview.com. When found the right match,
we’ll be more than happy to help with relocation to Amsterdam, which is a
lovely city to live in.

------
admc
Betable | San Francisco | [https://betable.com](https://betable.com) | Full
Time | ONSITE, RELOCATION

Betable is transforming one of the most opaque and highest revenue-generating
industries in the world - gambling and betting. Our vision is to democratize
this $500bn industry, allowing any game developer to build legal gambling
games without needing their own licenses and operate those games globally on
any device.

We are Series A funded with exciting revenue, a small engineering team and a
modern tech stack (Node, Angular, React, GO, Cassandra, Puppet, etc). We have
strong values and awesome investors (True Ventures, Greylock, Venture51 etc).
Come help us transform an industry!

Positions:

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Web:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f29b0dc0)

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Server:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b3724a0)

\- Sr. Operations Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-
cfa2ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-cfa2ab011d2e)

\- Engineering Manager, Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba8...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba87b875e)

------
tappticde
Tapptic Germany | Berlin | Full Time | Onsite

Tapptic thinks, designs and develops intelligent mobile applications that
reinforce the digital strategy of its customers. From the creation to the
launching of your project, our agency accompanies you with its know-how for a
dynamic mobile experience.

We're looking for a:

Technical Project Manager

We are searching for an experienced Project Manager with a track record of
successful projects in the digital, mobile or service design space. Our
Project Managers love to solve problems and should have experience working
with international teams and clients ranging from startups to large
corporates.

\- Does this sound like you?

\- A problem solver

\- Have a wealth of experience in managing digital projects with international
teams

\- Know how to lead and motivate a team

\- Are organised and able to organise others

\- Strong knowledge of the mobile app ecosystem and industry standards

\- Interested in coming up with innovative concepts and executing these on
time and on budget

\- Speak English & German (French an added bonus)

\- Handle the inevitable crises with calm and poise

\- Strong analytical mind and first-class communication skills

\- You have an eye for detail and work rigorousl \- You are a good person

Contact daniel.westerlund@tapptic.com for more information.

See our other jobs at
[https://tapptic.workable.com/](https://tapptic.workable.com/)

------
relinklabs
DevOps | Copenhagen | Full Time | ONSITE

At RelinkLabs we analyze big data across the web and build applications that
are used by recruiting organizations to identify, assess and recruit top
talent. We are growing fast, and are looking for a brilliant DevOps Engineer
to strengthen our tech team. Since we are all working in the field of Big
Data, you need to be in love in large amount of data and passionate about how
you can change the world with it.

Desired skills & experiences The DevOps Engineer is someone that can automate,
deploy, monitor, and manage complex cloud services for big data processing and
analysis on our AWS infrastructure.

> Experience with and deep appreciation for automation software, such as Chef,
> Puppet, Salt, or Hashicorp products. > Excited about designing automation
> process and picking your favorite tools, and is able to make a strong case
> for them. > Able to stuff anything and everything into a Docker container
> out of a sheer love of standardization. > Able to wrangle large-scale cloud
> providers, preferably previous experience with AWS. > Can run, tune, and
> scale databases. Most importantly: ElasticSearch. The more database
> familiarity, the better. > Has experience with distributed computing
> architectures, preferably already knows some or all of our following
> technologies: Spark, Kafka, HDFS, Mesos, Marathon, ZooKeeper.

We are looking for a person that could join our growing team of developers and
business folks, with the aim of helping us reaching our visions and dreams. We
expect you to be a self-starter, teach us things we don’t know and blow us
away with creative thinking and smart solutions. And always have a laugh with
us.

Check further info at relinklabs.com/careers

------
jkestner
Austin | Mobile developer (and beyond) | full-time, contract, interns

Supermechanical ([http://supermechanical.com](http://supermechanical.com)) is
looking for a developer to work on iOS apps, starting with the one for our
cooking thermometers, Range and Range Dial. You'll be coding everything that
people use to interact with our hardware, from the Bluetooth interface to the
look and feel of the app. Our goal is to make it invisible for people who just
want to get stuff done.

Other than Objective C, knowledge of other client or server-side languages
(say, Javascript and Python) is useful. Experience with Android or embedded C
is a bonus, but you'll have an opportunity to pick those up.

Supermechanical is a small company in Austin designing next-generation
consumer hardware ("Internet of Things" is a bad term, but we've been doing it
since 2011). We're scrappy, low-nonsense, and love manufacturing. This can be
a full-time, contract, or paid intern position. Contact
work@supermechanical.com with questions, work samples, GitHub repo, resume,
and thing you're most excited about having learned/learning next.

------
ig1
Senior Python Engineers | MarketInvoice | £60k-£80k | London, UK (our last two
hires were from HN)

[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already lending £30
million/month to small businesses and on track to double that within the next
year.

It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders and banks with
complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing transparency and
simplicity to the market.

All roles +meaningful equity options with low strike price and employee
friendly terms.

\--------------------

Drop me an email at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com if you're interested or just
want to chat.

(Our team uses Python but we're open to people from different technology
stacks; there are also other teams at the company using JS & C#/.Net if that's
what you're looking for. Also hiring for Product, Marketing, Risk, Sales, Ops,
etc - see
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers](https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers)
for details).

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Hack on a tech stack that includes the
latest in tech: Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor.js, Docker, and Kubernetes -
Sift through TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and
intelligence. - Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment.

Multiple open positions: \- Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack:
Meteor.js, PHP, JavaScript, BigQuery) \- Tech Lead, Software Engineer
(Infrastructure/DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Learn more about the positions us at www.sharethis.com/join If you want to
know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
mosquera@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
zaphoyd
University of Chicago, Humanities Division — Chicago, IL — ONSITE — Full Time
— Web Application Programmer

Humanities Administrative & Academic Computing is a small development team
(4-6 people). We are looking for a lead programmer for administrative web
applications & misc research projects. This position will maintain existing
applications as well as build new ones from the ground up.

As a part of a small team that operates the entire stack (from the physical
servers up) and has personal relationships with our clients you will have the
opportunity to learn or get involved in many aspects of web application
development beyond just writing code:

\- Consulting with the actual end users to build exactly what they need rather
than just something that looks good in a powerpoint deck.

\- Training end users, giving demos, mentoring student assistants

\- Automated testing, config management & deployment, basic performance tuning

Our stack is presently Ember.js / Ruby on Rails / Postgres / Solr / Redis /
Ubuntu Linux (and a bit of Drupal/PHP) and this position would have a
significant role in making future choices in technology direction.

This is a full time on-site position in Chicago, IL with sensible working
hours.

Application & more details at:

[https://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?qui...](https://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=230593)

The University of Chicago is an Affirmative Action / Equal Opportunity /
Disabled / Veterans Employer.

------
elix54
Thistle | San Francisco and Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Full-stack Software
Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/](https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/)

Thistle delivers delicious, organic and healthy meals to customers looking to
put their nutrition on autopilot. We make it incredibly simple to get and stay
healthy. Customers sign up for recurring subscriptions and we deliver hand
crafted meals in a delightfully simple experience. Eating healthy food has
never been easier.

The engine that powers our incredibly simple customer experience and our
complex operations is the technology behind the scenes. Our systems power
everything from customer orders, account management, and food feedback, to
inventory and production operations as we grow and scale. We are looking for
engineers to lead the charge as we grow within the Bay Area and beyond.

A glimpse of what's ahead for the team (in no particular order):

\- Manage data for massive-scale culinary operations

\- Empower delivery operations management

\- Continually reinvent and perfect the customer ordering experience

\- Experiment with user acquisition and engagement strategies

\- Real time inventory management

\- Optimized production and packing

Stack: Python, Django, Postgres, Bootstrap, Heroku

------
jamesfmilne
FilmLight Ltd | Software Engineer | London, UK (on-site)

FilmLight develops unique colour grading systems, image processing
applications and workflow tools that are transforming film and video post-
production and setting new standards for quality, reliability and performance.

Making great looking pictures isn't easy. It needs outstanding creativity,
appropriate technology and process—and a passion for moving images. If you're
reading this, we hope you share that passion with us, and we think you'll
appreciate what we have to offer.

We are looking to strengthen our software team with an experienced developer.

Candidates should have the following profile:

\- Lead software engineering experience

\- Excellent engineering skills in a C/C++/Linux/OSX environment

\- GPU development in OpenGL/OpenCL/CUDA

\- Flexible enough to adapt to existing code base

\- Experience of low level implementation of complex 2D rendering and
compositing operations.

Ideally you will have experience in production, post-production or visual
effects; if not, a strong interest in this area would be desirable. We would
also be interested in people from a games or visualisation background.

Check out our website:

[https://www.filmlight.ltd.uk/](https://www.filmlight.ltd.uk/)

Contact: work@filmlight.ltd.uk

------
apixio2015
Apixio,Inc.| Back End Engineer | San Mateo | Onsite

Be part of our technical team that build state of the art large scale data
service layers to power (i) big data, high throughput, medical processing
pipeline; and (ii) top notch end user web app layers.

Our Stack: Scala Cassandra Dropwizard ElasticSearch Redis RESTKey

Experiences:

The position will be accountable for developing new and improving existing
data services. Candidate will be experienced working within a services based
infrastructure Candidate will be experienced developing high scale data
services Candidate will be experienced creating, deploying and monitoring
highly available services Candidate will be experienced developing within a
continuous integration framework and in developing and maintaining effective
test assets

Key skills:

Great Scala programming skills, or great skills in other languages such as
Java, Closure, Python, Ruby and willing to apply that great skill set to Scala
Modern software development approach and skills: git, git workflow, agile
development, code review, unit tests, etc. Having experience with the
following database technologies or equivalent: MySQL, Cassandra, Redis,
ElasticSearch, Hive

If this job interest you, please send your resume to careers@apixio.com

------
SamFuelling
Fuelling | Remote | Full-Stack Engineer Intern

Fuelling is developing an innovative wellness platform that rewards employees
for their sportsmanship. We are an extremely early stage Startup accelerated
in the Netherlands by Rockstart Digital Health and currently in Paris as part
of "La French Tech". We are an international team from Argentina, France,
Spain and the UK.

[http://www.fuelling.club](http://www.fuelling.club)
[http://www.rockstart.com/accelerator/digitalhealth](http://www.rockstart.com/accelerator/digitalhealth)
[http://www.lafrenchtech.com](http://www.lafrenchtech.com)

If you can develop for Web, Android or iOS we want to talk with you! The
backend is currently a mix of Node.js and C# in Azure. We use microservices so
will also deploy services in golang, Scala or your language of choice.

The mobile apps are native and we plan to use React for the web app.

We are looking for a smart and ambitious intern to join the Development team
remotely. We work with BitBucket, Trello, Slack and Skype. You need to be able
to demonstrate knowledge of web, mobile or backend development. This is as
greenfield as it gets.

Hours are flexible and you will take on responsibility starting from day one.
You will be exposed to everything from front end web, front end mobile,
backend, DevOps, the works.

We are a design and engineering lead Startup.

If you are looking to experience what it’s like to be part of a brand new
European Startup, please get in touch.

jobs@fuelling.club

------
johnrball
Olo |Full Stack Engineer |New York or Remote in U.S |

This is a Full-Time Role

At Olo we develop an online food ordering platform used by many of the
country’s largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. We take
pride in a neat codebase with automated tests and continuous integration, and
encourage constant refactoring. We encourage new ideas and experimentation. No
part of the code base is off limits.

Olo is revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and
we're looking for talented engineers to join our team and help achieve this
vision. As part of the team you will play a significant and visible role in
helping us scale one of the most advanced food ordering platforms in the
market. While primarily focused on our back-end, the position requires a broad
technical background throughout the stack.

You'll work with a smart, passionate team dedicated to delivering amazing
products using modern tools and technologies such as .NET 4.5, ASP.NET MVC 5,
TeamCity, GitHub, and heavy use of OSS.

Requirements

* A passion for computing that extends beyond work

* At least 3 years on-the-job development experience at a senior technical level

* A drive to automate anything that has to be done more than once

* Excellent knowledge of C#, .NET and object oriented concepts

* Adept at writing unit tests and testable code, and working under distributed version control (preferably Git)

*In-depth understanding of Windows, SQL Server and networking concepts

Interested !!! Send me an email lets chat!!

johnball@olo.com

------
vitalandrew
Vital Enterprises | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Android Engineer

Vital Enterprises creates software for smart glasses to empower surgeons
saving lives, technicians building spaceships, and anyone doing critical
complex manual tasks. Join our team and help us push the needle -- we're a
seed-funded startup inventing the future and we need the smartest minds on the
planet!

If you're a seasoned Android Developer who's not afraid of venturing into
uncharted technical space, email: Andrew@vital.enterprises

Job Listing: [https://angel.co/vitalenterprises/jobs/42662-senior-
android-...](https://angel.co/vitalenterprises/jobs/42662-senior-android-
engineer)

our website: [https://www.vital.enterprises/](https://www.vital.enterprises/)

check out our 1 minute video:
[https://youtu.be/YNkbcfF43-U](https://youtu.be/YNkbcfF43-U)

Read about us at CES:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSnCCNbJxcWK+1d3+MKW2016010...](http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSnCCNbJxcWK+1d3+MKW20160104)

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Costa Mesa, CA + San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab that are using machine learning
to tackle the challenge of matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-
growing, and well-funded team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help
companies grow and individuals to take the next step in their careers.

Highly competitive compensation package includes significant equity. Learn
from a world-class team with significant in-house training and mentorship.
100% employee coverage for medical, dental, life, disability insurance, 401k,
catered lunches, paid gym membership, unlimited vacation and frequent company
outings.

We're looking for:

\- Full Stack Software Engineers

\- UX Designer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Sales positions at all levels

\- Product Manager

\- Financial Controller

~~~
aflex
None of the jobs are posted on that page and also no way contact information.

------
paulr_ablescent
Ablescent | [http://www.ablescent.com](http://www.ablescent.com) | Cambridge,
UK | ONSITE or REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time | Python/Django/SQL | Experienced
and Graduate Positions

Ablescent connects parents and caregivers with the people and resources needed
to ensure that every child grows into an able adolescent and every adolescent
matures into an able adult.

I am building a team to develop the back-end for our app in-house. In the
short-term, we will be using Python, Django and PostgreSQL, all deployed on
AWS. In the medium-term we will collecting and analyzing data.

Initially, we are recruiting for 3 positions: * Developer (backend) * DevOps
Engineer * Junior Developer

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful.

For more information, please visit [http://www.ablescent.com/#!join-the-
technology-team/x33pw](http://www.ablescent.com/#!join-the-technology-
team/x33pw)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. paul dot redman at ablescent etc.

------
apixio2015
Apixio, Inc. | Front End Engineer| Onsite

As a Front End Engineer you will build & maintain production web applications
on a modern front-end stack.

You will also write maintainable, reusable code to be used by members of the
engineering team. You will work with other engineering team members, product
managers, and UX designers to bring products from concept to completion. You
will also contribute to the evolution of our front-end platform through
ongoing research and evaluation of relevant technologies.

Our Current Stack:

Angular SASS/Compass Jade Gulp Django

Skills & Requirements:

Must haves-

Solid engineering/development skills Expertise in vanilla JavaScript (we use
plenty of tools, but understanding the concepts they are built on is a must)
Mastery of CSS and HTML Understanding of the build process for front-end apps
with tools like Gulp, Grunt, or Webpack Ability to analyze and optimize the
experience of our users for a whole application or a single component Awesome
personality

Nice to have-

Familiarity with ECMAScript 6/Next/2015 Wicked good GitHub account (and an
understanding of Git) Can show us how JavaScript can change the world
Spectacular back-end skills Experience with Java or Scala

If this job interest you, please send your resume to careers@apixio.com

------
hariananth
San Francisco, CA - Jobr - Full Stack Developer, Lead Machine Learning
Engineer, Lead iOS/Android Mobile Developer - 10 FTEs -
[http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just over
a year ago, and all key metrics continue to grow 50-100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M
in funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including
Lowercase Capital, Workday, the Tinder founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer
Ventures, and Eniac Ventures. Our platform has over 1M jobs across virtually
every industry and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re planning to
expand further later this year.

We’re looking for sharp, analytical engineers to help us continue to move
quickly and scale engineering operations. Ideal candidates have strong startup
experience and have a breadth of knowledge throughout multiple parts of the
software ecosystem. That said, we'll trade attitude and potential for
experience any day of the week :)

A bit of our stack:

* All major systems are written in Go, accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Scala data processing on Spark

* Search via Elastic on Found

* Mixpanel and Periscope for tracking (track everything)

* Table tennis - for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other. Send over an
introduction if you’re interested! intro [at] jobrapp.com

------
spmurrayzzz
Starry | Boston, MA & NYC | Full-time | ONSITE

Starry is an Internet company that creates easy-to-use Wi-Fi products and
radical ways to get Internet service. We started with Starry Station, the
world’s first ambient touchscreen, to give people unmatched visibility and
control over their in-home Wi-Fi with a glance, tap, or swipe. We also
invented new technologies that let us deliver superfast Internet service using
high-frequency spectrum. And we’re just getting started.

We love coming up with huge ideas and figuring out ways to bring them to life.
Our team spans RF engineering, hardware architecture, firmware, UX, UI,
software, industrial design, marketing, branding, and communications. And one
thing we all share is an intense desire to make something beautiful. Something
that makes a real dent. If that’s a desire you share, we should talk.

Some of our currently open roles:

\- Android Engineer

\- Senior RF/Microwave Engineer

\- Visual Designer

\- Senior Engineering Assistant

\- Global Supply Chain / Logistics Manager

\- Supply Chain Engineer

\- Firmware/Software Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Marketing Manager

\- Senior Hardware QA Engineer

\- Director of Integration & Program Management

\- Principal System QA

A full list and descriptions of our open roles can be found at
[https://starry.com/careers](https://starry.com/careers)

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. On-site only.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who just moved to a new office in St Katharine Docks. (Next to
Tower Bridge!)

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

    
    
        * Devops Engineers, both junior and senior
        * Software Engineers
        * Web and frontend engineers
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
mikedoel
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH (on-site, full time)

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We are hiring engineers and designers at our offices in Grand Rapids
or Columbus.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of
        technologies, which is a great opportunity to learn.
        In the past two years, we've worked with Python,
        Angular + CoffeeScript, Node.js, Ember.js, Swift,
        and Ruby/Rails.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we 
        each have lives, activities, and families outside of 
        work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are rare by 
        design.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, top notch benefits, 
        quarterly profit sharing, and more.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years 
        of experience building software with a variety of tools 
        and technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of 
        technologies, but you’re not afraid to use more. You 
        have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not 
        computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the 
        people you work with.
    

If you're interested, check out our website:

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

Also, feel free to get in touch with me: mike@mutuallyhuman.com

------
eddielim
Point | point.com | Palo Alto, CA (SF Bay Area, California) | Senior Software
Engineer | existing H1B VISA holders welcome | Full-time | ONSITE

Point ([https://point.com](https://point.com)) is an early-stage real-estate
fintech company funded by Andreessen Horowitz, Ribbit Capital, Bloomberg, SV
Angel, and others, tackling the growing real-estate affordability challenge
head on — our first product allows homeowners to unlock equity trapped in
their homes with no monthly payments, improving quality of life and
stimulating the economy. At scale, Point enables equity in residential real
estate to become a liquid, divisible, and tradable asset class.

We’re using Rails and will build services in Go as we scale. The ideal
candidate is comfortable with back-end design + implementation, has the
potential to be dangerous on the front-end, can build micro-services, and is
thoughtful about product and design.

We're six folks in Palo Alto and building an exceptional team that wants to
change how folks think about homeownership. If you are passionate about a
ground-zero engineering role, would love to chat, contact eddie at point.com
with your info!

TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/25/trialpay-cofounder-back-
wit...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/25/trialpay-cofounder-back-with-point-a-
novel-fractional-home-ownership-startup/)

Bloomberg: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-21/this-
start...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-21/this-startup-
wants-a-stake-in-your-home-poor-credit-no-problem)

------
glorithm
WorldGaming | Toronto, ONT Canada | Full-time Onsite

WorldGaming is the premier destination for the community of eSports
enthusiasts and competitive gamers to meet, watch, challenge and play in head-
to-head matches and tournaments for cash and prizes. We offers robust
community features with a variety of tournament formats such as brackets, team
play and leaderboards. We are all gamers here!

[https://worldgaming.com](https://worldgaming.com)

We were recently on the news -
[https://worldgaming.com/cineplex](https://worldgaming.com/cineplex)

Our stack: stackshare.io/worldgaming

We are hiring Full Stack Software Engineers (Node.js, Java) and a Software
Engineer in Test.

\- [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-
Softwar...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-Software-
Engineer-05f126c36443a392)

\- [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Software-
Engineer-...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Software-Engineer-
Test-3d43daecb5ac732d)

Come check out us!

Ed

CTO of WorldGaming

------
bleftson
Clariture - [http://clariturehealth.com](http://clariturehealth.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Full Time - ONSITE

We’re hiring back-end and front-end engineers to help us revolutionize
healthcare marketing. The healthcare industry is way behind in adopting many
of the innovations in digital marketing, and as a result there’s a massive
amount of money being wasted on ineffective marketing channels. Come help us
build the future of digital marketing for healthcare providers!

We’re hiring:

* Back-end engineers - [http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8a788267521a85a901523760b3800a75&id=8a7882675262b55001526a978ae400bd&source=)

* Front-end engineers - [http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8a788267521a85a901523760b3800a75&id=8a7882675262b55001526a93e9e900b7&source=)

Our stack:

Back-end: Python, Django, PostgreSQL

Front-end: AngularJS, d3.js, Foundation

Infra: AWS, Docker

------
kreemn
Android Engineer – poynt.com - Poynt –Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE)

We’re seeking a full-time Android Engineer that knows how to make their way
around the AOSP stack.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining Poynt OS (our
secure version of Android + payments firmware that’s gone through PCI-PTS
certification ) that will help small business from all around the world
process payments in new ways: EMV, NFC, old-school magstripe, other future
payment methods. We also build tools for pushing out software updates and
capabilities to Poynt devices.

We’re a team of Xooglers, Ex-Amazonians, and Ex-PayPals. We have commitments
from all across the world (U.S., Brazil, etc.) to replace brick-looking
Verifone and Ingenico payment terminals with our Poynt devices.

Poynt has raised $28M in Series B funding. Our investors include Oak
Investment Partners, Matrix Partners, and Google Ventures.

If you're interested in joining us as an early software engineer, learning
about the payments industry, changing the landscape of payments, learning
about what it takes to build payments hardware that’s always connected and
have deep Android expertise -- send your info to careers _at_ poynt.com

------
hargettp
Software Engineer | True Link Financial | San Francisco, CA (onsite)

A YC company in 2013, True Link Financial is an SF-based financial services
company that believes in quality financial services for all: from protecting
grandma’s money from scammers to providing supplemental financial tools that
support disabled Veterans.

85% of our work is in Rails, 10% is in Java, and about 5% is DevOps—AWS,
multiple SSL & IPSec VPNs, encryption, security, etc.

Our technology suite is complex, geographically distributed, and must be both
secure and robust to protect our customers, more so than your typical startup.

Did we mention that we built an IVR for customer service, and handle customer
incoming customer requests via SMS, too?

If you’re a nice person who has worked on hairy, wacky production full-stack
code before, let’s talk. You should be someone who can make things better
without being rude, judgmental or arrogant about it. Rockstars need not apply;
sessions musicians only.

We hired a Rails engineer who gives frequent talks on diversity issues in
tech.

We hired a stand-up comedian and mathematician who has been blowing out our
UIs with React + Flux.

We’re migrating our deployment automation from Elastic Beanstalk + Opsworks to
Ansible.

We do stuff.

Unfortunately, we cannot support part-time, remote, or contract work at this
time: only an in-house full-time hire here in SF.

Email jobs@truelinkfinancial.com and we'll get back to you within 2 business
days. Seriously.

Keywords if you Cmd+F’d the page: rails3, rails4, RoR, ruby, sloths, ReactJS,
Flux, Ansible, fintech, full-stack, IPSec

------
sdillingham
KPCC (Southern California Public Radio) | Applications Developer (Audio) | Los
Angeles or remote | Full-Time

Some of the biggest names in public radio - NPR, KPCC, WNYC, and WHYY - are
partnering to build a system that simplifies the workflow and delivery of on-
demand and podcast audio. Our goal is to create the platform that many public
radio stations use to power their digital audio future.

We’re looking for a passionate developer to build the core systems and
services around audio upload, management and delivery. If you're a dev who
loves podcasts and public radio, this is a unique opportunity to have an
impact on the future of the industry. Developers on our team work across the
stack to build web applications, and get excited about learning new things.
Most of our apps are written using Rails, Ruby, Javascript, Node.js and the
Elastic stack.

The development of this project will be led by the product team at KPCC. We're
based in Pasadena, but are open to remote candidates. If you're interested,
check out our full posting here:
[http://bit.ly/1m8yQps](http://bit.ly/1m8yQps).

~~~
applicaonerro1
Hey! I'm super interested in this job (I love podcasts and a in LA) but I am
getting an error when applying --

americanpublicmedia.applicantpro.com - Access Denied Error code 15 This
request was blocked by the security rules

Thanks!

~~~
sdillingham
Hey applicaonerro1, sorry to hear about that! email me directly at
sdillingham@kpcc.org and we'll get it sorted out.

------
rochers
Blue Bottle Coffee
([https://bluebottlecoffee.com](https://bluebottlecoffee.com)) | Oakland / San
Francisco, CA | on-site | full-time

You’ll be helping our digital team build amazing experiences for lovers of
coffee around the world. We craft easy-to-use tools that allow our guests to
shop for coffee and merchandise online, learn about brewing coffee at home,
and share their coffee-drinking experiences with friends and followers. We
also build powerful automated tools that magically help our production teams
deliver fresh-roasted coffee to the right person, at the right time.

You will:

* Work with a small team of world-class designers, engineers, and product managers

* Build and push new features daily with confidence, using automated testing frameworks to verify your changes and release to production

* Enhance our online guest eCommerce experiences

* Help build automated tools for: Manufacturing/production/roasting, Recurring billing systems, email marketing, analytics, tools for our Quality Control team, retail Point of Sale (POS) systems, mobile apps for iOS and Android

Visit our careers page to see positions available in software engineering and
design.

------
jasonshen
Etsy | [http://etsy.com](http://etsy.com) | Brooklyn, NY ONSITE FULL-TIME

I'm a product manager here at Etsy and love it here. More than 20 million
people buy from Etsy each year and we have 1.5 million sellers offering 36
million unique handmade, vintage, and craft items.

The people are really smart, friendly, a little quirky, and they care a lot
about the product, the infrastructure, and the community. If you have read our
engineering blog, [https://codeascraft.com/](https://codeascraft.com/), you
know these folks know their stuff.

Feel free to reach out or comment with questions.

Jason

Full-Stack Software Engineer

You'll be helping us build new and awesome experiences for people shopping on
Etsy. We're looking for full-stack engineers - you'll be dealing with the
MySQL, Memcache, PHP, and front-end stuff (HTML/CSS/JS). The teams working on
each feature are pretty small (a few engineers, a designer, and a product
manager), so there's a lot of meaningful collaboration.

Because we're making user-facing features, we believe strongly in collecting
and analyzing numerical data to help guide our decisions. To that end, you'll
be able to use our in-house analytics tools to gather information and gain
insights. You'll also be able to use Etsy's Continuous Deployment architecture
to push code to production whenever you please (and you'll probably push on
your first day here).

[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/oJoaWfwX](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/oJoaWfwX)

------
cosenal
Bending Spoons | Software Engineer | Milan (Italy) | Full time, Visa, Onsite

Bending Spoons is a fast-growing tech company focused on building and
marketing mobile applications. We think, create, and market our own apps.
We're young (2 years of activity, average age 27 years old), but we've
achieved explosive growth: the apps that we've invented, developed, and
published have been downloaded more than 30 million times, and millions of
people use them every week.

We are currently looking for an exceptional Software Engineer to join our team
of backend and iOS engineers. Our backend stack consists for the most part of
Python, node.js, MongoDB, and Redis. Our iOS work is every bit as extensive
and challenging as the backend one, if not more.

Among the perks we offer: free lunch five days a week, a cool office, top
equipment, and the opportunity to join an incredibly skilled team.

You'll find more information at
[http://bendingspoons.com/en/careers.html](http://bendingspoons.com/en/careers.html)

If you are interested, email us at hello@bendingspoons.com (mention that you
found out about us on HN)

~~~
cosenal
(Clarification: Please apply on the website and not by email, it makes more
efficient for us to handle the applications and improves the chances that your
application will get noticed.)

------
jlgreen
Phylagen, Inc.|San Francisco (SOMA)|Onsite|www.phylagen.com

We are adding a microbiome scientist at Phylagen, Inc. (phylagen.com). If you
know someone who fits, please have them contact jobs@phylagen.com.

We are an energized team developing microbiome analysis tools and
bioinformatics pipelines for a wide range of environments. We plan to bring on
an innovative microbiome scientist - with a minimum of a B.S. in ecology,
biology, bioinformatics, engineering, or relevant field (translating to 4-5
years experience). We are looking for someone with extensive experience
generating and/or analyzing microbiome sample data. The position will require
interdisciplinary skills, including familiarity with wet lab protocols (e.g.
DNA extraction, library preparation, and high-throughput sequencing) and
knowledge of how to identify individual organisms and characterize communities
based on cross-referencing against publicly available reference databases.
Expertise in the analysis of metagenomics data and bioinformatics pipelines is
a bonus. We are looking someone who is flexible - a fast learner with relevant
experience that will allow them to contribute quickly. You will be a key
player in a cutting edge, rapidly growing venture-backed microbiome startup.

Phylagen leverages the vast, unseen world of microbes to improve our daily
lives. The microbiome - the trillions of interacting bacteria, fungi, algae,
protists, archaea and viruses that inhabit every inch of our world - is the
most complex, untapped dataset on earth. We combine advanced DNA sequencing
and bioinformatic analytics with scalable, high performance computing to
analyze the microbiome in ways previously not possible. This enables us to
determine and interpret complex genetic signatures and provide a powerful new
decision-making tool for businesses.

------
robg
Neumitra - stress management devices, apps, and analytics - Boston, MA

Full-time for embedded, mobile, and full stack applications from physiological
and contextual data, front-end and mobile developers and data scientists and
any one interested should reach out!

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and data packets

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for stress management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impact large groups

\- Data scientists for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for stress management.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of stress, health,
performance, and happiness.

[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please say hello@neumitra.com

~~~
make3
Do you hire research interns

~~~
robg
Sorry, not at this time.

------
jshakes
AEM Developer, Mid-level to Sr | New York, NY | Contract | Onsite

We’re a reputable digital product design studio in New York. We’re looking for
an engineer who can lead all AEM development projects for our team.

The job would require implementing and managing each project (including 3rd
party integrations), building of new AEM websites, and working closely with
internal product development. You would coordinate with other lead members of
our dev team to implement and integrate best practices of AEM usage, as well
as provide support and troubleshooting during testing. Ideally you would have
suggestions for how to enhance existing business applications using Adobe, and
are able to identify requirements early-on during scoping & discovery phase of
a project.

Our client for this project has a strict NDA; sorry we can’t tell you more!
We’ll spill the beans during the application process.

Other requirements:

\- Java-based skill-set with extremely thorough understanding of AEM building
blocks, templates, components, dialogs, widgets, and development / deployment
processes \- Experience designing and building RESTful APIs \- 3+ years of
development experience using AEM / CQ \- Experience with AEM v6.1 Touch UI \-
Ability to translate marketing needs into AEM specific recommendations &
solutions \- Can leverage AEM to solve cross-departmental challenges \-
Knowledge or desire to learn Adobe Analytics and Adobe Target

Big Pluses:

\- AEM 6 Architect Certification \- Complete understanding of other Adobe
cloud services that can be implemented with AEM \- SEO knowledge \- Desire to
help drive the development team forward \- Client-facing communication skills

To apply, please email Caitlin at b9b5a82e@opayq.com

------
jamesrichardson
Node/Scala/Android/iOS Developers | Sydney, Australia | Onsite Permanent

At Cammy, we’re committed to using the latest technology to make the world a
safer place for you, your family and your business.

Our product is a simple and affordable security solution to a general
monitoring platform that allows you to keep an eye on kids and pets, Cammy
provides peace of mind wherever you are.

Why Cammy?

\- Actual legit big data: 3billion images a month. Not some wishy washy use of
the term - we actually do it, and have all the problems associated with the
scale of it all.

\- Actual legit functional programming. We use Scala the way it was intended,
and not just a Java replacement. That means, Scalaz and lots of Pure FP
concepts.

\- Growth, we're well funded and growing revenue every day. We have 30 staff
and will double this year.

\- Most of our developers have moved between teams and languages (by choice)
we actively encourage and support learning.

\- Great benefits (usual 4 weeks holiday + gym, boat trips, regular salary
reviews) and package (including strategic bonus paid out every 2 months).

Senior/Mid/Junior all welcome, for more information please contact
james.richardson@cammy.com. www.cammy.com

------
CaveTech
Jumbleberry ([https://jumbleberry.com/](https://jumbleberry.com/)) | Toronto,
Canada | ONSITE | Full Time or Intern

We're a leading Ad Network based in Toronto which specializes in Cost Per
Acquisition (CPA). We offer our clients cost certainty on their online
advertising campaigns.

We're in the process of building out of analytics and optimization
infrastructure using algorithms and machine learning to auto-optimize
conversion funnels and decrease customer acquisition costs. Your work will
touch our entire network, where even a small performance improvement can have
a large impact.

We're running Ubuntu, NodeJS, PHP, Nginx, Redis, Mysql, Redshift, Gearman, and
many others.

We're a profitable 5 year old startup with 70 employees and growing quickly.
Our new technology initiatives will be defining the future of Jumbleberry and
online advertising.

We have a great office downtown Toronto and are seeking skilled individuals
who are excited by R&D, analytics, and performance optimization.

Get in touch with me at ian@jumbleberry.com I'd love to discuss more about our
future plans and how you can fit in.

------
cvursache
ZenMate - Berlin, Germany; ONSITE; VISA

\- We are a team of about 50 people building security software for consumers

\- A VPN with 20+ million users is our flagship product

\- Day-to-day work includes solving issues that come with scale

\- Open positions:

    
    
        > JavaScript Engineer
        > Backend Engineer
        > DevOps Automation Engineer
    

\- The attitude towards your craft is more important than your experience

\- If that sounds interesting, drop me a line at claudiu+hn@zenguard.org

------
nightvoomer
Seattle, WA; Denver, CO New York, NY| onsite, fulltime/contract

Interested in IPTV? We provide the industry’s leading online video publishing,
encoding and management solution. We are always looking for talented,
energetic people to help us innovate and grow our business. Everyone here is
friendly and amazingly smart. We also work with our customers to help the
build their video on demand and streaming needs.

Technology Stack/Culture: Devops uses Chef, Rundeck, and Ruby, Sensu, AWS,
OpenStack

Our testing Infrastructure is written in Groovy using TestNg as the harness.
We have nightly builds and automated tests.

Our backend services are written in Java.

[https://www.theplatform.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.theplatform.com/about-us/careers/) Selected Job
Opportunities: SDET - Test Infrastructure, Client Integration Engineer, Full
Stack Engineer

Highlighted Benefits: Company bonuses, 21 days paid time off + 7 paid
holidays, Free Cable and Internet and Home Security System, Dental, Vision,
Health, Adoption Assistance Contact mckendon[at]acm[dot]org For more
information/questions.

------
guiseppecalzone
HelloSign ([https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com)), San
Francisco, Full Time, Onsite

Senior Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/94289](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/94289)

Full Stack Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/155079](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/155079)

API Technical Support Rep:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/144731](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/144731)

Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/88292](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/88292)

Sales Operations Analyst:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/159598#.Vq-
Hd1Mr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/159598#.Vq-Hd1MrIUE)

SDR Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/159749](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/159749)

Customer Success Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs)

Learn more about us here:
[https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

------
nickpresta
Wave Apps | [https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com) | Toronto | Fulltime

Wave has a variety of job opening available, including (Web) Software
Developer, Mobile Engineer, Ops Engineer, Product Designer, etc. To see all
job posting, visit
[https://wave.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://wave.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

\---------

Wave is a Toronto startup backed by amazing Silicon Valley investors. With
over 2.5 million users and an ecosystem of apps, there are tremendous
opportunities for impactful work.

At Wave you will:

* Develop for both Android and iOS mobile devices

* Develop the standards, tools that will shape how Wave builds mobile products

* Create ReactNative hybrid mobile applications

* Build something that will make lives of real business owners easier

What we are looking for in you:

* Experience with mobile application development, provisioning, and deployment

* You have managed releases to the App Store and Google Play store

* Curiosity and excitement about technology as a force for good

* Pride in writing testable, modular, maintainable, simple, and well-documented code

* You take a customer-first approach to product development

What makes working here awesome:

* Solving hard problems

* Entrepreneurial culture

* Culture of transparency; learn first-hand how to do a startup

* Competitive compensation, including stock options

* Health coverage

------
jbarmash
Tradeshift | Full Time | ONSITE - Many positions - San Francisco, CA;
Copenhagen, Denmark; Suzhou, China |
[http://tradeshift.com/jobs/](http://tradeshift.com/jobs/)

Growth-stage startup (about 80 engineers) in rapid growth stage ($130M funding
so far). We are building B2B network for supply chain management (500,000
businesses on there already), and a PaaS (think LinkedIn or B2B crossed with
Force.com). Growing rapidly, but still small enough to make huge impact and
learn a lot. Working with a number of Fortune 100 companies on projects of
immense complexity and scale. Micro-services architecture with multiple data
centers and a platform.

Looking for front end, full stack, and backend engineers.

We just launched our engineering blog that gives an overview of the types of
challenges we are working on - [https://medium.com/tradeshift-
engineering](https://medium.com/tradeshift-engineering)

[http://tradeshift.com/jobs/](http://tradeshift.com/jobs/)

------
arsenerei
SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
gametimeunited
Gametime | San Francisco, CA | On-Site | Full-time Engineers

Gametime connects communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile
applications. We believe communities get closer when people get off the couch
and have fun at a live event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners
Jeff Mallett (Giants / Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and
David Blitzer (76ers / Devils) we've raised $13mm (including $8mm in May of
2015).

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5000 options to
the 50 best with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing . With our
mobile-only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. This
approach has led to fast (600% annual) and viral (92% of new purchasers hear
about the app from friends) growth.

Multiple job openings here -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

------
dagss
JavaScript frontend/Python backend | mCASH | Oslo, Norway | Onsite/full time

Come to Norway and be part of our mission to become the preferred mobile
payment platform for banks and other financial institutions in and outside
Europe!

We currently seek:

JavaScript frontend developer, ideally not a stranger to Photoshop either. We
use ReactJS today, but as our single dedicated frontend developer you would
call the shots on the stack to use,

and:

Backend developer. We use Python on App Engine/Google Data Store/BigQuery, but
knowledge and experience of working with transactions, idempotent APIs, test-
driven development, is more important than specific Python/App Engine
experience.

We offer:

    
    
        - A tight-knit team of six talented developers
        - A competitive salary and pension scheme from a company that's well-funded ( http://www.finextra.com/news/fullstory.aspx?newsitemid=27990 )
        - 5 weeks paid vacation
        - Paternal/maternal leave in accordance with Norwegian law (up to 12 months)
        - Fresh, new offices in central Oslo
        - Focused atmosphere, with two developers per office
        - In-house gym facilities
        - Free health care
    

To apply, send us an email at jobs+hn@mcash.no, or find out more at

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/107930/frontend-
javas...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/107930/frontend-javascript-
developer-mcash)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/107932/backend-
develo...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/107932/backend-developer-
mcash)

------
endtwist
Planetary ([https://planetary.io](https://planetary.io)) | REMOTE or NYC |
Full-Time | Frontend Engineer, Lead Designer.

Want to join an international team of brilliant, talented, and passionate
product creators?

Planetary is a New York City-based digital product studio where happiness,
empathy, and exploration are our core values. We want to inspire our clients
and build products that will make them (and their customers) more productive
and impactful in their industries.

We build everything from platforms to mobile apps and we'd love for you to
join us and be part of the team. Check out the listings[1][2] and shoot me an
email if you're interested: josh@planetary.io

Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/planetary/jobs/106991-senior-frontend-
engin...](https://angel.co/planetary/jobs/106991-senior-frontend-engineer)

Lead Designer: [https://angel.co/planetary/jobs/115566-lead-
designer](https://angel.co/planetary/jobs/115566-lead-designer)

------
rspeer
Luminoso | [http://www.luminoso.com](http://www.luminoso.com) | Cambridge, MA
| On-site, full-time

Luminoso makes cutting-edge natural language processing software that can
automatically adapt to a given domain of text, without requiring ontologies or
trained classifiers, to provide visualizations and statistics about what the
text means. We have customers all around the world who rely on us to
understand their unstructured text in several languages.

We've just turned 5 years old. We're in this for the long run because we're
solving interesting problems and we have the revenue to keep doing what we do.

We're hiring back-end developers, front-end developers, and systems engineers.

Technologies we work with on the backend include Python 3, SciPy, Django,
Flask, and PostgreSQL. On the front-end, we use CoffeeScript, React, and
Stylus. From a systems perspective, we use Docker, Packer, AWS tools, and
Jenkins.

More info:
[http://www.luminoso.com/company/careers/](http://www.luminoso.com/company/careers/)

------
IHA
Integrated Healthcare Association - Oakland, CA - Senior Web Engineer /
Generalist - Full Time - On Site

We're a small non-profit healthcare group focused on bringing together
disparate healthcare actors to push the needle of healthcare quality and
innovation. With 20 years in California's healthcare space, we have the
connections, reputation, and expertise to make significant change.

* Do you enjoy creating beautiful web experiences from start to finish with lots of creative freedom?

* Do you enjoy modeling complex domains and implementing your own architecture?

* Do you enjoy working with a small team of enthusiastic professionals?

We're looking for a Senior Web Engineer / Generalist to build out a myriad of
small to mid-size web platforms. The right candidate has a broad knowledge of
web and data processing technologies, enjoys working in a small team and
autonomously, and has a love for building web applications from design to
deployment.

More information at: [http://www.iha.org/about-
us/careers](http://www.iha.org/about-us/careers) or email jobs@iha.org

------
elwell
Purple | Los Angeles (Westwood) |
[http://purpledelivery.com/app](http://purpledelivery.com/app) | Full Time
(might consider Part Time) | ONSITE | Clojure Engineer

Funded startup of about 15 people, backed by Uber Co-founder Oscar Salazar. We
deliver fuel on-demand to customers' vehicles wherever they are parked.

We're looking for an experienced Clojure Engineer to work onsite at our
Westwood, CA office.

You would primarily work on our backend web service, but the opportunity to
work on the mobile app as well would be possible if desired (we may soon be
rewriting the app in ClojureScript on React Native).

Email me at: chris at purpledelivery.com

Articles:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/purple-is-an-on-demand-gas-
st...](http://www.businessinsider.com/purple-is-an-on-demand-gas-
startup-2015-9)

[http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/nov/19/purple-...](http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/nov/19/purple-
app-gas-on-demand-san-diego/)

------
xiongww
San Diego, CA | Whova, Inc([https://whova.com/](https://whova.com/)) | Sales
and marketing

Job descriptions are also available here:
[http://whova.com/jobs/](http://whova.com/jobs/)

Whova revolutionizes event engagement and attendee networking by providing the
Whova mobile app and services to support events, conferences, expos globally
everyday. Whova is a fast-growing company and is backed by Venture Capital in
Silicon Valley as well as US government funding, with customers in America,
Europe, Asia, etc. If you are pursuing a fast growing career path, and
interested in sales and customer engagement, please consider joining us at
Whova.

== Responsibilities ==

\- Follow up w/ potential customers through phone calls and emails

\- Cultivate relationships with leads and customers

\- Give product demos to prospects

\- Meet a monthly quota

== Whom we are looking for ==

\- Ambitious w/ a clear career goal of growth

\- Outgoing, confident & upbeat personality

\- Strong and clear communications skills

\- Self driven with a strong sales mind

\- Willing to learn, adaptable and coachable

== What we offer ==

\- Salary + commission

\- Fast growing career potential

\- Weekly training sessions

\- Fun, upbeat, and collaborative office environment

------
brucehart
PreTalen - [http://www.pretalen.com](http://www.pretalen.com) | Dayton, OH |
ON SITE

PreTalen Ltd. is a rapidly growing, employee-owned company that is looking for
engineers specializing in digital signal processing, reverse engineering,
cyber security and embedded systems. Due to the nature of our work, you need
to be a U.S. Citizen who is eligible to receive a security clearance.

This is an opportunity to work with smart engineers in a fun hacker-type
culture. You'll be working on challenging problems and really pushing your
engineering skills to the limit.

Here is one of the positions that we are currently looking to fill:

===Digital Signal Processing Engineer===

Responsibilities:

-Processing digital signals using SDR technologies

-Development of DSP algorithms in C/C++ or Python

-Use of Linux based SDK's and DSP frameworks (i.e. GnuRadio)

-Embedded DSP circuit design and reverse engineering

-Engineering wireless technologies and systems

Requirements:

-Bachelor’s Degree or 3 years experience in a DSP related field

-C or Python development experience

-Ability to work with Linux based operating systems

-Wireless security background is desired

-Experience using SDR peripherals (i.e. USRP, HackRF)

More job descriptions can be found on our web site at:
[https://www.pretalen.com/careers](https://www.pretalen.com/careers)

For questions about open positions or to submit your resume, contact
careers@pretalen.com .

------
atherrie
Amazon | Seattle | Full-Time on site

Apply:
[https://jobfinder.amazon.com/job/227234](https://jobfinder.amazon.com/job/227234)
or email: atherrie@amazon.com

Responsibilities include: Lead the architectural design, implementation,
deployment and maintenance of innovative software solutions to transform
service performance, durability, cost, and security. Use Java and software
engineering best practices to ensure the standard of quality of all team
deliverables Write high quality distributed system software Work in an agile
development environment, where you are always working on the most important
stuff. Mentor junior software development engineers

PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS Be passionate about software innovation Experience
building high scale distributed systems Experiencing building and maintaining
mission-critical enterprise software Practical experience with software
engineering best practices PhD Computer Science/Engineering

Required BS/MS Computer Science/Computer Engineering 6+ years' experience
building software systems

~~~
davidpelayo
broken link

~~~
atherrie
Sorry about that. I hope this link works better:

[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/227234/amazon-s3-data-plane-
seni...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/227234/amazon-s3-data-plane-senior-
software-development-engineer-amazon-web-services)

------
dangirsh
Zee.Aero | [http://zee.aero](http://zee.aero) | Mountain View, CA | Full Time
| ONSITE

Zee.Aero is developing revolutionary aircraft concepts, working at the
intersection of aerodynamics, advanced manufacturing, and electric propulsion.
We are actively building a team of world-class engineers who have experience
in fields ranging from power electronics to aerodynamics.

We are seeking a full-stack software developer to join our vehicle design
team:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o1eZ1fwZ&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o1eZ1fwZ&s=Hacker_News)

Additionally, we are currently seeking software test engineers with embedded
software testing experience to join our software and avionics group:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHw21fw0&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHw21fw0&s=Hacker_News)

Finally, we are currently seeking an IT Manager with substantial experience in
leading and growing IT teams:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o8us2fwQ&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o8us2fwQ&s=Hacker_News)

We are located in Mountain View just a couple of hundred feet from Shoreline
Lake and its surrounding walking/jogging trails. We offer a comprehensive
benefits package including medical, dental, vision and life insurance, 20 PTO
days, 10 company holidays, a 401(k) plan with company matching, commuter
checks, and education assistance. And on top of all that, we also offer a
variety of perks such as free lunches, snacks, drinks, fruits, year-end
bonuses, employee referral bonus, IP bonus program, ping-pong table, afternoon
chocolate, happy hours and many more.

~~~
sudeude
ten out of ten would get hired again.

------
joeriel
PennyMac ([http://pennymacusa.com](http://pennymacusa.com)) Moorpark, CA
(Ventura County)

PennyMac is a leading national mortgage lender and servicer. Our Capital
Markets Technology group is looking for local, on-site developers to help
develop and support our pricing, best-ex and inventory management systems. We
are a small team of dedicated developers who are always looking for better
ways to do things. We are currently in Moorpark, CA but are planning to move
to Westlake Village, CA this year.

If you are passionate about learning new technology, have an aptitude for it,
and are willing to invest the time to learn, we are willing to invest the time
to train you.

Our technology stack includes:

    
    
      - Ruby/Rails
      - Front end awesomeness with Netzke* and ExtJS
      - PostgreSQL
      - Python (for some backend services)
      - Clojure/Elixir (experimental right now)
    

E-mail me at eric.litwin@pnmac.com if you are interested.

*We are the sponsor of Netzke development ([http://netzke.org/](http://netzke.org/))

------
expandrew
Architizer [[http://architizer.com](http://architizer.com)] | New York, NY |
Full Time | ONSITE | Willing to sponsor H1-B

Architizer is the world’s largest online architecture community. We're
building a marketplace to connect architects with the $100 billion worth of
building products they choose every year.

We've just closed on a $7m Series A financing round, and we're now looking to
expand our product and engineering teams.

Open positions include:

\- Full Stack Engineers (Junior and Mid-Level)

\- Front End Engineer (Senior)

\- VP of Engineering

\- UX Designer

Our technology stack includes Django, AngularJS, Node.js, Nginx, Solr,
RabbitMQ, Cassandra, Memcached, PostgreSQL, and Docker.

This is an exciting time at Architizer. We've built the largest community of
building professionals in the world, and we're now using that position to
build revolutionary tools that will transform an industry worth $1 trillion in
the US alone.

Have a look at current openings here:
[[http://grnh.se/men3tq](http://grnh.se/men3tq)]. Or reach out to me directly
at andrew@architizer.com with your resume attached.

~~~
meesles
Entry level full-stack position: Strong coding skills: 3+ years of
professional software development

~~~
personomas
Might be a mistake, mid-level has the same requirement

~~~
p4wnc6
"Entry level" "full-stack" together at last

------
Moishe_Brown
TrueAccord - [https://www.trueaccord.com/](https://www.trueaccord.com/) \- SF
Bay Area, Full Time, ONSITE

At TrueAccord, we’re changing debt collection for the better, using Machine
Learning to replace the industry’s current aggressive approach with one based
on relevancy. This is an excellent opportunity to make a big difference on a
small team. Check out this Wired article for more info:
[http://wrd.cm/1tPyALx](http://wrd.cm/1tPyALx)

Open positions:

* Engineers: [https://www.trueaccord.com/app/pages/careers#engineer](https://www.trueaccord.com/app/pages/careers#engineer)

* Data Scientists: [https://www.trueaccord.com/app/pages/careers#data-scientist](https://www.trueaccord.com/app/pages/careers#data-scientist)

Back-end: Scala(!), Java, Haskell, Erlang Front-end: JavaScript, Angular Data
Science: Python, SQL, R, Tableau

To apply please email Moishe - moishe@trueaccord.com

------
tamentis
Truveris — [http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/) — New York City, NY —
Sr Software Engineer — ONSITE

Our latest project OneRx ([https://onerx.com/](https://onerx.com/)) helps
Americans understand their pharmacy costs, including those covered by
insurance. With us you'll work on something that will bring clarity to a very
complicated space with a team of smart, dedicated, and nice people (no-asshole
policy).

We're looking for an intelligent engineer who enjoys building software that
matters. You love to build simple and robust systems, you first write code for
your peers, then your test suites, then the computer, maybe. In the perfect
world, you're a UNIX philosopher and Pythonist, fluent in SQL (we love
PostgreSQL) and you've abused AWS APIs for few years. We're very team-centric
and while you'll have the opportunity to work on your own, you should have
good communication skills.

Requirements:

* 5+ years of coding under your belt, be it open source or commercial,

* Python expertise,

* RDBMS (we use PostgreSQL but a decent exposure to any SQL system is good)

* Experience with web-centric systems (building and working with APIs and web apps)

* Experience with version control, ticket systems, code review

* Experience with Linux/Unix (you know your way around a shell)

Nice to have:

* AWS experience (we use EC2, S3, SQS, Redshift, RDS, VPC)

* Experience with SQLAlchemy

* Experience with Pyramid (or Pylons, Django, Flask)

Please send your application to: bertrand@truveris.com

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Rails Engineers/Javascript Engineers/Data Engineers/Data
Scientists - Mountain View, CA and Philadelphia, PA - Full-time

We pair program [1], hold hack days every other Friday [2], and have recently
improved test coverage from 45% to 85%. The focus seems to be paying off: The
number of home purchases powered by RealScout tripled in 2015 and our user
base has grown 400% since July.

We're on the way to Series B being previously backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir
founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date).

If you're interested in helping to shape and mold engineering culture and
technology in a small and growing team, feel free to reach me at chris (at)
realscout.com.

[1] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-
reviews/](http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-reviews/)

[2] -
[https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976](https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976)

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
Novex
Insight Informatics | [http://libero.com.au/](http://libero.com.au/) | Full
Time | Brisbane/Gold Coast or REMOTE (within Australia)

We're an established company of 15 responsible for delivering a world-class
Library Management Platform to Public, Corporate and University Libraries
around Australia, Germany, Italy, Switzerland, UK and UAE. Our mission is to
provide the best set of tools that empower libraries to build communities,
simplify their day to day running and provide exactly what their members need.

We're looking for:

Front-End Developer

\- You'd be joining our five-person development team.

\- Our app is 100% web-based. Currently it's an MVC style framework +
unstructured javascript. You'd be helping us transition to an API-first system
with a React.js based frontend

\- More importantly, there's a massive scope for UX improvements along the way
which have a real impact on our users

Sales/Business Development

\- This isn't my area of expertise, but if you email sam@libero.com.au he can
take it from there

Shoot us an email at seb@libero.com.au to chat if you're interested.

------
iencheng
Unity C# game programmer for 1-month contract | New York City or REMOTE

Indie gamemaker looking for help finishing initial version of mobile music
game.

\---

You:

* Pragmatic and productive

* Cares about code quality

* Has great "taste" in code style and architecture

* Clear thinker and communicator

* Deep experience with Unity3D including for mobile

* Works with not against the "zen" of Unity

* Uses git (and writes git commit messages) properly

* Enjoys detailed code reviews and feedback

* Shader experience helpful

* Thinks questions like "OOP versus functional" are fun to discuss

\---

This is a 1-month paid contract, with the possibility for extension.

Remote is ok, but if you are in New York also, I'm part of a programmer
collective in Brooklyn and you are welcome to sit with us for the project.

\---

To apply, please email me at ien@alum.mit.edu and include:

* Your resume and/or open-source profile and/or StackOverflow profile and/or personal website

* Ideally, a sample Unity project that demonstrates how you organize projects and code architecture in relation to the Unity editor.

* If you can't include a sample project, please include a few meaty C# code examples that help me see how you think and write in code.

* A 1-phrase or sentence response to each of the bullet points about "You" above. Your contract rate for 1 month of full-time work.

------
Petefine
[http://www.15gifts.com](http://www.15gifts.com) \- ONSITE Brighton UK

DATA SCIENTIST

15gifts' decision-engine technology powers some of the largest corporations in
the UK including Virgin Media, EE, Sky and The Times, and we're growing
rapidly. We are now looking for a talented data scientist to join our team and
help shape the recommendation algorithms that underpin our product.

Our data science team is at the heart of the company and plays a crucial role
in analysing and visualising customer behaviour - using the data to build
statistical and machine learning models that generate highly tailored
recommendations and drive the product forward through data-led optimisations.

We're looking for someone with strong analysis, statistics, machine learning
and programming skills (we’re particularly fond of Python and R). It's a great
opportunity to work for a small company (13 employees), while analysing data
from some of the largest e-commerce sites in the country and beyond. Contact
peter.fine at 15gifts dot com to find out more.

------
0xa
Kensho: Boston, MA (Cambridge), New York, NY (NYC), San Francisco (SF),
Stamford, CT: FULL TIME Software Engineers, Data Scientists (esp. Machine
Learning or NLP), SRE, SET, or UI Designers ONSITE

Kensho's growing engineering team [0] overlooks Harvard Sq. We are making
financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful through our
partnerships with Goldman Sachs [1] and CNBC [2].

Please say hello at
[https://kensho.com/#/careers](https://kensho.com/#/careers) To really get our
attention:

* Engineers: Share a project with us. Major bonus points for innovating at any layer of the stack, sophisticated data handling, thrilling visualizations, or building frameworks that multiply productivity.

* Data Scientists: Experience at-scale with machine learning, NLP or modeling (PhD or other notable research/data science experience).

* UI Designers: Share your portfolio/demo showing complex data or workflows in intuitive, beautiful and engaging ways.

Technologies we use, but really these are ctrl-f keywords:

    
    
      * python, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, nltk, et al.
    
      * Javascript, React, d3, canvas
    
      * Google Cloud Platform
    

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team)

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-
goldma...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-goldman-
sachs-became-a-tech-investing-powerhouse)

[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho)

------
johnrball
Olo | Product Manager | Full Time | NYC

Are you passionate about customer experience and interaction design, technical
enough that you want to understand “how it really works” in order to explain
it to others, and super organized so that you can design a long-term product
roadmap/game-plan to achieve all of the company’s product goals?

At Olo we develop an online food ordering platform used by many of the
country’s largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. We are
looking for a talented product manager to join our team. You will play a
significant and visible role in driving the evolution of Olo’s existing
products and the definition of new product offerings. Your success will enable
Olo’s dominance of the digital ordering market and build a stable of delighted
clients.

Responsibilities

Contribute to ongoing definition, prioritization and planning of the Olo
product roadmap, incorporating product innovations, client feedback, and
internal requests.

Create detailed product specifications and/or UX mock-ups, in conjunction with
our UX/UI team, for the engineering team when kicking off new feature
projects.

Develop and maintain a deep understanding of the product, ensuring that
product updates achieve desired goals.

Work closely with Olo technology partners and affiliates to ensure effective
collaboration.

Conduct competitive research in the product space to inform the product
roadmap.

Work closely with the Sales team to create product-sales collateral (demos,
documentation).

[http://www.olo.com/careers.html](http://www.olo.com/careers.html)

Please feel free to reach out to me directly at johnball@olo.com

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | San Francisco | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an innovation studio. We build products and teams that power
successful businesses. The results of our craft are diverse, yet unified by a
common purpose: to advance the world toward a bright and sustainable future.

\- Enterprise Sales Engineer - [http://grnh.se/ey4sma](http://grnh.se/ey4sma)

\- Operations and Systems Engineer -
[http://grnh.se/xi2cfh](http://grnh.se/xi2cfh)

\- UI Web Developer - [http://grnh.se/qu87bh](http://grnh.se/qu87bh)

\- Swift Developer - [http://grnh.se/5srob4](http://grnh.se/5srob4)

We are also looking for founder-quality product people to lead cutting-edge
projects on web, mobile, IoT, and VR. To apply, email us with some thoughts on
what that means to you: product@axiomzen.co

Didn't find what you're looking for? Email us your own job description:
join@axiomzen.co

------
mrw34
Chaser | London, UK | Engineering | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re an early stage fintech company tackling the huge issue of late payment
for goods and services sold on credit: boosting our customers’ cashflow and
saving time and money spent on manual credit control. SMEs in the UK alone are
owed £55bn in unpaid invoices, which we’re helping get paid on time. In the
last 12 months we’ve built a market-leading product, raised money from some
highly-respected investors and been named of the 50 most innovative new
businesses in the UK.

We're hiring for a wide-ranging software engineering role (mainly full-stack
JavaScript development) but we're more interested in finding the right person
than requiring specific skills. You’ll be joining a small but ambitious team
in a great working environment. If you're looking for influence, autonomy and
real problems to solve within a fast growing company then please check
[http://chaser.io/jobs](http://chaser.io/jobs) and then drop us a message.
Thanks!

------
gorans
Web Development (Full Stack) | UX Designers | Kogan.com | Melbourne, Australia
| ONSITE (remote may be considered for the right candidates)

Kogan.com is the pioneer of Australia's online retail industry. Our dev team
have end-to-end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com custom
built apps.

We see our high volume, large scale apps as an exciting opportunity for
innovation and revolution - both in technology and business. We welcome new
technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack, we code in: Python, Django, React, Flux,
Webpack, Backbone, Angular and use tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch,
AWS, Trello, Docker.

We run an Agile practice - adhering to our processses and refining them
through retros.

Check out our dev blog to get an idea of what gets us excited:
[http://devblog.kogan.com/](http://devblog.kogan.com/)

Opportunities listed at: [http://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](http://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco | Experienced full-stack
developers/devops/product manager/operations | On-site - Full-time

We're a small team of engineers and designers from Silicon Valley that came
out to DC last year to help fix Healthcare.gov. It turns out there’s a lot
more to fix, and it’s surprising how much can be fixed by a small group of
resourceful people with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience,
working closely with dedicated civil servants in government.

Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by millions, converts 35%
better, and halves the completion time. The login system we rebuilt is about
two orders of magnitude more reliable and two orders of magnitude less
expensive; for example, it’s about $70M less per year to operate.

People die because the Veteran's Administration is months behind in processing
claims. The Social Security Administration pays benefits to millions of
deceased Americans. $80 billion is spent every year on federal IT contracting,
and 96% of projects are deemed failures. [0]

That’s not because there’s some conspiracy or because government is inherently
incapable of doing it right. These are complicated legacy systems and
processes, and there are very few people with modern tech industry experience
who are aware of these problems and willing to help fix them. You can help
change that.

Our team is about fifteen people (Stanford, Google, Khan Academy, Dropbox, YC
alums) in DC and SF, and we plan to grow significantly in 2016.

We’re looking for: * experienced full-stack engineers * experienced devops
engineers * a product manager with a technical background (DC only) * a
technical project manager (DC only) * a hyper-resourceful operations person

We have a social mission (we incorporated as a public benefit corporation),
but we pay market compensation (above market, for DC) and equity.

If you'd like to build software and infrastructure that radically improves how
our government serves people, we’d love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com.

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com](http://navahq.com)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

[0]
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/t...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we expand our coverage to 150+ countries in 2016.

Our Android innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

~~~
jpsierens
Just want to point out that your header "Be part of the movement that's
revolutionizing entertainment." is a little hard to read. You could lower the
hue/saturation on the image to make it more readable.

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and engineers work together. We're a small team of 17, and we're
looking for talented designers and engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are
interested in tackling challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
Darinspired
Spire Global | San Francisco / Singapore / Glasgow | Onsite only | Nano-
satellites for a real time planet.

Interested in building the infrastructure, payloads, hardware, and embedded
systems that support a growing fleet of nano-satellites and ground-stations?
Interested in traveling the world to do so?

Spire is looking for exceptional people to join our fast-growing team in San
Francisco, Glasgow, and Singapore. We're a high-horsepower team from around
the world on a mission to create a real time planet, and you can help us get
there.

Please send your resume to Darin Matuzic at Darin@spire.com or apply online at
[http://spire.com/careers](http://spire.com/careers).

Summary: Spire Global [http://spire.com](http://spire.com) | Founded: 2012 |
Size: 87 | Stage: Series B ($80M)

Spire is building a global network of nano-satellites and ground-stations to
harvest sensory data from earth, with applications ranging from improved
weather forecasting, to real-time global shipping & supply chain management to
saving actual lives.

Spire was founded in 2012 at the International Space University in France,
after which our founders took their satellite concept from napkin to space in
>12 months. We've since opened two additional global offices and have grown to
more than 80 full-time employees representing 15+ countries.

Notable milestones: _4 satellites currently in orbit with plans to launch 100
by the end of 2017;_ _World 's first commercial weather satellite
constellation;_ _Named to World Economic Forum’s 2015 Technology Pioneers;_
_Spire co-founder and lead electrical engineer Jeroen Cappaert named to Forbes
30 under 30;_ _Doubled in size in 2015_

------
johnrball
Olo | Engineering Manager | Full-Time | NYC

At Olo we develop an online food ordering platform used by many of the
country’s largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. We take
pride in a neat codebase with automated tests and continuous integration, and
encourage new ideas, experimentation, and constant refactoring.

Olo is revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and
we're looking for a talented engineering manager to join our team and help us
achieve this vision. As part of the team you will play a significant and
visible role in helping us deliver an industry-leading digital ordering
capability to our clients. You’ll work with a passionate team dedicated to
delivering amazing products using modern tools and technologies such as .NET
4.6, ASP.NET MVC 5, TeamCity, GitHub, Octopus Deploy, Redis, Xamarin, and
heavy use of OSS.

You will manage one of Olo’s software engineering teams. Your primary
responsibility is to ensure that your team is able to effectively deliver new
product value at a steady pace. You will be responsible for hiring talented
engineers and providing the needed coaching and guidance to ensure that they
excel and grow. You will be a key facilitator in Agile planning, supporting
business priorities and advocating engineering priorities. You will oversee a
team consisting of both developers and QA engineers and will be responsible
for the full software lifecycle of Agile planning through deployment.

[http://www.olo.com/careers.html](http://www.olo.com/careers.html)

We’re in an exciting growth stage here, having just closed a $40M Series D
funding round.

 __We also have a role open for a full stack .Net Engineer __

Please reach out to me directly at johnball@olo.com.

------
plethora
Plethora | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

At Plethora we're building a fully automated CNC milling service so engineers
can prototype precision aluminum parts in days, not weeks. We believe in a
world of abundance where everyone has access to the powers of creation, for
everything from new product development, prototyping, and rapid manufacturing,
to scientific experiments, maker projects, and artistic works.

We're a thoughtful, engineer-lead company, growing fast and looking for
talented programmers, designers, and managers for the following roles amongst
others:

\- Computational Geometry Software Engineer

\- Computational Mechanics/Physical Simulation Engineer

\- IT Manager

\- Senior Lead Front-end Engineer (Javascript)

\- Senior Software Engineer (C# and .NET)

\- Head of Product

\- Head of Engineering

\- Product Manager(s)

\- Lead Product Designer (UI/UX)

If you're a designer, feel free to reach out to me personally – we're building
a forward-thinking design team inspired by the Bauhaus, Eliot Noyes,
Christopher Alexander, etc. I'm morgan@plethora.com.

[https://www.plethora.com/careers](https://www.plethora.com/careers) |
careers@plethora.com

------
WillEngler
Urban Center for Computation and Data | Chicago | Systems Engineer | ONSITE |
Full Time

About us: We are a research group at the University of Chicago and Argonne
National Laboratory that develops tools to better understand cities.
[http://www.urbanccd.org/](http://www.urbanccd.org/)

The project: The Array of Things
([http://arrayofthings.us](http://arrayofthings.us)) is an urban sensing
project involving the installation of at least 500 multi-sensor devices in the
City of Chicago. The project relies on an open source platform, Waggle
([http://wa8.gl](http://wa8.gl)), developed by Argonne National Laboratory.

Your role: As we deploy Array of Things (AoT) nodes, we need to ensure that
the data we are collecting will be available to the public in the form most
useful to them. For scientists, you will develop APIs that enable analytics
workflows. We also want to ensure the data is accessible to the general public
and policy analysts without advanced data munging skills. To that end, you
will be tasked with integrating AoT data into Plenario
([http://plenar.io/](http://plenar.io/)), our user-friendly open data hub.

Technologies: You'll mostly be programming in Python. (The AoT storage system
- [https://github.com/waggle-sensor/beehive-server](https://github.com/waggle-
sensor/beehive-server) \- and the open data hub -
[https://github.com/UrbanCCD-UChicago/plenario](https://github.com/UrbanCCD-
UChicago/plenario) are both written in Python.) For storage we use Cassandra
and PostgreSQL + PostGIS.

Location: We require you to be onsite, but we're flexible about which of our
sites you want to work at: Downtown Chicago, University of Chicago campus, or
Argonne National Labs near Naperville, IL.

Perks: Everything we do is open source. Great university benefits.

Official job description:
[http://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quic...](http://jobopportunities.uchicago.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=230037)

Email me (willengler@uchicago.edu) or apply through the University of Chicago
job listing.

------
jfountain2015
Vettery | New York City, NY (Union Square) | ONSITE | Full-time Full Stack
Engineer

Here’s the gist:

Vettery is a tech company, but what we ultimately do is help people find their
dream job. We are looking for self-starters who care about helping people find
a job the love! It’s pretty simple, we are looking for hungry people with an
energy to disrupt an ancient industry and at the same time enjoying the perks
of a growing startup.

Vettery engineers work across the full stack and are committed to optimizing
the experience for our users as well as our employees. A Vettery engineer has
input into the whole process of the company from business decisions to where
our tech stack is going. You will be involved in all levels of the products we
produce. There is a large variety of projects here and we strive to align
people with what tech they like to use or want to learn.

See more info and apply here...

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230?gh_jid=1182...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230?gh_jid=118230#.Vq-
HPcf_Sf0)

PHP, Javascript, Angularjs, MySQL, Python, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap, Grunt,
Ubuntu, AWS, Vagrant, D3.js, Apache, Nginx, Git, Protractor/Jasmine

Benefits:

Competitive salary Open vacation & sick time Medical, vision, and dental
insurance Computer Vettery Perks: Annual Spotify subscription + Vettery shared
Brilliant Bicycles Frequent team outings, lunches, and team building events
Lots of free food - stocked kitchen + beverages

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230?gh_jid=1182...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230?gh_jid=118230#.Vq-
HPcf_Sf0)

------
lenguyenthedat
Singapore | Data Scientist / Engineer (Python / AWS / Docker / Airflow) |
Onsite

[https://honestbee.workable.com/jobs/168844](https://honestbee.workable.com/jobs/168844)

honestbee is the first concierge grocery delivery service for all your
household and grocery needs in Singapore. Our mission is to be the largest
online grocery and home goods store in Asia which boasts the largest variety
and fastest market-to-doorstep delivery service available.

We are a technology startup with an aggressive growth plan to launch our
business across all major cities in Asia. We are constantly searching for
dynamic and motivated individuals to be part of our big family. You will be
working with a high performing team that is constantly implementing new ideas
and improving processes. If you have the passion for technology and thrive in
a startup environment, we want you!

Currently offering unlimited supply of caffeine, great sense of accomplishment
and endless creativity freedom to all selected talents.

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco -- ONSITE --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Web Engineer ([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247))

* Senior Web Engineer ([https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061))

* Infrastructure Engineer ([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963))

Come change how millions of US students learn Math and ELA.

Super small, tight-knit team in downtown SF.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products, ever.

Big presence and stewardship of the community. Work with well-known community
personalities.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, preserve the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio ([https://www.tesorio.com](https://www.tesorio.com)) | Millbrae, CA |
ONSITE

Tesorio is a Y Combinator-backed startup that is reinventing the way money
moves from companies that have it to those that need it most. Companies use
Tesorio to offer their suppliers and vendors faster payments in exchange for
small discounts. Suppliers love this because they get paid faster instead of
waiting 30, 60 or 90 days. Companies love this because those small discounts
represent great, risk free returns on cash.

We raised a seed round led by top investors including First Round Capital
(Uber + Warby Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft), Fuel Capital (Layer
+ CoreOS), Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures (early Facebook team),
and Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail, YC Partner).

Senior Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio/3355b2ed-0435-401a-878d-b0b2d8...](https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio/3355b2ed-0435-401a-878d-b0b2d8b299c7)

------
prateekdayal
SupportBee • California • REMOTE

SupportBee is the easiest way for companies to manage their customer support
emails. While staying close to an email like experience, SupportBee gives them
the tools needed to effortlessly collaborate with their entire team on support
tickets.

We truly believe in the idea of collaborative customer support and all our
plans offer unlimited logins. We are bootstrapped, profitable and hungry for
growth.

We are a 100% distributed team and we are well setup for doing great work
remotely - [https://blog.supportbee.com/2015/11/17/how-we-
work/](https://blog.supportbee.com/2015/11/17/how-we-work/)

Javascript Hacker - Frontend: To work on our single page frontend. More
details at [https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/102260-javascript-hacker-
fr...](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/102260-javascript-hacker-frontend)

Ruby Hacker: To work on our backend. More details at
[https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/113370-ruby-
hacker](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/113370-ruby-hacker)

Apps & API Developer: To work on 3rd party apps (for example integration with
Basecamp) and managing our API ecosystem. More details at
[https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/92171-apps-api-
developer](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/92171-apps-api-developer)

Please read our devblog to get a sense of the work we do -
[https://devblog.supportbee.com](https://devblog.supportbee.com).

You can apply by emailing us at hello@supportbee.com

~~~
RussianCow
Just an FYI, the link for the Apps & API Developer position takes you to the
Ruby Hacker application page.

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for pointing it out! Fixed.

------
cabedn
The s.Oliver e-commerce team is looking for a passionate web developer in
Rottendorf, Germany. The position is ONSITE. You will be part of a creative
and dedicated team of three developers who shape the e-commerce future for one
of the largest fashion brands in Germany and Europe. We are responsible for
the ecommerce sites of [http://www.soliver.com](http://www.soliver.com),
[http://www.liebeskind-berlin.com](http://www.liebeskind-berlin.com) and
[http://www.comma-fashion.com](http://www.comma-fashion.com). You should have
professional skills (2-3 years) in frontend - JS, HMTL, SCSS, RWD - and
backend development - Python Django, Node JS, AWS, PostgreSQL, Linux. You can
find the official job posting here
[http://bit.ly/1QUl46E](http://bit.ly/1QUl46E) or send an email with your CV
to cabedn@de.soliver.com

------
RRiccio
Glio, Inc. (glio.com, YC S13) | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Onsite, Full Time |
R$54k-R$120k, 0.5-3.0% equity

At Glio.com we're building the future of e-commerce in Latin America. We're a
platform that connects buyers & sellers, using software to eliminate
inefficiencies and provide the best shopping experience in LatAm at affordable
prices.

We're hiring back-end and front-end software developers. Experience in Ruby on
Rails & Javascript is a big plus, but not required.

Our stack includes Rails 4, Spree, RSpec, jQuery, Postgres, AWS, Jasmine &
CircleCI.

Some of our main practices are:

* Continuous Integration, deploys all day long

* Hardcore A/B testing & data-driven decisions

* Shipping culture

* Peer code reviews

* Pair programming

* Tests coverage

* Weekly sprints

Glio is the 1st Latin American company to be backed by YCombinator. We're
based in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Our investors include, among others, Naval
Ravikant, Ace & Co and FundersClub.

You will be hire #9 and join a hard-working, smart, ambitious team that aims
at becoming the largest retailer in Latin America.

If this mission excites you please drop me a line at roberto@glio.com. And
feel free to send me any questions you might have.

------
benjaminlhaas
Intersection | NYC | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://www.intersection.com](http://www.intersection.com)

Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Android Platform Software
Engineer, and more

We're the people behind LinkNYC
([https://www.link.nyc/](https://www.link.nyc/)). You may have heard about the
"obscenely fast" free public wifi we're installing all over New York City
([http://gizmodo.com/nycs-new-public-wifi-is-obscenely-
fast-17...](http://gizmodo.com/nycs-new-public-wifi-is-obscenely-
fast-1753825735)). Come help us make it even better.

But that's not all we do. We create products and experiences that use
technology to make shared spaces amazing.

Full set of job postings here:
[http://www.intersection.com/careers.html](http://www.intersection.com/careers.html)

Send me an email at benjamin.haas@intersection.com and we can talk more.

------
outdooricon
Minneapolis, MN | REMOTE (US-only) or ONSITE | Full-Time | Front-End Engineer
| Novu

Novu is a web health platform which helps our users to exercise, eat better,
get more sleep, etc… basically live longer and better. We’re a fully funded,
stable startup, growing extremely fast… already signed major accounts.

I’m the front-end architect and guild lead. I’m looking for 2 passionate
front-end engineers who absolutely love javascript and want to be a part of
our enthusiastic guild.

Our dev culture has 5 key facets: collaboration, humility, trust,
responsibility and learning. Those facets are crucial to us maintaining a
great culture and so you’ll need to demonstrate those to show you fit in.

    
    
         == About You ==
    

\- _Strong background_ creating SPA’s with Backbone, Ember, React, or Vue.

\- Understanding of OO design

\- Extra points for Rails and SQL knowledge

\- Enjoy working with people you can rely on and learn from, and you bring a
lot to the table yourself.

\- Willing to leave your ego at the door and are open to learning from those
around you.

\- Stay up to speed on new technologies and introduce them to your teammates.

    
    
         == What We're Offering ==
    

\- Strong salary and incentive compensation

\- Seriously incredible health and dental insurance

\- Paid technical conference attendance (Fluent two years in a row so far)

\- MacBook Pro with 27” Thunderbolt

If you’re interested, shoot me an email at johnathon.sanders(@)novu.com with a
link to your github profile (or example project code of how you write), a
description of your background, and a description of what currently excites
you in the tech community.

------
ndsrf
Sequel | Front-end developer (Angularjs, Typescript, D3.js) | Malaga, Spain |
[http://www.sequel.com](http://www.sequel.com) | ONSITE

Sequel Business Solutions is a specialist provider of software products and
services to the Lloyd's, London and global insurance market. With offices in
London and Malaga, and a global customer base of (Re)Insurance carriers and
brokers, Sequel has built a long-standing reputation for quality and
innovation in this market.

Our development hub is in Malaga, where we have a talented team of software
engineers and testers driven to make an impact within a fun, collaborative
working environment.

We are looking for a dedicated and driven technical lead to join our
development team in Malaga.

More details: [https://www.infojobs.net/malaga/front-end-developer/of-
ie83d...](https://www.infojobs.net/malaga/front-end-developer/of-
ie83d8a47004030bad5a42dc644b4b7)

Visas are unfortunately not available.

Apply: recruitmentspain@sequel.com

------
rybose
Collier Research | [http://hypersizer.com/](http://hypersizer.com/) |
Philadelphia, PA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

What We Do: We are a small company that makes, HyperSizer, a desktop CAE
software for the aerospace industry. Founded in 1995 by former aerospace
engineers at NASA Langely, HyperSizer performs structural analysis and sizing
optimization for composite and metallic panels. Our end-users are structural
engineers designing rockets, commercial aircraft, and UAVs. Our customers
include Boeing, Blue Origin, The Spaceship Company, Bombardier, Lockheed
Martin, Northrop Grumman, General Atomics, and more.

Stack: The UI is a hybrid of VB6 and C#-WPF. Structural analysis,
optimization, and plugins are coded in Fortran, C++, and C#.

Looking For: We are looking for a software developer to join our team to help
create slick user interfaces. Our UI centers on a 3D finite element model - so
experience with 3D CAD-like applications is a plus.

Interested? Contact me at ryan dot lucking at hypersizer dot com.

------
johnnycarcin
RadiantIQ | Boulder, Colorado | Full Time | ONSITE

RadiantIQ is looking for a senior engineer to join our "operations" team in
Boulder, Colorado. If you enjoy building things, using new technology and
solving problems that are a beyond a Google search then this might be the spot
for you.

This role will be a jack-of-all trades type person (which is why operations is
in quotes) who has no trouble analyzing network traffic with tcpdump but can
also whip up a python script to simulate a user using our applications. You'll
be working closely with our development team in a very fast paced environment.
We do multiple deploys a day, we provision VMs with a few commands on the CLI
and we operate in an area where downtime is disastrous (telecom).

Full job description and application information:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/107478/senior-engineer-
radiant...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/107478/senior-engineer-
radiantiq?searchTerm=onvoy&offset=1)

~~~
whistlerbrk
Just a note, neither your website or your post here actually says what
RadiantIQ does. The StackOverflow post isn't exactly very descriptive either.

~~~
johnnycarcin
Sure, this press release from the acquisition might describe what RadiantIQ
(Layered in the release) does and what it means to Onvoy:
[https://www.onvoy.com/deal-expands-onvoys-wireless-
messaging...](https://www.onvoy.com/deal-expands-onvoys-wireless-messaging-
ott-voice-infrastructure-via-rest-apis/)

At a very high level our development team is building RESTful APIs around
telecom services like voice and messaging. APIs for both the management side
(provisioning, porting, etc) as well as actual usage (sending SMS messages,
placing VoIP calls, etc).

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Localize is building tools to simplify the deployment and delivery of
translated applications. We believe companies are leaving a lot of growth on
the table by ignoring foreign users / customers. It's an enormous opportunity.

As our 4th team member, you'd have full control over large parts of our
product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits
(details on our jobs page).

Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    
    

[https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

------
fwang_appannie
App Annie | QA Engineer | Full-time, Onsite| Utrecht, NL

A job that you can tell your friends: "I make sure all imaginable data
powering App Annie's dashboards is tested, verified and performs good, so app
developers receive accurate reports and can focus on building their apps."

As a quality assurance engineer in a data heavy environment, you are working
in a team that is responsible for getting truckloads of data in and making
sure everything is readily available and displayed in the correct manner. You
help test UIs and APIs, pinpoint performance bottlenecks and make sure our
products are adhering to our very high standards.

You: experiences with testing tools such as Jenkins CI, HP’s QTP, JMeter,
LoadRunner or TestLink; Knowledge of data structures and various (No)SQL
database technologies such as Elasticsearch, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, HBase etc.

To submit:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oWqn2fwv&s=Hacker_news](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oWqn2fwv&s=Hacker_news)

fwang@appannie.com

------
sjors_grijpink
Elmar Reizen | Amsterdam | Full Time | ONSITE

We’re one of the largest online travel agents of the Netherlands selling
holidays via our website www.vakantiediscounter.nl. We build all our systems
in house with our own development team of full stack developers using: Apache
Spark for distributed data processing, Play framwork & Akka for our back-end,
and React with ClojureScript for our website

We are an informal company using Agile development and best practices to
deliver with little overhead, fast time to market, and high quality. We also
spend a good amount of time exploring new technologies. We do this all from
our beautifully situated office at the canals in the center of Amsterdam.

We are looking for somebody with more than 5 years software development
experience. Current work should include Scala or Clojure(Script). Experience
with Spark or Solr is a big plus. We offer a good salary, 30 paid holiday
days, and support with relocation and 30% ruling.

Do you want to know more about this job? Please drop me a line at
sgrijpin@elmar.nl!

------
kharshaw
EmergiTech - [http://www.emergitech.com](http://www.emergitech.com)

Full-time; ONSITE; Lancaster, PA

We're a provider of software solutions to the public safety industry and are
expanding as part of the process to retool our product portfolio. Our products
are used by emergency 9-1-1 call takers, dispatchers, first responders and the
general public. We are currently looking for .NET developers with 5 - 10 years
of experience developing applications in an agile (but pragmatic) team
environment.

We are looking for someone able to work out of our Lancaster, PA office
fulltime.

The following skills are desired: \- Web / Mobile Development \- HTML \-
JavaScript \- AngularJS \- jQuery \- CSS \- ASP.NET/MVC & Web API \- jQuery \-
WCF \- ADO.NET \- Entity Framework \- C# \- SQL Server / T-SQL \- Windows
Forms / WPF

We offer a laid back environment, the opportunity to learn and to actively
participate in every stage of the application development lifecycle and a
supportive team atmosphere.

------
Simmo
Salzburg, Austria | Full Time | ONSITE | Wikitude -
[http://www.wikitude.com](http://www.wikitude.com)

Jobs descriptions: [http://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-
career/](http://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/)

We are looking for several Engineers:

* BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER

* DEVOPS ENGINEER

* TECHNICAL QA ENGINEER

* SOFTWARE ENGINEERING: IOS/ANDROID DEVELOPMENT

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER

* JUNIOR TECHNICAL PROJECT MANAGER

To apply send us email to: jobs@wikitude.com

About Wikitude: Wikitude GmbH is the renowned pioneer of mobile augmented
reality (AR) technology and the company behind a number of award winning AR
solutions for smartphones, tablets and wearable display technologies. Its
fully in-house developed AR solution is available in the Wikitude AR SDK and
Wikitude Studio, and enables thousands of apps, brands, agencies, developers
and AR enthusiasts to achieve their project goals. With tens of thousands of
developer accounts and published AR apps, Wikitude is the globally leading AR
technology platform.

------
ckopec
Avigilon | Somerville, MA (Assembly Row) | Full-time / Onsite

Avigilon is defining the future of protection through innovative, end-to-end
surveillance solutions. Delivering the world’s best protection, Avigilon’s
industry-leading HD network video management software, megapixel cameras,
access control and video analytics products are reinventing the security
market.

* Back-end Cloud Engineers * Data Engineers * Javascript Developers * Front-end Engineers * Media Experts *

Avigilon is based in Vancouver with an office in the Boston area focused on
analytics, research, and development.

Send me an email if you're interested in solving interesting problems in the
areas of security, video, streaming media and high definition cameras. I can
be reached at christopher.kopec at avigilon.com or apply online at
[https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=-12805-Greater+Boston)

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
s1300045
Senior Web Application Developer and UI/UX Developer - Chicago StickOutSocial:
([http://stickoutsocial.com/](http://stickoutsocial.com/)) StickOutSocial is
looking for a skilled Senior Level Web Application Developer and a UI/UX
Developer to lead a new development team to maintain and implement high-volume
consumer-facing websites and e-commerce applications. You will be working
directly with a front-end web developer to collaborate on current and future
web and iOS development projects. As of skills, we are looking for:
Application Developer: - Python, C# - Django, .Net MVC - PostgreSQL, LINQ -
SQL - Good understanding of KISS, DRY, and SSOT UI/UX Developer: - JavaScript,
CSS/SCSS, HTML5 - AngularJS, MeteorJS, Bootstrap - Good understanding of color
theories, personas and user stories, and functional design Please contact
trevor@stickoutsocial.com and mention Hacker News as a reference!

------
minglabs
MING Labs | Shanghai | Android Developer | ONSITE

We are MING Labs, a globally active interaction design company with offices in
Shanghai, Munich, Singapore and Berlin. We aim to craft something magical
every day by truly understanding and solving our clients’ challenges. We work
with international corporate clients as well as startups, and medium-sized
enterprises tackling ambitious web and mobile app projects.

Our work is grounded in our belief that we should build something new every
day. From crafting a new social sports network app, disrupting the staid wine
industry with an on demand wine delivery app, to defining the next generation
of connected automotive services, our creations resonate deeply with the
people they touch.

As our new Android Developer you will join a young, growing company and be an
integral part of our vibrant and international team, you will gain exposure to
international clients and interesting projects in a collaborative and friendly
environment. You will translate wireframes, user stories and design templates
into Android applications that are simple, beautiful and different.

Please bring with you strong skills in Java with knowledge of object-oriented
development. We are looking for someone who has a good understanding of
Android SDK, including UI patterns. As a strong problem solver you are curious
for continuously learning new skills and have at least developed one app that
we can find in the app store. If you also have experience with unit testing,
functional programming, Java8, and RESTful APIs our heart is yours. Being the
global crew that we are, we email, slack and skype predominantly in English,
but of course the more languages you can speak the better. Our Shanghai
studio, located in the bustling Jing'an district with its casual, creative
atmosphere is the ideal setting for this.

We look forward to hearing from you. jobs-shanghai@minglabs.com

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Fullstack Software Engineer

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([http://www.businessinsider.com/raise-helps-students-earn-
mon...](http://www.businessinsider.com/raise-helps-students-earn-money-for-
college-2016-1)). We're a Series A funded startup backed by First Round
Capital, the Gates Foundation and Imagine K12. We're looking for engineers and
offer meaningful equity stake along with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node, Go, Backbone.js, React.js

Here's the listing: [https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-engineer) Don't worry about the
'5+ years...' or having experience with our specific stack. We know talented
engineers can learn our stack.

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
barclay
Deliv ([http://www.deliv.co](http://www.deliv.co)) | Menlo Park, CA and Grand
Rapids, MI | on-site | full-time

Deliv is a crowdsourced, last mile logistics company that powers same-day
delivery and returns for retailers, local businesses, and ecommerce companies.
Deliv is focused exclusively on moving packages; not selling goods (so we can
be really good at what we do). We power same-day delivery for over 4,000
businesses including Macy’s, Best Buy, Walgreens, Google Express, Farfetch,
BlueApron and more, in over 100 cities, and are getting ready to scale to a
_LOT_ more.

We're currently looking for:

* Ruby Engineers (that don't mind doing full-stack)

* Seasoned Front-end Engineers (that aren't afraid to dip into backend)

* Lead Data Warehouse Engineer

Job descriptions still being written _(they 'll be up this week!
[http://www.deliv.co/careers](http://www.deliv.co/careers)) _, but for more
details shoot me an email: barclay[at]deliv.co

------
empaone
Pro Financial |
[https://www.profinancial.bc.ca/](https://www.profinancial.bc.ca/) | North
Vancouver, BC, Canada | Junior Developer looking to gain Full-Stack experience
| Full-Time | some On-site time will be required, but we are flexible about
some work-from-home

If you are a programmer with first-class raw talent, are eager to learn, and
want make a positive impact on the people around you, we want to meet you.

The financial industry is built on scale and technology, and so are we.
Founded in 2000, we are a small, highly skilled team focused on helping banks
and credit unions understand their businesses in a way they simply can't do
themselves.

You'll be working closely with our tech lead in all areas of our stack and you
will interact directly with everyone in the company and our clients,
transforming data into meaningful information. If you're into micromanagement,
rigid structure, and never getting to see the big picture, this isn't the
place for you. Your work schedule and location are highly flexible (many of us
work from home part-time), but some regular on-site time at our North
Vancouver office will be required.

Skills in Python, JavaScript, C#, .NET, and PostgreSQL are a must. Beyond
that, your experience with IronPython, HTML, and CSS is a bonus, along with
any administration of Windows and Linux servers. This is intended to be a
junior role, evolving into a broad based senior role over time, and
compensation will be commensurate with experience. But regardless, if you're a
team player, a quick learner, and you'd like to know more, please respond with
your resume and cover letter.

Please email info@profinancial.bc.ca with your resume.

We apologize, but time does not permit responding to all inquiries. We will do
our best to notify possible candidates within 48 hours.

------
tomonocle
ITV plc | Platform Engineer(s) | London, UK (ONSITE)

ITV are building a new platform to host all of our applications - internal and
external. Whether it’s the system that sells the adverts in Corrie, pays Ant &
Dec, schedules Emmerdale for broadcast or gets TOWIE on to the ITV Hub, it’ll
live here and you can help build it.

As a Platform Engineer you’ll be embedded in a team responsible for a product
end-to-end. Working closely with the developers, testers, product owners and
scrum masters you’ll make sure the environments are ticking over nicely,
polish the build pipeline and make sure everything’s looking good in
production.

You’ll be jointly responsible for the quality of everything the team produces
- if you build it, you run it. One day you’ll be helping deploy a new
microservice, the next watching it handle millions of requests during the X
Factor final. The coffee’s not bad, either.

Our ethos is simple: automate, automate, automate. We believe in using the
right tool for the job - right now we’re using things like AWS, puppet,
docker, jenkins, sensu, redis, terraform, centos, rabbitmq, nginx, varnish,
haproxy, trello, github and slack - but we’re always keeping an eye on the
future and experimenting with new tech. We want our team to be two things:
‘smart’ and ‘kind’. If that’s you and this sounds like fun then I’d like to
hear from you - email in my profile.

Tom

What we offer:

    
    
      * Great salary
      * Five weeks holiday (plus national holidays)
      * Annual bonus
      * Training + conferences
      * SAYE scheme (discounted shares)
      * Life cover (4x salary)
      * Generous pension (matches your contribution + 3%)
      * ‘Relish’ scheme: gym, extra holiday, cycle to work, childcare vouchers, private healthcare
      * Volunteer days
      * Further education sponsorship
      * Discounts at highstreet + online retailers
      * Tickets to shows

------
rompic
Fluidtime: Full Time ONSITE

Vienna - Austria Fluidtime (founded 2004) is Austria’s leading, award-winning
provider of IT-services for integrated mobility and traffic data management.

At the moment we have the following open positions:

    
    
        Senior Service Support Engineer
    
        iOS Development
    
        Software Engineer Java
    

What you can expect:

    
    
        Software solutions to inspire you, your team and our customers.
    
        A dynamic working environment with exciting development opportunities. 
    
        Highly motivated people working towards a concrete vision. 
    
        Challenging tasks for your continued professional development.
    
        A working climate characterised by the Fluidtime spirit and openness.
    
        A loft office in central Vienna near the Mariahilferstraße.
    
        Speaking german is a big plus
    
        A working permit for Austria/eu
    

If you feel you could make a valuable contribution, but don’t find a job
listed above that fits your profile, please feel free to get in touch.

roman.pickl at fluidtime.com

------
bovermyer
DevOps Engineer @ The Minneapolis Star Tribune |
[https://goo.gl/yJ9G63](https://goo.gl/yJ9G63) | Minneapolis, MN ONSITE FULL-
TIME

Newspapers come in two flavors these days: dying, or digitally evolving. The
Star Tribune is in the latter category. We're a modern tech shop, and as an
ops engineer in the style of devops, you'll be playing with such fun toys as
AWS, Python, Go, Ansible, Packer, Docker, Vagrant, Prometheus, and similar. We
believe in using the right tool for the job, building up our teammates as much
as building up our sites and apps, and exploring the digital frontier. We're
exploring how to use tech of tomorrow to make consuming the news more awesome
- yes, that includes the Oculus Rift and HoloLens.

If you like continuous deployment, containers, automation, and learning new
things, you'll love working with us.

I'm the hiring manager and the guy who'd be your immediate boss, so feel free
to ask me anything.

~~~
creative_ape
Hi! I'm a full stack software engineer, and I attend the #DevOps meetup group
in minneapolis. I'm not actively looking for a job right now, but I would like
to see what it is that you are all about.

are you downtown? lets get coffee later this week in the skyway. my email is
in my profile.

~~~
bovermyer
Aye, we're downtown, in the Capella building. I'll send you an email shortly.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Frontend, Backend | San Francisco [ONSITE]

Angaza offers a billion people a way to access electricity for the first time,
using solar power, for less money than they spend today.

Your impact at Angaza: write better software during the day, and more families
will have electricity for the first time that night.

We are a for-profit technology company that enables end-user financing of
energy solutions in emerging markets. More information about us and our open
positions:

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform Engineers (frontend, server, and mobile) | ONSITE:
San Francisco | VISA

Note: other teams are hiring but I'm posting for my particular team: Developer
Platform.

\- _Really need another frontend engineer._ Grew by several backend and mobile
engineers since last month

\- Help us (tiny team, will grow and add responsibility) build the product and
infrastructure for millions of merchants.

\- APIs and SDKs for eCommerce and the Register point of sale

\- Make it easy, scalable, and consistent to expose Square's products to
external developers

\- App Marketplace

\- Architecture, availability, growth, and scalability of all public APIs

\- Mobile and Server side areas of focus

\- Junior and more Senior people welcome to apply Lear more and apply (mention
'hacker news') [http://bit.ly/1QCMw6Y](http://bit.ly/1QCMw6Y)

Or ping me on twitter @jawspeak (thanks everyone who did last month - you all
should have heard back from the recruiters).

▶▶ Apply now: [http://bit.ly/1QCMw6Y](http://bit.ly/1QCMw6Y) ◀◀

~~~
aboutabel
Do you have an email I can reach you directly at, instead of Twitter?

------
denisnazarov
Mine - [http://mine.nyc](http://mine.nyc) \- New York, NY - Full Time

Mine is building tools and protocols to realize a future of decentralized
media. We are a small, ambitious team based in Brooklyn with recent backing
from top-tier VCs in New York and Silicon Valley.

Distributed Systems Engineer

You are a software engineer with experience in distributed, peer-to-peer and
cryptographic systems.

Responsibilities:

\- Design, implement and analyze components of a distributed metadata storage
system

\- Review and accept OSS community contributions

\- Assist with literature reviews and act as a liaison towards the academic
community

Preferred qualifications:

\- Experience with DHTs and distributed filesystems (AFS, SFS, Tahoe-LAFS,
etc)

\- Interest in distributed search

\- Familiarity with the IPFS stack

\- Strong understanding of proof-of-work (blockchain) and other consensus
systems

\- Relevant academic experience or strong paper reading and implementation
skills

\- Working knowledge of Go a plus

\- Strong background in cryptography a plus

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

[http://mine.nyc/jobs](http://mine.nyc/jobs)

------
weatherlight
* EVERWISE * |Software Architect| Software Engineer |Sr. Software Engineer | Sr. Front-end Engineer |Sr. DevOps Engineer | NYC, USA - Fulltime - ONSITE What is Everwise? Everwise connects professionals with the people and insights that can help them succeed at every stage of their career. We are a venture-backed startup with big ambitions. We are tackling the $300B career development industry with a unique, data-driven software platform. [http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/](http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/) Market-rate salary, generous stock options. to apply checkout: [https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/) Keywords: ruby new york city angular nginx rails aws digital ocean bootstrap javascript coffeescript

------
itrademrkts
Los Angeles/Culver City,CA ONSITE

Cloud Engineer - Amazon Web Services (looking for Linux/DevOps Engineers
wanting to grow in the AWS space)

(mt) Media Temple [http://mediatemple.net](http://mediatemple.net) : Since
1998 we've offered premium web hosting and cloud services for digital
agencies, businesses, content creators, and developers. You will be part of a
tight-knit AWS team (Software/Cloud Architects, DevOps, and developers)
creating custom solutions for our customers. The ideal candidate would
currently be a Linux/DevOps Engineer looking to grow or gain experience with
AWS.

Job description:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oQpv2fww&s=LinkedIn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oQpv2fww&s=LinkedIn)

Watch this video to learn more about the culture at (mt):
[https://vimeo.com/120202710](https://vimeo.com/120202710)

Apply: Hiring@mediatemple.net

------
snitko
Mycelium Swish ([https://swish.mycelium.com](https://swish.mycelium.com)) is
looking for a senior Angular frontend developer: REMOTE, full-time only, free
hours, payment in BTC or wire transfer, great team. See my profile for
contacts and send over a short plaintext resume/story + your Github account.

------
zeckalpha
Software Engineer | San Francisco

Software Engineer | Saint Paul, Minnesota

MySQL DBA | Saint Paul, Minnesota

Cloud Support Engineer | Saint Paul, Minnesota

More than 1,000 government organizations use the GovDelivery communication
platform to reach over 90 million people on multiple continents. The end
result is safer communities, happier commuters, and healthier families. In
short, Better Government.

Our platform connects government organizations with the public via email,
social media, SMS, voice, and more. We are growing significantly and
consistently and that revenue gets plowed right back into technology. Come
help us build a world-class solution using Ruby, Rails, Ember.js, Puppet,
Java, and more. Together we can transform government communications and help
create a more well-informed and engaged constituency.

If this sounds good to you, check out [http://geeks.gd/](http://geeks.gd/) to
get a real sense of the GovDelivery tech team, or contact
brian.meline@govdelivery.com directly.

------
klobb65
Contactually is a rapidly growing startup in DC hiring amazing Rails/JS talent
to join our engineering team. We have a really interesting and challenging
2016 roadmap that we would love to discuss with you!

[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/43995](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/43995)

------
mszklanny
REMOTE | Buenos Aires; Europe; Asia; Pacific | Part Time, Full Time

Auth0 is a rapidly growing company, and so is the Auth0 platform. We get a lot
of praise from developers because we provide a zero-friction, infinitely
extensible, enterprise-grade cloud solution that makes identity easy and just
works. Our subscriber base consists of more than 40,000 developers at over
20,000 enterprises across more than 150 countries around the world. We are
growing quickly and well funded. [https://auth0.com/blog/2015/06/23/another-
big-milestone/](https://auth0.com/blog/2015/06/23/another-big-milestone/)

\----- Developer Success Engineer -----

We are hiring expert developers to help developers adopting Auth0's platform
around the world.

If the following sounds great to you, we'd love to have you!

* Self-motivated, quick learner, fast researcher, and hungry to improve your technical skills

* Love to code and solve technical issues varying in complexity and technology. Are good at empathizing with developers and have experience with troubleshooting environments

* Have excellent written and verbal communication skills (English) and are passionate about talking to customers

* Enjoy writing and teaching, are capable of explaining complex concepts in easy-to-understand language

* Have experience and are comfortable with a remote working environment

* Love to contribute to the open source community

* Ideally have Javascript and Node.JS knowledge

See more: [https://auth0.com/jobs/developer-success-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/developer-success-engineer)

Apply: jobs+dseHN at auth0.com

~~~
eugeniusk
Auth0 is also hiring REMOTE security engineers. We are looking for people with
experience in infrastructure security (AWS, Linux) and/or application security
(Node.js especially).

See [https://auth0.com/jobs/security-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/security-engineer) for all the details and to
apply.

------
tmjobs
Ticketmaster - Integration Engineer - Hollywood/Los Angeles, California -
ONSITE

Ticketmaster is looking for an Integration Engineer to join the newly minted
Distributed Commerce team. We are building new products and services that
enable partners to sell verified tickets off-site on some of the largest
platforms, social media networks, mobile apps, and websites in e-commerce and
online media. As a key member of a small, dedicated business unit you will be
responsible for onboarding new API clients, monitor critical applications,
configure both new and legacy ticketing platforms, and resolve integration
problems at a deep technical level. Effective communication skills are a must.

Responsibilities

\- Integrate new API clients onto our transactional and/or content systems

\- Design, develop, implement and test technical solutions based on business
requirements

\- Create and maintain integration documentation

\- Design, build and maintain tools that monitor, automate or streamline
internal processes

\- Monitor business critical applications and troubleshoot or escalate
appropriately when issues arise

\- Maintain the integration pipeline and coordinate amongst key stakeholders,
both internally and externally

\- Provide primary QA support for partner integrations

Qualifications:

\- 2+ years professional hands on experience

\- Understanding of web services development principles and high-volume
applications

\- Ability to effectively communicate with third party technical and sales
teams

\- Basic knowledge of databases and SQL

\- Programming experience and understanding of programming concepts

Email ryan.aviles@ticketmaster.com for details. ___No recruiters please_ __

------
ecocion
Denver, CO | Ecocion, Inc. | Full-Time | ONSITE | ecocion.com

We build software and services to help energy companies stay in compliance
with environmental regulations. Lots of data management and visualization
problems to solve, here. We're looking for junior/midlevel engineers that want
to work with Typescript, d3.js, Entity Framework 6+ using the latest Microsoft
development tools and Azure cloud services.

We've got a very small team (one manager, two developers, one QA) and we're
looking to grow to 10+ great developers, so we can take on more software
problems to solve. Get in on the ground floor as we build out the team!

Check out our Stack Overflow company page here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion)

If you are interested, please feel free to email the software engineering team
directly krg@ecocion.com, and mention that you saw this on HN.

------
steve_h_unizin
Service Reliability Engineer - Unizin - Austin, TX - Remote friendly

Unizin is a nonprofit consortium of large American public universities. Its
mission is to improve student success through digital teaching and learning.
We are looking for an experienced infrastructure and operations person to lead
efforts in infrastructure automation, continuous integration and performance
monitoring in an Ubuntu / Amazon Web Services environment. Technologies
include Java, Clojure, Python, Ansible, PostgreSQL, and Nuxeo.

See [http://unizin.org/2015/11/service-reliability-
engineer/](http://unizin.org/2015/11/service-reliability-engineer/) for more
details. For a short video about Unizin's purpose and mission, see
[https://vimeo.com/135717438](https://vimeo.com/135717438)

Please contact careers@unizin.org to submit a resume and cover letter.

------
catinka13
Appboy-New York-Full Time-ONSITE Appboy is currently looking for full time
software engineers to join their team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up
specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard
have enabled companies like Urban Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to
create targeted marketing campaigns to their users. Check out our open
positions and feel free to apply! If you have any additional questions please
email Cat Espiritu at cat.espiritu@appboy.com.

Android Developer:[http://grnh.se/mk7sjd](http://grnh.se/mk7sjd)

iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/2iwr38](http://grnh.se/2iwr38)

Software Engineer- Platform
Engineering:[http://grnh.se/a65pdv](http://grnh.se/a65pdv)

Front-End Developer: [http://grnh.se/f8ryb5](http://grnh.se/f8ryb5)

~~~
catinka13
NOTE: The application for Android/iOS Engineer can now be found under the two
following posts.

Mobile Engineer:[http://grnh.se/rb1c2v](http://grnh.se/rb1c2v)

Senior Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kai1ny](http://grnh.se/kai1ny)

------
dmlol
Scopely | Culver City, CA | Fulltime | Onsite

We're a fast growing mobile game company looking for folks who want to work on
a high performance gaming platform helping us build our client apps, backend
server, analytics platform, and operations engineering.

I am looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer who has a lot of AWS experience and
is interested in working with a variety of different game studio teams to help
them mature their production operations. We're more of a strike team that goes
in and helps level up a group instead of a firefighting, on call-rotating
team.

Contact me directly at dml@scopely.com or apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scopely/0202a6bd-
ce2c-4e2a-95e8-2fab11...](https://jobs.lever.co/scopely/0202a6bd-
ce2c-4e2a-95e8-2fab11bb40f6)

Check out the rest of our open jobs at [http://scopely.com/join-
us/](http://scopely.com/join-us/)

------
step_nyc
Step.com | [http://match.step.com](http://match.step.com) | New York, NY | On-
site, full-time

Step.com is building a platform where engineers can anonymously crowdsource
their marketplace value from real decision makers at startups. Companies on
our platform score anonymous profiles with personalized salary and level
estimates, and engineers have the option to connect anytime or remain private.

Step.com is in private beta in NYC. You can find out more about us at
[http://match.step.com](http://match.step.com).

We're looking to bring on a full-stack engineer to help us build out our
platform. Candidates ideally have a CS degree from a top school and/or
significant experience as an engineer at a startup at scale. We currently use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

To get in touch, email me at jennifer@step.com

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA / Remote | Software engineers of all types

Zesty is changing the way companies serve food. We’re just two years old and
we already serve hundreds of companies in the Bay Area, including names you
know like Heroku, Twitch, GitHub and Instacart.

Our post-Series A engineering challenges include recommendation algorithms,
health and nutrition, real-time logistics, live tracking and operations
scheduling and automation. You'll have freedom to work on the problems that
are most interesting to you.

You’ll be joining a talented, fast-growing team of thirteen Rails, Ember.js
and data engineers. We value solid communication and putting the team over our
egos. You will grow with and help shape the organization, stay at the
forefront of web best practices and enjoy the best office meals in the city.

Interested? Check out all our listings at
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs).

------
kfor
Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation | Seattle, WA Data Scientists /
Software Architects / DBAs / Javascript Developers

[http://www.healthdata.org/get-
involved/careers](http://www.healthdata.org/get-involved/careers)

IHME is 250 person independent research institute affiliated with the
University of Washington, primarily focused on global health research and
statistics.

I'm looking for data scientists / researchers / devs / architects for a cool
project we're working on that aims to simulate the health of the entire world.
Experience with distributed computing a must, as this is a massively parallel
task. We've also got openings for JS devs, DBAs, and more.

We've got a lot of fun toys to play with like a 20k core cluster and all the
latest Spark gizmos, plus you get to work on projects that have proven impact
on the world.

Contact me at kfor at uw dot edu if you're interested.

------
nfoz
Broadway Technology | Software Engineer | New York, Austin, Seattle, Waterloo

[http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers](http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers)

I love working here! We’re a technology company, built and run by engineers.
Stable and growing fast. Emphasis on high-quality code and doing things right,
and maintaining an excellent team culture and work environment.

We have a unique way to build distributed systems, which we use to provide
complex trading systems for big financial institutions. Now we're also
starting to extend out to other industries as well.

Looking for Senior Engineers (5+ years in an industry-standard language e.g.
C++,C#,Java), Senior GUI devs (C#/WinForms), Build engineers, Consultants (dev
with people skills), Client Services (think: mission-control operations), also
product and dev managers. Check the listings!

Apply on the site, or feel free to message me directly if you have any
questions.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (but UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* Senior/principal software engineer

* Technical team lead

At FreeAgent, we help micro-businesses take control of their business
finances.

We have built an award-winning cloud accounting product (using
Ruby/Javascript/RabbitMQ/Elasticsearch/MySQL) that offers full end-to-end
compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in beautiful
Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength, with over 43,000 paying
customers and strong YoY revenue growth. Customers love our product and we've
sustained an NPS > 70 for the past four quarters.

If you want to come and help us make small businesses awesome at doing their
finances, take a look at our vacancies at
[http://www.freeagent.com/jobs](http://www.freeagent.com/jobs).

We are looking for _UK-based_ full-time staff only right now.

------
BernaGatsby
UpCounsel (upcounsel.com) | San Francisco

SF ONSITE - We are looking for Engineers (Data, Full-stack, Front-End), Data
Analysts, Data Scientists, Sales Positions, Lead SEO & more!

UpCounsel is on a mission to make the legal experience remarkable for
businesses. We provide businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow
law firms through an online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer
community. UpCounsel is working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies
to increase the quality and speed of legal services, while dramatically
reducing costs. When businesses can access great legal services, they make
better decisions and can grow their business with confidence.

Check out our careers page and find a position you are interested in
([https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers))
and feel free to email me at bernadette [at] upcounsel [dot] com

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Machine Learning Engineer | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.) |
Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring for the full time position of Machine Learning Research Engineer.
Math, EE, CS, Physics and Neuroscience PhDs / dropouts / candidates / postdocs
and curious individuals with skills in deep learning and machine learning are
welcome to apply. If you love math and software engineering, you'll fit right
in.

Required experience:

\- Extensive experience training convolutional neural networks with gradient
descent

\- Strong Math and CS fundamentals: Linear Algebra, Probability, Multivariate
Calculus, Mathematical optimization

Ideal candidates will have:

\- Excellent academic record

\- Demonstrated ability to create and implement state-of-the- art research

\- GPU programming (Cuda/OpenCL/Theano)

\- Programming / Mathematics Olympiads: IMO, IOI, Putnam

===

Lambda Labs | Software Engineer (iOS / Computer Vision) | Palo Alto, CA
(University Ave.) | Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring a Software Engineer with iOS and Computer Vision experience.
Math, EE, CS, or Physics degree. If you love math and software engineering,
you'll fit right in.

Required experience:

\- Experience shipping multiple Objective-C apps that are currently available
in the app store.

\- An aptitude for design, ability to innovate using all of the tools
available for iOS

Ideal candidates will have:

\- Multiple apps in the app store.

\- A track record of making high quality mobile user experiences. \-
Proficiency with basic computer vision and image processing operations.

To apply, please email your resume and github link to: s[at]lambdal.com

------
benweissmann
Tulip - [https://tulip.co/](https://tulip.co/) |
[https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) Boston, MA |
Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

We’re developing a web-based platform and shop-floor hardware, bringing
consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise
technology. We instrument and augment production lines that still rely on
paper to share information, collecting vital data about what’s really
happening on the factory floor.

Our product overhauls how manufacturing processes are designed, deployed,
tested, measured and analyzed, providing immense value to manufacturing
companies who are struggling to keep up with technology to stay competitive.

We get to visit our customers' factories, learn about their manufacturing
processes (a la How It's Made [1]), and figure out how to solve their toughest
problems. If that sounds exciting, we’d love to talk.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
on every part of our software stack: Meteor-based web development,
IoT/embedded software, computer vision, data science, technical operations /
DevOps, web-based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best
product possible. E-mail us at jobs@tulip.co.

[1] [http://www.sciencechannel.com/tv-shows/how-its-
made/videos/h...](http://www.sciencechannel.com/tv-shows/how-its-
made/videos/how-its-made-radar-gun/)

------
amitmathew
Cram Fighter | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

What we do:

We help students become the best versions of themselves by enabling them to be
more efficient and better manage their time. We do this through web and mobile
apps that let students create personalized study schedules for high-stakes
exams.

What we're about:

We're a bootstrapped, profitable company with thousands of paying customers.
We're obsessed with building great products and pushing the boundaries of
learning. We focus on an open company culture (everyone gets to see revenues,
targets, etc.) and strong work/life balance.

What we're looking for:

* A senior software developer who is interested in tackling important problems in education

* Looking for someone who is proficient in Django

* React experience is a plus

More info: [http://cramfighter.com/careers/senior-software-
developer/](http://cramfighter.com/careers/senior-software-developer/). Send
any questions my way (email is in my profile).

------
misframer
VividCortex | Charlottesville, VA | INTERNS, ONSITE |
[https://www.vividcortex.com/](https://www.vividcortex.com/)

 _Local (Charlottesville area) candidates only, please!_

VividCortex is the best way to see what production database systems are doing.
Our database monitoring platform is used by major companies like King, GitHub,
DigitalOcean, and Etsy to monitor their MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, and Redis
servers in production and development environments.

We're looking for interns to join our young, lean, energetic company with a
great get-it-done culture.

Our technology stack consists of AWS, Kafka, MySQL, and Go on the backend;
Symfony, AngularJS, and D3 on the frontend. Our exciting technical challenges
include high-performance database protocol decoding, statistical anomaly
detection, adaptive fault detection, time series storage, and stream
processing.

Interested? Please contact me at preetam [at] vividcortex.com!

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most advanced indoor bike.

Some recent press about us: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/venture-funding-
gushes-in-new-yo...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/venture-funding-gushes-in-
new-york-city-1452834060) [paywall]

Remote positions considered for the right candidate. We are actively looking
for:

* Software Engineer (Python) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oDxKYfwC](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oDxKYfwC)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onAKYfwp](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onAKYfwp)

* iOS Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onyb0fwQ](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onyb0fwQ)

* Android Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oesJYfw7](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oesJYfw7)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers)
or just shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

------
ddxv
Bubbleye | Onsite | Taipei, Taiwan |
[http://tech.bubbleye.com](http://tech.bubbleye.com) | hr@bubbleye.com

Bubbleye is hiring backend, devops and data scientists.

We do mobile ad targeting for ad networks. We are a small startup looking to
hire someone who is capable and passionate. Feel free to contact us with any
questions.

:::::::::: DevOps JD :::::::::::::

Putting things out there and ensuring that they run 24/7 will be your task. We
build the skeleton together, you deploy and manage it. It will be your task to
design and set up development -> testing -> deployment workflows at the heart
of our infrastructure. You must have ability and willing to learn software and
cloud technology and document it.

Required expertise:

Amazon AWS CI/CD tools (Teamcity, Hudson, Jenkins, Bamboo) Cluster computing
(Spark, Hadoop) Docker VCS like Git, Mercurial Linux system administration,
shell script Tracking tools (fogbugz, BugZilla, Mantis, Jira etc)

------
benjaminRRR
Jetabroad (Thailand) | Bangkok, Thailand | Full-Stack, DevOps, Front-End | C#,
Python, Powershell | Full-time on-site |
[http://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/jobs/](http://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/jobs/)

We're solving complex problems in the travel industry our consumer facing site
is [https://www.jetabroad.com.au](https://www.jetabroad.com.au) \- Our
technology platform is about getting people from A to B (and C to D to ...)
where plenty of NP hard and a bunch of non-optimally solvable problems exist.
We span everything from getting a UX experience that delights to ticketing a
flight across multiple providers with various payment requirements to mining
millions of searches a day to find the best routing combinations.

We're a fun team located in the heart of one of the most vibrant cities in
south east Asia.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Where exactly are you located in the city?

Also, are you offering US or local-level salaries?

I find most companies setting up here are looking for "world class talent"
while offering less than what you would make working remotely / on contract
with US-based companies.

Add in a bad commute & local taxes and it's a tough decision to make, even
though the social aspect might be rewarding.

~~~
benjaminRRR
We are located near Ploenchit BTS on Wireless Road. We pay international
market rates for expatriate talent as we compete with many other large players
here in the city. We also pay very competitive salaries for local staff as we
want to retain the best people.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Good to know. Thanks.

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer/Product Manager | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK
| Full-time, permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, the UK's largest independent news
aggregator. Established 1998 and profitable ever since, our ethos and business
models have stood the test of time. Ours is a developer-led company: our
Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have three opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles. \- As a /product manager/, you’d help us to ‘get it right’ through
your zest for software development and the user experience, your passion and
excitement for our business and your ability to inspire this in the rest of
the team.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | [https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Healthcare does not have to be ugly and frustrating! Join the Qardio team and
help us make heart health better and cheaper for everyone.

If you love working with and integrated hardware/app/cloud platform and seeing
the fruit of your work shipping to the shelves of major retailers, get in
touch: we are looking for Product Managers, Software Engineers, Embedded
Software Engineers, Analog Electronic Engineers, Digital Electronic Engineers,
Technical Writers, Mechanical Designers. We are also hiring on the marketing
front. Our offices are in downtown SF.

Email stars at getqardio.com to apply, or visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/) where
we are adding new job openings every week.

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring Rails, Hadoop Engineers, Technical Product Managers, QA
Engineers, Designers and more in Santa Monica, San Francisco, and Austin. We
acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a year
ago. We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow.

See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full scoop.

We're using Rails and Python (Flask) to serve out all kinds of APIs as well as
consumer-facing web experiences and internal tools. Let's see; what else?

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. Remote definitely considered for the right candidates, but you must be based in the United States. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options and performance bonuses. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, React, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled and REMOTE options are available under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
jrm2k6
Curology (www.curology.com) San Francisco and San Diego Onsite

Looking for: \- Full Stack Engineers \- Javascript Engineers

Curology is a first-of-its-kind online service that offers customized
prescription treatment for acne and anti-aging.

New patients are paired online with a licensed dermatologist or nurse
practitioner who evaluates photos of the patient's skin, prescribes a
medication tailored for their skin type and becomes their long-term partner in
achieving their skincare goals. Curology patients have their medications
shipped to their door and have access to unlimited communication with their
healthcare provider via a secure messaging platform.

We use Laravel, React.js and Ember.js for our stack. We are looking for
curious, motivated and willing to learn engineers to help us grow our tech
team. We offer equity, great salaries, and a fun place to work at where you
can have a real impact!

If you are interested feel free to send me an email at jeremy@curology.com

------
Curaladie
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY www.curalate.com (roles can sit in any of
our offices)

Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting pictures, people
and products. We sit at the intersection of _big data and computer vision_ and
we help brands create authentic connections with consumers through images!

 _One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business
Insider_

 _Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)_

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/6k3bhl](http://grnh.se/6k3bhl)

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Front-end Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Product Manager

\- Product/UX Designer

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

------
bbabenko
Orbital Insight
([http://www.orbitalinsight.com](http://www.orbitalinsight.com)) | Palo Alto,
CA (close to Caltrain)| Full-time | Onsite

Orbital Insight is a Geospatial Big Data company leveraging the rapidly
growing availability of satellite, UAV, and other geospatial data sources. Our
goal is to understand and characterize useful trends at global, regional, and
hyper­local scales. Backed by top tier VCs, including Sequoia, Google
Ventures, and Bloomberg Beta, we build products that have never existed
before, and could not exist without the ongoing proliferation of rich
geospatial data sources, computer vision & deep learning, and inexpensive
cloud computing.

We are looking for: Core / full-stack engineers:
[http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/core_software_engineer.html](http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/core_software_engineer.html)

Computer vision engineers:
[http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/machine_vision.html](http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/machine_vision.html)

Data scientists:
[http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/data_scientist.html](http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/data_scientist.html)

Some press about us and the overall GIS ecosystem:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunn...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunning-
satellite-images-make-us-look-at-nature-north-korea-and-chipotle-as-never-
before/)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-
images-show-economies-growing-and-shrinking-in-real-time)

------
sumodm
Soliton Technologies - www.solitontech.com - Bangalore, India - ONSITE

Soliton invites applications for an R&D Software Engineer/Lead in a group
specializing in Computer Vision and Machine Learning. Recent projects have
included obstacle detection on mobile platforms, object
detection/classification and 3D reconstruction. We are looking for exceptional
candidates who have a sense of ownership and have the necessary grit to make
successful research products. The candidate must have good understanding of
basic mathematics (linear algebra, statistics, probability and good
understanding of fundamentals of computing (Algorithms, Data Structure, OS
Fundamentals). The ideal candidate will also have strong development skills on
_nix platform and ability to prototype very quickly.

_ Required Skill sets* • Good understanding of Image Processing and Computer
Vision with projects to back the same • Strong programming experience in C++ •
Knowledge of at least one prototyping/scripting language : Python,
MATLAB/Octave, Julia or R • Good understanding of Algorithms and Data
Structures • Good knowledge of basics: Linear Algebra, Probability and
Statistics • Good written and verbal communication

 _Other Openings : Project Lead – Web Technologies (Node.JS /Angular.JS)_ •
Lead a highly talented team of 10 people • Set and meet high standards of
excellence in the quality and timeliness of the software delivered and achieve
customer delight • Ensure that the defined processes are adhered to; and
contribute to the development of these processes by sharing best practices and
learning from projects • Empower the team and ensure that the team spirit is
high at all times and provide individual mentorship to engineers to help them
with career growth

More details
here:[http://www.solitontech.com/careers](http://www.solitontech.com/careers)

Email your resumes @ careers@solitontech.com

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch | San Francisco, CA & Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-Time & Onsite

About: DoubleDutch apps are about more than just social networking — we’re
tying people and data together to get the most relevant content in front of
users, regardless if they’re attending the event, organizing it, or exhibiting
there. We want our employees to do the best work of their careers here, so we
give them the autonomy and transparency needed to get things done.

Want to be part of the DoubleDutch family? Check out some of our open jobs &
apply today!

Android Developer - San Francisco, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/6a008573-59b0-41a2-b74e-d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/6a008573-59b0-41a2-b74e-d96f63024b99)

Data Engineer - San Francisco, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca)

Sr. Software Engineer - San Francisco, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b)

Sr. Software Engineer - Amsterdam, Netherlands:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/88ae4b1e-8f8c-47d3-b439-d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/88ae4b1e-8f8c-47d3-b439-d0264f615985)

Sr. iOS Developer - San Francisco, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8b061e83ca8)

For all DoubleDutch jobs, check out
[http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html](http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html)

------
morenoh149
New York, ny ONSITE

[https://angel.co/capsulepharmacy/jobs?utm_source=startup_pro...](https://angel.co/capsulepharmacy/jobs?utm_source=startup_profile_header)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. Our team is passionate about
improving patient health outcomes through innovative design, mobile
technology, logistics, and predictive analytics. We are based in New York City
and backed by Thrive Capital.

We’re looking for bright, curious, and caring people who are excited about the
opportunity to make healthcare effortless. If this sounds like you, send us a
note at join@capsulerx.com.

The stack is a Go backend (we're looking at other tech like elixir/phoenix or
Node.js also) with iOS native Objective-C, swift as well as Javascript,
react.js redux, react native. Pm me any questions.

------
loumf
Trello has engineering jobs on nearly all of our teams (iOS, Android, Server,
Web, etc.)

[https://trello.com/jobs/](https://trello.com/jobs/)

Most are REMOTE. The web position is NYC.

iOS and Android use standard native tools, Web is 1 page app in
backbone/CoffeeScript, Server is NodeJS/Coffee/Mongo.

~~~
olie_h
I had applied for the iOS developer position a while ago. Got an email saying
someone will get in touch in 2 week. It's been more that 1.5 months.

Not complaining or anything, but it would be good to set the expectation
straight beforehand.

~~~
loumf
I'm sorry that happened. We had a bunch of vacations on our team back-to-back
(I'm on iOS) and I think that we're just backlogged with the queue. Send me an
email (contact info on my HN profile) and I will try to get it moved along.

You are right that we should have let you know -- sorry for that.

------
cogwheel
Off Base Productions -
[http://www.offbaseproductions.com](http://www.offbaseproductions.com) \- San
Francisco, ONSITE

We are seeking a skilled Xamarin developer to work on mobile apps in the games
industry. The applications are for marketing and informational executions in
support of industry publishers. This is a contract-to-hire position based in
San Francisco with an immediate opening.

As the second “native” developer on the team, you would have a great deal of
influence on the direction of these projects and our future work.

More information is available at our Xamarin Forums post:
[http://forums.xamarin.com/discussion/60058/xamarin-
developer...](http://forums.xamarin.com/discussion/60058/xamarin-developer-
needed-san-francisco-ca) \- Contact cogwheel@offbaseproductions.com if you're
interested.

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | Senior UI Designer | London + NYC | Full Time

\--Who We Are--

An award winning mobile app dev agency www.fueled.com/about

\--What it means to be a Fueled Designer--

Being part of the Fueled Design team you will have the opportunity to work
amongst world class talent on a wide range of unique interactive projects,
with established brands such as Glamour, Vanity Fair, and Barneys New York,
and successful tech startups such as Rdio, QuizUp and Urbandaddy. Outwardly
facing, the obvious difference is our mix of world-class design and top-notch
development. But what really sets us apart is our integrated, product-driven
approach. The way our product/strategy teams work with designs and developers
results in a rare, collaborative product-development cycle that few can match.

\--Benefits--

Equity, Unlimited Vacation, Macbook Air, Apple watch, Performance Bonus
(10-13%)

Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR](http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR)

------
juniorplenty
Yerdle - San Francisco - ONSITE,VISA --
[http://yerdle.com/mission](http://yerdle.com/mission)

* Chief API Architect ([https://yerdle.com/jobs#VaxJeRwAAO4xrmTx](https://yerdle.com/jobs#VaxJeRwAAO4xrmTx))

* Web Client Engineer([https://yerdle.com/jobs#VcEMIh8AANcAHzI1](https://yerdle.com/jobs#VcEMIh8AANcAHzI1))

Our mission is to reduce the number of new things we all have to buy by 25%.

Yerdle is a P2P swapping marketplace with a strong emphasis on community and
mission. Our culture is built around competence, execution, and empathy. Our
engineering team of eleven ships iOS, Android, Web SPA (React), Ruby, and
Node. We work out of a pie factory in Potrero Flats. No ads or games - we have
an actual impact on actual people.

Feel free to email me directly at jason@yerdle.com with any questions

------
ruraljuror
Massachusetts General Hospital | Boston, MA | full-time | ONSITE

My team at MGH is looking to hire a web developer to help build the next-
generation of telemedicine. Originally started 15 years ago to serve stroke
patients, our program uses video-conferencing, the website my team builds, and
other technologies to treat patients remotely. The culture is like a startup
inside the nation's top hospital.

We use .NET MVC 5 with C#. SQL and JS are obviously important as well.
Specific experience with .NET is not required, so if you are interested and
have web-development or OOP experience, give us a shout.

To apply visit the HR-written job posting here:
[https://partners.taleo.net/careersection/ghc/jobdetail.ftl?j...](https://partners.taleo.net/careersection/ghc/jobdetail.ftl?job=3005234)

Please feel free to contact me, Patrick Dillon, at pddillon@partners.org.

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - offices located in Los Angeles (HQ), Boston, and Shanghai

Player tracking data is transforming the sports experience, and Second
Spectrum is at the forefront of this revolution. Leveraging unique
capabilities in spatiotemporal pattern recognition and machine learning, we
transform this data into highly specific and actionable analytics for
professional teams, while enhancing storylines for broadcasters and creating
new interactive experiences for all sports fans. Currently, we serve nearly
half of NBA teams, and have media partnerships with ESPN and FOX, among
others. We are also developing products across several other professional
sports, including football, soccer, and baseball. Our board and investors
include top names in Silicon Valley and the sports/media world, including
Steve Bornstein, former CEO of ESPN and NFL Network, David Hornik, Partner at
August Capital, and Mark Stevens, former Partner at Sequoia Capital and board
member of NVIDIA.

We are looking to fill a variety of engineering roles, in areas such as:

\- Full stack

\- UI / UX

\- Dev-ops

\- Machine learning

\- Computer vision

The responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that supports detailed
but intuitive analytics - to front-end interfaces that will appear on national
sports broadcasts - to scalable backend infrastructure that supports robust
video streaming - to ML and CV engineering which enables the semantic layer to
understand the game. Our software stack is based around Node, Go and Python,
and we also use C++ for our video systems.

In addition to these roles, we are also looking for experienced mobile
developers to help build out mobile applications on iOS and Android for a beta
consumer product.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is work@secondspectrum.com.
I'm also available for any questions you might have at
noel@secondspectrum.com.

------
cedsav
Product Manager | FormAssembly.com | Full-time | REMOTE

We're looking for a Product Manager to lead FormAssembly's product team, and
serve at the intersection between business, customer experience, and
technology.

In this role you will:

* Help craft the strategy, and position our product to achieve our ambitious business goals.

* Manage our roadmap, prioritize features and fixes.

* Analyze business requirements, collect user stories, write specifications.

* Oversee our SLDC, ensure adherence to our quality standards and our compliance obligations.

* Work with our first-class team of designers, developers, and engineers.

* Communicate, internally and externally, about our product, culture, and market.

REQUIREMENTS:

* Excellent communicator, both written and oral.

* Thorough and extremely well organized. You understand the value of well honed processes.

* In-depth understanding of the technology stack, the software development life cycle, and the level of effort involved.

* Conversant on technical, business, and customer matters.

And finally, you must be a genuinely nice person who is great to work with,
high energy, and excellent with your teammates.

ABOUT US:

We run FormAssembly.com, a leading form building and data processing service.
We're remote-first, lean, bootstrapped, profitable, and growing rapidly -
thanks to our impressive roster of customers.

We offer a competitive salary with stock options, health benefits, 401K, and
flexible vacation time. Position is full-time, local (Bloomington, IN) or
remote.

To apply, go to:
[https://formassembly.workable.com/j/9D324539E4](https://formassembly.workable.com/j/9D324539E4)

------
itrademrkts
Los Angeles/Culver City,CA ONSITE

Cloud Architect - Amazon Web Services

(mt) Media Temple [http://mediatemple.net](http://mediatemple.net) : Since
1998 we've offered premium web hosting and cloud services for digital
agencies, businesses, content creators, and developers. You will be porting
from existing and building from scratch complex solutions to help clients
harness the power of AWS. The is a hands-on architectural opportunity. You
will not just whiteboard and hand off. We are a team built on dogfooding.

Job description:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHde2fwU&s=LinkedIn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHde2fwU&s=LinkedIn)

Watch this video to learn more about the culture at (mt):
[https://vimeo.com/120202710](https://vimeo.com/120202710)

Apply: Hiring@mediatemple.net

------
ghc
Sentenai | Boston, MA | On-site | Full-time

Keywords: Haskell, Distributed Systems, Machine Learning

Sentenai is a Boston startup developing a cloud-based platform that automates
data engineering for machine learning and predictive applications. Sentenai’s
product combines distributed systems and applied machine learning to
automatically organize sensor data streams, making them searchable in real-
time. We are seeking Haskell engineers passionate about distributed systems
and machine learning and are committed to building an inclusive culture that
emphasizes intellectual curiosity and mutual respect. Founded by experienced
engineers from MIT and Georgia Tech, Sentenai is backed by top Boston VCs.
Email jobs@sentenai.com to learn more.

Specific job descriptions here:
[http://www.sentenai.com/#!jobs/yoj0t](http://www.sentenai.com/#!jobs/yoj0t)

------
fhd2
REMOTE or on-site in Germany (Berlin or Cologne)

Eyeo, the company behind Adblock Plus and Adblock Browser, is looking for
developers.

We're mainly looking for Android developers to work on Adblock Browser and its
underlying technologies right now ([https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/android-
developer](https://eyeo.com/en/jobs/android-developer)), but have a look at
our other open positions: [https://eyeo.com/jobs](https://eyeo.com/jobs)

We're in the middle of changing the world of online advertising for the
better, and there's a lot of work to do.

Apply at jobs@adblockplus.org if you're up for this, we'd love to hear from
you. Please include a list of your most notable open source projects or
contributions - we're an open source project, so that'd be a very big plus.

------
ken-chen
LiquidTalent | ONSITE in NYC

LiquidTalent allows you to click a button and request a phone call with hiring
companies (both contract and full-time).

If the hirer accepts the request, you'll both get a call at the scheduled
time, and be put into a shared conference line, immediately starting the
interview process.

We're looking for a senior Rails dev to help us take our platform to the next
level. You'd be working with the engineer lead (Rails dev), 1 other junior
Rails dev, 1 senior Angular dev, and 1 Swift dev.

We're a super early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join,
as you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of control
over the direction of the product. Every week is a completely different
experience.

If any of this sounds interesting, contact me at ken {at} liquidtalent {dot}
com

[http://liquidtalent.com](http://liquidtalent.com)

------
fwang_appannie
App Annie | Data Scientist | Full-time, Onsite| Utrecht, NL

App Annie helps companies and developers building better app business. You use
advanced data modeling techniques together with incomparable App Annie
proprietary data collected from iOS, Android and other platforms to discover
trends, uncover app store application evaluation methodologies and provide
accurate market estimates based on this data. Partnering with product
managers, engineers and a team of smart data scientists, you create a new
generation of products that help business make educated decisions.

You: experience applying and show understanding of machine learning
algorithms; knowledge of Python; experiences in big data solutions like Hive
or Pig.

To submit:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=orvQ1fwx&s=Hacker_news](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=orvQ1fwx&s=Hacker_news)

fwang@appannie.com

------
jdotjdot
WayUp (formerly Campus Job - YCW15) -
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

WayUp is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time jobs,
internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students. Everyone
remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their first
job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big a
recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all over
the country. You can read more about us at
[http://press.wayup.com](http://press.wayup.com) .

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from our batch (we launched a
little over a year ago and we're already 32+ people!), and we're growing out
our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting features
in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and making the
experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We raised our
Series A and we're looking for all types of roles:

\- Senior Engineering Lead (Python, previous leadership experience - help us
scale our team and develop great engineering processes)

\- Full-stack developer (Python/Django, Javascript)

\- Back-end developer (Python/Django, knowledge of or willingness to learn
DevOps)

\- Front-end developer (AngularJS preferred but not required)

\- B2B Product Manager (previous PM experience ideal)

\- Multiple engineering internships (iOS, Python)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :)

Come join us! [https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Santa Monica, CA (Los Angeles area) | on-site |
[http://connexity.com](http://connexity.com)

We did it. We ran like mad and survived startup infancy; and now we're
growing. Now we're eager to bring a diligent QA Engineer aboard to help batten
down the hatches.

#About Connexity

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as daily paid
lunch and unconstrained vacation (don't worry about having to build up enough
vacation days for the family reunion); the culture of our team recognizes and
respects the importance of your non-work life. You'll fit in well if you bring
a strong interest in learning display advertising (banner ads, RTB) inside and
out. Attitude, ambition and sound judgement trump experience with a specific
set of tools. We're a small team within a medium-sized organization, and we
work hard to keep the small-team vibe. Folks tend to enjoy a great deal of
ownership and can work with independence to build excellent systems. By that I
simply mean that I think we strike a good balance between
coordination/collaboration and giving folks a chance to take tasks and run
with them to completion.

#Position: QA Engineer

We're looking for someone that enjoys tracing problems through a complex
business and technical environment to improve correctness. You ought to be
comfortable traversing both internal and 3rd party integrations.

Our tech stack inclues (but is not limited to): \- CSS, HTML5, Javascript \-
C, Scala, Java \- Hadoop MR, Storm, Spark

Experience with adtech is obviously a plus. JVM/GC tuning is highly valuable.
Performance analysis is useful throughout our stack.

In the last 24 hours, we processed 11.2 billion transactions. Sound like fun?

\-- Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a
lead engineer on the team for ~5 years) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
iam4xzor
Save.co (Paris, France)

We're recruiting 2 frontend/js dev with a lot of curiosity ->
[https://www.save.co/recrutement/14](https://www.save.co/recrutement/14)

And 2 senior backend/rails dev with no fear of meta programming ->
[https://www.save.co/recrutement/15](https://www.save.co/recrutement/15)

Save is a leading Startup in the device repairing business. Our success is
supported by our obsession for the customer. Our vision is to save anyone,
anywhere on any type of devices.

We are a fast-growing company. What’s growth for us? Well, on the 1rst January
2015 we were 25 employees operating 6 corners in France. And now:

* 367 employees * 110 Corners in Europe * Presence in France, UK, Spain, Sweden and Switzerland * More than 50K devices saved each month * 3M€ monthly revenues

------
underyx
Skypicker - [https://www.skypicker.com](https://www.skypicker.com) | Brno,
Czech Republic | ONSITE, INTERNS

Skypicker is a flight ticket search engine offering the cheapest possible
flight combinations by combining low cost and legacy carriers. And thus doing
real big data. With more than 400 employees and daily revenues over $600k we
are still growing. If you actually read this description, please address our
CTO as 'Jozo' in your email.

Our DevOps are managing more than 200 bare metal servers and one of the
largest AWS infrastructures around here. Technology: Python, PostgreSQL,
Redis, nginx, Ansible, node.js, React

Positions: Data science, Backend dev, Frontend dev, Mobile app dev, DevOps

We offer competitive salaries and a pure startup environment. Also, partial
remote work is possible. Feel free to ping our CTO directly at
jk/at/skypicker.com

------
bernardom
Insikt- San Francisco, Austin, Los Angeles

ONSITE

Insikt (pronounced “in-seekt”) is a white label loan origination and investing
platform that enables any brand to lend to its customers and any accredited
investor to invest in consumer loan portfolios.

Insikt was born out of our realization that banks will not be the lenders of
tomorrow – brands will. Traditional banks, saddled with new rules and
regulation, are no longer in the business of taking risk and making loans and
cannot be relied on to deliver credit access and opportunity to the masses.
Instead, tomorrow’s lenders will be media companies, retailers and prominent
brands that have deep relationships with their customers and want to step in
to help their customers get a fair loan. But, to do it right, they need
scoring, servicing, technology and capital — all of which are expensive and
difficult to build. So, why build it if you don’t have to? This is the future
of lending. Any brand or company can be a lender. We’ve launched “Lending as a
Service” (LaaS) to power this transformation. We are bringing together the
best and brightest to solve real problems in the financial industry. We are
looking for diverse talent across many different domains including designers,
front end and back end development, product management, analytics and data
science, credit, operations, and capital markets.We want passionate, fun-
loving people who can contribute positively to our company and our culture.
Let us know if this sounds like you.
[http://www.insikt.com](http://www.insikt.com)

Technologies: front-end: angular, react back-end: java(finagle), node, groovy,
postgres we run on AWS and we use chef for deployment.

Beyond developers, we're also looking for product managers, business analysts,
you name it!

Shoot me a note at bernardo [at] with the subject "HN" and I'll connect you to
the right person. It works: I joined because @jlisam posted this on the
September Who's Hiring.

------
Satifer
Satifer, REMOTE. INTERNS.

We are developing the future of reading and writing academic publications.

HN attracts a talented audience. Let us know at contact@satifer.com if you're
interested in our work. Internships: web developers and data scientists.

We welcome any questions or suggestions - we're looking for insightful
discussion, not just employees!

Particularly: Scientists who feel strongly about peer review services and
commentary. Researchers who feel their time searching through stacks of papers
could be better spent (or streamlined). Scientific journalists.

We are also looking for experienced data scientists and software developers
([https://angel.co/satifer](https://angel.co/satifer))

*We have started a weekly email list where we will cover topics related to the current state of publications r/w in what we hope are thought-provoking mini-essays.

\- Satifer Team, contact@satifer.com

------
daveyeu
Livestream | [http://livestream.com](http://livestream.com) | Brooklyn, NY

We provide a full-stack live video streaming solution for thousands of
customers, with engineering challenges at every level of the stack. A few of
our open positions:

QA Engineer ([http://bit.ly/1PQfNhu](http://bit.ly/1PQfNhu)): We're looking
for candidates who have experience with manual & automated testing, and have
the flexibility to vet end-user clients as well as web services.

ECMAScript Developer ([http://bit.ly/20jOaCt](http://bit.ly/20jOaCt)): If you
have experience building Flash-based video players with an eye towards the
future of video on the web, we'd love to hear from you.

If you have any questions, please reach out: dave.yeu(at)livestream(dot)com.

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
      Backend Developer (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal (ONSITE)
      Rails Application Developer (Ruby, PostgreSQL) - Montreal or Toronto (ONSITE)
      UX Desginer / Sceneraist - Montreal (ONSITE)
      

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
PanMan
Amsterdam, Netherlands, | Part-time | On-site | Frontender / Wordpress

Help very ill people around the World get the best treatments as fast as
possible.

LoveSteve.com is an amazon for health: A global Store for the latest
diagnostic tests and precision treatments for patients who suffer from serious
illnesses. Our mission is equal and quick access to the latest precision
treatment for anyone.

Our current platform is based on Wordpress / Woocommerce, and needs continuous
improvements, mostly on the frontend. For this we are looking for a
webdeveloper / frontender with Wordpress experience, and a feel for design.
Someone who can improve our online presence and work with the rest of the
team.

Onsite in our awesome office in startup hub WeWork Amsterdam. Part-time (16
hrs/week).

Please send me (email in profile) examples of your work and a link to your
online projects/resume/github profile.

~~~
teetoo
Hi

I am sending my graphic design portfolio , plus my cv for this post . It would
be great pleasure to work with this organization

Thanks

Regards

------
alexisdeschamps
Kraków, Poland | guidewire.com | Full Time | ONSITE

==== WE ARE ====

Guidewire is the best software company that you’ve never heard of. Guidewire
is a 1,300 person, publicly traded (NYSE:GWRE) software company specializing
in Property & Casualty (P/C) Insurance. Business Insider repeatedly ranks
Guidewire as a top tech employer in Silicon Valley; and we are honored to be
voted by employees as a “Best Place to Work” on Glassdoor.

==== LOOKING FOR ====

We are looking for passionate and experienced Software Engineers to design and
develop high-quality, modern software solutions. Located near the historic Old
Town, the Kraków Development Center offers a chance to work on cutting edge
technologies. We are a small (but growing!) team of experienced professionals
working on Guidewire's newest digital offerings. Visit careers.guidewire.com
or email me directly at alexis.bazinet@gmail.com

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - ONSITE (Relocation assistance available)

Fetch is a team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics.

We’re now very well funded and we’re looking for experienced and deeply
talented people who want to solve real world problems.

Senior Frontend Developer (React) -
[http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz](http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz)

Mid/Senior Operations Engineer -
[http://muse.cm/1NMtzu1](http://muse.cm/1NMtzu1)

Robot Perception Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LIUxET](http://muse.cm/1LIUxET)

\----

We’ve got awesome robots, a disruptive price point and we're growing very
rapidly. Simply put, we’ve built something that people want.

------
w-m
VideoStitch | [http://www.video-stitch.com](http://www.video-stitch.com) |
Paris, France [ONSITE] | Full Time |

We are focused on bringing the highest quality Post-production and Live 360°
video content creation software to content producers and creatives all over
the world. To provide live, life-like VR experiences of the real world, we
have built a set of proprietary software reducing cutting-edge video stitching
to a few milliseconds.

We made VideoStitch because we needed this tool in 2010, when we made a huge
360 video campaign for Renault. As there was no dedicated software on the
market to stitch our 360 videos, we created it ourselves. Our goal is to
deliver the fastest, cinematic VR grade 360 2D and 360 3D video stitching
professional filmmakers need.

Now we have over 1000 customers in 45 countries including entertainment, media
and Fortune 500 companies including Facebook, Red Bull and Sony Entertainment.
We raised $2.75m to date and have offices in Paris and San Francisco.

Our offices are in inner-city Paris, we speak English. We have an awesome
international team, and have assisted with visas before.

In our Paris offices we are currently looking for: \- Qt/C++ UI Engineers \-
UX Desginers \- Computer Vision Engineers \- Video Coding/Streaming Engineers
\- QA, automated and manual testing \- General C++ Engineers for high-
performance software

If your profile doesn't fit one of our open positions but you'd like to work
in 360 video, apply for "your own role" and let us know how you would like to
contribute to our team!

Keywords: C++, Qt, Python, GPGPU (CUDA), Video codecs, RTMP, HLS, SDI,
Parallelism, Image processing / Computer vision / Computational photography,
QA

If you're interested, visit [http://www.video-
stitch.com/jobs/](http://www.video-stitch.com/jobs/) and apply to one of the
open positions!

------
apr35
Karat | Expert Technical Interviewer | REMOTE

At Karat, we see a massive opportunity to transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company. We're developing a global network
of software engineers to conduct the first rounds of interviews for leading
tech companies like Intuit, Interana, BuildZoom and Minted. Our unique
approach recognizes interviewing as a valuable craft, treats candidates with
utmost respect and is grounded in rich interview data.

Right now we're looking for excellent developers who have a passion for
interviewing and are interested in freelance work.

If you're interested you can apply here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
source=HN)

Or reach out directly to anthony@karat.io.

------
majormazer
Riot Games |
[http://www.riotgames.com/careers](http://www.riotgames.com/careers) | Los
Angeles | Full Time

TL/DR: I'm looking for any engineer that has mastery of CS fundamentals and
loves games. Junior, senior, doesn't matter. What matters is that you're
smart, knowledgeable about CS, and incredibly passionate about games. Message
me via jmazer@riotgames.com if you want to chat.

I search for people who are passionate about games. Not the kinds that just
dabble, and who sometimes reminisce about that time that they played Mario
back in the day. I look for the kinds that can literally count their play time
in years rather than days. Notice - I'm not talking about League... That's
because R&D is focused on making Riot's NEXT game. We're looking at several
different spaces and we need talent with as varied a palette of interests as
our development interests.

I'm not only looking for industry veterans. If you come from a Google, Amazon,
Facebook, etc., and want to keep your standard of living, work on games, and
also keep a high level of stability, Riot is a great place to consider making
an industry change.

Reasons you might want to chat:

1.) Riot believes in delivering genre-defining content that delights players.
The R&D group's charter is to flesh out and eventually ship the game(s) that
put the 's' in Riot Games. If you want to build new stuff this is the place to
be.

2.) We’ve only got a few R&D projects going at a time, with a handful of
people on each team. Joining the team now means playing a seminal role in
developing and leading the downstream organization.

3.) Riot landed as #13 on Fortune's top 100 companies to work for.

4.) We’re exploring some familiar genres and some experimental ones, but all
of them are genres we expect core gamers love. It's likely you'll be excited
by at least one of our current projects.

------
itrademrkts
Los Angeles/Culver City, CA ONSITE

Lead, Software Development Engineer in Test (mt) Media Temple
[http://mediatemple.net](http://mediatemple.net) : Since 1998 we've offered
premium web hosting and cloud services for digital agencies, businesses,
content creators, and developers. We're looking for an lead automation
engineer that we can either A) groom into QA Manager or B) come is as a
manager. Must have a very strong belief in CI/CD and TDD.

Job description:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oQTQ1fwk&s=LinkedIn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oQTQ1fwk&s=LinkedIn)

Watch this video to learn more about the culture at (mt):
[https://vimeo.com/120202710](https://vimeo.com/120202710)

Apply: Hiring@mediatemple.net

------
fwang_appannie
App Annie | Sr.Software Engineer | Full-time, Onsite| Utrecht, NL

A job that you can tell your friends: “I make sure all imaginable data
powering App Annie’s dashboards is always available, so app developers can
focus on building their apps, not reports.”

As a software engineer in a data heavy environment, you are working in a team
that is responsible for getting truckloads of data in and making sure storage
is optimal for retrieval too. You help build UIs and APIs, optimize
performance and make sure that our data is securely stored and accessible.
You: Knowledge of Python, data structures, various (No)SQL database
technologies such as Elasticsearch, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, HBase etc.

To submit:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=olAk2fw1&s=Hacker_news](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=olAk2fw1&s=Hacker_news)

fwang@appannie.com

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | INTERNS | ONSITE Full-stack intern in Berkeley

Magoosh's mission is simple: create products that give students everywhere
access to enjoyable, affordable, and quality test prep. We help millions study
at their own pace, on their own time regardless of location, social status, or
background.

Our engineering team is small (just me and Zack!) so from day one you'll own
projects and contribute directly to code running in production. We use Rails
on AWS with MySQL, but are always trying things out, and are eager to try new
tools that keep us fast and happy.

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers) And feel free to
email me (aria@magoosh.com) or Zack (zack@magoosh.com) if you have any
questions!

------
wbeckler
New York, NY

[http://AllTheRooms.com](http://AllTheRooms.com) combines hotels with Airbnb,
Couchsurfing, VRBO, camping and Groupon. We let travelers search among every
option on the planet to find their perfect place to sleep.

MARKETING EXPERIMENTS LEAD We need someone to try out all the marketing
channels we haven't properly explored. You will be discovering where people go
before they find a place to stay, and you will run tests there, supported by
one of the best and fastest tech teams in online travel.

PRODUCT DESIGNER Do you have strong opinions about beautiful products, plus
experience with customer discovery and UE? Do you love travel? We need you and
you will love it here. We will continuously deliver your vision and you will
help millions find a place to stay.

Email wbeckler@gmail.com for details and to apply.

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | REMOTE & ONSITE | Salary + Equity +
Full Benefits

LeanTaaS is the leading healthcare predictive analytics company based in
Silicon Valley that combines lean methododlogies and data science to solve the
most complex operational problems in the healthcare industry.

We’re a team of ex-Google / McKinsey veterans backed by industry leaders in
the healthcare space. Our flagship product--LeanTaaS iQueue--radically
improves patient flow in healthcare centers, and is used by some of the
nation’s leading healthcare centers.

We are looking for senior Data Scientists and Product Designers. Job
descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

If you're interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | REMOTE & ONSITE | Salary + Equity +
Full Benefits

LeanTaaS is the leading healthcare predictive analytics company based in
Silicon Valley that combines lean methododlogies and data science to solve the
most complex operational problems in the healthcare industry.

We’re a team of ex-Google / McKinsey veterans backed by industry leaders in
the healthcare space. Our flagship product, LeanTaaS iQueue, radically
improves patient flow in healthcare centers, and is used by some of the
nation’s leading healthcare centers.

We are looking for senior Data Scientists and Product Designers. Job
descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

If you're interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com

~~~
gallamine
Neither are listed on the site.

~~~
sahil_k
Product Designer is up there but not Data Scientist--sorry for that. Job
description for Data Scientist can be found here:
[http://smrtr.io/fYPHMw](http://smrtr.io/fYPHMw)

------
azth
Exabeam | Bay Area, California | Full time | On site Seeking multiple
positions:

\--------------------------------

Web Front-End / UI Engineer (San Francisco, CA):

Design and develop a rich user interface for a mission critical data
processing and analytics application using Web front-end technologies.

\--------------------------------

Platform Engineer/Sr. Engineer (San Mateo, CA):

Design and develop various platform components using latest technologies and
coding in Scala.

\--------------------------------

Software Engineer in Test

Creatively design and develop infrastructure and automated tests that will
measure the performance, scalability and reliability of our system.

Analyze and provide guidance to improve the efficiency, reliability, and
stability of the platform.

\--------------------------------

More positions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/exabeam?by=location](https://jobs.lever.co/exabeam?by=location)

To get in touch, send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
jonhearty
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | All roles from sales to engineering
(including VP level)

Hi everyone! Jon from Datanyze here. We are NOT your average startup! We
bootstrapped the company passed $1 million in annual recurring revenue, then
raised a seed round (about 1.5 years ago) from some great investors, including
Google Ventures and Mark Cuban!

We take our work seriously, but not ourselves. We know when to work hard and
when to play hard (we brought almost the entire 60-person team to Vegas in
December) and we're having a blast building amazing solutions for sales and
marketing teams.

We have open positions for everything from entry-level sales and support to
VPs of various departments (engineering, product, sales, marketing, etc.).

If you want to hear more or know someone amazing who might be interested,
please email me directly at jon@datanyze.com!

------
jayzee
Quartzy (YC S11) - Palo Alto, CA (on-site) - www.quartzy.com/careers

If you've always admired your friends in science but your knack for computers
/ design / tech led you in a different direction, you'll be happy at Quartzy.
Our team is passionate about accelerating scientific research through well-
designed, meaningful tools for labs.

Every day, 1/10 scientists in the US improve the efficiency of their research
by using Quartzy. We recently raised a new round of funding and are gearing up
for rapid product development.

Tech we work with: PHP/HHVM, Laravel, MySQL, Ember.js, Redis, Elasticsearch,
beanstalkd, nginx, Ansible, Vagrant and more.

We're hiring for a variety of engineering and product positions. If you're
interested, shoot careers@quartzy.com an email or head to our careers page -
www.quartzy.com/careers

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two and a half years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of
javascript/HTML5/Backbone.js thrown in. We're building tools and for our
customers, our drivers, our internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target
rich" environment with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful
impact on the business! We're solving problems as varied as demand
forecasting, route optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, and a suite
of mobile apps for our customers and staff.

2) We're also hiring a Customer Experience Director to scale and lead our
(excellent!) customer service team. We pride ourselves in delighting our
customers with surprising attention and thought, and would love to bring
someone on board who knows how to scale and manage this important function,
without compromising our values.

3) We have an opening for a smart and experienced Director of User
Acquisition. The idea candidate would have strong analytical skills, a good
eye for the kind of marketing that would improve our brand, and experience
creating and managing both performance marketing and content marketing
campaigns. Since we're a growing consumer business, this is a great role for
someone who wants to manage a significant advertising budget over multiple
mediums and ad networks.

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

~~~
aboutabel
I emailed you a month ago with questions, and you never answered them.

~~~
samcheng
Sorry, Abel! I was on vacation at the time.

OK - I replied...

------
flavor8
ARLINGTON, VA - Dev/Ops - Remote

4rc.io is hiring a Dev/Ops engineer to work across multiple projects.
Experience architecting Amazon VPC environments with moderate complexity
required. Experience with Rundeck, OpenVPN, Ansible, Tripwire, Supervisor,
Python, Bash, Java containers, Monitoring, etc are all good.

jobs@4rc.io

------
GasketDan
Gasket | [http://gasket.io](http://gasket.io) | SF & Remote | Full-time

Gasket gives people a new way to operate business SaaS apps using Google
Sheets.

Our founding team is looking for full-stack & angular experts to polish our
beta platform and prototype exciting new features. Spreadsheets need a better
way to connect to the internet. People need a better way to use data stuck
inside SaaS UIs. Join us from the beginning and build it here.

We are a funded slack team based in SF and Germany. Remote/Europe A-OK.

Slack with us:
[https://gasketforum.slack.com/signup](https://gasketforum.slack.com/signup)
Visit: [https://gasket.io/jobs.html](https://gasket.io/jobs.html) Email:
gasketron@gasket.io

------
noinput
Giving Assistant [https://givingassistant.org](https://givingassistant.org) |
Front End && Full Stack && Operations Mgr. | San Francisco, ONSITE

We're building a shopping force for good. Earn Cash Back when shopping online,
give 0-100% to your favorite cause effortlessly. We pay high rates and fast.
On track this year to donate $1mm to our member's charities.

We're looking for experienced lovable badass Front End & Full Stack Engineers
to help us create the most unique and rewarding online shopping experience for
millions of conscious consumers. Also interviewing Jr. level Full Stack
engineers.

Find purpose in your life's work and join us: [http://giving-
assistant.breezy.hr](http://giving-assistant.breezy.hr)

------
longdivision
Trail | London | Full Time, Remote

Trail wants to improve the customer experience provided in restaurants and
retail stores across the world. Our application's user centric design
simplifies the working day allowing staff to recapture the time they want to
spend with customers. We’re looking for a full stack engineer to help do this.

About the role:

\- Our Tools include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, React, Flux, SASS, Foundation,
Github, Codeship & Heroku.

\- Flexible hours and remote working (we're on Old Street, London a couple of
days a week if you do want meet up).

\- Small scrum teams. Modern tools. Strong focus on developer experience and
engineering excellence.

\- Friday afternoon's are free for employee R&D time.

[https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hp6l/](https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hp6l/)

------
phish
Shore GmbH - Munich, Germany - Fulltime onsite only

Up for a badass challenge?

We use a combination of ES6, React, Ruby, PostgreSQL and RabbitMQ to build a
large web app and native Android and iOS apps.

At Shore, we have a growing team of passionate developers. We utilize the
latest tech and we have a very strong focus on teamwork.

As we are growing and growing, we are looking for great and talented
developers to join and support us.

Who are we? We are a 2012 founded, international Start-Up, with headquarters
in Munich, Germany. In these 3 years we have already grown to 180 employees,
have offices (sales) around Europe and recently opened our first sales office
in Santa Monica.

We can help with VISA issues if you wish to relocate.

If you would like to get in touch please visit the link below:

[http://www.shore.com/us/career](http://www.shore.com/us/career)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Analyst (several roles) — We're looking for someone who's bright and
analytical: [https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

iOS Engineer, Frontend Engineer, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) \- Full
Time only

 _Featured 12 /27 on NYT as one of 12 "must-have" travel apps_

Vurb combines mobile search, apps, and messaging - partnering with services
like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping between
different apps to find something, we're bringing your apps and your friends
together in one place - an app you'll use every day. Won TC Disrupt -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects

\- Build backend services (e.g., "mini-apps) which integrate with APIs across
interesting verticals like places, movies, and shopping

\- Work on user-facing web and mobile apps that deliver an amazing experience!

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. Go, JavaScript, node.js, react.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
lrm242
Rambler On | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Client/Server Side C#, Frontend Javascript,
IT (full time)

Rambler On is YETI Cooler's exclusive customization provider for their Rambler
line of stainless steel drinkerware. We leverage a unique laser marking
process to create an attractive and highly durable custom mark on the cup.
Rambler On is growing extremely fast and and we have big plans for across the
board technology development and integration from e-commerce to our
manufacturing floor.

We have immediate openings for full time developers with a background in
client or server side C# as well as frontend Javascript developers.

Frontend Javascript: [https://rambler-
on.workable.com/jobs/188845](https://rambler-on.workable.com/jobs/188845)

Server-side C#: [https://rambler-on.workable.com/jobs/188850](https://rambler-
on.workable.com/jobs/188850)

Client-side C#: [https://rambler-on.workable.com/jobs/188848](https://rambler-
on.workable.com/jobs/188848)

IT Generalist: [https://rambler-on.workable.com/jobs/188824](https://rambler-
on.workable.com/jobs/188824)

NetSuite Administrator: [https://rambler-
on.workable.com/jobs/188847](https://rambler-on.workable.com/jobs/188847)

This is a pretty cool company. Even though we are a manufacturing company our
executive team is comprised of leaders who have built and sold software
startups in the past We are a profitable company growing at an enormous rate.
This is a great opportunity to get on board with a company that gives you a
fast paced startup environment with the benefits of a stable, profitable
company.

If you're interested send me an email at louis [at] rambleron [dot] com or
apply through our Workable postings above.

------
cirwin
Superhuman - [https://superhuman.com](https://superhuman.com) | San Francisco
| Fullstack Engineer & iOS Lead Engineer | Founding team | Full-time | ONSITE

­ ==Superhuman==

• What: Rebuilding the email experience. Think vim/sublime for email, for web
& mobile: lightning fast, beautiful, and programmable

• Why: 900M+ people spend 1/3 of their day in email, they deserve superpowers
that make them brilliant

• Investors: $4.1M seed (led by First Round Capital)

­

==Team==

• My Co-founder & CEO Rahul founded Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn)

• My Co-founder Vivek founded Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M)

• I previously was VP Eng at Bugsnag, and built pry (used by 25% of Ruby
developers)

­ ==Stack==

• Fullstack: Javascript, React.js, Webpack, HTML5, ServiceWorkers, IndexedDb,
WebSQL, Golang, Postgres, Redis, Docker, Kubernetes

• iOS Lead: iOS Development, Objective-C / Swift, APIs

­

==Contact==

Email me: conrad@superhuman.com

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

------
brianmcconnell
San Francisco, CA - Insightly - Senior QA Automation Engineer, UX Designer

We designed Insightly as a simple to use yet powerful CRM system for small
business. With integrations to Google Apps, Office 365, MailChimp, and major
social media sites; great mobile apps for tablets and smart phones; and easy
access to a REST API for custom integration, Insightly is the leading small
business CRM.

Senior QA Automation Engineer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTcT1fwJ&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTcT1fwJ&s=HackerNews)

UX Designer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ouqu2fwa&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ouqu2fwa&s=HackerNews)

PS - if you are a SF Giants fan, our office is on McCovey Cove.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three and a half years, we’re moving data for a third
of all K-12 students in America (19M kids), and 49,000 schools are using us to
manage their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We
want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 90 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Python and
Coffeescript. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Right now we're also particularly looking for a lead partner engineer: someone
who's excited to help developers on our platform build products that schools
and teachers truly love.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our recent press here:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-
thir...](http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-third-of-
schools-are-using-this-app-youve-never-heard-of)

------
mattsmith123
Instructure, SLC, UT, REMOTE -
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/818638dd-97f0-4f0f-acb2-75...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/818638dd-97f0-4f0f-acb2-75c824d6fd96)

What We Do: We make software that help people learn and get smarter. Our
flagship product, Canvas, is used in over 1000 higher ed institutions and K-12
schools

Stack: AWS, JS, Scala, Spark

Looking for: A solid software engineer with experience in designing and
creating large distributed systems. Experience with big data tools is a plus
but not required.

Edit: Also looking for all kinds of other software engineers as well:
[https://www.instructure.com/careers/openpositions](https://www.instructure.com/careers/openpositions)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software testing and
development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing, JavaScript Unit
testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing hassle-free. Sauce
lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly across 350+
OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _Customer Support Engineers_

 _Director of Operations_

 _Network Engineers_

 _Senior Network Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Systems Engineers_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _System Administrators_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
michaelmz
MediaZilla | Orange County/Los Angeles | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://mediazilla.com](https://mediazilla.com)

Senior/Lead Full-Stack Developer

At MediaZilla we are building the future of professional video delivery. Vimeo
and YouTube brought us a new way to experience online video; however, they
both focus on sharing individual videos as opposed to creating an immersive
experience for the end-user and allowing them to take possession of their
content. We are growing our company and need a highly motivated person to join
our team.

Learn more and apply: [https://angel.co/mediazilla/jobs/114075-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/mediazilla/jobs/114075-full-stack-developer)

------
eieio
Deepfield | Ann Arbor, MI | Full Time | ONSITE

Our network analytics platform is deployed across more than 100 terabits per
second of network traffic, and over one half of all U.S. internet and public
cloud traffic. Our customers use us to understand, protect, and optimize the
large-scale networks that they own and operate.

We're interested in talented hackers of all stripes. We're a unix shop, and we
work primarily in Python and C with a bit of Go sprinkled in. We heavily
leverage the Python data science stack (numpy, pandas, etc) and the Cloudera
ecoysystem (HDFS, Impala, Ibis, etc).

Interested? Check out [http://jobs.deepfield.com/](http://jobs.deepfield.com/)
or feel free to reach out to me directly: nolen (at) deepfield.com

------
danielamc
Toronto

Uken Games in downtown Toronto is looking for talented developers to help us
build amazing mobile games. In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
fwang_appannie
App Annie | CMS software engineer | Full-time, Onsite| Utrecht, NL

A job that you can tell your friends: “I make sure App Annie’s public website
is perfect and our content managers can keep the content up-to-date without
knowing the code magic behind it!”.

You are working in a team that is responsible for making sure our public
website looks good, content teams can maintain everything, all content is
available and everything is performing optimally. You help build UIs and APIs,
admin panels and optimize performance.

You: PHP, Javascripts, Knowledge of data structures, testing frameworks and
database technologies (Mysql, PostgreSQL)

To submit:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6Hp2fwY&s=Hacker_news](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6Hp2fwY&s=Hacker_news)

fwang@appannie.com

------
sskylar
Oak Studios | New York, NY | Full-time or Interns

Oak is an independent product studio and consultancy based in NYC. Our
products include Dropmark ([http://dropmark.com](http://dropmark.com)) and
Siteleaf ([http://siteleaf.com](http://siteleaf.com)).

We are hiring:

\- Full-Time Backend Developer: [http://www.siteleaf.com/blog/join-our-
team/](http://www.siteleaf.com/blog/join-our-team/)

\- Intern: [http://oak.is/thinking/intern](http://oak.is/thinking/intern)

Specifically looking for developers who have a passion for product design.

Stack: Ruby, Sinatra, Jekyll, GitHub, MongoDB, Redis, SQL, AWS, JS, React,
Sass, Swift

------
pmangg
Shopify | Machine Learning/Data Mining Analytics Developer | Montreal, Canada
| ONSITE | Full Time

We are seeking developers to join our data team. Currently, we are focused on
building data machine learning and analytics powered data products to optimize
our 200K+ ecommerce stores.

\- Experience with machine learning, data mining, and fundamental knowledge in
algorithms and computer science.

\- Strong coding ability with an appreciation of best software engineering
practices. Desire to work in Python. Experience with any of these is a plus:
scikit-learn, Pandas, matplotlib, R, SQL, Hadoop, and Spark.

\- Experience with distributed and large-scale systems.

\- Willingness to stay on top of industrial machine learning and data mining
research (KDD, NIPS, WWW, RecSys).

If you identify with the above, email putra.manggala@shopify.com to say hi!

------
47
Software Engineer (Full stack) | Vancouver, BC

We are an ecommerce startup that is growing at an incredible rate. We are
looking for our 2nd fulltime Engineering hire.

Technology Requirement

\- We are primarily a Java shop, Excellent command over Java is must.

\- Experience in other languages is an asset, specially in Python.

\- Experience with Playframework not needed but will be an asset.

\- Should be able to hand code CSS and SCSS. Should be able to write clean
stylesheets.

\- Experience in JavaScript and frameworks like jQuery.

\- Should be able to write custom JavaScript component.

\- Good problem solving skills.

Our Philosophy to Technology

\- Do things that increases business value.

\- Simplicity is more than just a word.

\- Automate, Automate and Automate.

\- Deploy early and Deploy often.

\- Write less code that does more.

What you will be working on:

\- New Features and Enhancements to our ecommerce website

\- Our Backend System which is the nervous system of our company. It manages,
automates and report on orders to final mile deliveries.

Send your resume at jobs@bryght.com

------
shrunyan
Zesty.io | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Our product is a SaaS marketing platform for managing and publishing digital
content. Currently the core of this experience is a CMS built to focus on
multi site management. The platform also contains a suite of tools for
marketers such as; Analytics, SEO and Social.

We are seeking a developer experienced in building service based
architectures. You would be integral in scoping, building, testing, monitoring
and scaling the services that support this platform. Currently our stack
consists of Node.js, PHP, MySQL, NoSQL and Redis.

Apply: [https://zesty.io/about/careers/software-
engineer/](https://zesty.io/about/careers/software-engineer/)

------
niels
Berlin, ONSITE

resmio GmbH, Europe's fastest growing Restaurant Management System.

Senior Backend Developer (f/m)

Your tasks

Help us design and implement a scalable backend which will be the foundation
for cool new features and support us in our growth. Teach and help other
engineers to make the most of our stack. Implement new features and improve
existing ones in collaboration with the product manager and team members.

What we expect

Experience in building non-trivial web applications. Experience with Django or
at least one other Backend MVC framework such as Ruby On Rails. Familiarity
with operating an application on Amazon Web Services or Heroku. Willing to
work in Berlin. Enthusiasm to work in a DevOps Environment.

Plus for Good data analysis skills. Experience with git and React. You
contribute regularly to Open Source.

Write to Andreas.jeske@resmio.com

------
fabrygio
Vimeo | Sr. Front-End Engineer | New York City, NY | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Vimeo we believe in creating a memorable viewing destination for high-
quality video. Our engineers have the opportunity to do way more than write
beautiful, awe-inspiring code.

As a Sr. Front-End Engineer, you'll spend your days developing a well-
designed, content-first experience that allows any person, anywhere, on any
device, to easily discover curated videos and interact with our passionate
community of creators.

More info: [https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs) ||
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/107659](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/107659)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC | Full Time

\-- Who We Are--

An award winning mobile app dev agency www.fueled.com/about

\--Where You Fit In--

You understand what makes a compelling and innovative digital product. You
know what a mobile device is capable of and how we can push it to its limits.
Your role is to sit down with clients, understand their ideas, and then turn
around and build an electrifying product. You’ll come up with a solution right
off the cuff because you know the capabilities of bleeding edge mobile
technology.

\--Benefits--

Equity, Unlimited Vacation, The Coolest Office in Soho, Macbook Air,
Performance Bonus (10-13%)

*This job does not include coding.

Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB](http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB)

____________________________________________________________

Fueled | Senior UI Designer | London + NYC | Full Time

\--Who We Are--

An award winning mobile app dev agency www.fueled.com/about

\--What it means to be a Fueled Designer--

Being part of the Fueled Design team you will have the opportunity to work
amongst world class talent on a wide range of unique interactive projects,
with established brands such as Glamour, Vanity Fair, and Barneys New York,
and successful tech startups such as Rdio, QuizUp and Urbandaddy. Outwardly
facing, the obvious difference is our mix of world-class design and top-notch
development. But what really sets us apart is our integrated, product-driven
approach. The way our product/strategy teams work with designs and developers
results in a rare, collaborative product-development cycle that few can match.

\--Benefits--

Equity, Unlimited Vacation, Macbook Air, Apple watch, Performance Bonus
(10-13%)

Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR](http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR)

------
davidrangel
Iterable | San Francisco | Onsite

Iterable is a marketing automation and user engagement platform. We grew
revenue 10x in 2015 and closed a Series A from CRV last month
([http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/21/iterable-raises-8m-to-
help...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/21/iterable-raises-8m-to-help-
marketers-bridge-the-personalization-gap/) ).

We are hiring across all positions:

Back-end/Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/2cab5696-81fb-403d-938f-a0a6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/2cab5696-81fb-403d-938f-a0a6ad25ed94?lever-
source=HN)

Front-end Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/8118b95e-edf4-4a0b-87d7-0a2bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/8118b95e-edf4-4a0b-87d7-0a2bcc668642?lever-
source=HN)

Mobile Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/a5ee5f1c-a769-492d-82fa-a0980...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/a5ee5f1c-a769-492d-82fa-a0980d06bf65?lever-
source=HN)

Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/ee123f62-7ad4-4f2d-9e97-95c37...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/ee123f62-7ad4-4f2d-9e97-95c3705609fc?lever-
source=HN)

Platform Reliability (DevOps) Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/9296a32c-f9f0-44e5-bf52-4a2cf...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/9296a32c-f9f0-44e5-bf52-4a2cfc89e62e?lever-
source=HN)

Marketing/Sales positions as well:
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable)

We have a lot of revenue/customer momentum and plan on growing the team
aggressively in 2016. The founders and current team have experience at
Twitter, Google, Microsoft and other leaders in marketing technology.

------
nvidiawebdev
NVIDIA | Front-End Web Developer | Full-Time | Reading, United Kingdom |
ONSITE

NVIDIA are looking for an experienced and talented front-end web developer to
join the European Digital Development team based in our Reading, UK office.
The successful candidate will have the opportunity to be involved in a diverse
range of projects that service millions of customers and businesses daily. The
European team works across 30 websites in 14 languages, including many bespoke
applications, tools, and systems.

[http://jobsearch.nvidia.com/pljb/nvidia/nvidiaemployment/app...](http://jobsearch.nvidia.com/pljb/nvidia/nvidiaemployment/applicant/jobClick.jsp?count=1&id=11488)

------
skhl
Canopy Labs (YC S12) | Toronto ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://canopylabs.com](https://canopylabs.com)

\---------

Canopy Labs (YC S12) is hiring! We're a predictive analytics company that
powers customer journey decisions for retailers and organizations, enabling
1:1 personalized recommendations and offers across every marketing channel.

We're funded by YC, BDC IT Ventures Fund, and Peter Thiel's Valar Ventures --
and looking to grow our team of 17 to accommodate new customers and
development work.

\---------

Open Positions in Toronto include:

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Data Scientist

\- Hands-On Big Data Architect

\- MongoDB Engineer

\- Business Analyst

\- Junior Developer (Python and/or Java)

\---------

Learn more about our open positions and Canopy culture here:
[https://canopylabs.com/careers](https://canopylabs.com/careers)

------
wordpressvip
Automattic, WordPress.com VIP
([https://vip.wordpress.com](https://vip.wordpress.com)) | Remote

We are a distributed company, democratizing publishing and development.

We are the people behind WordPress.com, which serves more than 15.8 billion
pages a month, as well as a host of other popular services, such as
WooCommerce, Jetpack, and Simplenote. We are strong believers in Open Source,
and the vast majority of our work is available under licenses like the GPL.

Our team members hail from nearly every continent and 43 countries around the
world. Come work with us:

Technical Account Engineer - ([https://automattic.com/work-with-us/technical-
account-engine...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/technical-account-
engineer))

You love working with some of the most influential companies on the planet,
and helping them get the most out of WordPress and our VIP program.

Your style is to get things done while reducing friction for your colleagues
and clients, to respond rapidly when called upon, as well as being proactive.
You view companies as partners, and not just customers, and pride yourself in
establishing long-term relationships. You enjoy managing projects and
timelines, and working with everyone from engineers to GMs and VPs of Sales.

Enterprise Growth Engineer ([https://automattic.com/work-with-us/enterprise-
growth-engine...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/enterprise-growth-
engineer))

Through our WordPress.com VIP program, we provide support, hosting, training,
and other services to some of the biggest and best WordPress sites on the web.

Your style is to get things done with minimum friction, and to respond rapidly
when called on, as well as being super proactive. You view companies as
partners, and not just customers, and pride yourself in establishing long-term
relationships. You enjoy doing demos and meeting with everyone, from engineers
to GMs and VPs of Sales.

------
mrbird
Course Hero - Redwood City, CA - ONSITE

Help us build education technology products to help students and teachers
learn better!

Engineering, Design, Product, Support, Community Management

[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)

------
smartcar
Smartcar | [https://smartcar.com/](https://smartcar.com/) | Mountain View, CA
| Full-Time | ONSITE

We are a well-funded Mountain View-based startup building a developer platform
for connected cars.

We are looking to bring on two engineers to join our core team:

-Backend Full Stack Developer

-Frontend Software Developer

To see our full job descriptions, click here:
[https://smartcar.com/about/](https://smartcar.com/about/)

If you are a self-starter, an over-achiever, and an ambitious engineer, we
want you to come and help build our founding team. Your voice will be heard
and you will determine the company's future technical roadmap.

If you'd like more information, please contact Alex at alex@smartcar.com.

------
npalrecha
Headspace - [https://www.headspace.com/join-
us](https://www.headspace.com/join-us) \- Los Angeles, CA - Using proven
mindfulness techniques, we teach you how to train your mind for a healthier,
happier life.

Open roles:

\- Android Developers

\- iOS Developers

\- Data Engineers

\- Data Analysts

\- Frontend Engineers

\- Backend Engineers

Stack: Node, React, Java

------
bsquared
Brain of Things | SF Bay Area | Full time

Brain of Things is a stealth IoT startup working from the top down,
integrating off-the-shelf hardware to create a holistic smart home experience
for the end consumer. We are building towards a major public release later
this year and are looking to expand our engineering team in preparation for
that milestone. Our company is well-funded with an incredible team of
engineers and advisors from companies and institutions including: Nest,
Google, Twitter, SpaceX, Stanford and Cornell.

We are looking to hire machine learning experts, Jr. level generalist
engineers, and everything in-between, please apply if working on the next
generation of smart homes seems appealing to you!

Please send resume's to brendan@brainoft.com

------
__dontom__
Retresco GmbH - Berlin, Germany - ONSITE - BACKEND DEVELOPERS

We are looking for several people to join our team in Berlin. We specialize in
content automation solutions, building APIs and cloud applications that solve
the needs of our customers. Among our clients are well-known and distinguished
publishing and media houses, retailers, e-commerce shops and non-governmental
organizations.

We are looking for BACKEND DEVELOPERS with experience in Python (and/or Java)
development of web service oriented software architectures, optimally
including NoSQL storages and/or Elasticsearch. More information:
[http://www.retresco.de/backenddeveloper](http://www.retresco.de/backenddeveloper)

------
rhoulette
Sense ([https://sense.com](https://sense.com)) | Boston, MA | Onsite full time

Mobile software developer

Sense is building hardware and a mobile app to help people analyze their home
energy consumption, see what is going on in their homes, and ultimately reduce
their energy footprint. We are a small, experienced, and energetic team,
founded in 2013, VC-backed and located in the heart of Harvard Square.

We are looking for a talented mobile software developer who can help us bring
our Android and iOS applications to life. If you're interested, you can apply
here:
[https://sense.workable.com/j/C1AE562D78](https://sense.workable.com/j/C1AE562D78)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 [http://www.nimbl3.com](http://www.nimbl3.com) | Bangkok Thailand |
Onsite | Relocation assistance

Nimbl3 is a software development company focused on building products for
startups. We strive on building world-class web and mobile applications for
our clients which are recognised startups and backed by prominent VCs and
investors such as 500 startups, DeNA, InTouch, Alibaba.com investors.

\- Mobile developer (Android and/or iOS) [https://github.com/nimbl3/our-
team/blob/master/openings/seni...](https://github.com/nimbl3/our-
team/blob/master/openings/senior-android-developer.md)

work@nimbl3.com

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Researcher -
Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptional
researcher.

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com

------
davepav
Front End Engineer | Remote (EU Preference, US OK) | $60k, No Equity

Placeavote lets you read, debate and vote on every bill before congress in the
US. We want to empower voters in the US to really have their voices heard in
congress, and we believe that our technology will change voters lives to do
that.

The Role:

To guide the development of the front end web application for Placeavote. To
add new features, enhancements and functionality to the web interface. Be
aware of trends in web technologies and apply them applicably where necessary
to our product. To continually want to develop your own skills within the team
and engineer a good dependable solution for a social platform focussed upon
politics. To be able to work within a multinational team to deliver and
understand the Placeavote application.

Requirements:

You are more than familiar with Angular. You should be comfortable with
creating new directives, services, and controllers (and know when to use which
one). Be able to demonstrate/explain an understanding of the S.O.L.I.D.
principles. Give an explanation on the importance of testing and the benefits
of having well tested code. Have an understanding of TDD, Continuous Delivery
and Continuous Integration. Have experience with development tools, including
but not limited to Gulp, Browserify, Git and Npm. Be comfortable working in a
team setting using Slack, Skype, and project management tools like Trello. Be
willing to learn and adapt to changing technologies to progress the project in
the most suitable and beneficial way. This is a remote position, and we’re
looking ideally for someone within the EU timezone. You have solid
communication skills, both written and spoken and the ability to work closely
in tandem with other developers.

Benefits:

A Macbook Pro (or equivalent) to do your work on from anywhere you choose in
the world (preferably EU for the first 6 months). A flexible policy on
vacation time, just clear it with senior staff. Join us on planned trips to
Lisbon & California this year, stay for as little time or as long as you want.

Apply at dave@placeavote.com

------
derrekl
Lead Android Developer | SF Bay Area or Los Angeles preferred, Remote possible
| Full Time

Stela - Comics for Your Phone. [https://stela.com](https://stela.com)

We are building a digital comics platform and publishing company specifically
targeting the mobile phone. Here's a nice summary of what we're doing:
[http://www.creatoratlarge.com/blog/stela-
interview](http://www.creatoratlarge.com/blog/stela-interview)

We are launching our iOS app in Canada, USA, and Australia over the next
several weeks. After that we intend to build and launch the Android app! We
need you to do it! If you are interested email android@stela.com

------
nathancolgate
Brand New Box | Lawrence, KS | Full Time, Part Time, Onsite | Software
Developer

[http://brandnewbox.com](http://brandnewbox.com)

Brand New Box mixes technology and strategy to build compelling and useful
applications. We're based in downtown LFK. Our clients are Fortune 500
companies, governments, and startups around the world.

We've been in business since 2006. We're a small, agile team and we need more
help in our Lawrence office! We're looking for a new full-stack web developer
who can learn quickly, communicate clearly, and think on their feet. Our
projects are primarily Ruby on Rails with various JS frameworks and an
occasional splash of iOS development when needed.

hello@brandnewbox.com

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation. And we've recently started using a work-sample in our
hiring process, so no coding at a whiteboard with someone over your shoulder
or other high-stress interview awfulness.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

Software Engineer INTERNS for Summer 2016 - application deadline is Feb 12th!
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/124826](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/124826)

All roles are ONSITE in NYC.

------
aagr
Theorem LP (YC W14) | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite

We are a cross-disciplinary team applying machine learning, software
engineering and rigorous scientific investigation to revamp the lending and
securitization space. This is one of finance’s least sexy areas, but is a
multi-trillion dollar market- and it’s where the financial crisis started. Bad
technology was a major cause, and even after almost 10 years, no one has fixed
it.

We have over $100mn in committed capital, and are growing by 10% month over
month.

We're looking to hire machine learning software engineers and researchers.

More details at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10971490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10971490)

------
ronpeled
DevOps Lead | SF ONSITE | Competitive compensation + equity

Educents is the first and only marketplace for educational products. For the
first time, we're bringing together digital & physical products and making
them easy to browse, shop, and discover - for parents & educators worldwide.

We are currently looking to build our DevOps team. We're looking for 2-3
DevOps who are comfortable in leading the way and establishing our DevOps
methodologies and practices within our larger team. We're looking for DevOps
who master AWS and Docker.

[https://angel.co/educents/jobs/114760-senior-
devops](https://angel.co/educents/jobs/114760-senior-devops)

------
dickfickling
Honey | [https://www.joinhoney.com](https://www.joinhoney.com) | Full time |
Downtown Los Angeles | Onsite

Honey is a browser extension that makes saving money online easy. By applying
coupon codes at checkout automatically and offering cash back at thousands of
online stores, we have saved our users tens of millions of dollars this year.

Our 18-person team is growing quickly, and we're looking to hire a full-stack
engineer with at least 2-3 years' experience. Our entire stack is
CoffeeScript, from the backend (Node.js) to the frontend of the site (React /
Redux) to the extension itself (React / pure JS).

If you're interested, please email careers@joinhoney.com.

------
mariella
Hotjar | Malta |Fulltime | REMOTE www.hotjar.com
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

We are looking for an extremely organized and self-driven customer success
engineer to work in a remote role with a fast growing startup. Your main
objective is to onboard, educate and help our users integrate Hotjar onto
their sites, diagnose, and solve technical issues users run into, and act as
the bridge between our users and our product teams.

Learn more and apply via [http://careers.hotjar.com/o/customer-success-
engineer-eu](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/customer-success-engineer-eu)

------
lauram427
Bluebeam Software’s awesome engineers develop intuitive applications that
revolutionize how people collaborate and share data in real time. As part of
the Bluebeam team, you will use your expertise to design and develop customer-
centric applications.

We are hiring for our Pasadena headquarters and branch offices in Chicago and
San Diego:

•Sr. Cloud Web Application Developers

•Sr. Frontend developers

•Developers for our Xamarin / Mobile and Mac teams

•DevOps

•Engineering Manager, Mobile team

Learn more about these and other opportunities (and our culture) here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering](http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering).

Apply through the appropriate posting or email me: laura.marks@bluebeam.com.

------
dseliger
Chief Analytics Officer | NYC Dept of Buildings | Full-time, Onsite | NYC

The NYC Department of Buildings is responsible for ensuring the safe and
lawful use of buildings and properties. As Chief Analytics Officer, you will
be in charge of performance, operational and predictive data analysis, as well
as the agency's GIS and mapping capabilities.

To apply: [http://www.bit.ly/dobjob](http://www.bit.ly/dobjob)

Additional tech roles in NYC government:
[http://www.nyc.gov/techjobs](http://www.nyc.gov/techjobs)

Happy to answer any questions about joining the greatest city in the world!
Email me: dseliger@cto.nyc.gov

------
klochner
Expedite Financial, San Francisco Come help us build a mortgage bank from the
ground up.

front-end: rails, angular, react (+redux), es6/es7, webpack, sass back-end:
scala, rails, postgres dev-ops: chef, ec2

We are a well funded and quickly growing team of 34, including 8 engineers.
Our tech team includes alumni from yc, fbfund, twitter, bridgewater,
harvard/stanford/duke/berkeley/michigan, and we currently have 3 Ph.D.s on the
team. We're looking for talented people from all backgrounds.

[http://expeditefinancial.com/jobs](http://expeditefinancial.com/jobs) (or
email me - kevin@expeditelabs.com with subject "HN")

------
flavor8
FAIRFAX, VA - Data Scientist - Remote

4rc.io is hiring a Data Scientist for a health care analytics product.
Required: SQL, understanding of relational data, Statistics, understanding of
epidemiology study structures (cohort, case/control). Nice to have: R, Python.

jobs@4rc.io

------
JustClark
MyFoodDiary | Lexington, KY | Full-time | ONSITE (preferred), REMOTE (US only)

MyFoodDiary offers food and exercise tracking services. Our curated database
of 80,000+ foods tracks 16 nutrients, which allows us to provide detailed
nutritional guidance beyond the calorie-centered approach of other trackers.
We've relied on an HTML5 WebKit-targeted approach for iOS, but we've found it
to be too limiting and plan to build a native iOS app.

Position: iOS developer (Swift)

For additional information or application instructions, please provide your
contact information at
[https://www.myfooddiary.com/support](https://www.myfooddiary.com/support).

------
apearlberg
NEW YORK, NY- ENGINEERING MANAGER- ONSITE [http://xogroupinc.com/careers-
detail/558/](http://xogroupinc.com/careers-detail/558/)

XO Group (better known as theknot.com, thenest.com, and thebump.com) went
through a major transformation about 18 months ago, moving away from a
traditional media company model to a tech and product driven marketplace.
We're currently rebuilding 100% of our consumer facing products' front end and
80% of our back end to create truly best in class technology products that
will allow people to plan and prepare for some of life's biggest moments.

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy - energysavvy.com Onsite | Seattle | Cambridge

EnergySavvy’s mission is to power the world, efficiently. We build software
for the utility industry to manage their energy efficiency programs.

Specifically focused on hiring senior devs & devops, see job descriptions
here:

Senior Dev: [http://bit.ly/1QD8xCH](http://bit.ly/1QD8xCH) DevOps:
[http://bit.ly/1KUl6Ys](http://bit.ly/1KUl6Ys) Client Engagement Professional:
[http://bit.ly/1JUcdR7](http://bit.ly/1JUcdR7)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
msdoran
Nexmo (www.nexmo.com). San Francisco and London. Onsite
[https://www.nexmo.com/company/careers/](https://www.nexmo.com/company/careers/)

Biggest needs currently are: Technical Support Engineers in the US and UK
Fullstack Web Developer - US Account Manager - US Group Controller - UK
Director of Growth - UK or US

Please feel free to mail me directly at michael . doran@nexmo.com if you would
like to explore working with Nexmo, or apply online at
[https://www.nexmo.com/company/careers/](https://www.nexmo.com/company/careers/)

------
harrylepotter
Geli ([http://www.geli.net](http://www.geli.net)) | San Francisco | Fulltime

We're working towards building the future of energy distribution through
clever use of batteries and solar.

We're series A backed by some of the most respected names in the Energy
industry.

There's multiple openings for Full-stack engineers, A frontend lead, and a QA
engineer. A super-fun opportunity to work on a hardware-software solution that
the world legitimately needs.

[http://geli.net/about-geli/careers/](http://geli.net/about-geli/careers/)

Tech: Java, MQTT, Cassandra, React, CANbus, Modbus, embedded linux

------
kingrolo
Django Tech Lead at Wildfish ([http://wildfish.com](http://wildfish.com)) |
London | UK applicants only. Mostly remote, but some London meetings.

We're a London based consultancy specialising in building web apps for
startups using Django.

We're looking for a Technical Lead. You'll need to be someone who is an
enthusiastic and experienced hands on developer when required, but also
comfortable managing and scheduling a team of developers and their workload,
and happy to be a point of contact for the client or product owner for your
team's projects. You'll need to be able to work autonomously so it's important
that you're the sort of person who has attention to detail.

We all work remotely via Slack, but we'll need you to be in or near to close
enough to London to come in for meetings as required.

Everyone in our organisation has a background in code so it's at the core of
our organisation, so we'd like you to be someone who is passionate about their
craft, and eager to share and learn with others who feel the same. We'd
encourage you to be contributing to our open source projects and blogging as a
regular part of your work.

Some of the skills which would be useful:

\- Python / Django

\- Ubuntu Server Administration (AWS / Linode / Docker)

\- Project Management

\- HTML / CSS / Javascript

\- React (plus npm, browserify and associated JS tooling)

\- Twitter Bootstrap

\- PostgreSQL, Redis, Nginx, Elasticsearch

\- Testing / TDD

\- Docker / Ansible / Terraform

We've also recently finished a couple of projects in React Native, so any
interest or experience in that would be a bonus. Please email
work@wildfish.com, and let us know 3 of your favourite Django apps along the
salary or rate you're looking for. As this is a fairly key position ideally
we're looking for someone permanent but we'll also consider someone who might
like to freelance to start with.

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal - www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us! We’re currently hiring backend engineers, android
developers and more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

------
diggan
Typeform - Barcelona, Spain - Full-time - ONSITE

We're trying to create beautiful forms that you'll want to fill out! Basically
we're all about making communication with people via computers more human and
we're looking for more people to help us with this!

We're looking for a lot of people for a lot of different roles. Some of them:

\- Developer of any (web) kind (backend/frontend/fullstack)

\- Data Scientist

\- Product Owner

\- Account Manager

\- Accountant

And many more, all of them can be found here:
[http://typeform.com/jobs](http://typeform.com/jobs)

If you have any question, please feel free to email me at victor@typeform.com,
otherwise just fill out the typeform linked above and speak with you soon.

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) - [http://www.bodyport.com](http://www.bodyport.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Data Scientist

Bodyport is hiring a senior data scientist. You will join an early-stage
company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical technology into every home.
Bodyport is backed by notable investors in hardware and health, including Y
Combinator.

As senior data scientist, you will lead the development of algorithms that
will enable our products to detect, predict and prevent heart disease. You
will decipher the patterns in large data sets, make key inferences and help
guide the firmware team in implementing your findings.

------
mickniepoth
Readmore - [https://readmo.re](https://readmo.re) \- Amsterdam, The
Netherlands - ONSITE

I'm the founder of Readmo.re in Amsterdam and we're currently looking for an
on-site developer.

We develop a web-publishing platform that's used by numerous well-known
publishers and companies.

We're a small company, so the responsibilities are varied, but initially you
would be focused on our customer-facing website. We're currently growing and
refreshing our systems, so there would be a good deal of both responsibility
and freedom in the position.

If you'd like more information please don't hesitate to get in touch. Thanks!
Mick

------
papercruncher
TubiTV | San Francisco | ONSITE | VISA | Senior Front-End, Backend, iOS and
Android Engineers | Full Time

Love TV & Movies? Tubi TV is hiring across the board. We recently signed
content deals with major Hollywood studios such as MGM, Paramount Pictures,
Starz, Lionsgate, ITV, and Hasbro Studios. We also just closed a Series B
round of funding and have healthy and growing revenue. Roles we are hiring:

\- Senior Backend Engineer (NodeJS) \- Lead Android Engineer \- Lead iOS
Engineer (Obj-C, tvOS) \- Senior Frontend Engineer (html5/css/vanilla
javascript, React/Redux optional)

Send me an email (marios at tubitv.com) with your resume, or any questions you
may have.

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA | Remote OK

Cognii is transforming online education with AI/Virtual Assistant technology.
We are adding a few engineers to meet the growing demand:

1\. NLP/AI Research Engineer

    
    
      - natural language processing
    
      - statistical machine learning
    
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
    
      - information extraction
    
    

2\. Back-end Engineer

    
    
      - Design and implement the web platform for interactive learning
    
      - Data pipeline workflow optimization
    
      - Experience with Ruby and Rails/Sinatra
    
    

EdTech experience is a plus. Compensation includes significant amount of
equity. Please send your resume and queries to jobs@cognii.com

------
superxack
Rainworks (rain-activated street art) is hiring Android/iOs Developers |
Seattle, WA (On-site preferred but not necessarily required)

Hello Hacker News! We are seeking one or more app developers to help us design
a mobile app for our company, Rainworks.

We're looking for experienced, fun developers who want to work on an exciting
project and get paid for it.

We're a really fun, new company, and we're really excited about how a mobile
app will help us reach our goals as a company.

Experience with map-based applications (Google Maps, OneBusAway) is
preferable.

Send an email with your resume to xack@rain.works if you are interested, and
I'll happily share more details with you!

------
kennpeters
Greenhouse
[[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)] | New
York, NY & San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Greenhouse is transforming the way companies hire. Since its inception in
2012, Greenhouse has doubled in size every six months and we’ve now grown to
more than 180 employees. We’ve grown our customer base by 500% in the last
year alone and also raised $65+MM from top VC firms to help fuel our hyper-
growth.

We've devoted this year to scaling our business, driving product innovation,
and growing market share. Engineering has been, and will continue to be, a
huge part of Greenhouse's success. This team releases features multiple times
per week and empowers engineers to have a direct impact on our business. And
we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire: Full Stack Software Engineers (New
York): you'll own entire features and work on product development using Ruby
on Rails and Javascript with Angular & React. There's a number of scaling
challenges that go along with the role, including the parallelization of large
transactions with Spark/MapReduce. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/sp2kio](http://grnh.se/sp2kio)

Engineering Lead, Customer Solutions (New York): this role will run the
Customer Solutions engineering team-- you'll use both sides of your brain
every day, whether it's chatting with customers, running systems architecture
meetings, writing code hands-on, or helping to grow your team. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/x7dgj3](http://grnh.se/x7dgj3)

Technical Lead, Product Engineering (New York): Similar to the above tech lead
position, but working with a team of full-stack engineers as opposed to
Solutions engineers, and focusing more on supporting the product as opposed to
our customers. To apply: [http://grnh.se/qlxep7](http://grnh.se/qlxep7)

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here:
[http://grnh.se/4xoevk](http://grnh.se/4xoevk).

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! Front-end (Javascript) Engineers ON-SITE in SF or NYC

Immediate Need | Great Culture and Tremendous Impact | Well Paying | Apply
Now!

For SF: Backbone/React/D3 [https://percolate.com/careers/70476/sr-front-end-
engineer-sf](https://percolate.com/careers/70476/sr-front-end-engineer-sf)

For NYC: Backbone/React [https://percolate.com/careers/139585/sr-front-end-
engineer-n...](https://percolate.com/careers/139585/sr-front-end-engineer-nyc)

OR you can email your resume to me: chintan at percolate dot com

------
bjones53
GrowSumo (YC S15) | Toronto, ON | Full Time | ONSITE

GrowSumo makes it easy for SaaS companies to generate revenue through people
that recommend products they love.

We’re looking to hire a full stack web developer; as the first technical hire,
you’ll help shape the company as it grows. You’ll make significant decisions
about the product and will be looked upon as a leader as the company scales.

We use Python/Flash, JavaScript/AngularJS/Node.js, Postgres, Redis, and run on
AWS.

Reach out if you have any questions (bryn at growsumo dot com) or apply
directly at [http://bit.ly/1PQ6WMI](http://bit.ly/1PQ6WMI). Cheers!

------
fwang_appannie
App Annie |Mobile Engineer, iOS apps | Full-time, Onsite| Utrecht, NL

You will work on and take the ownership of bringing the best in class B2C
utility apps to the iOS space. Together with our talented mobile engineers
(just like yourself), you build, maintain and optimize the mobile apps and
features that our users love and engage with daily.

You play a key role in shaping the experiences of millions of daily users.

#workingwithautonomy

You: Solid experience with iOS SDK, iOS networking stack and mobile networks.

To submit:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oPna2fw8&s=Hacker_news](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oPna2fw8&s=Hacker_news)

fwang@appannie.com

------
mfreiert
Lovepop | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Through breath-taking 3D popup cards, our goal is to encourage all of us to
tangibly acknowledge and surprise important people in our lives way more
often.

We're building out a development team to make customizing and sending
Lovepop's as simple and elegant as the cards we create.

We are looking for engineer's who are excited to figure out and build
incredible experiences from scratch (literally...zero legacy code) in a super
collaborative, agile product team. Currently have open roles for a tech lead,
full stack and Front end engineering.

I'm the head of product. Feel free to reach out to me: max@lovepopcards.com
for more info.

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco | Full-Time (onsite)

\- We're bringing together the best of the best:
[https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, frontend, infrastructure, and security engineers

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical challenges, and create immense
value for consumers and companies all over the world. No vanity or ego - we're
just here to solve problems and push the world forward.

I'm cofounder/ceo, so you can email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
modsearch
Android Developers | SF Bay Area preferred | Onsite | Full Time | Salary +
Equity + Benefits

[https://www.listia.com](https://www.listia.com)

Listia is a mobile marketplace where you sell things you don't need and get
stuff you want in return, for free. Earn credits by giving stuff away, and use
those credits to get things you really want from other users.

We are looking for someone to own, build new features for, and improve the
Listia Android app.

Apply: [https://www.listia.com/jobs](https://www.listia.com/jobs) or drop us a
line at jobs@listia.com

------
guynamedloren
Silversheet | Los Angeles (on-site) | Sr Full Stack, Sr Front-End |
[https://silversheet.com/](https://silversheet.com/)

Help me build the founding engineering team at Silversheet. I’m Loren, one of
two devs at the company, and I'm looking for #3 and #4.

We’re building credential management and automation software for medical
facilities. Our startup was founded by doctors, and we have real paying
customers (B2B SaaS).

About our tiny dev team:

\- we work fast and get shit done

\- <3 pull requests, tests, and clean, modular code

\- standard rails stack (heroku, postgres, git, rails 4.2)

\- we encourage side projects (I have a few!)

Interested? loren@silversheet.com

------
rob876
1) Head of Growth / Digital Marketing | San Francisco, CA | Onsite 2) Sales
Development Representative | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

At Qualio we help companies building life saving products get to market
faster. With rapid growth and customers all over the world that love what we
do, we're ready to scale.

We're currently hiring amazing people for our new growth team in San
Francisco. You can learn more and apply at
[https://www.qualio.com/careers/](https://www.qualio.com/careers/)

If you have any questions you can drop me a line at rob@qualio.com

------
OpowerCareers
Opower is hiring on our Infrastructure Team! Locations: SF and VA -
www.opower.com/careers

Who is Opower? We’re a technology company that uses data management,
insightful analytics, and behavioral science to transform the way utilities
relate to their customers. And our impact so far – terawatt hours of energy
and millions of dollars saved – is huge.

We are hiring a handful of roles on this team. I am looking for a security
engineer (VA) , systems engineer (SF) and a DBA (SF).

All of these roles are listed on our careers page, but please don't hesitate
to email me at heather.cassano@opower.com for more information!

------
leodias
Semantix | SP, São Paulo, Brazil | Full time About Semantix: we thrive to
comprehend data and transform it into gold. We implement, develop and use
tools such as Hadoop Ecosystem, Mesos, Spark, Cassandra and other goodies to
deliver searches, predictions, recommendations and other cool stuff for our
brazilian customers. We work with banks, insurance, telco, web and retail. We
do a lot of different stuff here in Brazil, so you must live here to deliver.

We love stuff like Onyx, Datomic, Functional Programming and Machine Learning.

Apply by e-mail now: 96 108 90 36 96 6 108 24 6 72 @ semantix dot com dot br.

------
doctoboggan
Voxel8 | Boston, MA (Somerville/Cambridge area) | Full time and INTERNS

Senior Frontend Engineer

Voxel8, a startup out of Harvard University, is redefining electronics
manufacturing by introducing the first 3D electronics printing platform.

Contact jack@voxel8.co to apply.

The Job:

* Work with our designers and engineers to create beautiful visualizations of 3D models

* Contribute to our Ember app interacting with a Ruby on Rails backend

* Create and maintain thoughtful and user-friendly web applications using JavaScript, HTML, and CSS

You:

* 5+ years of meaningful real-world experience with JavaScript, HTML, and CSS

* Strong UX architecture abilities

* Love best practices such as fast tests and pull requests

* Rapidly build high quality applications

Extra Credit:

* Experience with 3D printing

* Experience with WebGL/Three.js

------
roobeast
Trulia - San Francisco | Full Time

Senior Data Platform Engineer

We are looking for someone with a DBA background who has transitioned into big
data sql such as hive/presto/impala/etc. Our Data Platform team is new and
small so you will have a big impact. Our data platform is a modern mix of
Kafka, Hive, Storm, Hadoop, Spark with a more traditional mysql replication
hierarchy for parts of it. Great company to work for with great people.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trulia/jobs/113237](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trulia/jobs/113237)

------
scootklein
StatusPage (YC S13) | San Francisco or Denver | Full-time | ONSITE

StatusPage is building a transparency layer for the internet. Our current
product exists as hosted status pages for public facing SaaS companies and
groups internal to companies (private status pages)

We're bootstrapped, profitable, and looking to grow the team with people that
like learning from each other and take pride in their work.

Current positions: \- Development Lead \- Operations Lead (DevOps in flavor)
\- Lead Designer

[https://www.statuspage.io/careers](https://www.statuspage.io/careers) |
hi@statuspage.io

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Help us with our mission to make cities easier to use.

We are recruiting for all roles: mobile and backend, data science, DevOps,
design, marketing, and more. PhDs especially welcome to apply.

Read about our recent $40M fundraise: [https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-
from-a-to-series-b-88...](https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-from-a-to-
series-b-883393164276#.j362awy95)

See [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at emil at citymapper dot com

------
mattdiam
MyDiamond
([http://www.mydiamondrevolution.com](http://www.mydiamondrevolution.com)) |
Toronto, Canada | ONSITE, Part-Time | Equity Compensation

Contact: matt@mydiamondrevolution.com

Hi HN, MyDiamond (C.G. Diam) is looking for an experienced UI/UX Developer to
create engaging and highly functional web application interfaces for
desktop/tablet/mobile. The ideal candidate will be able to take requirements,
from initial concept and mockup, and deliver final assets in cross-
browser/device compatible JavaScript, HTML, and CSS.

You'll work closely with the Product Director and Technical Lead to develop UX
flow and use cases, along with collaboratively bringing to life our prototype
design mockups, so communication skills and comfort with the critique process
are crucial. We're looking for someone with an exceptional portfolio
demonstrating a keen eye for polished, beautiful design that's not just
attractive to look at, but functional and intuitive to use. This is an
exciting opportunity that has a potential to make an impact in the diamond
retail industry.

More Details on Requirements / Experience:
[https://angel.co/mydiamond/jobs/116572-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/mydiamond/jobs/116572-front-end-developer)

About MyDiamond (C.G. Diam): With a firm belief in being able to experience a
diamond in person before making that special purchase, we’ve revolutionized
the way you shop for diamonds. Our online service brings local search results,
price transparency, diamond education and social sharing of your journey, to
you on one free platform.

The Team: You’ll be working with a young but seasoned group of co-founders
that have collective experience in the Diamond industry at the wholesale
level, and the Tech and Design industries working on social media and SAAS
platforms reaching millions of users globally.

Compensation and Commitment: We will be offering an equity stake of the
company. This role is a part-time position (mostly work-from-home) with
milestones set according to personal time commitment and company launch goals.

Contact: matt@mydiamondrevolution.com

------
rch
StateBook | Kingston, NY | REMOTE | Full-Time

Required: JS, Django, PostGIS, OpenStreetMap, AWS

StateBook aggregates data from a wide variety of governmental and proprietary
sources to provide a platform that companies use to decide where to launch
businesses and create new jobs.

We are looking for well-rounded software engineers who are passionate about
product quality and enthusiastic about the world of economic development and
corporate site selection. Current customers range from local organizations to
major corporations and national government agencies, and we're growing
quickly.

Please send inquiries to: ryan@statebook.com

------
sameersegal
Artoo (www.artoo.in) | Bangalore, India | Full-Time

70% of the world’s population has no access to even the most basic financial
services. Artoo is transforming banking for the poor, using the power of
mobile, cloud and data.

Last year, we helped disburse US $100 Million in loans across 25 states in
India. This year we hope to triple that! This is where you come in.

We use the following tech: Ember.js & Node.js for Web, Java/Kotlin on Android,
Python for ML, Chef/Ansible/Vagrant for servers, and are open to trying out
anything.

If you are passionate about technology and creating an impact, apply below:

Apply: sameer[at]artoo[dot]in

~~~
bosky101
^ i can't commend this startup's vision, culture, execution so far; enough.
great going guys. all the best!

clickable to the careers page ->
[http://artoo.in/jobs/](http://artoo.in/jobs/)

------
adamtait
WalmartLabs - Clojure Developer. | SF | Remote (US Timezones) | H1B VISA

You can work on Clojure at quite a few companies, but rarely can you impact
millions of people at such a personal level. Walmart's mobile apps are highly
rated and the services we write to support them are the base of that success.
We started from a small company acquisition with a single product. Today, we
power a platform and a suite of products running on mobile devices and systems
in retail stores.

We're still a small, flat team of engineers. We work with our own tools and
make our own build-or-borrow decisions. Our culture is a healthy mix of
sharing and pushing each other to be better at our craft. For example, we use
pull requests & code reviews liberally. We make refactoring time. We deploy
often, with a single line of code run from a REPL. Engineers on our team are
challenged to work through our full software stack and be part of our product
management. We believe that people are more engaged, fulfilled and happy when
they feel responsible for actually shipping their work.

The environment at WalmartLabs balances moving fast and breaking shit, with
the knowledge that we could break shit for 150+ million people every week.
It's a tough balance but we've found the payoff to be worth the challenge and
responsibility.

Some aspects of our work that are important to us: \- high performance
distributed systems \- robust & well-factored codebases \- simple & fast
deployments \- automating the hell out of operations \- thorough system test
coverage \- managing our own development process and work backlog \- pair
programming when it makes sense (locally and remotely) \- contributing back to
the clojure & open source community What we do: \- write all our production
systems & tools in Clojure \- create and orchestrate massive distributed
systems \- spin up web services for consuming & ingesting large volumes of
data

For a glimpse behind the scenes, check out a talk we gave at Clojure/West last
year.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4).

Does this sound like something you're into? Shoot me an email at
atait@walmartlabs.com

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | DevOps Engineer/Ruby Engineer | Fulltime | Shanghai

== About Strikingly ==

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

== How To Apply ==

E-Mail: jobs@strikingly.com

------
quanpod
Ginger.io | San Francisco (SF) | Full Stack, Mobile, Design Lead | Django,
Python, iOS, Android |
[https://ginger.io/careers/](https://ginger.io/careers/)

We're working to help people with depression and anxiety take control by
fixing mental healthcare. We're currently looking for full stack engineers,
mobile developers and designers (ideally interaction/UX/product & visual).

It's an incredibly challenging & rewarding space to work in, send me a note if
you want to talk - quan@ginger.io.

------
mbthomas
Blink Health | New York (Manhattan) | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.blinkhealth.com](https://www.blinkhealth.com)

We are moving a $600B industry online and cutting the cost of prescription
medications by up to 90%. We give our customers transparency and real savings
on their medications.

Our small team builds our platform with Python, NodeJS, ReactJS, and AWS. Our
engineering team is made of former founders and senior engineers from top-tier
companies.

We are hiring for frontend, backend, full-stack, devops/infrastructure, and
product roles.

michael@blinkhealth.com

------
jarnix
Webedia (Paris, France)

We are hiring 2 experienced php/js web devs
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/recrute-un-dév-phpjsmysql-
qui...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/recrute-un-dév-phpjsmysql-qui-code-
mieux-quun-chat-julien-ricard)

And 2 senior php/js devs to work on our adserver
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/recrute-un-en-fait-deux-
devs-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/recrute-un-en-fait-deux-devs-senior-
pour-ladserver-rien-julien-ricard)

------
vlad
ONSITE - Palo Alto, CA, Buenos Aires, Argentina

Join Medallia to complete the loop of post-purchase feedback. A unicorn used
by top hotels, telecoms, airlines, car companies, banks and retail brands to
improve customer experience.

I got hired in the July "Who is Hiring" thread and I'm having a great time.
Contact my HN username at medallia.com with some info and a resume and I can
phone screen you to get you ahead of the line for these roles (any level):

Sr. Front-End Engineers (i.e. JavaScript, AngularJS)

Sr. Back-End Engineers (i.e. Java for Analytics/Infrastructure/Reporting)

Sr. DevOps Engineers

Sr. Site Reliability Engineers

Thanks, Vlad

------
famousactress
Elation ([http://elationemr.com](http://elationemr.com)) - SF, CA (Remote
considered) Software & Site Reliability Engineers, Product Designer, and a
number of other positions (see
[http://elationemr.com/jobs](http://elationemr.com/jobs))

We build really great clinical tools for doctors and their patients. We've
built a product-driven company around asking and answering questions in this
space very differently from the way the rest of the market has approached
these problems. We value empathy, pragmatism, and reasoning from first
principles. Founded in 2010, we've raised money from some really incredible
folks and spent the past five years doing lots of the challenging/messy early
pathfinding - now we're looking to really grow the team and start taking on
some really innovative challenges.

The tech stack is currently
Python/Django/Javascript/ReactJS/MySQL/Redis/ElasticSearch/AWS/Java

Here are a couple of links to give you some idea about what we do and how we
think:

This Quora post was written by one of our engineers explaining what we're
building: [https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-
building](https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-building)

Here's a blog post I wrote about one of the ways we stay close to our users:
[https://blog.elationemr.com/shadowing-a-physician-a-first-
pe...](https://blog.elationemr.com/shadowing-a-physician-a-first-person-
perspective/?mpdid=149c01cc6bd2e0-09601cd84-31657d0a-1aeaa0-149c01cc6bea04)

Here's an overview of how the company got started, from our co-founders Kyna
and Conan:
[https://www.elationemr.com/philosophy/](https://www.elationemr.com/philosophy/)

My contact information is in my profile. I was the first engineering hire in
2010, now head the product org for Elation and I'm available in real time if
you'd like to hit me up on skype/email/twitter with any questions about
Elation or the Healthcare IT industry in general!

------
esaravia
Tech Director - Relocate to Argentina

Resume- esaravia@uvsouthsourcing.com

Primary Responsibilities: Serve as a senior technology expert for the
organization across all technological aspects Assist the business development
team in the analysis and creation of proposals Participate in the discovery
process to determine project requirements and specifications Oversee the
technical execution across projects (may be high or low level involvement
depending on the needs)

Additional Details: Relocation assistance available. Remote work is a
possibility. Fluent English required. Spanish is a big plus.

------
michaelnatkin
ChefSteps | Seattle, WA |
[http://chefsteps.com/jobs](http://chefsteps.com/jobs) | ONSITE | Senior Full-
stack and Frontend Developers

Reinventing the kitchen. Work with a world-class team of chefs, videographers,
scientists, mechanical and electrical engineers, and developers to create
entirely new ways to cook. You write clean code, love autonomy and
responsibility, collaborate flexibly, and kick down three doors before
breakfast. Tech stack includes Rails, Node, RabbitMQ, Angular, Cordova, and
Ionic.

------
fatlasp
Boulder, CO

Laboratory for Atmospheric and Space Physics at the University of Colorado at
Boulder is a world-renowned space science research institute. CU receives more
NASA funding than any other public university. We're currently filling a
number of engineering positions:

* EEE Parts Engineer

* Mechanical Assembler

* PRA/Systems Engineer

* Electrical Engineer

* Mechanical Engineer

* Safety Engineer

* Satellite Operator

* Scientific Programmer

* Additional scientific research, administrative, and student positions also available

Check out
[http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/](http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/)
for more info

------
Flammy
Ivy Softworks | Atlas | Seattle, WA & San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE,
VISA

Hey all, Ivy Softworks is looking for talented, motivated team members in
Seattle, WA and San Francisco, CA (SF SoMa). We're a startup that builds
startups and are providing an alternative to early stage venture capital
though the creation of an Innovation Studio. We are looking for entrepreneurs
seeking new adventures. Check out our website for open opportunities:
[https://www.atlas.co/careers/](https://www.atlas.co/careers/)

I’m also very happy to share that we recently we unveiled our first spinout,
Atlas. We’re currently preparing for a beta, so you can either sign up for the
beta or learn a few more details about Atlas on
[http://www.atlas.co/](http://www.atlas.co/) \- There have also been some
recent media articles, if you are curious about the product these are your
best source avalible currently:

* [http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-atlas-is-ivy-softworks-first-spinoff/)

* [http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks...](http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks-unveils-first-product-atlas-search-engine-digital-life/)

Current open positions: Platform Development Engineer Software Development
Engineer – OS Internals Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure
Infrastructure Operations Engineer (Devops) Distributed Graph Engineer
(Database Engineer) Software Development Engineer – OSX Software Development
Engineer in Test (SDET) GUI Craftsman - Hybrid Web Application Developer
(Front end, UI)

If you are experienced and looking for a specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our model resonates with strongly, so shoot us an
email or reply here. Some of the languages we’re looking for: C, C++, Ruby,
Python, Full stack Javascript (node.js), Go, and more. We’re developing on
Windows, Mac, and Linux. Positions are ONSITE.

~~~
Flammy
My formatting ate it, so here it is a bit more legible:

Current open positions:

    
    
        Platform Development Engineer 
        Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure 
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer (Devops) 
        Distributed Graph Engineer (Database Engineer)
        Software Development Engineer – OSX
        Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET) 
        GUI Craftsman - Hybrid Web Application Developer (Front end, UI)

------
hughesl3
(Seattle, ONSITE with work from home flexibility) We're looking for a Software
Developer to join the team at Geocaching HQ and has experience in:

● 3-5 years of experience as a hands-on developer using recent Microsoft
technologies such as C#, SQL and the .NET framework ● ASP.NET, MVC, REST, WCF,
Web API ● Writing clean and testable code ● Pairing and unit testing ● Agile
environments using XP, Kanban or Scrum methodologies ● jQuery, HTML and CSS

To learn more and apply, please visit the Geocahing HQ Jobs page at
www.geocaching.com/jobs.

------
rpkaplan
Ruby on Rails / Java Developers - Arlington, VA, Full-Time, Onsite

Join us to work on small Agile teams and use your passion to build large scale
enterprise applications for commercial and government clients in the DC metro
area. We are currently looking for enterprise Java developers and Ruby on
Rails developers to design and build a public facing government website. The
team typically codes in Java, Ruby, C#, Python, or JavaScript. Polyglot
developers are highly valued. U.S. Citizenship is required.

Please email RPKaplan3@gmail.com for additional details.

------
awill
|Software Development Engineer| S3, Amazon Web Services | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Amazon Simple Storage Service (S3) is storage for the Internet. Through the
use of pioneering techniques in distributed computing, developers are able to
durably store their data on Amazon’s proven computing infrastructure to
achieve virtually limitless storage capacity at minimal cost.

We are currently looking for talented software development engineers to join
our Amazon S3 data plane and manage our rapidly increasing scale in the face
of explosive customer growth.

Email wantony@amazon.com to discuss.

------
jasontan
Sift Science (YC S11) | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite

Sift Science uses real-time machine learning to prevent and predict online
fraud. We are a lean group of driven and collaborative people passionate about
bringing machine learning into the real world. Do you despise evil? Believe
fraud must be eradicated from the internet? If so, Sift Science must be for
you.

We are hiring for engineers (front-end, machine learning and everything in
between), sales, marketing and business experts.

Visit jobs.siftscience.com or reach out directly to lynda@siftscience.com for
details/questions.

Sift on!

~~~
mokash
[http://jobs.siftscience.com/](http://jobs.siftscience.com/) does not work

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime

We're a regulated bitcoin/ether(/others) exchange in Hong Kong, with many
projects in our backlog! We're looking for engineers in 3 positions: a) Devs
b) Ops c) DevOps d) Security (+DevOps)

We use AngularJS (moving to TypeScript) and .NET/Mono (C#, looking at F# too),
with a hybrid Linux/Windows environment. Get in contact to know more at
knocte@gmail.com

We help with sponsorship/relocation to HK.

------
jrsnyder
Garmin Aviation | Olathe, KS | Full Time | ONSITE

Aviation Engineering Tools Team

We build server and client tools to support Garmin's aviation software
development process.

Our tools help with:

* Requirements management

* FAA auditing

* Code reviews

* Version control

* Avionics software configuration

We work in Node.js and Electron with TypeScript and React. Our older apps are
in Java/Swing.

We're looking for a JavaScript/TypeScript developer to help us expand and
upgrade our tools. Experience with React is a plus.

Apply at [http://careers.garmin.com/en-
US#1600004](http://careers.garmin.com/en-US#1600004). I'm at
jeremy.snyder@garmin.com.

------
gkop
Binti | Software Engineer | SF | Onsite | Full-Time | Will transfer existing
v1sa

By dramatically reducing the time and expense required to adopt a child, Binti
aims to help more children find loving homes and make adoption a mainstream
choice for people building families.

We are moving urgently, shipping web software our customers love (and pay
for!), and having a lot of fun. I hope you will join us!

More info: [https://binti.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://binti.com/careers/software-engineer/)

------
AkunaCapital
Akuna Capital – Full Time – Chicago, Champaign IL, Cambridge MA, Shanghai (see
specific locations for each position below)- ONSITE

Akuna Capital is a fast-growing derivatives trading firm located in downtown
Chicago that specializes in market-making and arbitrage.

For more information and to apply:
[http://www.akunacapital.com](http://www.akunacapital.com)

Chicago:

C# Developer

C++ Developer

C++ Developer - Infrastructure Team

Gateway Developer C++

Hardware Developer, Junior or Mid-level

Python: Trading Infrastructure + Compliance Technology

Python Web Developer

Senior Developer C#

Trading Core Developer C++

Trading Strategies Developer C++

Data Center Engineer

Trade Support Engineer (Entry Level)

Experienced Trader

Energies Trader

Other:

C++ Developer-Data & Measurement Team-(Champaign, IL)

C++ Developer (Shanghai)

C# Developer (Shanghai)

------
gridspace
GRIDSPACE, INC.

Los Angeles/Arts District DTLA, CA ONSITE POSITION

Role: Lead FRONT END Developer for React, mobile dev & contribute greatly to
product & culture

[https://angel.co/gridspace/jobs/89340-front-end-
developer?ut...](https://angel.co/gridspace/jobs/89340-front-end-
developer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

More info about Gridspace & product:
[http://www.gridspace.com/memo](http://www.gridspace.com/memo)

Email resume to taylor@gridspace.com

------
kyasui
Google Primer App | New York City | On Site | Contract

Interested in mobile learning? We're looking for an iOS Developer to join the
Google Primer Team.

More about the product:
[https://www.yourprimer.com/](https://www.yourprimer.com/)

Job Req:
[https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1ZYsasha6efKeDWaeLy1n...](https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1ZYsasha6efKeDWaeLy1nbc5sM29E1nZBYvo3l-Nce10/edit)

Write to yasui@google.com

------
eknight15
Yodel | [http://yodel.co](http://yodel.co) | Miami Beach or Remote | Full Time
(US applicants only please)

Hiring: Android Dev, Backend Dev (Node.js), iOS Dev

Apply through [http://yodel.co/careers](http://yodel.co/careers) or email us:
hello@yodel.co

What is Yodel? [https://medium.com/@yodel/what-is-
yodel-6fc8e38fe014#.2zxo2v...](https://medium.com/@yodel/what-is-
yodel-6fc8e38fe014#.2zxo2vz1o)

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Numerous open positions, full time - dextro.co Full Stack
Engineer | Systems Reliability Engineer | Deep Learning Specialist |
Distributed Systems Engineer

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://angel.co/dextro/jobs](https://angel.co/dextro/jobs)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB - New York (On-Site)- Relocation available- Base plus equity

MongoDB is looking for a server-side developer/engineer to join us in building
the best database management system for the leading next-generation database
server. We are now expanding rapidly and working on projects that will change
the future of MongoDB.

If you fit the requirements and want to have an impact in our future, please
feel free to apply @ [http://grnh.se/0idswn](http://grnh.se/0idswn)

------
djworth
fuboTV ([https://www.fubo.tv](https://www.fubo.tv)) | NYC, Remote | Full Time

fuboTV is a growing video streaming startup that is changing the way soccer
fans watch live matches of their favorite teams. Our platform features some of
the world’s most followed soccer leagues, bringing you matches from La Liga,
Serie A, Ligue 1, Primeira Liga, Liga MX, and MLS, among other leagues and
tournaments. Subscribers can watch all of our content from nearly any device
at no additional cost, including PC/Mac, iPhone, iPad, Android phone, Android
Tablet, Roku, Chromecast, and Amazon Fire TV.

We're remote friendly with distributed team across US. We will also consider
candidates outside of US.

We're hiring for:

Live Streaming Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/aa57aa88-4b56-4429-b2a4-28ec1a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/aa57aa88-4b56-4429-b2a4-28ec1a5ce767))

Sr. Android Developer ([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5caa11))

UI/UX Designer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/55ad6cf5-d534-49d9-bfa0-046d9e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/55ad6cf5-d534-49d9-bfa0-046d9e739382))

To apply please use the links above.

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Kaggle is hiring backend engineers:
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers/fullstack](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/fullstack)

Great for engineers looking for more exposure to machine learning. We are a
small team that's having a big impact on its direction though our competitions
and collaboration platform (which can be thought of as a Github for data
science): www.kaggle.com/scripts

~~~
hobolord
I love Kaggle, it really is a fun way to apply your skills and to learn. Any
junior positions?

------
jennhart352
SharpSpring| Gainesville, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Hiring frontend and backend developers (Javascript/PHP).

We are a publicly traded company that still feels and operates very much like
a startup. Our flagship product is our marketing analytics and automation
platform, and our developers are provided an opportunity to work on a wide
range of interesting projects.

Contact jennifer [at] sharpspring.com or visit
[http://smtp.theresumator.com/](http://smtp.theresumator.com/) for more info.

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Costa Mesa, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Do you change your variable names until your code reads like poetry? Do you
debate Single Responsibility Principle with your friends over a frothy
beverage? Do you like to deliver software that matters? Do you like to learn
new things? Do you like to teach others?

If you answered yes to many of these, come practice the Art of Software
Craftsmanship at RepSpark Systems.

We are looking for talented engineers who have very strong skills in
"application level" JavaScript (sometimes called object oriented JavaScript);
engineers who have done this for the browser or they may have done this on the
server side via Node.js with experience applying coding patterns to their code
(Module, Sandbox, etc.), valued modularization, written unit tests, and
optimized for performance. In other words, your experience using JavaScript as
a first class coding language is exactly what we’re looking for.

Other notables are advanced knowledge of JavaScript, including prototype-based
inheritance, promises, event delegation, DOM queries, closures, callbacks,
AJAX, JSON, and understanding of the JS memory model. Ideally, you’d have
shown the ability to lead an effort, promote best practices, and help the rest
of the team grow in their JavaScript ability.

As JavaScript becomes more and more prevalent, web applications become richer
and richer. There are a large number of frameworks that are being developed in
this space to assist with writing solid object oriented applications in
JavaScript. Engineers who have the experience we are looking for often have
experience with various JavaScript frameworks, such as Backbone.js, Node.js,
React.js, Angular.js, Ember.js, Polymer.js, etc.* and in Test Driving
Applications. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross functional and
Agile team and may take a lead role on various software components.

RepSpark Systems is a boutique and rapidly growing software company based in
Orange County, CA. Our sales force automation platform is best in breed and an
industry leader. Our mission is to produce cutting-edge technology, design and
back-end functionality. We have a driven, talented development team that takes
pride in the platform.

Please email either luis.ortiz@repspark.com or joshua.jones@repspark.com. We'd
love to hear from you!

------
sbassin
Ibotta | Denver, CO | Full-Time | Onsite

Ibotta is the fastest growing consumer-facing technology company in Denver and
we’re looking for awesome people who want to help us build the best shopping
technology in the world.

Multiple open positions including Full Stack Engineer (Ruby on Rails +
EmberJS), Platform Engineer (Ruby on Rails), Mobile Engineer (primarily
Android), and Product Manager. Also many non-technical roles.

More info: [https://ibotta.com/careers](https://ibotta.com/careers)

------
jsulak
FlightAware -
[http://flightaware.com/about/careers/](http://flightaware.com/about/careers/)
\- Houston, TX - onsite

FlightAware is the world leader in flight tracking; we accomplish this with
creativity, innovation, dedication, diligence, and integrity. FlightAware is
self-financed, with millions a year in revenue, but still ambitious and with
the hunger of a startup.

We're looking for:

* Web software developer * Front-end (UI/UX) developer * Systems Engineer

------
TripleH
Applidium | Paris, Lyon | ONSITE | Full Time / Interns | Mobile / Backend
Software Engineer

Applidium is a design and technology boutique, focused on delivering both
innovative and industrial mobile products. Working with us means evolving
among experts in an environnement where creativity means quality. Right in the
center of Paris and Lyon.

Full job description here :
[http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev](http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev)

------
drc37
Redox Chemicals | Full time(onsite) or Contract(remote) | Burley, ID |
Fullstack Software Engineer Redox Chemicals an established fertilizer company
with some industry break through products. We are looking to expand our
technology team to build a distributor backend to match our products. Tech
stack: Ruby/Rails, Postgres, React.js,Redis, Sidekiq, GitHub, etc. Wanting to
add iOS in the near future. Great benefits for full time employees. You can
email me at it[AT]redoxchem.com.

------
dgotty
OnCourse Systems for Education - Philadelphia Suburbs (Media, PA) - Full Time
ONSITE - [https://www.oncoursesystems.com/](https://www.oncoursesystems.com/)

OnCourse is looking for a talented JavaScript developer to join our team and
continue improving the world of K-12 education. Our primary JavaScript
frameworks are ExtJs and AngularJs but we love all JavaScript devs the same.
Email Rich Gottlieb at rgottlieb@oncoursesystems.com for more info.

------
wzsddtc
Spiral | New York, NY | backend, iOS |
[https://jobs.lever.co/molabs/](https://jobs.lever.co/molabs/) Spiral| is a
growing team focused on building the next great mobile-first video platform.
We are looking to inform, inspire and entertain the world by making it simple
to access and watch great videos. To get there, we are assembling a world-
class product and engineering team from companies like Google and Vine.

------
bartdecrem
Putting together a team of 3 or 4 people for an exciting music-related
project. Looking to hire: web backend, web frontend, iOS, UI/UX, either in SF
Bay Area or remote.

Advisors include Justin Kan.

I'm a successful repeat-entrepreneur. Founded Tapulous (Tap Tap Revenge was
the first big App Store hit), ran all mobile games for Disney, key role in
Firefox 1.0 etc. More about me at
[http://bit.ly/bartdecrem](http://bit.ly/bartdecrem)

Emayl: bart a t thehobby.co

------
tptacek
iOS Lead | OPEN WHISPER SYSTEMS | San Francisco, CA OR REMOTE

Moxie Marlinspike and Open Whisper are the author of Signal, widely regarded
as the most trustworthy secure messenger available to the public. "Use
anything by Open Whisper Systems", says Edward Snowden. "My first choice for
an encrypted conversation", says Bruce Schneier. "When I read code, lines of
drool run down my face", says Matthew Green. Also, he likes Signal a lot.

If you really believe that we're entering a pitched battle between states and
technology providers over encryption; that NSA and GCHQ are turning the
world's best-funded best-staffed signals intelligence agencies into
instruments of domestic surveillance; that giant corporations (and aspiring
giant corporations) are doing everything they can to ensure that users _think_
they're safe while their messages are scanned for ad targeting or censored and
traced by despotic regimes; if these are real concerns for you, then this is
one of the most important jobs on the Internet.

Until very recently, the iOS version of Signal was managed by Frederic Jacobs.
Signal for iOS is a flagship Whisper offering. It should by rights be the most
widely used tool for journalists, activists, and researchers to communicate
confidently on an insecure Internet. Jacobs is amazing, but he's off to other
adventures in Switzerland, and Whisper needs someone to take the reins on iOS
Signal.

This is not the most highly-paid role on the Hiring Thread, but it's probably
the one that stands to make the biggest dent in the universe. Why else would
you consider joining Moxie and his crazy pirate crew of crypto developers?

* Because you're not a cryptographer but want to be engaged with serious cryptography, of the kind that will be in the academic cite record a decade from now, in a role where you'll make an enormous difference deciding how best to get strong crypto into the hands of everyday people.

* Because Moxie and his team are simply excellent people to work with, doing inspiring stuff that is _actually inspiring_ , not cat-sharing.

* Because there are worse things to have on your resume than "product lead for the most important product by a tiny team that took on multi-billion dollar world government spy agencies and won".

* Because you relish the opportunity to be on an HN NSA thread with 'tptacek and be able, at any point, to say "shut up, Thomas, I work for Whisper".

I don't work for Whisper, Whisper will never pay me a dime. I just love what
they do, know that they're trying very hard to find this particular person,
and want to do whatever I can to help (and to ensure I'll be able to keep
using Signal).

Full time role. Very strong iOS application skills needed. No cryptography
experience needed at all (if you take this job, you're going to have crypto
coming out of your ears either way). _The right candidate does not need to be
in San Francisco_.

[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

If you know iOS developers who are interested in the problem Whisper is
working on, please let them know about this.

Thanks!

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build a fully-
automated, research facility that moves, mixes, manipulates, and analyzes
molecules and cells. We're looking for badassery in the following areas:

* Mechanical Engineers

* Junior Mechanical Technicians

* Automation Engineers

* Software Engineers - mostly Python

* Roboticists

* Wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

* Organic Chemists

* Biologist experienced with CRISPR

We are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA. If you are
interested email me at josh@synthego.com

~~~
gourneau
Oh one other thing, we need a recruiter!!

------
dankohn1
Spreemo | New York City | Senior Software Engineers (Rails) | Onsite

Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown Manhattan) in
New York City (NYC). Looking for senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers.
Good pay, environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing transparency
in both cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-
developer/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-developer/)

------
amanda_centare
Madison, WI. ON-SITE. Full-stack .Net development on a fun team in one of
America's best towns to live in! Scrum environment. Variety across different
industries and projects but all local to Madison. More info:
[http://centare.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=deta...](http://centare.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=6923100)

Email: amanda.daering@centare.com

~~~
amanda_centare
Chicago, IL OR Milwaukee or Madison, WI: On-site with regional travel. DevOps
Consultant. Full-time team member with a ton of variety on an established and
growing DevOps team.

Contact a human who can answer your questions: amanda.daering@centare.com

Full description:
[http://centare.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=deta...](http://centare.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=6983901)

------
bluelu
Talkwalker ([http://www.talkwalker.com/](http://www.talkwalker.com/)) is
hiring in Luxembourg City, Europe, Full-time, Onsite. (VISA possible for
strong candidates)

We do social media monitoring, including crawling and indexing more than 300
million articles a day.

We are searching for java (backend and frontend) and javascript (frontend)
engineers to join our growing team.

Please contact me by email (Thibaut Britz, t.britz@talkwalker.com) if you are
interested.

------
alicelei88
Hi! Want to work for a fast pace, challenging and fun tech start up?! I have
good hacker news! We are hiring a full stack engineer, front end engineer and
mobile platform engineer here at Wish (located in downtown SF). Feel free to
apply here :
[https://www.wish.com/engineering#openings](https://www.wish.com/engineering#openings).
Also feel free to reach out to me if you have questions at Alice@wish.com

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== About Us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What You Will Build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open Roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people, not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
margmoor
Amazon Lab126 Concept Engineering in Sunnyvale is HIRING! ONSITE Experienced,
Creative Software Engineer to help build out new ideas into products. Please
check it out: [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/355362/software-development-
engi...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/355362/software-development-engineer-
concept-engineering) OR email me your resume: margmoor@lab126.com Margaret
Moore

------
skiplagged
Skiplagged - New York, NY | REMOTE / ONSITE | Front-end and iOS Engineers Our
mission is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an innovative
travel service that actually saves people a lot of money on airfare, for
example. Google us for more info. We're a small team of engineers and are
looking to hire as many great engineers as we can find. If you're interested,
tell us why and send along your resume to apply@skiplagged.com

------
realdlee
BuildZoom | Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME Help build the
future of remodeling and construction! We're a YC W13 company with awesome
investors (Formation8, Peter Thiel), tons of traction, and a lot of problems
to solve. Hiring for full-stack, front-end, and data positions.

Feel free to email me with questions (DLee at ...).
[https://www.buildzoom.com/careers](https://www.buildzoom.com/careers)

------
alicelei88
Hi! Want to work for a fast pace, challenging and fun tech start up? I have
good hacker news! We are hiring a Full Stack Engineer, Front End Engineer and
Mobile Platform Engineer at Wish (Located in downtown SF). Check out our job
postings here
[https://www.wish.com/engineering#openings](https://www.wish.com/engineering#openings).
Feel free to contact our technical recruiter at alice@wish.com

------
dvt
[Meta] As always, feel free to check out
[http://hackjob.io](http://hackjob.io) for a pretty listing of HN hiring
threads!

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq - SF Bay Area - Full Time - Onsite -
[http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

Multiple Positions: Data Engineering, Data Science, Frontend, Full Stack

 _“The battery is the technology of our time.”_ -The Economist, January 16,
2016

Powering applications from consumer electronics to the IoT, EVs, medical,
aerospace, and grid storage, batteries enable our modern world. However
battery performance remains the key bottleneck impeding adoption of these
technologies. Voltaiq is changing that, using software.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful cloud-based platform for data analytics,
machine learning, and visualization to enable better, safer, and more reliable
batteries and battery-powered products. We have customers, recurring revenue,
and funding, and we’re growing our team to meet customer demand. We’re growing
our team (currently 6) with product-focused developers who have a passion for
shipping well-crafted software.

Candidates should be:

\- Strong coders in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, C/C++, Go.

\- Experienced with Git, development on Linux/*nix, SQL and relational
databases.

\- Degree holders in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related, and interest
in energy and solving hard science problems using data.

\- US Citizens.

Some specifics:

Data Engineer / Data Scientist

\- Advanced database usage including scaling, distributed systems, ETL
pipelines from multiple different data sources.

\- Python analysis tools: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn, matplotlib, and
machine learning, supervised learning, neural and bayesian networks, advanced
statistics.

Frontend

\- AngularJS, SASS or similar.

\- Frontend build tools: gulp, bower, nodejs, obfuscation, minification.

Full Stack

\- Web framework (eg Django) and deployment stack (cookies, sessions,
websockets).

\- Asynchronous messaging (eg ZeroMQ).

\- Webserver deployment: AWS, Salt, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.io.

Thanks, HN!

------
hardbyte
Confidential Computing Project | Data61, CSIRO | Australia (Visa reqd)

We are developing a platform and product for privacy preserving data analytics
– machine learning on data, without seeing the data.

Positions: We are hiring senior software engineers and researchers. Developers
with Crypto or Machine Learning experience wanted!

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/97655757](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/97655757)

------
bosky101
Helpshift

San Francisco, CA| BizDev/Sales/Account Managers | #onsite

Pune, India| Clojure, Erlang, Go, iOS, Android, React, Javascript as well as
Devops & PM's | #onsite

I work with the founders @helpshift; an ex-
Yahoo/Zimbra/Microsoft/Cisco/Box/Boku team powering the worlds "Help" button.
It's possible you already have our SDK on your device. 1.3 billion devices
already do. => [http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/26/helpshifts-automated-
custo...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/26/helpshifts-automated-customer-
relationship-management-tools-reach-more-than-1-3b-devices/)

We have a mobile SDK to power the help/support experience on apps across
ios/android/unity. More on the product => [https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/build-vs-integrat...](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/build-vs-integrate-c456977660e0) #mobile #crm

Some of our customers: Supercell, Microsoft Outlook, Flipboard, Wordpress,
Venmo, Glu Mobile, Wooga, GREE, Zynga, TinyCo, Life360, Target, Nickelodeon,
Nubank & several YC startups as well.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8)

We try to open source some of our erlang/clojure/js/golang stack at
[https://github.com/helpshift](https://github.com/helpshift) and blog about
our craft at
[https://engineering.helpshift.com](https://engineering.helpshift.com)

We have the culture and opportunity for talented folks to execute their best
work yet. More on our engineering culture here => [https://www.quora.com/What-
makes-Helpshifts-engineering-team...](https://www.quora.com/What-makes-
Helpshifts-engineering-team-unique/answer/Bhasker-Kode?share=d38ce758)
#culture

If there's a role at
[https://www.helpshift.com/careers/](https://www.helpshift.com/careers/) that
interests you, get in touch with me via bosky+hn at helpshift dot com

------
philrenaud
Data Scientist and Backend Engineers | Affinio | Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
| Full-Time | Remote/Onsite

Affinio analyzes complex network graphs to come up with concepts like
influence, trends, and density for groups on social networks. If you love
working with clustering algorithms and graph data sets, we'd love to talk to
you.

Find out more:
[http://affinio.com/engineering](http://affinio.com/engineering)

~~~
sten
Interesting. I had no idea you guys were here in Nova Scotia. Does your
company work only with social graphs or can the platform be extended to other
applications?

Either way, looking forward to meeting you at Volta next week.

------
apbp
Transcriptic | Full Time | ONSITE (Menlo Park, CA) | www.transcriptic.com

All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)

Transcriptic is setting new standards for basic research by making life
science discoveries cheaper, faster, and more accessible than anyone thought
possible. We enable scientists to run experiments on our automated work cells
via our web application from anywhere in the world. Rather than carry out wet-
lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually configure) their
experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's central, highly
automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no upfront capital
costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research today is
incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with researchers
spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of liquids from
one place to another. We're building a long-term company to completely change
the way life science research and development is done.

On top of our robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a
Rails app that acts as our lab information management system and customer-
facing UI. Challenges for our web devs range from building rich, interactive
interfaces for composing protocols to presenting analytical data generated by
the lab back to the user. We use d3, React, and CoffeeScript today, but you'd
be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

Our bioengineers apply math to hard biological problems, ranging from liquid
handling optimization to reasoning about how "identical" reagents diverge over
time to interfere with reproducibility. You'll have an opportunity to do
original research with internal capacity, too.

We're a rapidly growing startup, now 30-something people, well funded ($15M)
and have customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small,
all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

We're looking for talented engineers and bioengineers to join our team. You'll
have competitive salary and benefits, subsidized commuting, free caffeine and
food, and great teammates.

Recent coverage:
[http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/](http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/)
All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)
team at transcriptic.com

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - SF, CA

 __Infrastructure Engineer __\- Docker, Mesos, Marathon, AWS, Ruby.

 __Web Engineer __\- Ruby, JavaScript, React.

We're located at 5th and Market in a creative environment that's full of fun
gadgetry and intelligent, thoughtful people who enjoy generous benefits and
compensation. Come help us change the way that people interact with
technology.

[https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs)

~~~
akhilcacharya
Has IFTTT ever taken interns?

------
pluc
Betastream -- New York City, USA -- Full/part time, REMOTE

Beta is looking to fill two positions:

\- Support engineer (PHP + DevOps) based out of New Zealand or Australia to
extend our support hours (this means a developer, really, that can just be
there to diagnose/debug things and offer support when we're all sleeping);

\- Front-end dev (EST, with a preference for NYC and Montreal) mostly working
on WordPress projects

Email resume and code samples/sites to pl@beta.io!

------
borisdiebold
Babbel / Berlin, Germany / [http://jobs.babbel.com](http://jobs.babbel.com) /
ONSITE / VISA / Engineering & Product Positions

Babbel is the world leader in online language subscription services. We are
looking forward to further grow our team in Berlin.

Check [http://jobs.babbel.com](http://jobs.babbel.com) for our current
openings.

------
margmoor
Amazon Lab126 Concept Engineering in Sunnyvale, CA is hiring an (ONSITE)
experienced creative Software Engineer to help build ideas into new products.

Apply Here: [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/355362/software-development-
engi...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/355362/software-development-engineer-
concept-engineering)

OR contact Margaret Moore with your resume margmoor@lab126.com

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 4M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application. Lucid is a startup founded
by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We're profitable
and rapidly growing in every dimension of the business and need people to join
our team. For fun we raft river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs,
and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large
products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database -
NoSQL databases - Cloud computing (AWS) Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended
experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google
Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery - Native app
development on Android and/or iOS Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)

~~~
elliotec
Do you hire anyone except BYU grads? Serious question. Sounds like a very
Mormon culture. Is that what it's like?

------
arram
ZeroCater - San Francisco, CA

ZeroCater is a catering marketplace that makes it easy for companies to feed
their people. We bring family style meals from top local restaurants to teams
across the San Francisco Bay Area, New York City, Chicago, Washington, D.C.,
and Austin.

We are hiring Full Stack Engineers, Head of Product and a VP of Engineering!

[https://zerocater.com/jobs](https://zerocater.com/jobs)

------
benweatherman
ordoro.com | Austin, TX ONSITE (we'll pay for relocation) | Full-time

Ordoro makes it easy for e-commerce businesses to ship orders and manage
inventory. Everyday our software helps thousands of small businesses save lots
of time and make more money. It's not a glamorous space, but we make it
awesome. We're well funded and have strong revenue.

We really love python, postgres, and fast unit tests and you should too!

We're a small team so you'll have the opportunity to make a huge impact. Our
dev team is just 6 people, but we work hard to make Ordoro awesome. We're
serious about taking time off to enjoy the things you miss when you're
constantly stuck behind a keyboard. Bonus points if you can make us laugh or
cry.

Our current needs are integrating with e-commerce platforms (think Shopify,
Amazon) or shippers (think UPS, FedEx) or building our JSON API. In the first
2 days you'll commit and deploy code to production. In the first 2 weeks
you'll commit and deploy a feature to production. In 3 months you'll
completely own part of our codebase. In 6 months you'll be running the company
:)

email ben@ordoro.com to say hi

------
venacareers
Toronto, CANADA. VENA Solutions. Software Engineer. Full-time, Onsite.

As our Software Engineer at Vena, you'll join a truly innovative and
collaborative team. We'll encourage you to experiment, improve our bleeding
edge stack, and contribute to an ecosystem of continuous learning.

Apply at: [http://bit.ly/1o3fUtQ](http://bit.ly/1o3fUtQ) Check us out:
www.venasolutions.com

------
matteocantiello
Authorea | NYC

"Google Docs meets Github for scientific research". We are a rapidly growing
startup company driven by a social mission to make science more open and
transparent.

We are looking for a UX/UI Designer and Engineer, a Growth marketer /
Community Manager, and a Director of Sales.

See [https://www.authorea.com/jobs](https://www.authorea.com/jobs)

Questions/Apply: hi@authorea.com

------
sytse
Dev (evangelist), Service/Frontend eng. | GitLab | REMOTE

GitLab Inc. makes collaboration software, most of our code is open source and
we work out in the open.

We are hiring developers, Service engineers, Front End engineers, Developer
evangelists and for non-engineering positions.

See [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) for more
information.

~~~
scrollaway
Shout out to GitLab. Work on an awesome FOSS product :)

~~~
sytse
Thanks scrollaway!

------
lowglow
WHAT: Playa - [http://getplaya.com/](http://getplaya.com/)

WHERE: San Francisco and Palo Alto, CA

REQUEST: Engineers into Cybernetics, Robotics, AI, ML, Big Data, Ambient
intelligence, Hardware

-

We're building the future of connected task-based contracted commerce agents
through an open service exchange platform. Don't sell your life for something
boring.

Early stage startup, pre-funded, equity no pay for now.

------
ayayronf
C3LX | Backend Engineer ([https://angel.co/c3lx/jobs/114267-backend-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/c3lx/jobs/114267-backend-software-engineer)) |
Denver, Colorado | ONSITE | Full-time

C3LX is a small team of experienced, passionate individuals dedicated to
improving disease management and positively impacting healthcare. Our Nuyu
platform engages patients in their daily lives and facilitates real-time
interventions, which improves outcomes.

As one of our first software engineers, you will be instrumental in making
Nuyu a joyous and impactful application. Within any given sprint you’ll be
involved in developing and implementing backend components to support our
mobile and web applications. This might include tasks such as database design,
endpoint planning, infrastructure management, and algorithm optimization. Our
applications are powered by JavaScript (node, express, react, redux). JS
experience is a plus, but we care more about your ability to learn quickly and
understand new concepts.

Apply on AngelList ([https://angel.co/c3lx/jobs/114267-backend-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/c3lx/jobs/114267-backend-software-engineer)), send
us message on our website
([http://www.c3lx.com/contact](http://www.c3lx.com/contact)), or tweet at us
@c3lxinc

------
rchiba
TINT ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) San Francisco (Mission),
CA ONSITE

We’re looking for Experienced / Senior Front End Software Engineers (H1B
Okay).

The salary range will be $126K - $175K. We offer equity packages, full
medical/dental, 401k, and free lunch, among other benefits.

Over 45,000 customers use TINT to power their social media displays and help
us generate $380k MRR. We are proudly profitable, not dependent on investor
funding, and have been consistently growing our top line. An engineer who
would mesh well with our team is entrepreneurial, embraces change, and isn’t
afraid to work on projects that would normally be considered out of the scope
of engineering. We value an engineer that cannot only code well, but also has
a vested interest in making cross team contributions. We pair everyday, and
every Friday we work on hack projects that we think will push the business
forward. Our current stack is Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

Some upcoming projects include building a content scheduling system that will
be the market leader for outdoor digital displays, creating new themes and
visualizations for dynamic content, and scaling out an API to reach thousands
of large brands and their millions of customers.

To learn more: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

------
dgcupps
OptionsCity Software | www.optionscity.com | Chicago (on-site) | Software
Engineer (Java), Solutions Engineer, Account Manager

OptionsCity is a leading provider risk and electronic trading platforms for
the futures industry.

For more information, please see:
[http://www.optionscity.com/careers/](http://www.optionscity.com/careers/).

------
joslin01
Maslow | NYC | Full-time

Maslow is where you see what your friends think about anything from "Cats vs
dogs" to "Donald or Hillary?"

We just launched:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/maslow](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/maslow)

Reach out to me if you're an experienced developer looking to make a big
impact.

\- Mark (mark@maslow.co)

------
chetanahuja
Packetzoom | San Mateo, California | Full-Time. USA candidates only | VISA
(H-1B transfers ok)| Contact jobs @ packetzoom.com or connect with me
(Founder/CEO) personally using one of the methods in my profile. UNSOLICITED
RECRUITER MAIL WILL BE FLAGGED AS SPAM IMMEDIATELY.

Mobile Networks are different. And yet we continue using the same legacy
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. We are
changing this with radically new tech. If you want to help, come join us.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols. It's a small
(but well funded) team so everyone contributes in everything.

PACKETZOOM ENGINEERING LEADER

If you have shipped products or built services where you (at least) actually
had to deal with unix at the syscall level (either in the userspace or kernel)
in C/C++ code, we want to talk to you.

If you were responsible for shipping and maintaining the product for a decent
amount of time, we really want to talk to you.

You'd be joining a small, elite team of engineers who build and run the
PacketZoom stack
([https://packetzoom.com/learn.html](https://packetzoom.com/learn.html)) on
millions of mobile client devices (iOS, Android and any others we decide to
pursue) as well as our globally distributed cluster of servers running our own
C++ and java code. We also harvest and process millions of mobile network
performance data points in realtime while squeezing every last ounce of
performance out of the hardware. If that sounds like fun to you, please do
connect.

SENIOR ENGINEERS

We're also looking for smart Software Engineers to join our team in individual
roles. We're looking for smart generalists who can dig into any given area
depending on the need of the day. The areas of focus range iOS and Android
platform specific work (C++, Java/ObjC), to Data Engineering and analysis at
massive scale for the global mobile network performance metrics, visualization
and alerting on detecting trends in said data etc. Basically a whole lot of
fun for the motivated computer scientist.

We're venture funded and have paying customers. Compensation will be market
appropriate for your level and startups at our stage.

------
rekoros
Sameroom - REMOTE - full time

Sameroom ([https://sameroom.io](https://sameroom.io)) is chat
interoperability-as-a-service. We need help with all the goddamn emoji.

[https://sameroom.io/blog/wanted-sr-emoji-
engineer/](https://sameroom.io/blog/wanted-sr-emoji-engineer/)

------
roneil
KPCB Edge (Seed initiative at Kleiner Perkins) | Backend Software Engineer |
San Francisco, CA | Temporary (9 months) | On Site

Hey HN!

We’re KPCB Edge, Kleiner Perkins’ seed-stage initiative, and we’re looking for
a backend-focused software engineer to join us for 9 months in our San
Francisco office. The role would be a great opportunity to work on some data-
heavy projects with us and figure out what your next move might be, whether
that’s starting a company, joining a company, or something else entirely.
There’s a bit more info up here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles](https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles)

To tell you a bit more about us, we spend half our time investing and half our
time building products to try to solve common problems faced by the founders
we’re investing in (happy to explain this further directly). Everyone in the
partnership is technical, and we ship code for the aforementioned products
ourselves. More about our current team here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/team](https://www.kpcbedge.com/team) and our
portfolio:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio](https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio)
(includes 3 YC companies)

Reach out to rrumburg@kpcbedge.com if interested!

------
ionforce
Tapad | New York, NY (NYC) | Full time (ONSITE)

Tapad is in the "ad tech" space. We use Scala. So if you already know or want
to learn about functional programming and big data, hit us up!

[http://www.tapad.com/about-us/careers/openings/](http://www.tapad.com/about-
us/careers/openings/)

------
alexhomeheart
HomeHeart (homeheart.org) | Hiring a full-stack tech lead | London (onsite) |
Competitive salary + equity

We're a fast growing elderly care startup, based in LondonOur current web-app
built on ruby with thoughtbot.

Read our medium post: [http://bit.ly/1UoZjLc](http://bit.ly/1UoZjLc) Apply
here: homeheart.workable.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a Python
or JavaScript/Node.js Engineer. The other would be a Ruby Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and for remote companies. We work
with over 200 awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away
one of every two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly
bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, JavaScript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, AWS. We're
also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of open
source.

Link to GitHub: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

If you're interested in working remotely, we'd ask that you're located in the
U.S. or Canada because of language and time-zone constraints. And, because
we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent bootcamp
graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, JavaScript,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

~~~
brettlangdon
I am Brett a Senior Software Engineer at Underdog.io. More than happy to
answer any questions anyone might have about our current stack, technical
challenges, or anything else anyone might be curious about.

GitHub: [https://github.com/brettlangdon](https://github.com/brettlangdon)

Website: [https://brett.is](https://brett.is)

------
mattiasgunneras
Instaprint | [https://instaprint.me/](https://instaprint.me/) | Brooklyn, New
York, NYC - ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Stack Engineer

Instaprint is a small team with in-demand products. We're starting to grow and
we're looking for an awesome person to join our small Engineering team. This
is NOT a by-the-book job; we are evolving & adapting, everyday. 'Big picture'
thinking and big-time contributions are expected from the whole team -- we're
a small group, everyone is an asset.

We are the de facto #1 inventors of Instagram-driven products -- designing,
building and deploying technology that's designed to promote social media
activity. Our products are used by brands to extend the world's most
spectacular events, beyond location and date.

Over the past 3 years, we've been hired to appear at the Super Bowl, the
Grammys, NY Fashion Week, the New York Stock Exchange, the Playboy Halloween
Party, and over 800 other events.

Instaprint is a creation of BREAKFAST, spun off as a separate, profitable
company (sharing the same roof & employees). Here's some insight into what
we're about:

Engadget:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJZgtL3PXf8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJZgtL3PXf8)

Adweek: [http://www.adweek.com/video/advertising-branding/f-train-
age...](http://www.adweek.com/video/advertising-branding/f-train-agencies-
breakfast-144524?auto)

We build on Postgres, Django, React/Redux, Semantic UI. We deploy on
linux/nginx/AWS(EC2, RDS, S3/Cloudfront), We use Ansible and Vagrant, GitHub
and Slack etc.

We’re based in Dumbo Brooklyn (NY), we have a large workshop and electronics
rework station (we do a lot of prototyping and hardware production in our
studio). Employees get unlimited vacation days, weekly friday beers, well
stocked fridge with snacks and drinks, pick your own laptop/work setup. A few
times a year we take a day off and get everyone out of the office to do
something fun.

More info on the role and team: [https://instaprint.me/careers/full-stack-
engineer/](https://instaprint.me/careers/full-stack-engineer/)

Let me know if you are interested! mattias@instaprint.me

------
jdubie
Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE | $100 - 180k | seed stage equity

Ladder Life (ladderlife.com). Life Insurance is huge market that is totally
non-digital and focused on the sales agent channel. We are building a company
that is built from the ground up around the end user and all digital.

tech: Clojure, ClojureScript, Om.next, Datomic, Docker, AWS ECS

email: jobs@ladderlife.com

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA & Remote - Full Time - Senior Database
Engineer, Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Web Designer

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world. If you're seeking to build something
truly important - a genre-defining new product that is already changing
people’s lives. Check out what we build:
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

Senior Database Engineer (Los Angeles): Come join our LA team to take
ownership of our database systems, with a strong focus on our core PostgreSQL
databases, and take our databases to a new level of scalability and
performance.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_database_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_database_engineer)

Software Engineer (Los Angeles): As a developer you’ll help us architect,
build and maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary services.
[http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer)

Senior Software Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote): As a senior developer you’ll
help us architect, build and maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary
services. You’ll recommend and implement system-wide improvements, new
technologies, and contribute to our technological direction.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer)

Web Designer (Los Angeles): We're seeking a web designer to contribute to the
limitless scope of design needs at NationBuilder, software for leaders. Your
responsibilities will include maintaining the NationBuilder brand, crafting
delightful web experiences to help tell the NationBuilder story, and taking a
central role in the evolution of design at the company.
[http://nationbuilder.com/designer](http://nationbuilder.com/designer)

Our application is primarily Ruby on Rails with some additional Ruby and Go
services. Configuration management is via Puppet. The majority of our data is
in PostgreSQL with additional supporting data in MongoDB and Redis. We're
hosted in our own datacenter with a little AWS mixed in.

------
gtobon
inviCRO | Boston, MA | Onsite full-time | [https://www.invicro.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.invicro.com/about-us/careers/)

We have a few software developer openings available: * C++/Imaging developer:
develop signal processing, optimization, and 3D visualization tools for
medical imaging scientists * Full-stack web developer: build every aspect of a
data warehouse application for visualizing, managing, and querying hundreds of
terabytes of imaging data * Javascript/UI web developer: help bring clean,
intuitive, and revolutionary interfaces to an industry long plagued by ancient
technology and confusing UIs

If you're interested, please apply on our careers site:
[https://www.invicro.com/about-us/careers/](https://www.invicro.com/about-
us/careers/)

------
tomjacobs
Zippy - Delivery by robots. | S.F., Melbourne | Remote, visa

We're building self driving robots who drive along the sidewalk to deliver you
things.

We're looking for people with interests in ROS, SLAM, robotics, LSTM+CTC
speech recognition, GPS, 3D modelling, and customer delight.

[http://meetzippy.com](http://meetzippy.com)

hatsmagee@gmail.com

------
dan_manges
ROOT — Columbus, OH — Onsite

We're an auto insurance startup primarily looking for Ruby/Rails developers.
I'd love to talk to anybody in the Columbus area, or anybody who is interested
in this space. My email address is in my profile.

[https://www.joinroot.com/](https://www.joinroot.com/)

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a healthcare startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Software Engineer: Data
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)

Software Engineer:Platform
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)

IT Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

Software Engineer: Product
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Software Engineer: Android
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585)

Software Engineer: iOS
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was recently valued at $1.75 billion following a $32.5 million
investment by Google Capital. [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-
bets-on-insura...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-bets-on-
insura...).

Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com/category/engineering/](http://dna.hioscar.com/category/engineering/)

If you have any questions please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
wc-
Digital H2O | Chicago, IL |
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/](http://www.digitalh2o.com/) | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE

Digital H2O, a water-focused SaaS company, is looking for talented software
engineers to join us in building products to solve the challenge of
sustainably managing, monitoring, and forecasting water supply and demand in
cost-effective ways.

Digital H2O offers an agile work environment where you can have a large impact
on the direction and success of the company. As a Senior Software Engineer you
are given the opportunity to own products and features from start to finish,
design to delivery, using the best tools for the job at hand. In return we
offer a competitive salary, full health benefits, 401K matching, annual
bonuses, relocation assistance, a generous paid vacation policy, and more.

There are many products a Senior Software Engineer has the opportunity to help
us build, including:

    
    
      - Our water market intelligence platform using Python, MongoDB, Pandas, AWS, and more to build a comprehensive view into the world of water demand and supply
      - Water forecasting and modeling analytics using Python, Scikit-Learn, and proprietary machine learning techniques
      - Customer-facing Data APIs powered by NodeJS, Python, PostgreSQL, and AWS
      - Platform designed for receiving and analyzing real-time industrial water data from  field deployed remote monitoring sensors
      - New products from the ground up
    

A strong fit for this position will have most of the following:

    
    
      - Significant software development experience and language familiarity (Python is our primary language but we believe talented engineers can quickly learn new languages)
      - Comfort and familiarity with at least one SQL or NoSQL database
      - Experience with developing and consuming web services and SaaS products
      - Strong collaboration and communication skills to work in a fast-paced, entrepreneurial environment
    

Other things we would love to see:

    
    
      - 3+ years professional experience
      - Experience scaling data and infrastructure to one, to ten, to hundreds of terabytes, and beyond
      - Familiarity with Amazon AWS
      - A love of Pandas, NumPy and other Python data packages
      - A degree in computer science, statistics, environmental science, or related STEM field
      - An ambition for solving complex problems while working both autonomously and with a team
    

Email wcleveland ( a t ) digitalh2o.com to apply!

------
edawerd
Gusto (formerly ZenPayroll) - VISA, ONSITE (SF or Denver)

Gusto is building dead-simple, delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software
for small businesses.

In only 3 years, we've grown to process payroll for more than 25,000 companies
and process billions in payroll for small businesses around the world.

Team culture is a huge part of what makes Gusto special. We have a team of
super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineers. You
can read more about us on our engineering blog:

[http://engineering.gusto.com/](http://engineering.gusto.com/)

Checkout what people are saying about us on our LIVE Twitter feed:

[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=gusto...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=gustohq&src=typd)

Our engineering team is in a hyper-growth, adding thousands of businesses to
our system every month. Some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, and React.js.

We have openings to work in payroll, benefits, HR, platform, or growth

Apply online here! [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or
email me directly.

------
justinmayer
Monitorial | Sunny Santa Monica, CA | Freelance Django Developer | Remote
Welcome

We're a small team focused on server security monitoring. Also looking for
Linux server automation mavens.

Email: [recruiting] at [monitorial dot com] — Web:
[https://monitorial.com/](https://monitorial.com/)

------
philippezugata
Zugata | Palo Alto CA | Full time | onsite

Zugata is a new approach to performance reviews and performance management.

We are looking for a frontend engineer, interested in working with React.
[http://www.zugata.com/frontend-engineer](http://www.zugata.com/frontend-
engineer)

Contact: jobs [at] zugata [dot] com

------
DanielleEZ
EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time EquityZen improves the way
startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of their equity compensation
in a way that benefits all key players: the shareholder, the company, and the
investor. We build industry-defining technology as the premier platform for
private placements. Watch the short video here to learn more:
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/) Why join
EquityZen?Our promise to you: you will learn more, faster than you can
imagine. * Software Engineers (python, django, JS/Bootstrap/angularJS, PG,
AWS) Full Stack, Front End, and Back End * Head of Talent & Happiness (job
descriptions => sourcing candidates => recruiting/ATS management =>
benefits/events => keep people happy) Thinking “I wish the company did…” will
be a thing of the past thanks to you. Meet us & get started here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
rasengan
London Trust Media | Los Angeles OR NEW Bay Area Coming soon | Full Time |
Local or REMOTE

Please send me the usual information (resume, github, etc.) and also, please
tell me why privacy is important to you. We are ALWAYS hiring in the
following:

\- HR

\- DevOps

\- Developer (Back or Front)

\- C (deep) with strong understanding of cryptography

\- Social (really need to be technical)

\- Tech Support

\- Customer Service

I'm rasengan on IRC (freenode).

Looking forward to hearing from you.

~~~
valarauca1
What channel?

------
jlgreen
Phylagen, Inc.|San Francisco (SOMA)|Onsite|www.phylagen.com

We are adding a data scientist at Phylagen, Inc. (phylagen.com). If you know
someone who fits, please have them contact jobs@phylagen.com.

We are an energized team developing microbiome data analytic tools and
bioinformatics pipelines that are being applied to a wide range of
environments. We plan to bring on an innovative data scientist - with a
minimum of a B.S. in statistics, bioinformatics, engineering, computer
science, or relevant field (translating to 4-5 years experience). We want
someone with extensive experience performing statistical analysis in R,
Python, or another data analysis language. The position will entail combining
code and data from different disciplines, translating and optimizing published
research algorithms into industry products, and creating reference databases
that can be used in machine learning applications. Expertise in the analysis
of metagenomics data and bioinformatics pipelines is a bonus. We are looking
someone who is flexible - a fast learner with relevant experience that will
allow them to contribute quickly. You will be a key player in a cutting edge,
rapidly growing venture-backed microbiome startup.

Phylagen leverages the vast, unseen world of microbes to improve our daily
lives. The microbiome - the trillions of interacting bacteria, fungi, algae,
protists, archaea and viruses that inhabit every inch of our world - is the
most complex, untapped dataset on earth. We combine advanced DNA sequencing
and bioinformatic analytics with scalable, high performance computing to
analyze the microbiome in ways previously not possible. This enables us to
determine and interpret complex genetic signatures and provide a powerful new
decision-making tool for businesses.

~~~
tstactplsignore
What is the business model of Phylagen? Scientific consulting? Is the company
also interested in in house development of therapeutics? Seems to be mostly in
stealth mode.

------
amiorin
Nugg.ad GmbH| Berlin | Full time ON-SITE

\- Go and Spark developers

About us

\- We use Scala for Spark and Go for our Api

\- We use both AWS and on-premises infrastructure

\- "You build it, you run it" devops culture

\- 100.000 req/sec

\- 100 TB of data

\- < 20 ms response time

\- Docker, mesos, marathon, grpc, ecs, elb, consul, aurora, redis, kafka,
terraform, ansible, elasticsearch...

\- Event-sourcing and CQRS

\- We are rebuilding our stack from scratch. It's a greenfield project.

\- No legacy code maintenance

jobs@nugg.ad

------
cblitzmetromile
San Francisco | Backend Engineer (Java, MySQL, AWS) | METROMILE | Onsite

Metromile is a start-up that is disrupting the $185 Billion car insurance
market by offering an entirely new model where the monthly bill is based on
miles driven, paired with a smart driving app. Our product marries engineering
and data science to deliver mobile technology, automotive telematics, and
data-driven applications to make a car's data accessible and useful to modern
drivers.

Some articles about us: [http://abc7news.com/technology/bay-area-car-
insurance-compan...](http://abc7news.com/technology/bay-area-car-insurance-
company-helps-track-down-stolen-car/548600/) and
[http://www.businessinsider.com/insurance-
startups-2015-10](http://www.businessinsider.com/insurance-startups-2015-10)

Full job description:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/metromile/jobs/122207#.Vq_2elMr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/metromile/jobs/122207#.Vq_2elMrLHc)

Email Caroline Blitz cblitz[at]metromile.com with any questions!

------
theuri
Guide Financial | Senior iOS Developer (Swift) & Full-Stack Developers
(Ruby/Rails) | San Francisco, CA |
[http://www.guidefinancial.com](http://www.guidefinancial.com)

SENIOR iOS DEVELOPER (Swift)

We are seeking an iOS Engineer with a focus on our core mobile experience,
reporting to our Vice President of Engineering.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering very user-friendly, well-engineered and tested
software. You should also be excited and comfortable juggling multiple
priorities in a fast-paced environment.

We are looking for a Swift guru, or someone who is rapidly getting up to speed
in Swift and can guide our team through the process of building our first
major iOS application.

FULL-STACK DEVELOPER (Rails)

The Full-Stack Developer role is a critical position for us. We are seeking a
developer with experience working extensively in both front-end and back-end
software development, reporting to the Head of Engineering. Your initial focus
will be on our core web experience, and may expand to mobile platforms as
well.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering well-engineered and tested software at scale.

ABOUT GUIDE FINANCIAL

We serve as an independent digital innovation startup within John Hancock,
focused on scaling our technology to improve the financial lives of millions
of customers in the US and globally. We are an agile, fast-moving startup team
based in San Francisco, that leverages the brand, support and resources of
John Hancock and its Manulife parent company to ship products that positively
impact the lives of customers around the world.

Our mission is to use technology (artificial intelligence and applied
behavioral finance) to enable millions of middle-class families to increase
their savings rates, make better financial decisions and achieve retirement
security.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at info@guidefinancial.com with a
brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers](https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers)

------
mtabini
The Muse | NYC (onsite, remote, visa)

At The Muse, we offer advice, coaching, and a job experience that's actually
engaging and doesn't suck; we reach millions of users every month with an
engineering approach that is grounded in data analysis and best practices.

We're looking for engineers across our entire stack—backend, full stack, and
frontend. For more info, drop me an e-mail at marco@themuse.com, or apply
here:

[https://www.themuse.com/jobs?company=The%20Muse&filter=true&...](https://www.themuse.com/jobs?company=The%20Muse&filter=true&job_category%5B%5D=Engineering)

We use a microservice infrastructure based on Python 3 and Tornado, Mithril,
and CoffeeScript. We are happy to consider engineers with experience in Rails,
Java, and Go, as well as devops and data science specialists.

Our engineering team is growing all the time, with plenty of opportunities for
leadership and mentorship roles, or to pick up new skills if that interests
you. We frequently contribute to open-source, give our engineers a great deal
of agency in picking the problems they want to work on, and have a strict no-
asshole policy.

------
eoghan
Intercom | San Francisco and Dublin, Ireland

We make simple products to help internet businesses connect with their
customers. We're exploding by every metric right now and are hiring for a
range of positions:

[https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

------
jstsch
The Hague, The Netherlands - Javascript web app developer at H5mag Publishing
Platform - h5mag.com - ONSITE

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful online magazines. We're aimed at
graphic designers — who often are still focused on print media and have almost
no online design experience yet — and enable them to create responsive online
interactive magazines. Our platform makes something that for them used to be
almost impossible, magically easy — and the enthusiasm we receive from our
users when they get empowered is extremely rewarding.

Technically: the H5mag editor is basically a big Javascript web app. Our
backend is a relatively simple data store/rendering layer written in
PHP/MySQL.

Some concrete things we want you to work on in the coming period...

* Improve the performance of our editor and reader front-end, eliminate layouts and repaints, simplify the editor architecture

* Make our users happy with new, often requested features, such as guides & grids, a new font manager, and undo/redo

* Develop improvements for our editor, such as a new edition management UX and new styling widgets

* Work with us on a system for real-time collaborative editing

* Want to know what moves our users? Participate in our designer workshops and discover their needs.

We're still a small team of developers and UX designers, so you have quite the
opportunity to make your mark. Informal atmosphere, an interesting and simply
said pretty great team, with time for fun, time to learn from each other — and
of course time for hard, challenging work. Want to know more? Shoot off an
email to me: joost [dot] schuttelaar [at] h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), London | ONSITE (with a few
exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.

Howdy HN! Distil Networks is a growing startup in the web-security industry.
We build SaaS that blocks malicious bots, scrapers, and scripts from attacking
our customer’s websites and APIs. This reduces fraud, content theft, spam, and
helps eliminate lots of security issues. We have a global network that
actively blocks web traffic based on human/ non-human signatures. Our
customers love us, our investors love us, and we’re looking to hire. We have
offices in SF, DC, North Carolina, London, and now Sweden!

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

Specifically we need:

-A Data Engineer ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2f85048-55da-49c9-9c0c...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2f85048-55da-49c9-9c0c-c46babce40ec?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi))

-DevOps - System Admin ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/e7f0ede3-647b-4282-bf07...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/e7f0ede3-647b-4282-bf07-a59d33c839d1?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- DevOps - System Engineering
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b4c90b41-7d35-451e-858a...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b4c90b41-7d35-451e-858a-0bedaac184c0?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

-Customer Success Managers ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4d09d09d-d68a-478d-8bbe...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4d09d09d-d68a-478d-8bbe-dbc679e49ea9?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi))

-Support Engineers ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/29f2ad17-fccd-4caa-95ad...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/29f2ad17-fccd-4caa-95ad-f8b2f261573b?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Front End Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/6e54a1b2-7192-49c3-be82...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/6e54a1b2-7192-49c3-be82-53e28e730e4f?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Senior Learning and Development Manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/a3d0b123-ca99-476c-ba4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/a3d0b123-ca99-476c-ba4c-de063a9319b2?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

We’re also hiring for Marketing, Recruiting, Finance, and Sales! Basically
everything.

------
neilpomerleau
LinkedIn | SF Bay Area, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for software engineers and web developers to work on everything
from systems and infrastructure to client-side applications.

Start by solving this puzzle:
[https://www.workatlinkedin.com/](https://www.workatlinkedin.com/)

------
gauravphoenix
Cyber security start-up RedLock | Lead Platform Architect (Java) | Menlo Park,
CA (ONSITE)

RedLock is hiring the lead platform architect who will be responsible for
building core backend. Currently in stealth mode, RedLock is well funded by
top-tier VC firm.

Skill set requirements:

Must have

    
    
      Strong computer science fundamentals (e.g. understanding of lock-free data structures, bloom filters, minimal perfect hashing, consistent hashing etc)
    
      Strong Java fundamentals (Atomic data structures, when is 'volatile' keyword useful etc)
    
      Experience with dependency injection library e.g. Spring
    
      Experience with distributed computing (understand implications of CAP theorem, master election, brain split problem) and/or distributed DB/KVP (Cassandra, MongoDB,    
      RedShift, Vertica etc)
    

Nice to have

    
    
      Medium to advanced level SQL ( window/ranking/running total functions etc)
    
      Develop low latency/high throughput network servers using Netty etc
    

You'll get to learn cyber security domain while working with great engineering
minds. We value competency over experience.

Contact - gaurav@redlock.io

------
fishtoaster
Joyable | [https://joyable.com](https://joyable.com) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

Joyable provides evidence-based, affordable mental health services to the
millions who can’t access them today. The Atlantic had a great article on us:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/05/the-
startu...](http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/05/the-startup-that-
wants-to-end-social-anxiety/392900/)

We're looking for any (or some combination of):

\- Frontend developer \- Backend developer \- Fullstack developer

The company as a whole is 38 people, 5 of whom are developers. We formally
launched in March 2015, and we're expanding our engineering team. For the
front/back/fullstack devs, we're looking for some amount of professional
experience in either Rails or frontend JS (we use Angular, but experience with
any clientside framework is fine).

More details and apply here:
[https://joyable.com/jobs](https://joyable.com/jobs)

------
traskjd
Marketing Data Analyst | Raygun - [https://raygun.io](https://raygun.io) |
Seattle USA or Wellington New Zealand | Full Time | On site

Note: We have many open positions at present beyond this role also:
[https://raygun.io/careers](https://raygun.io/careers) (I just didn't want to
spam them all).

Raygun gives developers the power to create perfect software experiences.
Combining crash reporting and real user monitoring across most platforms.

We're looking for an analytically minded marketing team member to join our
existing marketing team. The role is open at both our Wellington, New Zealand
office, and our soon to open Seattle, Washington office. Remuneration is based
on experience, with equity available.

The Raygun platform is used by tens of thousands of developers in more than
100 countries. We're growing fast, but in a sustainable manner (breaking the
cardinal rule of SaaS by making a profit!). We're a friendly bunch or are
focused on creating one of the great developer tools companies.

------
ceekay
orangecaffeine.com makes world class app development affordable. We work with
the top 1% designers and engineers around the world to craft simple and
delightful mobile experiences that people love. We're proud to partner with
world class entrepreneurs and product teams to bring great ideas to life. To
learn more, visit
[http://www.orangecaffeine.com](http://www.orangecaffeine.com)

Looking for: iOS Engineer, Android Engineer, Product Designer Location:
Mountain View. Remote OK. Job type: Contractor / Freelancer

If interested, please submit your portfolio here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc)

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs | San Francisco, onsite | Rails Engineers

We're an early-stage, rapidly growing company looking for an experienced and
empathetic Rails engineer. The ideal candidate is someone who plans to become
a lead engineer (or perhaps a product manager) in the not too distant future.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, and
data. Monolith vs microservice is an ongoing debate. We are working to find a
good authentication pattern that allows for people to work across companies in
multiple roles (which is trickier than you might think!). Domain Driven Design
is our guiding light.

Snapdocs’ culture is one that trusts its team members to make smart decisions.
This means we value both independent work as well as seeking collaboration.
We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and we're looking to
hire another core engineer to help us expand further.

==Job Description and Required Skills==

* Rails Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you probably lean either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know (and enjoy) your strengths.

* Being the 5th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want.

* Knowledge of AWS would be excellent.

* UX experience (or interest in cultivating it) would be excellent.

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself. Please include a
resume and a link to github (and specific github repos) if your profile is
informative.

------
cmikec
Magic | [http://getmagicnow.com/](http://getmagicnow.com/) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE | Full-stack & Back-end Engineers

Magic is building the future of human-computer interaction: natural language
chat that is capable of handling all possible human requests. Our users
interact with us 24/7 over SMS. We have no user-facing software. Our back-end
is a hybrid of human and machine intelligence. We are growing rapidly and our
product is in high demand.

We are looking for engineers that understand practical business problems and
can deploy code to production on a rapid cycle and see measurable impact.
Magic’s engineering task is to use software as a weapon to tame a staggering
level of real-world complexity. We test our code on live firehose of real data
every day.

We stay up late coding and we love it. We like to use the latest and greatest
technologies but we also know when a quick bash script is the right solution.
We are highly iterative. We are relentless. We don’t stop until the job is
done.

To apply, email jobs@getmagicnow.com.

------
kellyscope
ScopeAR | www.scopear.com | Edmonton, AB | ONSITE

Unity Engineer - Work with our existing team of Unity developers to enhance
our products and add stability and build out features.

Windows Unity Engineer - Integrate with a team of highly skilled developers
interacting across a variety of platforms

Please apply on our website.

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | NYC, NY | Full Time

\-- What We Do -- InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform
that helps architects and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual
reality.

Challenges we're working on: networked VR experiences, efficient mesh
compression for smooth VR performance, novel VR user interfaces, data
analytics of user interactions in VR, and making the development of VR
experiences as accessible as possible to anyone who can generate 3D content.

\--What We're Looking For--

 _Unity Dev_ We're looking for a unity developer in NYC to help improve our VR
app.

Some of the challenges you’ll be tackling: destroying draw calls that don’t
need to exist, implementing easy to use VR interfaces, improving Unity
interface with our cloud based mesh optimization pipeline, and optimizing our
VR app with both pre-processing and realtime techniques.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/115584-unity-
engineer](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/115584-unity-engineer)

or just email me: angel[at]insitevr.com

------
nabucodonosor
boxed.com | Edison, New Jersey | Full time | ONSITE | VISA transfer

Boxed is one of the fastest growing presences in eCommerce. At our core,
however, we are truly a technology company that provides the best online
wholesale experience.

We are a tech-driven team and utilize open software and hardware to solve real
problems. We have lots of toys to play with, i.e.: raspberry pi, double
robotics, irobot create 2. Checkout our github
([https://github.com/giddyinc](https://github.com/giddyinc)) and apply from
[https://www.boxed.com/careers/?gh_jid=146428](https://www.boxed.com/careers/?gh_jid=146428)
if interested.

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood | Palo Alto | ONSITE |
[https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

Backend Engineer (Python, Go, Distributed Systems)

Data Infrastructure Engineer (Hadoop, Kafka, Distributed Systems)

Security Engineer

Web Engineer (expert level JavaScript, framework agnostic)

Android Engineer

iOS Engineer

------
hfourm
[http://www.raptmedia.com/about/careers/senior-
engineer](http://www.raptmedia.com/about/careers/senior-engineer)

Raptmedia | Boulder, CO Looking for senior level Ruby, Rails, React, Node type
developer

Thanks

------
briankircho
Dokkio | Front-End JavaScript; Back-End JavaScript; DevOps | San Francisco Bay
Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only, Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Join us
and become part of the founding technology team of a funded company.

Our Stack: React/Webpack/ES6, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Docker

Positions: \- JavaScript Front-End Engineer \- JavaScript Back-End Engineer \-
DevOps Engineer

Email us your resume at jobs-engineer@dokkio.com or jobs-devops@dokkio.com.
For full job descriptions, see
[http://dokkio.com/#jobs](http://dokkio.com/#jobs)

------
justin_vanw
Hiring for eBay's Israel R&D center. We are building a catalog of all the
products in the world. Awesome office in Netanya. Reach out to me at
jvanwinkle@ebay.com

Looking for Senior Engineers (or really, great engineers regardless of
background)

------
keithtom
LendingHome | SF, Columbus,OH | Full time

About LendingHome: LendingHome, ranked by Forbes as one of the 50 hottest
startups of 2015, has brought together the best people and most advanced
technology to reimagine the mortgage process from the ground up. Our goal is
to be the best way to get a mortgage and be the best way to invest in them. In
the process of chasing this big goal, we’ve become the fastest growing
marketplace lender to date, have grown to over 200 staff and $100M in venture
capital raised in under 18 months, and are uniquely positioned to be the
world’s leading mortgage marketplace.

We are looking for product engineers, data engineers, data analysts, data
scientists, and product designers. See
[https://www.lendinghome.com/careers](https://www.lendinghome.com/careers)

Our stack: react.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, rails, python, redshift

Apply online or email jobs@lendinghome.com

------
aj_icracked
iCracked Inc | San Francisco | ONSITE

iCracked experienced over 100% growth in core services in 2015 and is hiring
again for most technical skill sets along with Designers and Product Managers.

We are in need of experienced individual contributors who want to make their
mark on an international brand. If you are someone who requires very little
direction, thrives when given autonomy and can lead tasks through
implementation, there are several spots available to you at iCracked.

Apply today at
[https://www.icracked.com/careers](https://www.icracked.com/careers) or hit up
my HR leader with your resume at wes@icracked.com

------
chiamonkey
Indigenous Software | San Diego, CA, USA and Remote | Full-time |
[https://indigenous.io/careers](https://indigenous.io/careers) | Full-Stack
Node.js/MEAN Developer

Indigenous Software is building a fully integrated SAAS suite making it simple
and cost effective for small businesses and entrepreneurs to promote their
business, engage their customers and make money. We're funded, live (in Beta)
and based in San Diego, with a fully-remote engineering organization.

The Indigenous engineering team comes from Amazon, R/GA, Dell, NASA, Qualcomm
and more. We build with Node.js, Mongo, Express and Angular on AWS and
Compose.io.

We're looking for full-stack engineers with experience using the above
technologies at all skill levels (assuming compensation expectations match
experience).

Submit your CV to jobs@indigenous.io to be considered.

------
sfard
Sokanu.com (Vancouver, Canada)

Looking for a front-end and a back-end developer. Full-stack obviously
appreciated.

Our stack is Postgres, Python (django), Redis, React, Backbone.

Our team is super casual, supportive, curious. Email saeid[at]sokanu[dot]com
if you have any questions.

------
ljlolel
Lyft | Full time | SF and Seattle

Engineer | Data Analyst | Senior Data Architect | Android | iOS | Python/Java
backend | React

Growing faster than the rest of the industry and most other unicorns:
[http://fortune.com/2016/01/29/waze-lyft-
deal/](http://fortune.com/2016/01/29/waze-lyft-deal/)
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/technology/gm-invests-
in-l...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/05/technology/gm-invests-in-lyft.html)
[http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-
fi-0105-lyft-g...](http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-0105-lyft-
growth-20160105-story.html)

Apply online or email me: jperla@lyft.com

------
mSIGNIAInc
mSIGNIA,Inc.- Nashville TN $90K - $125K Provides Equity Hiring a Senior iOS
Engineer for Mobile Security

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/105688/senior-ios-
engi...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/105688/senior-ios-engineer-
msignia)

We are radically changing how people authenticate on mobile devices (no
username or passwords!) in one of the fastest growing mobile technologies,
Mobile Payments. mSIGNIA's app security platform was patented in 2011 and
designed specifically to secure mobile apps, with both the end user and the
app creator in mind.

------
jamgraham
GoPro - Be A Hero - Pursue Your Passion

[https://gopro.com/careers/jobs](https://gopro.com/careers/jobs)

We're hiring for Engineers in San Francisco and San Diego

iOS, Android, Ruby, Go, Python, React, IoT

~~~
cgrusden
Do you have a direct contact for the Ruby work?

------
kinduff
Wize Services | Software Engineer |
[http://wizeservices.com](http://wizeservices.com) | Guadalajara, México |
Onsite

Wize Services is Wizeline's new arm of business, starting operations in Mexico
this July. As a service company, we will own major initiatives for News Corp,
the largest media company in the world. We need a world class team who can own
this project and make major architectural and UX choices based on their skills
and experience. This is an unique opportunity to join a newborn company,
founded by a management team with proven success leading start­ups. Want to be
part of the thrill?

We are hiring for the following positions: \+ Software Engineer \+ iOS
Developer \+ Test Engineer \+ UX Designer \+ DevOps

Salaries depends on aptitudes and abilities. Apply today!
careers@wizeservices.com

------
ChristianKletzl
SmartHires | San Francisco, CA | full time | onsite preferred

At SmartHires.io, we are building the future of recruiting. We are YCombinator
funded and profitable.

=== About us ===

We are connecting great engineers with top companies. Each week we are
selecting 20 engineers and put them in front of 100's of venture funded
companies, including Zenefits, MemSQL & Producthunt.

For both, companies and candidates, we are highly selective and accept only a
fraction of applications to offer the best possible experience.

=== What we are looking for ===

1) You’re a T-shaped Frontend Engineer that helps us improve the
candidate/company matching. -> christian@smarthires.io

2) You are interested to be a candidate and recruit with our 200+ companies
[with & without US work authorization] ->
[https://www.smarthires.io](https://www.smarthires.io)

------
opchronatron
hello.com | SF Bay Area (Palo Alto), CA | ONSITE

We are looking for talented Android engineers to join our development team
-[http://hello.com/jobs/](http://hello.com/jobs/)

Hello is an unexpected experience that lets you show the world who you are,
express what you love and create meaningful connections with people who share
your passions. The more beautiful content you create and consume, the more the
hello universe opens up to you.

To apply, please email your current resume to: jobs@hello.com. Include your
full name, email, phone number.

------
svec
iRobot | Boston, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

Hi, I'm an embedded software engineer at iRobot. We make the Roomba robot
vacuum, among other things, and we're hiring all sorts of software engineers -
cloud, robotics, Android, embedded, and more. Please check out all our jobs
at:

[https://careers-irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?pr=0](https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?pr=0)

And please email me with any questions, I'm always happy to talk to other
HN'ers: csvec and then the at sign followed by irobot dot com.

~~~
bpg_92
Hi there Chris, I am a robotics engineer doing graduate studies, they aren't
any possitions open for an intership in that area in the page, any idea if one
will be open soon? Best regards

------
rdl
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG | VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016. This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is
established, but there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and
support work to be done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for
long term independent success.

You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (80+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, >4 million sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Product designer(s) -- we're looking for great talent to help build UX for
new products, and to improve the interface and user experience of our existing
products. We have a range of customers, from consumers with a single blog all
the way through some of the largest sites on the Internet, and designing
interfaces which work well for all of these users is a big challenge -- are
you up to it?

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end
stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are
using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

3) Systems Engineer -- looking for people to help serve even more traffic,
build infrastructure for security and robustness, and contribute back to open
source projects. We make extensive use of nginx, lua/luajit, and ssl-at-scale.

4) "Prototyping engineers" \-- people who want to prototype things in go
(backend) through js frontend. We're adding a lot of new products in 2016, and
people who love building the first prototype and pilot versions of these
products make everything faster.

(Also -- We're particularly interested in people with Mandarin experience; we
have a joint venture with Baidu, and want to make the experience for both
Chinese Internet users and Chinese sites abroad as great as it can be.)

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link

~~~
lwe
Sounds great, really like where Cloudflare is going. Did search the job page
for the "Prototyping engineers" position, but couldn't find it, where can one
apply for this job / find a job description? Thanks.

~~~
rdl
That one is a special case and pretty selective (it is a tiny group within
CloudFlare working on next gen products; it is generally people who have been
with the company for a while, but we would do direct hire for exceptional
candidates. For that one, mail me directly.)

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

Your seasonal affective disorder is in full swing. That lamp they said would
help just isn't cutting it. Maybe it's not the weather? Maybe you get the
sense that your current role and company aren't the perfect fit, or you're on
the wrong career track altogether? Consider NCC Group!

NCC Group is constantly hiring security consultants from ALL backgrounds to
join our team. If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or
someone who wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with
a disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear
from you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as
those with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We also have numerous infosec architecture and policy positions available,
should your interests and background align:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-
manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-management-
governance/). We also have many positions in the UK and beyond!

Should you be interested in those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/)

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many, many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers,
Product Managers, Data Scientists | Visa & relocation for strong candidates

First things first. We look for aptitude over APIs. It doesn't matter whether
your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, know some stuff and have
empathy, we want to work with you.

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_. We're broken into three basic divisions: Pivotal Labs
(yes, _that_ Pivotal Labs), Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Pivotal Big Data.
Rotations between divisions, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

We have offices in San Francisco, New York City, Santa Monica, Palo Alto,
Seattle, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Toronto, London,
Dublin, Tokyo, Berlin and Sydney. More offices are coming soon. Relocations,
temporarily or permanently, are possible.

Each of the three divisions has a constantly evolving and deliberately cross-
pollinated culture. We are constantly thinking about how we work and how we
can work more sensibly, effectively and enjoyably. Right now we are
particularly trying to grow in Labs and Cloud Foundry.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ , from which the company draws its name and cultural seed,
helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels. We have a growing data science practice, and some engagements include
all four roles.

\-- _Cloud Foundry_ solves application deployment and management. We're the
main contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. We're constantly improving the
leading opensource PaaS -- our distribution has the fastest-growing sales of
any opensource product _ever_.

It's also the only PaaS I'd personally bet a company on. Except for integrated
upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood the cutting
edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal Web
Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs and
scaled it up to build the best cloud platform bar none.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. Ping pong is not mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more entertaining
to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life
in paradise.

You can apply through our website:
[http://pivotal.io/careers](http://pivotal.io/careers). You can also email me
at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any questions you might have and
potentially help me score one of our generous referral bonuses.

For what it's worth, I'm just an engineer. My replies might not be immediate,
sorry.

------
xGrill
Software Engineer (Full Stack) | PMG Advertising Agency | Fort Worth, Texas |
www.pmg.com

ONSITE - Full Time

We are a development team working within an ad agency to create the next
awesome big data platform.

Send your resume to jobs@pmg.com.

------
gibrown
REMOTE - Full Time - Data Wrangler - Automattic (makers of WordPress.com,
Jetpack, Polldaddy, Gravatar)

We're a distributed company with employees in 42 countries. Help us influence
the 25% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're building out our data infrastructure. Each day we handle:

\- 3.5 Million New Posts & Comments From 196 countries

\- 48 Million Elasticsearch Queries In 137 languages

\- Billions of events streaming through Kafka, Hive, Impala, eventually Spark

\- Billions of unique users per month across all of our services.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/)

------
andylei
Addepar | New York, NY & Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is looking for engineers to join our growing Mountain View & Midtown
Manhattan offices! We're a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data
infrastructure of finance. Engineering is at the core of Addepar's culture and
we are looking to add the best, brightest, and most passionate software
engineers to our teams. If you are excited about doing the best work of your
career in web development, distributed systems, analytics, data, automation,
or infrastructure, we want to talk to you!

Contact us at: careers.addepar.com OR email careers [at] addepar [dot] com to
learn more.

------
ghempton
Outreach.io - Seattle, WA - Engineering

We are building the System of Engagement for sales organizations. Anyone with
a sales team is a potential customer.

Lots of react and ruby. Email jobs @ outreach.io

------
unkind
Ad2games | Berlin, Germany | Senior Ruby Developer | ONSITE

Ruby/Rails, Go, AWS, Postgres, Pairing programming, Profitable, Heart of
Berlin

Interested? email with your CV to andrii@ad2games.com

------
AkunaCapital
Akuna Capital – Full Time – Chicago, Champaign IL, Cambridge MA, Shanghai (see
specific locations for each position below)- ONSITE

Akuna Capital is a fast-growing derivatives trading firm located in downtown
Chicago that specializes in market-making and arbitrage.

For more information and to apply:
[http://www.akunacapital.com](http://www.akunacapital.com)

Chicago:

C# Developer

C++ Developer

C++ Developer-Infrastructure Team

Gateway Developer C++

Hardware Developer, Junior or Mid-level

Python: Trading Infrastructure + Compliance Technology

Python Web Developer

Trading Core Developer C++

Trading Strategies Developer C++

Data Center Engineer

Trade Support Engineer-Entry Level

Experienced Trader

Energies Trader

Other: C++ Developer-Data & Measurement Team-Champaign, IL

C++ Developer-Shanghai

C# Developer-Shanghai

Contact: laura.richler@akunacapital.com

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |
[http://locus.sh/](http://locus.sh/)

Locus is hiring Engineers and Data Scientists. At Locus we have an ambitious
goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World transport movement. We are aware of
how audacious the goal is, but we have made our initial strong footholds and
have the path to move forward. Founded by a team of ex-AWS engineers,
comprising of graduates from premier Indian Tech/Science Institutes (IIT/BITS-
Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded & mentored by the most respected investors and
ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation with actual paying customers.

Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions to the same. We are
hiring for mobile, backend & front-end. We are tech stack agnostic. We would
prefer to have a look at your GitHub repo or a mobile app that you have built,
over your academic/educational qualification. We are a founding team of
engineers, and understand that good engineering is part science part art, we
would like to provide you the tools for the science and the time for the art.
We are expanding the team to build the next version of our true multi-tenant
platform with a few thousand events happening per second.

Data Scientists: We wish to push to edge of what is possible, and advance the
field of routing problems itself. If Travelling thief, Knapsack, Capacity
planning and other optimisation problem excite you, we are looking for you. We
are team of PhD scientists and engineers with background in stats, working on
building faster & more scalable implementation of NP-hard problems, or even a
combination of a few NP-Hard problems.

While we have pizza, beer, whisky, drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the
house, the biggest perk we provide you is a remarkable team. We would love to
spend our most productive years, around people with great intellect and
unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of keeping you at your productive best, we
give you free fully furnished housing with internet, food & laundry taken care
of, and your choice of tech gear. Read more about what we value and our work
culture at [http://locus.sh/careers](http://locus.sh/careers)

------
shitals
Interested in doing algorithm design, working on big data, distributed
computing and machine learning? Bing Local Search has positions available at
all levels! Look at below job description and feel free to contact me directly
at shitals (at) microsoft (dot) com if you are interested.

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=7&jid=214144&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

------
janbernhart
Chapter Lead | ING Bank | RELOCATION & VISA supported | ONSITE in Amsterdam
(the Netherlands).

This IT department adopted the Spotify organization model and is looking for
chapter leads (60% hands-on technical, 40% leading/managing other developers).
Tech stack is diverse but for back-end we're mostly looking for Java and Scala
experience. Bonus points for Cassandra experience. CI/CD knowledge is
beneficial. Agile mindset a necessity.

We can support relocation & visa.For more info, contact jan.bernhart@ing.nl

------
patrickmay
IgnitionOne | New York, NY | Java Developers and Leads | Full Time | ONSITE

A leading digital marketing firm is hiring mid and senior level Java
developers. Experience building high performance systems essential. Knowledge
of Kafka, Storm, netty, NoSQL databases, and Postgres are major plusses.
Python and PHP (with the good taste not to use the latter) nice to have.

Great company to work for with exciting technology and growth potential.
Please contact patrick (dot) may (at) ignitionone (dot) com with your resume.

No recruiters, please.

~~~
jtreminio
> Python and PHP (with the good taste not to use the latter)

Elitism is a great way to filter out potential candidates!

------
funsi
PhD position at Simula Research Laboratory | Oslo, Norway | Full-time

Simula Research Laboratory AS is a publicly owned research institute located
outside Oslo, Norway. It is a multi-cultural organization, employing about 150
individuals from 30 countries. Simula is conducting ICT research in the fields
of communication technology, scientific computing and software engineering.
Simula's main objective is to generate new understanding and create vital
knowledge about fundamental scientific challenges that are of genuine value
for society. This is achieved through high quality research, education of
graduate students, industry collaboration, technology transfer and
commercialization.

We are seeking a 3 year full time PhD student at Simula Research Laboratory to
work on PDE-constrained optimisation with dynamic domains using the finite
element methods. The work will be performed in the context of the FEniCS
Project ([http://fenicsproject.org](http://fenicsproject.org)) and dolfin-
adjoint ([http://www.dolfin-adjoint.org](http://www.dolfin-adjoint.org)),
winner of the 2015 Wilkinson Prize for Numerical Software. The successful
candidate will work on numerical methods for solving PDEs on multiple meshes,
computing sensitivities using automatic differentiation, and implementing
these methods with a focus on a high degree of automation and high
performance. These techniques will then be applied to optimise the design of
blood flow stents and tidal stream turbines in collaboration with academic and
industrial partners.

The application deadline is the 1. March '16 with a starting date early this
year (any time after March). The details of the position can be found here

[https://emea3.recruitmentplatform.com/syndicated/lay/jsoutpu...](https://emea3.recruitmentplatform.com/syndicated/lay/jsoutputinitrapido.cfm?component=lay9999_jdesc100a&nPostingID=138&nPostingTargetID=228&option=52&sort=DESC&respnr=1&ID=QL5FK026203F3VBQBV779QWAD&Resultsperpage=10&lg=UK&mask=simulaweb)

A more detailed description of the project can be found here:

[https://www.simula.no/research/projects/simulation-based-
opt...](https://www.simula.no/research/projects/simulation-based-optimisation-
dynamic-domains-optcutcell)

Simula offers:

\- A highly dynamic and motivated team of international researchers and
engineers.

\- Offices 15 minutes drive or boat trip from the centre of Oslo.

\- An informal and inclusive international working environment. \-
Professional courses and workshops led by international experts on topics such
as Communication of Scientific Research, Innovation and Entrepreneurship, and
Writing Effective Research Proposals.

\- A competitive salary.

Simula strives to achieve a good balance between male and female employees,
and women are particularly encouraged to apply.

------
jradachy
ClearDATA is hiring Dev Ops, Sys Admins and Security Engineers in Austin, TX.
ClearDATA is the nation’s fastest growing healthcare cloud computing company.
More than 310,000 healthcare professionals rely on ClearDATA’s HIPAA compliant
cloud computing HealthDATA (TM) platform and infrastructure to store, manage,
protect, and share their patient data and critical applications. Email me if
interested jessica.radachy@cleardata.com

------
easychris
easybill.de | Willich, Düsseldorf, Germany | REMOTE

We are looking for a Senior Rails Developer. Remote or onsite.

More: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/108322/rails-
develope...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/108322/rails-developer-f-
m-easybill-gmbh)

------
phodphad
Phodphad! ([https://phodphad.com/](https://phodphad.com/)) | Remote | Full
Time

We are looking for a great or an aspiring developer. If you are one or know
one, please read below.

What's in it for you?

1\. Better Pay. (In most cases)

2\. Work From Anyplace. ( It doesn't matter whether you live in Kashmir or
Kanyakumari or US or Australia. You can work from anyplace as long as you have
good internet. )

3\. Work at Anytime. ( 9am to 5pm or 9pm to 5am . Work whenever you like.)

4\. Work on the latest and best tech. (Our current stack includes : Node,
Meteor, React, React-Native, Relay, GraphQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Babel, ES6
and Webpack)

5\. Opportunity to make the best use of your abilities. (We’re here to put a
dent in the universe. Otherwise why else even be here?)

Who are we looking for?

1\. Self learner. (Given sufficient time and guidance, you can learn any tech
on your own using online resources.)

2\. Talented and Hard working. (Hard work beats talent when talent doesn't
work hard. )

3\. Responsible. (You take responsibility for all your actions in both success
and failure and don't make excuses. )

4\. Reliable. (People can rely on you. When given a task, they know you will
do it to the best of your abilities)

What are we working on?

Education ( [https://phodphad.com/education](https://phodphad.com/education) )
: The best place to learn online. Learn anything at anytime from anyplace and
at your own pace.

Health ( [https://phodphad.com/health](https://phodphad.com/health) ) : Find,
book and consult the best doctors online.

Job ( [https://phodphad.com/job](https://phodphad.com/job) ): The best place
to find all remote jobs. Work on anything at anytime from anyplace.

Shop ( [https://phodphad.com/shop](https://phodphad.com/shop) ) : Get the best
offers from top e-commerce websites. Save time and money.

Startup ( [https://phodphad.com/startup](https://phodphad.com/startup) ) :
Transform your idea to startup. Avoid mistakes that startups make and increase
your chances of success.

How to apply?

Along with CV and github, tell us how you can improve Phodphad! at
contact@phodphad.com

------
alexhomeheart
HomeHeart (homeheart.org) | Hiring a full-stack tech lead | London (onsite) |
Competitive salary + equity

We're a fast growing elderly care startup, based in LondonOur current web-app
built on ruby with thoughtbot.

Read our medium post: [http://bit.ly/1UoZjLc](http://bit.ly/1UoZjLc)

Apply here: homeheart.workable.com

------
ngoel36
Uber | San Francisco & Bangalore | Full-Time on site | Backend, mobile, PM,
design, data | ngoel@uber.com

If you're looking to change the future of transportation, ping me! We're
hiring developers, designers, data at all levels across the stack at our HQ in
San Francisco, as well as a new remote office in Bangalore.

Ping me for details!

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, a lot of interesting problems to solve and
the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and
very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a
bad place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a huge tax break
through the 30% ruling to non-dutch people.

The work environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent
English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned.They take care of
you from the moment you get an offer to the point you have set up your house
in Amsterdam. Several people have reached out to me from these threads and
have been flown to Amsterdam for interviews. Around 10 people have been given
offers and more are in the middle of the interview process.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam: \- Frontend developers
- [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

~~~
sid6376
Also there is a new position for a web analyst:
[http://grnh.se/uga5cr](http://grnh.se/uga5cr)

------
e0m
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Mission)
| Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated 15K stars on GitHub, and are looking
for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around email,
calendar, and contacts. You'll not only use modern web tech to build a better
email experience, you'll design the developer platform to power the next
generation of email apps. See more about N1 here:
[https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We have more data for a single user than in most startups' entire database.
We're scaling heavily and if you have experience with automated deployments,
debugging running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are
still comfortable writing code, we're for you. :)

We take pride in the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a team of 15 (12 engineers)

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision, and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(spang@nylas). I'm Christine, one of our co-founders. We're a diverse team,
and encourage applications from all backgrounds.

------
tzaman
Remote, full time.

CSS/SASS wizard with BEM skills (or other paradigms that result in
maintainable codebases).

[https://codeable.io](https://codeable.io)

Please only apply if you're European, we are all remote, but some overlap in
working hours is needed.

~~~
coderKen
what special thing do you guys do that makes it only open to Europeans?

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up).

The company is well-funded, ~two years old and growing very rapidly with
massive sales traction (300x this past year and on pace for another order of
magnitude this year). We punch well above our weight-class with experienced
founders, 150+ team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and paying
customers.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more. We're currently looking for
experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, back end, infrastructure,
data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest short term needs are
AngularJS FE, SW Engineers in Test (you will be writing cluster level end2end
tests, not unit tests), and Backend Engineers.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for JIRA workflow automation, operations, business
development and other roles as well. If you care about such things, we were
recently flattered/embarrassed to be highlighted as one of fifty potential
next unicorns by the nytimes: [http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1Bs but not sponsor them. We can sponsor TN visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
bizopsorion
San Francisco ONSITE Engineers www.orionlabs.io/jobs

------
doke01
iCIMS - Matawan, NJ Cool company, lots of openings.
[http://carrers.icims.com](http://carrers.icims.com)

------
Klaughton32
San Francisco, Insightly, REMOTE/ ONSITE

------
jpatokal
Google Cloud Platform | [http://cloud.google.com/](http://cloud.google.com/) |
Sydney, Tokyo, Zurich, Seattle, San Francisco, Mountain View, New York,
Stockholm, Tel Aviv... | ONSITE, VISA

The Google Cloud Platform team is hiring Technical Solutions Engineers and
Consultants worldwide, including the option to start at an office of your
choice. Valley folks, want to check out the beachside life in Australia or
become a snow bunny in Switzerland? Here's your chance!

Half our job is to help our customers design, deploy and troubleshoot the
latest and greatest in Google Cloud products: Compute Engine (IaaS), Container
Engine (Kubernetes), App Engine (PaaS), Managed VMs (Docker), BigQuery and
Dataflow (big data), and many more. The other half is to ensure that our
customers can accomplish their goals without even needing to contact us.

We need engineers who understand the Cloud, programming (Python, Go, Java,
JavaScript...), networking, system administration, troubleshooting and have
people skills; as a rule, you'll need to excel in at least one area and have
solid baseline knowledge across the board. You do _not_ need to be familiar
with Google's Cloud product suite, successful applicants will receive
extensive training. We offer a stellar team moving at the speed of a startup,
cutting-edge technology at Google scale, big-company benefits and
visa/relocation support.

Sydney:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=109745...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=109745001&)

Zurich:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=163265...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=163265001&)

Tokyo:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=102835...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=102835001&)

USA (SF, Mountain View, Seattle, New York):
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=133755...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=133755001&)

One of many Technical Solutions Consultants roles around the world:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=137945...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=137945001&)

Feel free to contact me directly (jani at google) if you have any questions or
are considering applying.

~~~
throwaway-abc
> become a snow bunny

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Snow+Bunny](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Snow+Bunny),
just fyi

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Director of Development -
[http://spothero.com/careers/126707](http://spothero.com/careers/126707) As
the Director of Development, you'll thoughtfully lead our team of engineers in
supporting and growing our business. You must enjoy the hands-on work of a
day-to-day developer (coding, design, and problem solving), in addition to
leading engineers, communicating closely with our executives, and determining
the best use of new technologies - all the while nurturing and maintaining a
development culture that SpotHero can be proud of.

Senior Software Engineer in Test -
[http://spothero.com/careers/91854](http://spothero.com/careers/91854) QA is a
part of every engineer's process here at SpotHero. However, we need someone
dedicated to bringing automated test best practices to the team, and someone
that can figure out how to test the really hard things. We have a love/hate
relationship with Selenium. And if you don't know why, then you're probably
not ready for this role. Come help us tame the beast...

Lead Software Engineer, iOS/Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/108372](http://spothero.com/careers/108372) No,
we don't expect you to build both iOS and Android apps by yourself. BUT, you
should know how to!! This role is half managing the iOS & Android apps, and
half architecting & developing. You'll have both iOS and Android developers (1
for each platform) on your team, and you should be able to jump back and
forth, as needed. If you're a first time manager, no worries; we'll coach you
on those skills. Just be sure you're a master of both platforms.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Software Engineer, Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88317](http://spothero.com/careers/88317)
SpotHero is a mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love
what we've got in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we're looking to
do a full ground up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very
near future.

Summer Software Engineering Intern -
[http://spothero.com/careers/118124](http://spothero.com/careers/118124)
College interns are as important as Lead Engineers at SpotHero. They are the
future of our team, and the future of our industry. You'll be paired with a
Senior Engineer from day 1, and solving real problems that make it to
production your first week. Buckle up and hold on tight, you're about to learn
a crap ton here!!

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

~~~
seivan
Havin iOS devs jump back and forth between platforms (if native) is a kind of
a mistake. Have you tried this yet or is this somethings you're planning to
do?

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston & Seattle
| Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems within a casual
work environment. We have a fully stocked kitchen, ping pong/arcade machines,
frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that employees actually use,
generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Principal Android Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hIqNhwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hIqNhwY))

* Senior iOS Application Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IIqNhwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IIqNhwp))

* Senior Full Stack Web Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JJqNhwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JJqNhwr))

* Software Engineer, Video Delivery ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YJqNhwG](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YJqNhwG))

* Principal Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?30JqNhwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?30JqNhwI))

* Senior Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aIqNhwR](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aIqNhwR))

* Mobile Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3dIqNhwU](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3dIqNhwU))

* Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mIqNhw3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mIqNhw3))

* Senior Software Engineer, Zencoder Video Ingestion ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oJqNhw6](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oJqNhw6))

* Senior Network Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tJqNhwb](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tJqNhwb))

* Principal Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yJqNhwg](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yJqNhwg))

* Senior Security Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3QIqNhwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3QIqNhwx))

* Lead Security Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XIqNhwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XIqNhwE))

Seattle, WA:

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Analytics & Billing ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hJqNhwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hJqNhwZ))

* Principal Software Engineer, Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lJqNhw3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lJqNhw3))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3eJqNhwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3eJqNhwW))

------
holidu
Holidu | www.holidu.com | Munich | Germany ______________* Job description __
__ __ __ __ __ __* We’re looking for (senior) Android developers who love to
develop worldclass native Android applications for smart-phone and tablet. You
will work with a worldclass team of designers, developers and product
managers, who among others have been instrumental in developing successful
apps such as Candy Crush, Uber and Booking.com. You will be a member of a
highly motivated and international team and take over responsibility to
develop our Android applications from scratch. We have a strong tech-first
approach and always try to work with the latest technologies to achieve
outstanding solutions. On the mobile side, there is plenty of room to
revolutionize the search for vacation rentals on smart phones and you will
take over the technical lead for our Android developments. As such, you will
contribute your creativity to find pragmatic and technologically strong
solutions and your responsibility to deliver high quality work. The position
is based in the heart of Munich in a cool „designer“ office. You will become
member of an international, dedicated and young team and be invited to join
regular team events: bouldering, soccer, skiing trips, movies, etc..

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __* Skills & Requirements ____________________*
Impress us with your knowledge and apps that you have developed during and
after studies. You have at least 2 years of experience in Android development
and you love to develop consumer facing applications. Tell us how you can
incorporate your ideas and experience into our vacation rental product. Our
Backend is based on Java and a highly scaling AWS infrastructure. Our frontend
is a super fast single-page-application. We always work with the newest
technologies and always strive to find newer, quicker & better solutions.
German language skills are a plus.

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __Our technology stack __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__Backend: Java, Spring, Play Framework, ElasticSearch; Frontend: JS,
AngularJS, JQuery, Less, HTML5; Database: PostgreSQL, NoSQL; General: Git,
Mac, Linux, AWS.

 __ __ __ __ __ __About Holidu __ __ __ __ __ __Holidu has the goal of
creating the world’s best search apps for vacation rentals. This means that we
aggregate, analyze and compare holiday homes from hundreds of vacation rental
portals and present them to the user in an easy way. Founded in early 2014, we
currently aggregate more than 2.2 million properties all over the world and
are growing quickly. If this is you, let us know as soon as possible by
sending your application to Michael Siebers: developer@holidu.com

------
leadpages
LeadPages (www.LeadPages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full-Time | Business
Intelligence, Enterprise Security, Python Engineer, Web Developer, Automation,
Production Engineers, Technical Project Managers, etc.

LeadPages is Minnesota's fastest growing startup and we're looking for some
amazing people to join our team! Our team and culture is like no other. We
work remote two days per week and the other three days in our incredible
downtown Minneapolis office. We're a SaaS company with one of the best tech
stacks I've seen yet and... we're a Mac shop! :)

We currently have full time opportunities available for:

\- Enterprise Security Architect (application security and development, GAE,
GCE, physical security -> network security -> application security,
Linux/Unix) => [https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/0GL6Od/Enterprise-
Sec...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/0GL6Od/Enterprise-Security-
Architect.html)

\- Business Intelligence and Digital Strategy Senior Manager (Advanced data
mining, machine learning, modeling, D3 Data visualization, Google Analytics,
query writing, Tableau / Domo, R, iPython, or similar statistical analysis
packages) => [https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/rzNzQu/Business-
Intel...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/rzNzQu/Business-Intelligence-
And-Digital-Strategy-Senior-Manager.html)

\- Director of Program Management (Agile experience of many flavors - not just
Scrum: XP (eXtreme Programming), Kanban, Lean, Crystal Clear Methodologies,
AUP, BADM, DSDM; diversity of program management experiences) =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/2FwVGi/Director-Of-
Pr...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/2FwVGi/Director-Of-Program-
Management.html)

 __We 're ALWAYS looking for Python Engineers! Our current Python teams
consist of Data Analytics, API and Business Services - reach out to me for
more information. __

These are all full time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages from anyone that would be open to
relocating to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

If you're interested in seeing any of the other positions that we also have
available on our Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or
Operations teams, check out our website at:
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at: Tiffany@Ave81.com

I'd love to talk with you soon!!

Thanks, Tiffany

------
dankang
The Rockport Group |
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/](http://www.therockportgroup.com/) | New
York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

Rockport is an industry leading provider of commercial mortgage origination,
underwriting, securitization and asset management software. Our software
platform is used by some of the largest financial services companies in the
world to power their business, including banks you've probably heard of,
investment funds your parents' retirement funds may be invested in and
insurance companies that may insure everything around you.

We are always looking for talented engineers to join our development team - we
have three roles in mind at the moment; see descriptions below:

\- Financial Software Engineer:
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#financial...](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#financial-
engineer)

This role is highly visible within the firm and you will be working closely
with other developers, as well as our product integration team, sales and
senior management. This part of our product suite is extremely sensitive to
the growing needs of our customers and changes in the marketplace and you will
have a chance to contribute to the product roadmap as well as our strategic
direction.

Understanding of real estate finance and structured products as well as
experience with the technologies and languages we're using – C#, VBA, Excel
and SQL – will also be helpful, but we're open to exceptional candidates with
any background.

\- Software Engineer
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#engineer](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#engineer)

You will have a chance to work with a variety of products and technologies,
such as web front ends created with AngularJS, database-backed web services
powered by SQL Server and ASP.NET Web API and XAML-based .NET applications
that provide superior desktop experience and connectivity with Microsoft
Office. You will use technology to create elegant products that meet the
complex needs of our demanding customers and use your insight and creativity
to contribute to the technical roadmap and architectural decisions that will
shape our products for years to come.

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#senior-
en...](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#senior-engineer)

See above. But also, as a senior member of the team, you will guide and mentor
less experienced members of the team, provide leadership in your areas of
expertise and represent the engineering team to senior management.

You can send your resume to careers@rockportllc.com - also feel free to
contact me @ dkang@rockportllc.com

------
joeconway
Scribd (YC '06, "Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring
talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... we do go through all of the applications we receive in
response. There was some feedback about people not hearing back at all. We
take candidate experience very seriously and recently hired someone to own our
recruiting process and now everyone who applies through our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) will get a response.

Right now we’re looking for:

* Mid to senior level Ops or DevOps engineers

* A seasoned QA manager with experience leading teams through lifecycle testing on multiple platforms

* Growth hackers and growth product managers

* Ruby engineers

* Senior JavaScript engineers

* Backend engineers with experience in search, recommendation, or payments

* 2016 summer and fall interns

Please note for Internships: We look for junior standing or above for all
areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and fall. We aren’t
currently accepting applications for summer 2016 but please check our job
board in January for the job posting when we start the hiring process.

We care way more about your personality, potential, and general hacking skills
than what specific languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these
but want to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good
opportunity for you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere
from 0 to 10 years of experience. That being said, there isn’t always an
opening that’s a good fit but we do our best to find a match for talented
people and there are several people who interviewed 2 or 3 times before the
time was right.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board where
you’ll find all of our current opening and the job descriptions. We do our
best to respond within 24 hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.
[http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
that still lets our team get their work done. Scribd alumni have gone on to
found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We
think this says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and
we love hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also
always looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can
help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

------
masonhensley
IBM Watson Health |
[http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/health/](http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/health/)
| Multiple positions | Dallas, TX, other locations below | Onsite | Full-time
| Citizen; Visa for well-qualified candidates (I think) | Ruby on Rails,
React, .Net, Mongo

I’m currently a Rails Developer for IBM Watson Health out of Dallas. My team
is working on tools to allow healthcare providers to holistically manage their
patient populations. IBM has thousands of job postings, so I’m going to give
direct links, feel free to search around further! For the Rails roles, a
little experience in React would be a bonus. My personal email is in my
profile. Feel free to reach out.

####

In Dallas:

• Ruby on Rails (Possible REMOTE, we just hired a remote team member)-
[http://rfer.us/IBEVRU1ect](http://rfer.us/IBEVRU1ect)

• Senior Ruby on Rails (Possible REMOTE)-
[http://rfer.us/IBETt_1ecv](http://rfer.us/IBETt_1ecv)

• Release Engineer - [http://rfer.us/IBEeho1eci](http://rfer.us/IBEeho1eci)

• QA / Test Automation Engineer -
[http://rfer.us/IBEu0K1qd4](http://rfer.us/IBEu0K1qd4)

• Software Engineer (Microsoft toolset *C#, ASP.Net, Mongo) -
[http://rfer.us/IBE7S_1ecn](http://rfer.us/IBE7S_1ecn)

• Database Administrator - [http://rfer.us/IBE-hX1ed3](http://rfer.us/IBE-
hX1ed3)

• Software Engineer - Voice over Internet Protocol (VOIP) -
[http://rfer.us/IBE13w1ed7](http://rfer.us/IBE13w1ed7)

####

Non Development Roles in Dallas:

• Client Relationship Manager -
[http://rfer.us/IBEK821ecq](http://rfer.us/IBEK821ecq)

• Clinical Sales Consultant -
[http://rfer.us/IBEeVE1ecy](http://rfer.us/IBEeVE1ecy)

• Clinical Informatics Analyst -
[http://rfer.us/IBE38-1ed0](http://rfer.us/IBE38-1ed0)

####

Other Watson Health teams are also hiring multiple positions in:

• Denver, CO (AlchemyAPI's/ Watson office) -
[http://rfer.us/IBEW211erl](http://rfer.us/IBEW211erl)

• Cambridge, MA - [http://rfer.us/IBEDMB1edN](http://rfer.us/IBEDMB1edN)

• Watson across the country! -
[http://rfer.us/IBEDyB1qd6](http://rfer.us/IBEDyB1qd6)

Edit: Sorry that the links are loading slowly or if you are having any issues
with them. If they are down, please check again later

------
pensieri
San Francisco, CA- Programmers, Infrastructure, Sales

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Cambodia, Thailand,
Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines.

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you're the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you're
this sort of person, you'll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn't
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

~~~
bjacks
Hi there! I was wondering what your tech stack is, and is the software
engineering role a remote job?

------
gregshap
Center for International Development, Harvard | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | Full-
time

[https://github.com/cid-harvard/job-descriptions](https://github.com/cid-
harvard/job-descriptions)

* UX Designer * Web and Data Developers * Web Development INTERNS

What we do: We take real world government data and research, and turn them
into interactive data viz tools. The Atlas of Economic Complexity is our
current online tool that lets you interactively visualize a country’s trade
and explore growth opportunities for more than a hundred countries worldwide.
Last year we launched a Mexican Atlas
[http://complejidad.datos.gob.mx/](http://complejidad.datos.gob.mx/) which
allows users to explore data and understand policy effects at regional and
local levels. This year we are launching similar tools in Colombia and Peru.

Our stack: We use python, django, mysql (hopefully postgres soon),
elasticsearch, ansible for the back end. For the frontend, it's ember / d3 on
the country projects, jquery/d3 on atlas.cid.harvard.edu/ and WebGL with
Three.js on some 3d projects that we’ve launched such as
globe.cid.harvard.edu/ Everything we do is open source:
[https://github.com/cid-harvard](https://github.com/cid-harvard)

Demo of the current atlas: An example of how the atlas is useful take this
story here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/h...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/how-
much-europe-depends-on-russian-energy.html)

Recently the EU placed sanctions on sales of oil equipment, but not on oil
imports. Why could this be? Almost 70% of russia's exports are petrol
products:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all/show/2014/)

And Russia exports the overwhelming majority of its petroleum products to
Europe:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2709/2014/)

The big blue chunk is europe, meaning a sanction would really hurt Russia.
However, when you look at who else the EU could buy from, the situation is
grim:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/show/all/2709/2014/)

There’s practically no one who’s a real political ally that Europe could
depend on, save for Norway. It’s interesting how it’s practically impossible
to buy oil from a country that’s relatively stable and doing well on the HDI
front. It’s worse if you consider the cost of transporting it, and how close
Russia is:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all/2709/2014/)

Which probably explains why EU hasn't placed sanctions on oil imports from
Russia.

Think you could design/build/use this better? We think you can too!

Get in touch:Send us some work you're proud of to greg_shapiro at hks dot
harvard dot edu.

------
bizopsorion
www.orionlabs.io/jobs

------
whoishiring_ch
CTP Consulting | Switzerland, Zurich | C# Technical Lead | Full-time

As a Technical Lead & Architect you will be the primary technical contact for
the design and implementation of business applications. You will be in charge
of the architecture, design, resolution of technical issues and software
implementation. You will mentor the project team by providing technical
assistance and direction regarding specifications, architecture, design
issues, development guidelines and testing. You also participate in the
definition and delivery of project deliverables. Your role will also include
task estimation, team-leading and quality assurance.

Skills

\- Broad knowledge of Microsoft technologies (.NET, SharePoint & SQL)

\- Strong knowledge in WCF, WWF, ASP.NET Webforms

\- Knowledge of design and architectural patterns

Write us a mail, if you want to apply: whoishiring@gmx.ch.

------
whoishiring_ch
Labster.com | Switzerland, Zurich | .NET, C# / Lead architect and VP of
engineering | Full-time | Remote might be possible if you can be in Zurich
first for 4-6 initial months

We are building a learning platform (with virtual reality as an add-on) lab
for schools and colleges. The dev team is 10 people in Asia (half of them are
Westerners) and the team in Zurich is being build from scratch. Salary is 80k
- 120k+ CHF per year. This amounts to 7-9k CHF per month in net-salary due to
the low taxes. We look for a .NET, C# / Lead architect and VP of engineering
hires to work closely together with the CTO, who is in Zurich.

Mail our hiring team, if you want to get more information: whoishiring@gmx.ch.

------
wcummings
Forensiq | NYC | Full-time | ONSITE (flexible)

Forensiq has developed proprietary technology and sophisticated algorithms
which allow us to accurately pinpoint fraudulent activity within the online
advertising space. Using our services, companies can make more intelligent
media buying decisions.

We're looking for more engineers and a VP of engineering. You'd be working
mostly on Node, a little bit of C and Go, and a modern PHP codebase.

I work remotely from the Cambridge area, shoot me a line if you're nearby and
want to grab coffee and chat. My email is in my profile.

[http://forensiq.com/careers/](http://forensiq.com/careers/)

------
Thijmen
Blendle, a very successful micro payments experiment in the Netherlands, is
proving that young people are willing to pay for journalism. Expanding
internationally. Already in Germany and coming to the USA soon! We are looking
for Frontend, Backend and Mobile developers. Feel free to check out our jobs:
[https://blendle.homerun.hr/](https://blendle.homerun.hr/)

------
galandel
q

------
HoloPuff
Software Developer | Canada (remote) | Computer vision, 3D graphics, Games,
Hardware integration

I'm a software developer with 20 years of experience. In the past years I've
worked a lot on Computer Vision applications, robotics, 3D/2D graphics using
OpenGL and DirectX, mobile, games and database system.

I have a lot of experience with hardware integration, working with sensors,
quadcopters, 3D printers, etc. I'm a maker at heart and active in the
hackerspace community.

I own and run [http://ookpiklabs.com](http://ookpiklabs.com), we do technology
based workshops for all ages.

Looking for a freelance part-time or full-time contract work. I'm based in
Canada and can work remotely.

Check out my CV and portfolio at
[http://ShacharWeis.com](http://ShacharWeis.com)

------
AndersSandvik
Schibsted Media Group is hiring UX and all types in Engineers in Barcelona,
London, Stockholm and Oslo.

Check out the jobs here [https://jobs.lever.co/schibsted?lever-
via=AUC4Rxw4ls](https://jobs.lever.co/schibsted?lever-via=AUC4Rxw4ls)

------
flipp
Clarifai | New York, NY | Full-time | Interns | Onsite

Clarifai was founded by Matthew Zeiler in 2013, days after he won Imagenet.
Since then, Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

We're hiring software engineers, researchers, and dev-ops folks. Come be part
of the deep learning revolution.

[http://www.clarifai.com/careers](http://www.clarifai.com/careers) or shoot me
an email: jack@clarifai.com

